# The Classical Music Project, #2701 and Onward



## Trout

*THE PROJECT*

The goal of this project is to create an ordered list of works recommended by TalkClassical members. Here is a website with the results so far in the various subpages. Help us out!

*HOW TO VOTE*

You can vote *every 9 hours*. Everybody votes for works on the "board". When a work becomes popular enough, it's moved to the list of recommended works.

The voting template looks like this:



> After
> 
> My votes
> 
> (UPDATED BOARD)
> 
> Nominated
> 
> Seconded


Here's how to fill it out:

1. Go to the end of the thread and find the most recent vote. Put the voter's username under "After".

2. Vote for two works: give one work +2, and the other +1. You can either pick works from the board or nominate something else. If you nominate something else, make sure it's not already on the list of recommended works.

When you nominate a work, you cannot vote for it again until somebody else seconds it.

Make sure it's clear what you're voting for - especially if there are multiple works by one composer on the board.

3. Include an "Updated board" in your post if you can: copy the board from the most recent post, and simply update the points tally of the works you voted for.

If you nominated a work, add it to the "Nominated" section like this: "Composer: Title - number of points (My username)". And if you voted for something in the "Nominated" section, move it to the "Seconded" section.

4. If the most popular work on the board gets 7 points more than anything else, it's removed from the board and added to the list of recommended works.

*TIPS*

1. Vote for the works that you like and want to recommend, even if others disagree. Everyone's participation is valued.

2. The list of recommendations is *not* meant as an official, objective canon of Western art music. It simply reflects what we as a group like.

3. If you vote often, we encourage you to spread your votes around different works that you like, rather than repeatedly voting for one.

4. It is generally courteous not to vote for works in second place as that would inhibit expedient enshrinements.

*FINAL NOTES*

1. Shorter works usually recorded as a group - e.g. Chopin's nocturnes - are _usually_ regarded as one work, so long as they're not collectively too long (not more than two or three hours). If there's doubt about this, we'll discuss it.

2. If there's an inconsistency between a person's votes and their "Updated board", we'll change the board to reflect the votes.

3. This project has been running for a while, so most of the really popular works have already been recommended. Feel free to recommend something obscure!

Special thanks to CyrilWashbrook for the concisely-worded rules and to all of our regular voters for their continual contributions and support!


----------



## Trout

Alphabetical List of Recommendations

*Abel, Carl Friedrich:* 
27 Pieces for Bass Viol, WK 186-212

*Abelard, Peter:* 
Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"

*Abrahamsen, Hans:* 
Let me tell you
Schnee

*Adam de la Halle:* 
Le Jeu de Robin et de Marion

*Adam, Adolphe:* 
Giselle

*Adams, John Coolidge:* 
Grand Pianola Music
Harmonielehre
Harmonium
Lollapalooza
Naive and Sentimental Music
Nixon in China
Phrygian Gates
Scheherazade.2
Shaker Loops
Short Ride in a Fast Machine
Son of Chamber Symphony
The Chairman Dances
The Death of Klinghoffer
The Dharma at Big Sur
Violin Concerto

*Adams, John Luther:* 
Become Ocean
In the White Silence
The Wind in High Places

*Addinsell, Richard:* 
Warsaw Concerto

*Adès, Thomas:* 
Asyla, op. 17
Living Toys, op. 9
Powder Her Face, op. 14
The Tempest, op. 22
Violin Concerto, op. 24 "Concentric Paths"

*Aho, Kalevi:* 
Clarinet Concerto
Symphony for Organ "Alles Vergängliche"
Symphony #12 "Luosto"

*Alain, Jehan:* 
Litanies

*Albéniz, Isaac:* 
Azulejos
Iberia
La Vega
Mallorca, op. 202
Suite española, op. 47

*Albinoni, Tomaso:* 
12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5
12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 9

*Alfano, Franco:* 
Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano

*Alfonso X (el Sabio):* 
Cantiga de Santa Maria 18 "Por nos de dulta tirar"
Cantiga de Santa Maria 100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
Cantiga de Santa Maria 417 "Nobre don e muy preçado"

*Alfvén, Hugo:* 
En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"
Symphony #2 in D, op. 11

*Alkan, Charles-Valentin:* 
Benedictus for Organ, op. 54
Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33
Petits préludes sur les huit gammes du plain-chant

*Allegri, Gregorio:* 
Miserere mei, Deus

*Alwyn, William:* 
Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"

*Amirkhanian, Charles:* 
Walking Tune

*Anderson, Julian:* 
Book of Hours
Heaven is Shy of Earth

*Andriessen, Louis:* 
De Materie
De Staat

*Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.):* 
Carmina Burana

*Anonymous, Egerton Manuscript 2615 (c. 1230):* 
Ludus Danielis (The Play of Daniel)

*Anonymous, Flemish (c. 1330):* 
Tournai Mass

*Anonymous, French Manuscript 844 (13th c.):* 
Le Chansonnier du Roi

*Anonymous, Peruvian (c. 1631):* 
Hanacpachap cussicuinin

*Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.):* 
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat

*Antheil, George:* 
Ballet Mécanique
Concerto for Chamber Orchestra

*Antill, John:* 
Corroboree

*Arensky, Anton:* 
Piano Quintet in D, op. 51
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32
Piano Trio #2 in F minor, op. 73
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
Suite #3 for 2 Pianos in C, op. 33 "Variations"
Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky, op. 35a

*Arne, Thomas:* 
Artaxerxes

*Arnold, Malcolm:* 
English Dances, opp. 27 & 33
Four Scottish Dances, op. 59
Rinaldo and Armida, op. 49
String Quartet #2, op. 118
Symphony #1, op. 22

*Arriaga, Juan Crisóstomo (de):* 
String Quartet #1 in D minor
String Quartet #2 in A
String Quartet #3 in E-flat

*Asencio, Vicente:* 
Cuarteto en Fa

*Ashwell, Thomas:* 
Missa Ave Maria

*Atterberg, Kurt:* 
Piano Concerto in B-flat minor, op. 37
Symphony #1 in B minor, op. 3
Symphony #2 in F, op. 6
Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder (West Coast Pictures)"
Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 20 "Sinfonia funèbre"
Symphony #6 in C, op. 31 "Dollar Symphony"

*Auerbach, Lera:* 
Post Silentium

*Babbitt, Milton:* 
All Set
Correspondences
Philomel
Swan Song #1

*Bacewicz, Grażyna:* 
Piano Quintet #2
String Quartet #4

*Bach, Carl Philipp Emanuel:* 
Cello Concerto #2 in B-flat, Wq. 171
Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
Keyboard Sonatas and Pieces, Wq. 56-61 "Kenner und Liebhaber (Connoisseurs and Amateurs)"
Magnificat in D, Wq. 215
Sinfonias, Wq. 183

*Bach, Johann Christian:* 
Keyboard Concertos, op. 7
Sinfonias, op. 18

*Bach, Johann Christoph:* 
Ach, daß ich Wassers genug hätte

*Bach, Johann Sebastian:* 
Aria variata alla maniera italiana in A minor, BWV 989
Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 "Lobet Gott in seinen Reichen"
Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm ich her", BWV 769
Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
Cantata #26 "Ach wie flüchtig, ach wie nichtig"
Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen"
Cantata #54 "Widerstehe doch der Sünde"
Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen"
Cantata #75 "Die Elenden sollen essen"
Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug"
Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit", "Actus Tragicus"
Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd"
Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903
Clavier-Übung III (German Organ Mass)
Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Die Kunst der Fuge (The Art of the Fugue), BWV 1080
Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
English Suites, BWV 806-811
Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904
Fantasias and Fugues for Organ
Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
French Suites, BWV 812-817
Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 "Leipzig"
Harpsichord Concerto #1 in D minor, BWV 1052
Harpsichord Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1053
Harpsichord Concerto #4 in A, BWV 1055
Harpsichord Concerto #5 in F minor, BWV 1056
Inventions and Sinfonias (Two- and Three-Part Inventions), BWV 772-801
Italian Concerto, BWV 971
Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
Magnificat in D, BWV 243
Mass in B minor, BWV 232
Musikalisches Opfer (A Musical Offering), BWV 1079
Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1069
Orgelbüchlein (Little Organ Book), BWV 599-644
Overture in the French Style, BWV 831
Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Preludes and Fugues for Organ
Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied, BWV 225
Six Partitas, BWV 825-830
Six Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
Sonatas for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord, BWV 1027-1029
St. John Passion, BWV 245
St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a
The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Triple Concerto in A minor, BWV 1044
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042

*Bacheler, Daniel:* 
Monsieur's Almaine

*Bacri, Nicolas:* 
Concerto nostalgico, op. 80/1 "L'automne"

*Balakirev, Mily:* 
Islamey, op. 18
Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1
Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
Symphony #1 in C
Tamara

*Bantock, Granville:* 
Celtic Symphony
Old English Suite

*Barber, Samuel:* 
Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
Agnus Dei
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 22
Dover Beach, op. 3
First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
Hermit Songs, op. 29
Knoxville: Summer of 1915, op. 24
Piano Concerto, op. 38
Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17
Symphony #1 in One Movement, op. 9
Violin Concerto, op. 14

*Barraqué, Jean:* 
La Mort de Virgile
Piano Sonata
Séquence

*Barrios, Agustín:* 
La Catedral
Un Sueño en la Floresta

*Barry, Gerald:* 
Chevaux-de-frise

*Bartók, Béla:* 
44 Duos for 2 Violins, Sz. 98
Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48
Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116
Contrasts, Sz. 111
Dance Suite, Sz. 77
Divertimento for Strings, Sz. 113
Four Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus, Sz. 93
Hungarian Sketches, Sz. 97
Mikrokosmos, Sz. 107
Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
Out of Doors, Sz. 81
Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
Piano Concerto #2 in G, Sz. 95
Piano Concerto #3 in E, Sz. 119
Piano Quintet, Sz. 23
Piano Sonata, Sz. 80
Rhapsody #1 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 87
Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117
Sonatina, Sz. 55
String Quartet #1, Sz. 40
String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
String Quartet #3, Sz. 85
String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
String Quartet #5, Sz. 102
String Quartet #6, Sz. 114
The Miraculous Mandarin, Sz. 73
The Wooden Prince, Sz. 60
Three Rondos on Slovak Folk Tunes, Sz. 84
Two Pictures for Orchestra, Sz. 46
Viola Concerto, Sz. 120
Violin Concerto #1, Sz. 36
Violin Concerto #2, Sz. 112
Violin Sonata #1, Sz. 75
Violin Sonata #2, Sz. 76

*Bax, Arnold:* 
In Memoriam for English Horn, Harp, and String Quartet
November Woods
Tintagel

*Beach, Amy:* 
Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 45
Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67

*Beatriz de Dia [Contessa de Dia]:* 
A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria

*Beethoven, Ludwig van:* 
32 Variations on an Original Theme in C minor, WoO 80
An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
Bagatelle #25 in A minor, WoO 59 "Für Elise"
Cello Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 5/2
Cello Sonata #3 in A, op. 69
Choral Fantasy in C minor, op. 80
Coriolan Overture, op. 62
Diabelli Variations, op. 120
Egmont, op. 84
Fidelio, op. 72
Grosse Fuge, op. 133
Leonore Overture #2, op. 72a
Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
Mass in C, op. 86
Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123
Piano Concerto #1 in C, op. 15
Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 19
Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37
Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58
Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor"
Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 2/1
Piano Sonata #4 in E-flat, op. 7
Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, op. 13 "Pathetique"
Piano Sonata #12 in A-flat, op. 26 "Funeral March"
Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight"
Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2 "Tempest"
Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata"
Piano Sonata #24 in F-sharp, op. 78 "À Thérèse"
Piano Sonata #25 in G, op. 79
Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, op. 81a "Les Adieux"
Piano Sonata #27 in E minor, op. 90
Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101
Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3
Piano Trio #4 in B-flat, op. 11 "Gassenhauer"
Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 "Ghost"
Piano Trio #7 in B-flat, op. 97 "Archduke"
Septet in E-flat, op. 20
Six Bagatelles, op. 126
String Quartet #1 in F, op. 18/1
String Quartet #2 in G, op. 18/2
String Quartet #3 in D, op. 18/3
String Quartet #4 in C minor, op. 18/4
String Quartet #5 in A, op. 18/5
String Quartet #6 in B-flat, op. 18/6
String Quartet #7 in F, op. 59/1 "Razumovsky #1"
String Quartet #8 in E minor, op. 59/2 "Razumovsky #2"
String Quartet #9 in C, op. 59/3 "Razumovsky #3"
String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 95 "Serioso"
String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130
String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
Symphony #1 in C, op. 21
Symphony #2 in D, op. 36
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica"
Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
Symphony #6 in F, op. 68 "Pastoral"
Symphony #7 in A, op. 92
Symphony #8 in F, op. 93
Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral"
Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2
Violin Sonata #5 in F, op. 24 "Spring"
Violin Sonata #9, op. 47 "Kreutzer"
Violin Sonata #10 in G, op. 96

*Bellini, Vincenzo:* 
I Puritani
La Sonnambula
Norma

*Benjamin, George:* 
Antara
Written on Skin

*Beppe, Flint Juventino:* 
Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
Remote Galaxy, op. 81

*Berg, Alban:* 
Altenberg Lieder, op. 4
Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
Kammerkonzert (Chamber Concerto)
Lulu
Lyric Suite
Piano Sonata, op. 1
Sieben frühe Lieder (Seven Early Songs)
Three Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
Violin Concerto
Wozzeck, op. 7

*Berger, Arthur:* 
Duo for Cello and Piano

*Berger, Wilhelm:* 
Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95

*Berio, Luciano:* 
Coro
Folk Songs
Laborintus II
Rendering
Sequenza IV
Sequenza VIII
Sequenza XII
Sinfonia

*Berlioz, Hector:* 
Béatrice et Bénédict, op. 27
Benvenuto Cellini, op. 23
Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem), op. 5
Harold en Italie, op. 16
La Damnation de Faust, op. 24
L'enfance du Christ, op. 25
Les Nuits d'été (Summer Nights), op. 7
Les Troyens (The Trojans), op. 29
Roman Carnival Overture, op. 9
Romeo et Juliette, op. 17
Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14
Te Deum, op. 22
Tristia, op. 18

*Bernstein, Leonard:* 
Chichester Psalms
Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
West Side Story

*Berwald, Franz:* 
Piano Concerto in D
Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singulière"
Violin Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 2

*Biber, Heinrich Ignaz Franz von:* 
Battalia à 10
Harmonia artificiosa-ariosa
Missa Salisburgensis
Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
Requiem à 15

*Billone, Pierluigi:* 
1+1=1

*Birtwistle, Harrison:* 
Earth Dances
The Mask of Orpheus
The Triumph of Time

*Bizet, Georges:* 
Carmen
L'Arlésienne
Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
Symphony in C

*Bliss, Arthur:* 
A Colour Symphony, op. 24

*Bloch, Ernest:* 
Concerto Grosso #1
Piano Quintet #1
Schelomo
String Quartet #1
String Quartet #2
Symphony in C-sharp minor
Violin Concerto
Violin Sonata #1
Violin Sonata #2 "Poème mystique"

*Boccherini, Luigi:* 
Cello Concerto #9 in B-flat, G. 482
Guitar Quintet #4 in D, G. 448 "Fandango"
Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid"
String Quintet in E, op. 11/5, G. 275
Symphony #28 in D, op. 43, G. 521

*Boëllmann, Léon:* 
Suite Gothique, op. 25
Symphony in F, op. 24

*Boieldieu, François-Adrien:* 
Harp Concerto in C

*Boito, Arrigo:* 
Mefistofele

*Bomtempo, João Domingos:* 
Requiem in C minor, op. 23

*Bonnal, Joseph-Ermend:* 
String Quartet #1
String Quartet #2

*Borodin, Alexander:* 
In the Steppes of Central Asia
Prince Igor
String Quartet #1 in A
String Quartet #2 in D
Symphony #1 in E-flat
Symphony #2 in B minor
Symphony #3 in A minor

*Bortniansky, Dmytro [Dmitry]:* 
Cherubim Song #7

*Bottesini, Giovanni:* 
Gran Duo Concertante for Violin and Bass

*Boulanger, Lili:* 
Psalm 130 "Du fond de l'abîme"

*Boulez, Pierre:* 
12 Notations
Anthèmes II
Dérive 1
Dérive 2
Dialogue de l'ombre double
...explosante-fixe...
Le marteau sans maître
Livre pour cordes
Piano Sonata #1
Piano Sonata #2
Pli Selon Pli
Répons
Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
Structures I
Sur Incises

*Bowen, York:* 
Viola Concerto in C minor, op. 25

*Boyce, William:* 
Eight Symphonies, op. 2

*Brahms, Johannes:* 
11 Chorale Preludes, op. 122
13 Canons, op. 113
Academic Festival Overture, op. 80
Alto Rhapsody, op. 53
Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
Cello Sonata #2 in F, op. 99
Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Clarinet Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 120/1
Clarinet Sonata #2 in E-flat, op. 120/2
Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
Double Concerto in A minor, op. 102
Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
Ein deutsches Requiem (A German Requiem), op. 45
Five Songs, op. 49
Five Songs, op. 94
Five Songs, op. 105
Four Piano Pieces, op. 119
Four Songs, op. 43
Geistliches Lied, op. 30
Gesang der Parzen, op. 89
Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40
Hungarian Dances, WoO 1
Nänie, op. 82
Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Quartet #2 in A, op. 26
Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60 "Werther"
Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8
Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 101
Rinaldo, op. 50
Schicksalslied, op. 54
Serenade #1 in D, op. 11
Serenade #2 in A, op. 16
Seven Fantasias, op. 116
Six Piano Pieces, op. 118
Six Songs, op. 86
Sonata for 2 Pianos in F minor, op. 34b
String Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 51/1
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 51/2
String Quartet #3 in B-flat, op. 67
String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
String Quintet #2 in G, op. 111
String Sextet #1 in B-flat, op. 18
String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68
Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
Symphony #3 in F, op. 90
Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
Three Intermezzi, op. 117
Tragic Overture, op. 81
Two Rhapsodies, op. 79
Two Songs for Alto, Viola, and Piano, op. 91
Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op. 24
Variations on a Theme by Haydn, op. 56a
Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
Vier Ernste Gesänge (Four Serious Songs), op. 121
Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
Violin Sonata #1 in G, op. 78
Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
Violin Sonata #3 in D minor, op. 108
Zigeunerlieder (Gypsy Songs), op. 103

*Bray, Charlotte:* 
At the Speed of Stillness

*Brian, Havergal:* 
Symphony #1 in D minor "The Gothic"
Violin Concerto #2 in C

*Bridge, Frank:* 
Enter Spring, H.174
Oration, H.180
Piano Quintet in D minor, H.49a
Piano Sonata, H.160
String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115
The Sea, H.100
Violin Sonata, H.183

*Britten, Benjamin:* 
A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28
Billy Budd, op. 50
Cello Suite #1, op. 72
Cello Symphony, op. 68
Curlew River, op. 71
Nocturnal after John Dowland, op. 70
Peter Grimes, op. 33
Piano Concerto, op. 13
Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings, op. 31
Simple Symphony, op. 4
Sinfonia da Requiem, op. 20
String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36
The Prince of the Pagodas, op. 57
The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, op. 34
Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, op. 10
Violin Concerto, op. 15
War Requiem, op. 66


----------



## Trout

*Brouwer, Leo:* 
Estudios Sencillos
Guitar Concerto #3 "Elegiaco"

*Browne, John:* 
Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
Stabat Mater dolorosa

*Bruch, Max:* 
Concerto for Clarinet, Viola, and Orchestra in E minor, op. 88
Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
Kol Nidrei, op. 47
Scottish Fantasy, op. 46
String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
Symphony #3 in E, op. 51
Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26
Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44

*Bruckner, Anton:* 
Ave Maria, WAB 6
Mass #2 in E minor
Mass #3 in F minor
Requiem in D minor
String Quintet in F
Symphony #0 in D minor
Symphony #1 in C minor
Symphony #2 in C minor
Symphony #3 in D minor
Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic"
Symphony #5 in B-flat
Symphony #6 in A
Symphony #7 in E
Symphony #8 in C minor
Symphony #9 in D minor
Te Deum

*Brumel, Antoine:* 
Missa Et ecce terrae motus (The Earthquake Mass)

*Bryars, Gavin:* 
Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet

*Buck, Dudley:* 
Concert Variations on "The Star-Spangled Banner", op. 23

*Bull, John:* 
In Nomine IX

*Busnois [Busnoys], Antoine:* 
Anthoni usque limina

*Busoni, Ferruccio:* 
Doktor Faust
Elegien
Fantasia Contrappuntistica
Piano Concerto in C, op. 39
Sonatina Seconda

*Buxtehude, Dietrich:* 
Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
Membra Jesu Nostri, BuxWV 75
Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154

*Byrd, William:* 
Infelix ego
Mass for 3 Voices
Mass for 4 Voices
Mass for 5 Voices
My Ladye Nevells Booke
The Great Service

*Cabezón, Antonio de:* 
Obras de Música

*Caccini, Giulio:* 
Le nuove musiche (The New Music)

*Cage, John:* 
4'33"
Atlas Eclipticalis
Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
In a Landscape
Music of Changes
Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Souvenir
The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs

*Caldara, Antonio:* 
Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo

*Canteloube, Joseph:* 
Chants d'Auvergne

*Caplet, André:* 
Le Miroir de Jésus

*Cardew, Cornelius:* 
Thälmann Variations
Treatise

*Carissimi, Giacomo:* 
Jephte

*Carpenter, John Alden:* 
Adventures in a Perambulator

*Carrillo, Julián:* 
Preludio a Colón

*Carter, Elliott:* 
A Symphony of Three Orchestras
Cello Sonata
Concerto for Orchestra
Piano Sonata
String Quartet #1
String Quartet #2
String Quartet #3
Symphonia: Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei
Variations for Orchestra

*Casella, Alfredo:* 
Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 12
Triple Concerto, op. 56

*Castelnuovo-Tedesco, Mario:* 
Guitar Concerto #1 in D, op. 99

*Cerha, Friedrich:* 
Spiegel

*Chabrier, Emmanuel:* 
Bourrée fantasque
España

*Charpentier, Marc-Antoine:* 
Leçons de Ténèbres
Te Deum, H. 146

*Chausson, Ernest:* 
Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet in D, op. 21
Piano Quartet in A, op. 30
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 3
Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19
Poème for Violin and Orchestra, op. 25

*Chávez, Carlos:* 
Symphony #2 "Sinfonía India"

*Cherubini, Luigi:* 
Requiem in C minor
String Quartet #1 in E-flat
String Quartet #6 in A minor

*Chesnokov, Pavel:* 
Concerto for Basso Profundo and Choir, op. 40 "Russian Orthodox Service"

*Chin, Unsuk:* 
Cello Concerto
Clarinet Concerto
Piano Concerto
Šu
Violin Concerto
Xi

*Chopin, Frédéric:* 
24 Preludes, op. 28
Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante, op. 22
Ballades
Barcarolle in F-sharp, op. 60
Berceuse in D-flat, op. 57
Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 65
Études
Fantaisie in F minor, op. 49
Impromptus
Mazurkas
Nocturnes
Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 11
Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
Piano Sonata #2 in B-flat minor, op. 35
Piano Sonata #3 in B minor, op. 58
Polonaises
Prelude in C-sharp minor, op. 45
Scherzi
Variations on "Là ci darem la mano", op. 2
Waltzes

*Ciconia, Johannes:* 
Una panthera

*Clarke, Rebecca:* 
Viola Sonata

*Clementi, Muzio:* 
Gradus ad Parnassum, op. 44

*Clyne, Anna:* 
Night Ferry
The Violin

*Coates, Gloria:* 
String Quartet #7 "Angels"

*Coleridge-Taylor, Samuel:* 
Clarinet Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 10
The Song of Hiawatha, op. 30

*Constant, Marius:* 
14 Stations

*Copland, Aaron:* 
Appalachian Spring
Billy the Kid
Clarinet Concerto
El Salón México
Fanfare for the Common Man
Lincoln Portrait
Quiet City
Rodeo
Symphony #3

*Corelli, Arcangelo:* 
12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
Oboe Concerto in F (arr. Barbirolli)

*Corigliano, John:* 
Clarinet Concerto
Symphony #1

*Coulthard, Jean:* 
Piano Concerto

*Couperin, François:* 
Leçons de Ténèbres
Les Concerts Royaux
Pièces de Clavecin

*Couperin, Louis:* 
Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher

*Cras, Jean:* 
Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello

*Crawford Seeger, Ruth:* 
String Quartet 1931

*Crumb, George:* 
Ancient Voices of Children
Apparition
Black Angels
Makrokosmos
Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)

*Crusell, Bernhard Henrik:* 
Clarinet Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 5

*Dallapiccola, Luigi:* 
Il Prigionero
Piccola musica notturna

*Davies, Peter Maxwell:* 
Eight Songs for a Mad King
Strathclyde Concerto #9
Symphony #1
Trumpet Concerto
Worldes Blis

*Debussy, Claude:* 
Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135
Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
Children's Corner, L 113
Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L 64
Danses sacrée et profane, L 103
Deux Arabesques, L 66
En blanc et noir, L 134
Estampes, L 100
Études, L 136
Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra, L 73
Fêtes galantes, L 80 & 104
Images pour orchestre, L 122
Images pour piano, L 110 & 111
Jeux, L 126
La Boîte à Joujoux (The Toy Box), L 128
La Mer, L 109
Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
Lindaraja, L 97
L'isle joyeuse, L 106
Masques, L 105
Nocturnes, L 91
Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
Petite Suite, L 65
Piano Trio in G, L 3
Pour le piano, L 95
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun), L 86
Préludes, L 117 & 123
Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra, L 116
Proses lyriques, L 84
Rêverie, L 8
Six Épigraphes antiques, L 131
Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp, L 137
String Quartet in G minor, L 85
Suite Bergamasque, L 75
Syrinx, L 129
Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140

*Decaux, Abel:* 
Clairs de lune

*Delibes, Léo:* 
Coppélia
Lakmé
Sylvia

*Delius, Frederick:* 
A Mass of Life
Eventyr (Once Upon a Time)
Florida Suite
Paris - The Song of a Great City
Sea Drift
Songs of Farewell
The Song of the High Hills
Two Pieces for Small Orchestra
Violin Sonata #1

*Demessieux, Jeanne:* 
Te Deum, op. 11

*Denisov, Edison:* 
Concerto for 2 Violas, Harpsichord, and Strings

*Dennehy, Donnacha:* 
Grá agus Bás

*Dillon, James:* 
The Book of Elements

*Dohnányi, Ernõ [Ernst von]:* 
Konzertstück for Cello and Orchestra in D, op. 12
Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 5
Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1
Piano Quintet #2 in E-flat minor, op. 26
Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
Sextet for Piano, Strings, and Winds in C, op. 37
String Quartet #2 in D-flat, op. 15
Symphony #2 in E, op. 40
Variations on a Nursery Song, op. 25
Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43

*Donizetti, Gaetano:* 
Don Pasquale
La fille du régiment
L'Elisir d'Amore
Lucia di Lammermoor

*Dowland, John:* 
A Pilgrim's Solace
Firste Booke of Songes
Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Second Booke of Songes
The Frog Galliard

*Duckworth, William:* 
Time Curve Preludes

*Dufay, Guillaume:* 
Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
Missa L'homme armé
Missa Se le face ay pale
Nuper rosarum flores

*Dufourt, Hugues:* 
Erewhon

*Dukas, Paul:* 
Ariane et Barbe-bleue
Piano Sonata in E-flat minor
The Sorcerer's Apprentice

*Dunstable [Dunstaple], John:* 
Preco Preheminenciae

*Duparc, Henri:* 
Chanson triste
La vie antérieure
L'invitation au voyage
Phidylé

*Dupont, Gabriel:* 
La maison dans les dunes
Les heures dolentes

*Dupré, Marcel:* 
Symphonie-Passion, op. 23
Symphony in G minor, op. 25

*Duruflé, Maurice:* 
Requiem, op. 9
Suite, op. 5

*Dusapin, Pascal:* 
Seven Solos for Orchestra

*Dutilleux, Henri:* 
Ainsi la nuit
Correspondances
Les Citations
Métaboles
Symphony #1
Symphony #2 "Le Double"
Timbres, espace, mouvement "La nuit etoilée"
Tout un monde lointain
Violin Concerto "L'arbre des songes (The Tree of Dreams)"

*Dvořák, Antonín:* 
Carnival Overture, op. 92
Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 33
Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81
Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
Piano Trio #4 in E minor, op. 90 "Dumky"
Polednice (The Noon Witch), op. 108
Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor, op. 11
Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, op. 75
Rusalka, op. 114
Serenade for Strings in E, op. 22
Serenade for Wind Instruments in D minor, op. 44
Slavonic Dances, opp. 46 & 72
Stabat Mater, op. 58
String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 51 "Slavonic"
String Quartet #12 in F, op. 96 "American"
String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106
String Quartet #14 in A-flat, op. 105
String Quintet #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "American"
Symphony #5 in F, op. 76
Symphony #6 in D, op. 60
Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
Symphony #8 in G, op. 88
Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World"
Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53
Vodník (The Water Goblin), op. 107

*Dyson, George:* 
The Canterbury Pilgrims

*Eberl, Anton:* 
Symphony in E-flat, op. 33

*Elgar, Edward:* 
Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40
Enigma Variations, op. 36
Falstaff, op. 68
In the South (Alassio), op. 50
Introduction and Allegro for Strings, op. 47
Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
Pomp and Circumstance Marches, op. 39
Sea Pictures, op. 37
Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
Sospiri, op. 70
String Quartet in E minor, op. 83
Symphony #1 in A-flat, op. 55
Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63
The Apostles, op. 49
The Dream of Gerontius, op. 38
The Kingdom, op. 51
Violin Concerto in B minor, op. 61
Violin Sonata in E minor, op. 82

*Enescu, George [Enesco, Georges]:* 
Impressions d'Enfance, op. 28
Oedipe, op. 23
Piano Quintet, op. 29
Piano Sonata #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 24/1
Romanian Rhapsodies, op. 11
Symphonie Concertante for Cello and Orchestra in B minor, op. 8
Violin Sonata #2 in F minor, op. 6
Violin Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 25 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"

*Englund, Einar:* 
Symphony #4 "Nostalgic"

*Eötvös, Peter:* 
Paris-Dakar
Psychokosmos

*eRikm, Ferrari, Luc, and Lehn, Thomas:* 
Les Protorythmiques

*Fagerlund, Sebastian:* 
Isola

*Falla, Manuel de:* 
Concerto for Harpsichord, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Violin, and Cello
El Amor Brujo
El Sombrero de Tres Picos (The Three-Cornered Hat)
Noches en los Jardines de España (Nights in the Gardens of Spain)

*Farrenc, Louise:* 
Piano Quintet #1 in A minor, op. 30
Sextet for Piano and Winds in C minor, op. 40

*Fauré, Gabriel:* 
Barcarolles
Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
Deux Mélodies, op. 46
Élégie for Cello and Orchestra, op. 24
Impromptus
La Bonne Chanson, op. 61
La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
Le jardin clos, op. 106
Nocturnes
Pavane in F-sharp minor, op. 50
Pelléas et Mélisande, op. 80
Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 15
Piano Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 45
Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 89
Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115
Piano Trio in D minor, op. 120
Pleurs d'or, op. 72
Quatre Mélodies, op. 39
Requiem in D minor, op. 48
Romances sans paroles, op. 17
String Quartet in E minor, op. 121
Trois mélodies, op. 7
Violin Sonata #1 in A, op. 13
Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108

*Fayrfax, Robert:* 
Missa O quam glorifica

*Feldman, Morton:* 
Crippled Symmetry
For Philip Guston
Neither
Piano and String Quartet
Rothko Chapel
String Quartet #2
Triadic Memories

*Ferneyhough, Brian:* 
Carceri d'Invenzione
Firecycle Beta
Terrain

*Ferrari, Luc:* 
Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps
Presque rien #1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer

*Fibich, Zdeněk:* 
At Twilight, op. 39

*Field, John:* 
Nocturnes
Piano Concerto #3 in E-flat, H. 32

*Finnissy, Michael:* 
Red Earth

*Finzi, Gerald:* 
A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
Clarinet Concerto in C minor, op. 31
Dies Natalis, op. 8
Eclogue, op. 10
Five Bagatelles, op. 23
In Terra Pax, op. 39
Intimations of Immortality, op. 29
Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11

*Franck, César:* 
Grande Pièce Symphonique, op. 17
Le Chasseur Maudit (The Accursed Huntsman)
Panis Angelicus
Piano Quintet in F minor
Prélude, Chorale et Fugue
Prélude, Fugue et Variation, op. 18
String Quartet in D
Symphonic Variations
Symphony in D minor
Trois Chorals
Violin Sonata in A

*Frescobaldi, Girolamo:* 
Fiori Musicali
Il Primo libro di Toccate e Partite d'Intavolatura di Cimbalo

*Froberger, Johann Jakob:* 
Suite #20 (Partita) in D, FbWV 620 "Meditation sur ma mort future NB Memento mori Froberger"

*Furrer, Beat:* 
Piano Concerto
Spur

*Gabrieli, Giovanni:* 
Canzoni et Sonate, 1615
In Ecclesiis
Sacrae Symphoniae

*Gade, Niels Wihelm:* 
Aquarellen, op. 19
Echoes of Ossian, op. 1

*Gaito, Constantino:* 
Piano Quintet, op. 24
Piano Trio, op. 25

*Gallus, Jacobus [Handl, Jacob]:* 
Opus musicum

*Gautier de Coincy [Coinci]:* 
Miracles de Nostre Dame

*Ge Gan-Ru:* 
String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"

*Gerhard, Roberto:* 
Symphony #4 "New York"
The Plague

*Gernsheim, Friedrich:* 
Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6

*Gershwin, George:* 
An American in Paris
Cuban Overture
Piano Concerto in F
Porgy and Bess
Rhapsody in Blue
Variations on "I Got Rhythm"

*Gesualdo, Carlo:* 
Quinto Libro di Madrigali (Book V)
Sesto Libro di Madrigali (Book VI)
Tenebrae Responsories
Terzo Libro di Madrigali (Book III)

*Gibbons, Orlando:* 
Fantasia of Four Parts
Hosanna to the Son of David

*Ginastera, Alberto:* 
Danzas Argentinas, op. 2
Harp Concerto, op. 25
Panambí, op. 1
Piano Concerto #1, op. 28
Sonata for Guitar, op. 47
String Quartet #1, op. 20
String Quartet #2, op. 26

*Giuliani, Mauro:* 
Le Rossiniane, opp. 119-124

*Glass, Philip:* 
Aguas de Amazonia
Akhnaten
Einstein on the Beach
Glassworks
Koyaanisqatsi
La Belle et la Bête
Music in 12 Parts
Music with Changing Parts
Satyagraha
String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
String Quartet #4 "Buczak"
String Quartet #5
Symphony #4 "Heroes"
Symphony #8
The Photographer
Violin Concerto #1

*Glazunov, Alexander:* 
Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
Poème Lyrique, op. 12
Raymonda, op. 57
Saxophone Concerto in E-flat, op. 109
Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 55
The Seasons, op. 67
Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 82

*Glière, Reinhold:* 
Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F minor, op. 82
Harp Concerto in E-flat, op. 74
Horn Concerto in B-flat, op. 91
Symphony #3 in B minor, op. 42 "Ilya Muromets"

*Glinka, Mikhail (Ivanovich):* 
Ruslan and Lyudmila
Viola Sonata in D minor

*Gluck, Christoph Willibald:* 
Iphigénie en Tauride
Orfeo ed Euridice

*Godowsky, Leopold:* 
Passacaglia on the Opening of Schubert's "Unfinished" Symphony
Studies on Chopin's Études

*Goebbels, Heiner:* 
Surrogate Cities

*Goldmark, Karl:* 
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 28

*Golijov, Osvaldo:* 
Ainadamar
The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind

*Gombert, Nicolas:* 
Magnificats
Musae Jovis

*Gomes, Antônio Carlos:* 
Il Guarany (O Guarani)

*Gordon, Michael:* 
Weather

*Górecki, Henryk:* 
Miserere, op. 44
Symphony #3, op. 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"

*Gosfield, Annie:* 
The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory

*Gottschalk, Louis Moreau:* 
Bamboula, op. 2

*Gounod, Charles:* 
Faust
Messe solennelle de Sainte Cécile (St. Cecilia Mass)
Romeo et Juliette

*Granados, Enrique:* 
12 Spanish Dances, op. 37
Goyescas, op. 11
Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 49
Piano Trio in C, op. 50
Valses Poéticos

*Graun, Carl Heinrich:* 
Der Tod Jesu

*Graupner, Christoph:* 
Passion Cantatas

*Grechaninov [Gretchaninov], Alexander [Aleksandr]:* 
All-Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59

*Greenwood, Jonny:* 
48 Responses to Polymorphia

*Grieg, Edvard:* 
Ballade in the Form of Variations on a Norwegian Folk Song in G minor, op. 24
Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
Four Psalms, op. 74
Haugtussa (The Mountain Maid), op. 67
Holberg Suite, op. 40
Lyric Pieces
Norwegian Dances, op. 35
Peer Gynt, op. 23
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 27
Violin Sonata #3 in C minor, op. 45

*Griffes, Charles:* 
Roman Sketches, op. 7
The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan, op. 8

*Grime, Helen:* 
Three Whistler Miniatures

*Grisey, Gérard:* 
Les Espaces Acoustiques
Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
Vortex Temporum

*Grofé, Ferde:* 
Grand Canyon Suite

*Gruber, Heinz Karl [HK]:* 
Zeitstimmung (Time Shadow)

*Guarnieri, Camargo:* 
Symphony #2 "Uirapuru"

*Gubaidulina, Sofia:* 
In Tempus Praesens
Offertorium
Repentance
Sieben Worte (Seven Words)
String Quartet #4
Viola Concerto

*Guerrero, Francisco:* 
Missa Super flumina Babylonis

*Guilmant, Alexandre:* 
Organ Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 42


----------



## Trout

*Haas, Georg Friedrich:* 
Cello Concerto
Hyperion
in vain
limited approximations
String Quartet #7
Violin Concerto

*Hahn, Reynaldo:* 
À Chloris
Chansons grises
Si mes vers avaient des ailes
Violin Sonata in C

*Hakim, Naji:* 
Rubaiyat

*Hakola, Kimmo:* 
Clarinet Concerto

*Halvorsen, Johan:* 
Passacaglia for Violin and Viola (after Handel)

*Handel, George Frideric:* 
Acis and Galatea, HWV 49
Alcina, HWV 34
Ariodante, HWV 33
Athalia, HWV 52
Concerti Grossi, op. 3, HWV 312-317
Concerti Grossi, op. 6, HWV 319-330
Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261
Dixit Dominus, HWV 232
Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17
Israel in Egypt, HWV 54
Jephtha, HWV 70
Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63
Keyboard Suites, HWV 426-441
L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55
Messiah, HWV 56
Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351
Organ Concertos, op. 4, HWV 289-294
Rinaldo, HWV 7
Samson, HWV 57
Saul, HWV 53
Solomon, HWV 67
Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279
The Ways of Zion Do Mourn (Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline), HWV 264
Water Music, HWV 348-350

*Hanson, Howard:* 
Symphony #2 in D-flat, op. 30 "Romantic"

*Harbison, John:* 
Piano Trio #2 "Short Stories"

*Harris, Roy:* 
Symphony #3

*Harrison, Lou:* 
Double Concerto for Violin and Cello with Javanese Gamelan

*Hartmann, Karl Amadeus:* 
Concerto funèbre

*Harvey, Jonathan:* 
Body Mandala
Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco

*Hauer, Josef Matthias:* 
Romantische Phantasie, op. 37

*Hausegger, Siegmund von:* 
Natursymphonie

*Haydn, Franz Joseph:* 
Andante with Variations in F minor, Hob.XVII/6 "Un piccolo divertimento"
Cello Concerto #1 in C, Hob.VIIb/1
Cello Concerto #2 in D, Hob.VIIb/2
Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons), Hob.XXI/3
Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2
Mass #9 in C "Missa in tempore belli", "Paukenmesse"
Mass #11 in D minor "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass"
Mass #14 in B-flat "Harmoniemesse"
Piano Concerto #11 in D, Hob.XVIII/11
Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
Piano Sonata #33 in C minor, Hob.XVI/20
Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob.XVI/52
Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28
Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob.XV/29
Sinfonia Concertante in B-flat, Hob.I/105
String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun"
String Quartets, op. 33 "Russian"
String Quartets, op. 64 "Tost III"
String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy"
String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin (Morning)"
Symphony #22 in E-flat "Philosopher"
Symphony #31 in D "Hornsignal"
Symphony #41 in C
Symphony #42 in D
Symphony #43 in E-flat "Mercury"
Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer"
Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell"
Symphony #46 in B
Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
Symphony #53 in D "L'Impériale"
Symphony #67 in F
Symphony #79 in F
Symphony #80 in D minor
Symphony #82 in C "Bear"
Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
Symphony #85 in B-flat "La Reine (The Queen)"
Symphony #88 in G
Symphony #92 in G "Oxford"
Symphony #93 in D
Symphony #94 in G "Surprise"
Symphony #95 in C minor
Symphony #96 in D "Miracle"
Symphony #97 in C
Symphony #98 in B-flat
Symphony #99 in E-flat
Symphony #100 in G "Military"
Symphony #101 in D "Clock"
Symphony #102 in B-flat
Symphony #103 in E-flat "Drumroll"
Symphony #104 in D "London"
The Seven Last Words of Christ, Hob.XX/1a
Trumpet Concerto in E-flat, Hob.VIIe/1

*Haydn, Michael:* 
Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo"

*Heinichen, Johann David:* 
Dresden Concerti

*Henze, Hans Werner:* 
Boulevard Solitude
El Cimarrón

*Hermann of Reichenau [Hermannus Contractus]:* 
Salve Regina

*Hermanson, Åke:* 
Lyrical Metamorphosis

*Herrmann, Bernard:* 
Symphony

*Hersch, Michael:* 
The Vanishing Pavilions

*Higdon, Jennifer:* 
Concerto for Orchestra
Violin Concerto

*Hildegard von Bingen:* 
Ordo Virtutum
Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum

*Hillborg, Anders:* 
Clarinet Concerto "Peacock Tales"
Cold Heat

*Hindemith, Paul:* 
Der Schwanendreher
Kammermusik, op. 36
Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, op. 50
Ludus Tonalis
Nobilissima Visione
Piano Sonata #1 in A "Der Main"
String Quartet #4, op. 22
Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber
Symphony in E-flat
Symphony Mathis der Maler
Trauermusik
Trumpet Sonata
When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd

*Hoffmann, Ernst Theodor Amadeus:* 
Undine

*Höller, York:* 
Sphären

*Holliger, Heinz:* 
Siebengesang

*Holmboe, Vagn:* 
Four Symphonic Metamorphoses

*Holst, Gustav:* 
Egdon Heath, op. 47
First Suite for Military Band in E-flat, op. 28/1
Invocation, op. 19/2
Savitri, op. 25
St. Paul's Suite, op. 29/2
The Cloud Messenger, op. 30
The Hymn of Jesus, op. 37
The Planets, op. 32

*Honegger, Arthur:* 
Cello Concerto
Pacific 231
Pastorale d'été
Symphony #2 in D
Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique"
Symphony #4 "Deliciae Basilienses"

*Hosokawa, Toshio:* 
Utsurohi

*Hovhaness, Alan:* 
Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
Symphony #50, op. 360 "Mount St. Helens"

*Howells, Herbert:* 
Elegy for Viola, String Quartet, and Strings
Hymnus Paradisi

*Hummel, Johann Nepomuk:* 
Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
Piano Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 89
Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 87
Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
Piano Trio #6 in E-flat, op. 93
Piano Trio #7 in E-flat, op. 96
Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
Trumpet Concerto in E (or E-flat), WoO 1

*Humperdinck, Engelbert:* 
Hänsel und Gretel

*Ibert, Jacques:* 
Escales (Ports of Call)
Flute Concerto

*Ippolitov-Ivanov, Mikhail:* 
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 37

*Ireland, John:* 
Greater Love Hath No Man

*Ives, Charles:* 
A Symphony: New England Holidays
Central Park in the Dark
Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
Piano Trio
Psalm 90
Robert Browning Overture
String Quartet #1 "From the Salvation Army"
String Quartet #2
Symphony #1 in D minor
Symphony #2
Symphony #3 "The Camp Meeting"
Symphony #4
The Unanswered Question
Three Places in New England
Violin Sonata #3
Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"

*Janáček, Leos:* 
From the House of the Dead
Glagolitic Mass
Idyll for String Orchestra
In the Mists
Jenůfa
Mládí (Youth)
On an Overgrown Path
Piano Sonata 1.X.1905 "From the Street"
Sinfonietta
String Quartet #1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Taras Bulba
The Cunning Little Vixen
The Diary of One Who Disappeared
Violin Sonata

*Janequin, Clément:* 
La Guerre (La Bataille de Marignan)

*Jirásek, Jan:* 
Missa Propria

*Joplin, Scott:* 
Treemonisha

*Josquin des Prez:* 
Ave Maria... virgo serena
De Profundis Clamavi
Miserere mei Deus
Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Missa Pange Lingua
Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem)
Qui habitat in adiutorio Altissimi

*Kabeláč, Miloslav:* 
Mystery of Time, op. 31

*Kagel, Mauricio:* 
Die Stücke der Windrose
Music for Renaissance Instruments

*Kalinnikov, Vasily:* 
Symphony #1 in G minor
Symphony #2 in A

*Kancheli, Giya:* 
Time... and Again

*Kapsberger, Giovanni Girolamo [Johannes Hieronymus]:* 
Libro primo d'intavolatura di lauto

*Karabits, Ivan:* 
Concerto for Orchestra #3 "Holosinnya (Lamentations)"

*Kassia:* 
Troparion (Hymn) of Kassiani

*Kernis, Aaron Jay:* 
Musica Celestis

*Khachaturian, Aram:* 
Gayane
Masquerade Suite
Piano Concerto in D-flat, op. 38
Spartacus
Violin Concerto in D minor

*Kiel, Friedrich:* 
Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44

*Kilar, Wojciech:* 
Angelus

*Klami, Uuno:* 
Kalevala Suite, op. 23
Sea Pictures

*Knussen, Oliver:* 
Symphony #3

*Kodály, Zoltán:* 
Dances of Galánta
Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7
Háry János, op. 15
Peacock Variations
Psalmus Hungaricus, op. 13
Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8
Summer Evening

*Koechlin, Charles:* 
L'ancienne maison de campagne, op. 124
Le Livre de la Jungle
Les heures persanes (Persian Hours), op. 65
Paysages et Marines, op. 63
Quatre nouvelles sonatines, op. 87
String Quartet #1, op. 51
Violin Sonata, op. 64

*Korngold, Erich Wolfgang:* 
Die tote Stadt, op. 12
Violin Concerto in D, op. 35

*Kraus, Joseph Martin:* 
Symphony in C minor, VB 142
Symphony in E-flat, VB 144

*Kreisler, Fritz:* 
Liebesleid

*Krommer, Franz:* 
Octet Partita (Harmony) in F, op. 57

*Kuhnau, Johann:* 
Biblical Sonatas

*Kurtág, György:* 
Hommage à R. Sch., op. 15d
Neun Stücke für Viola Solo
Signs, Games, and Messages for Solo Viola
Stele, op. 33

*Kvěch, Otomar:* 
Symphony in E-flat

*Lachenmann, Helmut:* 
Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (The Little Match Girl)
Mouvement (-vor der Erstarrung)
String Quartet #1 "Gran Torso"

*Lalo, Édouard:* 
Cello Concerto in D minor
Namouna
Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21

*Landini, Francesco:* 
Ecco la primavera

*Lang, David:* 
The Little Match Girl Passion

*Langgaard, Rued:* 
Music of the Spheres, BVN 128
String Quartet #2, BVN 145

*Langlais, Jean:* 
Suite Médiévale, op. 56

*Larsson, Lars-Erik:* 
Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24

*Lassus, Orlande de [Lasso, Orlando di]:* 
Lagrime di San Pietro
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Missa Tous les regretz
Penitential Psalms
Prophetiae Sibyllarum

*Lauridsen, Morten:* 
O Magnum Mysterium

*Lawes, William:* 
Consort Setts for 5 & 6 Viols and Organ

*Leeuw, Reinbert de:* 
Der nächtliche Wanderer

*Lehár, Franz:* 
Die lustige Witwe (The Merry Widow)

*Leifs, Jón:* 
Hekla, op. 52
Requiem, op. 33b

*Leighton, Kenneth:* 
Symphony for Strings, op. 3

*Lekeu, Guillaume:* 
Violin Sonata in G

*Lemare, Edwin:* 
Toccata di Concerto, op. 59

*Leoncavallo, Ruggero:* 
Pagliacci

*Léonin [Leoninus]:* 
Magnus Liber Organi

*Lieberson, Peter:* 
Neruda Songs

*Ligeti, György:* 
Atmosphères
Cello Sonata
Chamber Concerto
Clocks and Clouds
Concert Românesc (Romanian Concerto)
Études pour piano
Hamburg Concerto
Le Grand Macabre
Lontano
Lux Aeterna
Musica Ricercata
Nonsense Madrigals
Piano Concerto
Requiem
Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel (With Pipes, Drums, Fiddles)
Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
String Quartet #2
Trio for Violin, Horn, and Piano
Viola Sonata
Violin Concerto
Volumina

*Lindberg, Magnus:* 
Feria
Kraft

*Liszt, Franz:* 
Années de pèlerinage (Years of Pilgrimage)
Ballade #2 in B minor, S.171
Christus, S.3
Consolations, S.172
Dante Symphony, S.109
Fantasia and Fugue on the Chorale "Ad nos salutarem undam", S.259
Faust Symphony, S.108
Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses, S.173
Hungarian Rhapsodies, S.244
La lugubre gondola, S.200
Les Préludes, S.97
Liebesträume, S.541
Mephisto Waltz #1, S.514
Nuages gris (Trübe Wolken), S.199
Orpheus, S.98
Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat, S.124
Piano Concerto #2 in A, S.125
Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178
Prelude and Fugue on the Name BACH, S.260
Totentanz, S.126
Transcendental Études, S.139
Trois Études de Concert, S.144
Via Crucis, S.53

*Litolff, Henry:* 
Concerto Symphonique #4 in D minor, op. 102

*Lloyd, George:* 
Requiem

*Lobo, Duarte:* 
Missa pro defunctis à 8 (1621)

*Locatelli, Pietro Antonio:* 
L'Arte del Violino, op. 3

*Lucier, Alvin:* 
I Am Sitting in a Room

*Lully, Jean-Baptiste:* 
Atys, LWV 53
Benedictus, LWV 64/2
Dies Irae, LWV 64/1

*Lutosławski, Witold:* 
Cello Concerto
Chantefleurs et Chantefables
Concerto for Orchestra
Grave
Jeux vénitiens (Venetian Games)
Livre pour orchestre
Musique funèbre
Piano Concerto
Piano Sonata
String Quartet
Symphonic Variations
Symphony #3
Symphony #4
Variations on a Theme by Paganini

*Lyadov [Liadov], Anatoly [Anatol]:* 
A Musical Snuffbox, op. 32
The Enchanted Lake, op. 62

*MacDowell, Edward:* 
Piano Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 23
Woodland Sketches, op. 51

*Machaut, Guillaume de:* 
Douce dame jolie
Je vivroie liement
Le Remède de Fortune
Messe de Nostre Dame
Songs from Le Voir-Dit

*MacMillan, James:* 
Seven Last Words from the Cross

*Maderna, Bruno:* 
Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
Quadrivium
Quartetto per archi in due tempi

*Magnard, Albéric:* 
Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11
Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21

*Mahler, Gustav:* 
Blumine
Das Klagende Lied
Das Lied von der Erde (The Song of the Earth)
Des Knaben Wunderhorn
Kindertotenlieder (Songs on the Death of Children)
Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Wayfarer)
Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit)
Piano Quartet in A minor
Rückert Lieder
Symphony #1 in D "Titan"
Symphony #2 "Resurrection"
Symphony #3
Symphony #4
Symphony #5
Symphony #6 in A minor "Tragic"
Symphony #7
Symphony #8 in E-flat "Symphony of a Thousand"
Symphony #9
Symphony #10 in F-sharp

*Malec, Ivo:* 
Sonoris Causa

*Malipiero, Gian Francesco:* 
String Quartet #1 "Rispetti e strambotti"

*Marais, Marin:* 
Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris

*Marcello, Alessandro:* 
Oboe Concerto in D minor

*Marenzio, Luca:* 
Quinto Libro di Madrigali a sei voci (Book V)

*Marshall, Ingram:* 
Fog Tropes

*Martin, Frank:* 
Concerto for 7 Winds, Timpani, Percussion, and Strings
Mass for Double Choir

*Martinů, Bohuslav:* 
Cello Sonata #1, H. 277
Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani, H. 271
Field Mass, H. 279
Magic Nights, H. 119
Nonet, H. 374
Oboe Concerto, H. 353
String Quartet #6, H. 312
Symphony #4, H. 305
Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques"
The Epic of Gilgamesh, H. 351
The Frescos of Pietro della Francesca, H. 352

*Marttinen, Tauno:* 
Violin Concerto, op. 13

*Martucci, Giuseppe:* 
Symphony #2 in F, op. 81

*Martynov, Vladimir:* 
Lamentations of Jeremiah

*Mascagni, Pietro:* 
Cavalleria Rusticana

*Massenet, Jules:* 
Manon
Werther

*Mathias, William:* 
Harp Concerto, op. 50
Symphony #3

*Mathieu, André:* 
Piano Concerto #4 in E minor
Piano Trio

*McPhee, Colin:* 
Tabuh-Tabuhan

*Medtner, Nikolai:* 
Forgotten Melodies, opp. 38-40
Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50
Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 "Ballade"
Piano Sonata in E minor, op. 25/2 "Night Wind"
Skazki (Fairy Tales)
Sonata-Reminiscenza in A minor, op. 38/1
Sonata Romantica in B-flat minor, op. 53/1

*Melartin, Erkki:* 
Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 30
Traumgesicht, op. 70

*Mendelssohn, Felix:* 
A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61
Cello Sonata #1 in B-flat, op. 45
Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
Clarinet Sonata in E-flat
Concerto for 2 Pianos in A-flat
Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings in D minor
Elijah, op. 70
Hebrides Overture, op. 26 "Fingal's Cave"
Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20
Organ Sonatas, op. 65
Paulus (St. Paul), op. 36
Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 40
Piano Sextet in D, op. 110
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
Songs Without Words
String Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 12
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
String Quartet #3 in D, op. 44/1
String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2
String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
String Quintet #1 in A, op. 18
String Quintet #2 in B-flat, op. 87
String Symphonies
Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 52 "Lobgesang (Hymn of Praise)"
Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish"
Symphony #4 in A, op. 90 "Italian"
Symphony #5 in D, op. 107 "Reformation"
The Fair Melusine Overture, op. 32
Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
Variations sérieuses, op. 54
Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64

*Menotti, Gian Carlo:* 
Amahl and the Night Visitors
The Consul

*Messiaen, Olivier:* 
Apparition de l'église éternelle
Catalogue d'oiseaux (Catalogue of Birds)
Chronochromie
Des Canyons aux étoiles
Éclairs sur l'au-delà…
Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum
Harawi
La Nativité du Seigneur
La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
L'Ascension
Le Banquet Céleste
Les Offrandes oubliées
Messe de la Pentecôte
Oiseaux exotiques
Poèmes pour Mi
Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time)
Saint François d'Assise
Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
Turangalîla-Symphonie
Un Sourire
Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
Visions de l'Amen

*Meyerbeer, Giacomo:* 
L'Africaine
Les Huguenots

*Mielck, Ernst:* 
Symphony in F minor, op. 4

*Miki, Minoru:* 
Marimba Spiritual

*Milhaud, Darius:* 
La Création du monde (The Creation of the World), op. 81a

*Młynarski, Emil:* 
Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11

*Moeran, Ernest John:* 
String Quartet #1 in A minor
Symphony in G minor

*Mompou, Federico:* 
Cançons i Danses
Impresiones Intimas
Musica Callada (Silent Music)

*Mondonville, Jean-Joseph Cassanéa de:* 
Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violon, op. 5

*Monn, Georg Matthias:* 
Cello Concerto in G minor

*Monteverdi, Claudio:* 
Il Quinto Libro de Madrigali (Book V)
Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Il Secondo Libro dei Madrigali (Book II)
Il Sesto Libro de Madrigali (Book VI)
Il Settimo Libro de Madrigali (Book VII) "Concerto"
Lamento d'Arianna
L'Incoronazione di Poppea
L'Orfeo
Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
Selva Morale Spirituale
Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610

*Morales, Cristóbal de:* 
Missa pro defunctis

*Moran, Robert:* 
Trinity Requiem

*Mosolov, Alexander:* 
Iron Foundry, op. 19

*Moszkowski, Moritz:* 
Piano Concerto in E, op. 59


----------



## Trout

*Mouton, Jean:* 
Nesciens mater virgo virum

*Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus:* 
Adagio in B minor, K. 540
Ave Verum Corpus, K. 618
Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581
Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K. 299
Così fan tutte, K. 588
Die Entführung aus dem Serail (The Abduction from the Seraglio), K. 384
Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620
Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
Don Giovanni, K. 527
Exsultate, jubilate, K. 165
Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
Fantasia in D minor, K. 397
Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
Horn Concerto #3 in E-flat, K. 447
Horn Concerto #4 in E-flat, K. 495
Idomeneo, K. 366
La Clemenza di Tito, K. 621
Le Nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492
Oboe Concerto in C, K. 314
Oboe Quartet in F, K. 370
Piano Concerto #9 in E-flat, K. 271 "Jeunehomme"
Piano Concerto #10 for 2 Pianos in E-flat, K. 365
Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414
Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat, K. 449
Piano Concerto #17 in G, K. 453
Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat, K. 456
Piano Concerto #19 in F, K. 459
Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat, K. 482
Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488
Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491
Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503
Piano Concerto #26 in D, K. 537 "Coronation"
Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595
Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478
Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
Piano Sonata #8 in A minor, K. 310
Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331
Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
Piano Sonata #16 in C, K. 545
Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452
Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
Rondo in A minor, K. 511
Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
Serenade #9 in D, K. 320 "Posthorn"
Serenade #10 in B-flat, K. 361 "Gran Partita"
Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
Serenade #13 in G, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola, and Orchestra in E-flat, K. 364
Sonata for 2 Pianos in D, K. 448
Sonata for Piano Four-Hands in F, K. 497
String Quartet #14 in G, K. 387 "Spring"
String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421
String Quartet #17 in B-flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
String Quartet #19 in C, K. 465 "Dissonance"
String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
String Quintet #3 in C, K. 515
String Quintet #4 in G minor, K. 516
String Quintet #5 in D, K. 593
String Quintet #6 in E-flat, K. 614
Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
Symphony #29 in A, K. 201
Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
Symphony #35 in D, K. 385 "Haffner"
Symphony #36 in C, K. 425 "Linz"
Symphony #38 in D, K. 504 "Prague"
Symphony #39 in E-flat, K. 543
Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550
Symphony #41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter"
Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E-flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
Violin Concerto #3 in G, K. 216
Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219 "Turkish"
Violin Sonata #18 in G, K. 301
Violin Sonata #21 in E minor, K. 304
Violin Sonata #27 in G, K. 379

*Muhly, Nico:* 
Seeing is Believing

*Murail, Tristan:* 
Désintégrations
Gondwana
Le Lac
Les Sept Paroles
Territoires de l'Oubli

*Mussorgsky, Modest:* 
Boris Godunov
Khovanshchina
Pictures at an Exhibition
Songs and Dances of Death
St. John's Night on the Bare Mountain

*Myaskovsky, Nikolai:* 
Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66
Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81
String Quartet #13 in A minor, op. 86
Symphony #27 in C minor, op. 85

*Nancarrow, Conlon:* 
String Quartet #3
Studies for Player Piano

*Nielsen, Carl:* 
Clarinet Concerto, op. 57
Commotio, op. 58
Flute Concerto
Helios Overture, op. 17
String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 13
String Quartet #2 in F minor, op. 5
String Quartet #3 in E-flat, op. 14
Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 7
Symphony #2, op. 16 "The Four Temperaments"
Symphony #3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
Symphony #4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"
Symphony #5, op. 50
Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice"
Tågen letter (The Fog is Lifting)
Violin Concerto, op. 33
Wind Quintet, op. 43

*Nilsson, Torsten:* 
Nox Angustae

*Nono, Luigi:* 
A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida (The Forest is Young and Full of Life)
Como una ola de fuerza y luz
Con Luigi Dallapiccola
Contrappunto dialettico alla mente
Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima
Il canto sospeso (The Suspended Song)
Intolleranza 1960
La fabbrica illuminata
La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura
Promoteo
.....sofferte onde serene…

*Nordheim, Arne:* 
Epitaffio

*Nørgård, Per:* 
Arabesques
Symphony #3
Voyage into the Golden Screen

*Nyman, Michael:* 
MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
Water Dances

*Nystedt, Knut:* 
Immortal Bach

*Nystroem, Gösta:* 
Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare"

*Obrecht, Jacob:* 
Missa Caput

*Ockeghem, Johannes:* 
Deo Gratias
Missa cuiusvis toni
Missa Mi-Mi
Missa Prolationum
Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)

*Offenbach, Jacques:* 
Les contes d'Hoffmann (The Tales of Hoffmann)
Orphée aux enfers (Orpheus in the Underworld)

*Oliveros, Pauline:* 
Sound Patterns
To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of their Desperation

*Olsson, Otto:* 
Organ Symphony #1 in E-flat, op. 15

*Onslow, George:* 
Three Cello Sonatas, op. 16

*Orff, Carl:* 
Carmina Burana
Catulli Carmina
De Temporum Fine Comoedia

*Ornstein, Leo:* 
Piano Quintet

*Ortiz, Diego:* 
Trattado de Glosas

*Ostertag, Bob:* 
All the Rage

*Pachelbel, Johann:* 
Canon and Gigue in D
Hexachordum Apollinis

*Paderewski, Ignacy Jan:* 
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 17

*Paganini, Niccolò:* 
24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1
Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 6
Violin Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 7 "La Campanella"

*Palestrina, Giovanni Pierluigi da:* 
Canticum Canticorum (Song of Songs)
Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Missa Assumpta est Maria
Missa Benedicta es
Missa Brevis
Missa Papae Marcelli
Missa Ut re mi fa sol la
Stabat Mater

*Palmgren, Selim:* 
Piano Concerto #2, op. 33 "The River"

*Pandolfi Mealli, Giovanni Antonio:* 
Violin Sonatas, opp. 3 & 4

*Panufnik, Andrzej:* 
Cello Concerto
Lullaby
Sinfonia Sacra (Symphony #3)

*Panufnik, Roxanna:* 
Three Paths to Peace

*Pärt, Arvo:* 
Arbos
Berliner Messe
Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Fratres
Für Alina
Kanon Pokajanen
Lamentate
Magnificat
Miserere
Pari Intervallo
Spiegel im Spiegel
Summa
Tabula Rasa
Te Deum

*Partch, Harry:* 
And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
Daphne of the Dunes
Delusion of the Fury

*Pelēcis, Georgs:* 
Nevertheless

*Penderecki, Krzysztof:* 
Cello Concerto #1
De Natura Sonoris #1
De Natura Sonoris #2
Emanations
Fluorescences
Fonogrammi
Polymorphia
Powiało na mnie morze snów... (A sea of dreams did breathe on me...)
St. Luke Passion
Symphony #1
Symphony #3
Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
Utrenja
Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen"

*Pergolesi, Giovanni Battista:* 
Stabat Mater

*Pérotin [Perotinus]:* 
Sederunt Principes
Viderunt Omnes

*Petrassi, Goffredo:* 
Salmo IX

*Pettersson, Allan:* 
Symphony #7
Symphony #15
Violin Concerto #2

*Pfitzner, Hans:* 
Palestrina

*Piazzolla, Astor:* 
Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
María de Buenos Aires

*Pierné, Gabriel:* 
Piano Concerto in C minor, op. 12
Piano Quintet in E minor, op. 41
Piano Trio in C minor, op. 45
Violin Sonata, op. 36

*Pintscher, Matthias:* 
Fünf Orchesterstücke

*Pizzetti, Ildebrando:* 
Messa di Requiem

*Ponce, Manuel María:* 
Variations and Fugue on "Folia de España"

*Popov, Gavriil:* 
Symphony #1, op. 7

*Poulenc, Francis:* 
Aubade
Clarinet Sonata
Concert Champêtre
Concerto for 2 Pianos in D minor
Dialogues des Carmélites
Figure Humaine
Flute Sonata
Gloria
Le Bal Masqué
Nocturnes
Oboe Sonata
Organ Concerto in G minor
Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor
Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël
Sextet for Piano and Winds
Sonata for Horn, Trumpet, and Trombone
Stabat Mater
Tel jour, telle nuit
Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano

*Power, Leonel:* 
Beata progenies

*Praetorius, Michael:* 
Terpsichore

*Prokofiev, Sergei:* 
Alexander Nevsky, op. 78
Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution, op. 74
Cinderella, op. 87
Lieutenant Kijé Suite, op. 60
Peter and the Wolf, op. 67
Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat, op. 10
Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26
Piano Concerto #5 in G, op. 55
Piano Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 28
Piano Sonata #4 in C minor, op. 29
Piano Sonata #6 in A, op. 82
Piano Sonata #7 in B-flat, op. 83 "Stalingrad"
Piano Sonata #8 in B-flat, op. 84
Romeo and Juliet, op. 64
Scythian Suite, op. 20
Symphony #1 in D, op. 25 "Classical"
Symphony #2 in D minor, op. 40
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 44
Symphony #4, op. 47/112
Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 111
Symphony #7 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
The Fiery Angel, op. 37
The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33
Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
Violin Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 63
Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80
Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a
Visions Fugitives, op. 22
War and Peace, op. 91

*Puccini, Giacomo:* 
Il Trittico
La Bohème
La Fanciulla del West (The Girl of the Golden West)
Madama Butterfly
Tosca
Turandot

*Purcell, Henry:* 
Come Ye Sons of Art, Away, Z. 323
Dido and Aeneas, Z. 626
Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day), Z. 328
King Arthur, Z. 628
Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z. 860
Now Does the Glorious Day Appear, Z. 332
The Fairy Queen, Z. 629
The Yorkshire Feast Song, Z. 333

*Quilter, Roger:* 
Three Shakespeare Songs, op. 6

*Rachmaninoff [Rachmaninov], Sergei:* 
14 Songs, op. 34
All-Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 37
Caprice Bohémien (Capriccio on Gypsy Themes), op. 12
Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
Isle of the Dead, op. 29
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 31
Morceaux de fantaisie, op. 3
Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1
Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18
Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30
Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40
Piano Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 28
Preludes, opp. 23 & 32
Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini, op. 43
Suite #1, op. 5 "Fantaisie-tableaux"
Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 13
Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27
Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 44
The Bells, op. 35
The Rock, op. 7
Trio Élégiaque #1 in G minor
Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9
Variations on a Theme of Corelli, op. 42

*Radulescu, Horatiu:* 
Das Andere, op. 49

*Raff, Joachim:* 
Symphony #5 in E, op. 177 "Lenore"

*Rainier, Priaulx:* 
Cello Concerto

*Rameau, Jean-Philippe:* 
Castor et Pollux
Hippolyte et Aricie
Les Grands Motets
Les Indes Galantes
Pièces de Clavecin
Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts

*Ramírez, Ariel:* 
Misa Criolla

*Rangström, Ture:* 
Symphony #3 in D-flat "Song under the Stars"

*Rautavaara, Einojuhani:* 
Cantus Arcticus, op. 61
Cello Concerto #1, op. 41
Flute Concerto, op. 63 "Dances with the Winds"
Piano Concerto #1, op. 45
Symphony #3
Symphony #6 "Vincentiana"
Symphony #7 "Angel of Light"
Symphony #8 "The Journey"
Vigilia (All-Night Vigil)
Violin Concerto

*Ravel, Maurice:* 
Boléro
Chansons madécasses
Daphnis et Chloé
Gaspard de la nuit
Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet, and String Quartet
Jeux d'eau
La Valse
Le Tombeau de Couperin
L'Enfant et les Sortilèges
Ma mère l'oye
Miroirs
Pavane pour une infante défunte (Pavane for a Dead Princess)
Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D
Piano Concerto in G
Piano Trio in A minor
Rapsodie Espagnole
Shéhérazade
Sonata for Violin and Cello
Sonatine
String Quartet in F
Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
Tzigane
Valses nobles et sentimentales
Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
Violin Sonata #2 in G

*Rebel, Jean-Féry:* 
Les Élémens

*Reger, Max:* 
An die Hoffnung, op. 124
Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H, op. 46
Four Tone Poems after Arnold Böcklin, op. 128
String Quartet #4 in E-flat, op. 109
Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller, op. 100
Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart, op. 132
Violin Concerto in A, op. 101

*Reich, Steve:* 
Clapping Music
Different Trains
Drumming
Eight Lines
Electric Counterpoint
Mallet Quartet
Music for 18 Musicians
Music for a Large Ensemble
Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices, and Organ
Music for Pieces of Wood
Piano Phase
Proverb
Six Marimbas
Tehillim
The Desert Music
Triple Quartet

*Reicha, Anton:* 
Six Wind Quintets, op. 100

*Reimann, Aribert:* 
Lear

*Respighi, Ottorino:* 
Ancient Airs and Dances
Belkis, Queen of Sheba
Feste Romane (Roman Festivals)
Fontane di Roma (Fountains of Rome)
Il Tramonto (The Sunset)
Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
Sinfonia Drammatica
Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
Vetrate di Chiesa (Church Windows)
Violin Sonata in B minor

*Revueltas, Silvestre:* 
La Noche de los Mayas
Sensemayá

*Rheinberger, Joseph Gabriel:* 
12 Monologues, op. 162

*Richafort, Jean:* 
Requiem in Memoriam Josquin Desprez

*Richter, Max:* 
Sleep
Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed

*Rihm, Wolfgang:* 
Dis-Kontur
Et Lux
Jagden und Formen (Hunts and Forms)

*Riley, Terry:* 
Cadenza on the Night Plain
In C
Salome Dances for Peace

*Rimsky-Korsakov, Nikolai:* 
Capriccio Espagnol, op. 34
Mlada Suite
Russian Easter Festival Overture, op. 36
Scheherazade, op. 35
Symphony #2, op. 9 "Antar"
The Tale of Tsar Saltan

*Robin, Yann:* 
Vulcano

*Rochberg, George:* 
String Quartet #3
Violin Concerto

*Rodrigo, Joaquín:* 
Concierto de Aranjuez
Concierto Madrigal
Fantasía para un Gentilhombre (Fantasy for a Gentleman)

*Roman, Johan Helmich:* 
Drottningholm Music

*Romitelli, Fausto:* 
An Index of Metals
Professor Bad Trip

*Ropartz, Joseph-Guy:* 
Piano Trio in A minor
Prélude, Marine et Chansons

*Rorem, Ned:* 
Symphony #3

*Rosenberg, Hilding:* 
Symphony #4 "Johannes uppenbarelse (The Revelation of St. John)"

*Rosetti, Antonio [Rösler, Anton]:* 
Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C61

*Roslavets, Nikolai:* 
Piano Trio #3

*Rossini, Gioachino:* 
Guillaume Tell (William Tell)
Il Barbiere di Siviglia (The Barber of Seville)
La Cenerentola
L'Italiana in Algeri
Petite Messe Solennelle
Stabat Mater

*Rott, Hans:* 
Symphony in E

*Roussel, Albert:* 
Bacchus et Ariane, op. 43
Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17
Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 23
Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42
Symphony #4 in A, op. 53

*Rubbra, Edmund:* 
Symphony #1, op. 44
Symphony #6, op. 80

*Rubinstein, Anton:* 
Piano Concerto #4 in D minor, op. 70
Symphony #2 in C, op. 42 "Ocean"

*Ruders, Poul:* 
Solar Trilogy
Symphony #4 "An Organ Symphony"

*Ruggles, Carl:* 
Sun-Treader

*Rzewski, Frederic:* 
Coming Together
The People United Will Never Be Defeated!

*Saariaho, Kaija:* 
Cendres
Circle Map
D'Om le Vrai Sens
L'Amour de loin
Notes on Light
Nymphéa (Jardin secret III)
Six Japanese Gardens

*Sæverud, Harald:* 
Peer Gynt Suites, op. 28

*Saint-Saëns, Camille:* 
Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33
Clarinet Sonata in E-flat, op. 167
Danse Macabre, op. 40
Le Carnaval des Animaux (The Carnival of the Animals)
Piano Concerto #1 in D, op. 17
Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 22
Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 "The Egyptian"
Piano Trio #1 in F, op. 18
Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 92
Requiem, op. 54
Samson et Dalila, op. 47
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ"
Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75

*Salonen, Esa-Pekka:* 
Dichotomie
Piano Concerto
Violin Concerto
Wing on Wing

*Samazeuilh, Gustave:* 
Le Chant de la mer

*Sanz, Gaspar:* 
Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española

*Satie, Erik:* 
Embryons Desséchés (Dried-up Embryos)
Le Fils des étoiles
Gnossiennes
Gymnopédies
Parade
Pièces froides (Cold Pieces)
Socrate
Trois Morceaux en forme de poire (Three Pieces in the Form of a Pear)

*Sauer, Emil von:* 
Piano Concerto #1 in E minor

*Saunders, Rebecca:* 
dichroic seventeen
Fletch

*Say, Fazıl:* 
Symphony #2, op. 38 "Mesopotamia"

*Scarlatti, Alessandro:* 
Dixit Dominus
Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità

*Scarlatti, Domenico:* 
Essercizi Sonatas, K. 1-30
Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 33
Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 141
Keyboard Sonata in A, K. 208
Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
Keyboard Sonata in E, K. 380 "Cortège"
Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402
Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
Keyboard Sonata in F minor, K. 466

*Scelsi, Giacinto:* 
Aion
Anagamin
Anahit
Hurqualia
Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
Natura Renovatur
Ohoi "The Creative Principles"
Okanagon
Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola
Trilogia "Die drei Lebensalter des Menschen (The Three Ages of Man)"
Uaxuctum

*Schaeffer, Pierre and Henry, Pierre:* 
Symphonie pour un homme seul

*Scharwenka, (Franz) Xaver:* 
Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82

*Schein, Johann Hermann:* 
Banchetto Musicale

*Schmidt, Franz:* 
Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln (The Book with Seven Seals)

*Schmitt, Florent:* 
Crépuscules, op. 56

*Schnebel, Dieter:* 
Schubert-Phantasie

*Schnittke, Alfred:* 
Cello Concerto #1
Choir Concerto
Concerto for Piano and Strings
Concerto Grosso #1
Peer Gynt
Piano Quintet
Requiem
String Quartet #2
String Quartet #3
String Trio
Symphony #1
Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
Symphony #3
Symphony #5 (Concerto Grosso #4)
Symphony #7
Viola Concerto


----------



## Trout

*Schoenberg, Arnold:* 
A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46
Chamber Symphony #1 in E, op. 9
Chamber Symphony #2, op. 38
Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
Das Buch der hängenden Gärten (The Book of the Hanging Gardens), op. 15
Drei Klavierstücke, op. 11
Erwartung (Expectation), op. 17
Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 16
Gurrelieder
Moses und Aron
Pelleas und Melisande, op. 5
Piano Concerto, op. 42
Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21
String Quartet in D
String Quartet #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 10
String Quartet #3, op. 30
String Quartet #4, op. 37
String Trio, op. 45
Suite for Piano, op. 25
Variations for Orchestra, op. 31
Verklärte Nacht (Transfigured Night), op. 4
Violin Concerto, op. 36

*Schreker, Franz:* 
Chamber Symphony

*Schubert, Franz:* 
Adagio and Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet in F, D. 487
An die Musik, D. 547
Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D. 821
Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
Der Erlkönig, D. 328
Der Tod und das Mädchen (Death and the Maiden), D. 531
Der Wanderer, D. 493
Die Forelle (The Trout), D. 550
Die Schöne Müllerin, D. 795
Drei Klavierstücke, D. 946
Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
Ellens Gesang III (Ave Maria), D. 839
Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C, D. 934
Fantasia in F minor, D. 940
Fierabras, D. 796
Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D. 877
Grand Duo Sonata in C, D. 812
Gretchen am Spinnrade, D. 118
Im Frühling, D. 882
Impromptus, D. 899 & 935
Lazarus, D. 689
Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D. 343 "Am Tage aller Seelen"
Mass #2 in G, D. 167
Mass #5 in A-flat, D. 678
Mass #6 in E-flat, D. 950
Nacht und Träume, D. 827
Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
Octet in F, D. 803
Piano Quintet in A, D. 667 "The Trout"
Piano Sonata #13 in A, D. 664
Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D. 784
Piano Sonata #15 in C, D. 840 "Reliquie"
Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D. 845
Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850
Piano Sonata #18 in G, D. 894
Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
Piano Sonata #20 in A, D. 959
Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D. 960
Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D. 898
Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D. 929
Psalm 23, D. 706
Rosamunde, D. 797
Schwanengesang, D. 957
Six Moments Musicaux, D. 780
String Quartet #12 in C minor, D. 703 "Quartettsatz"
String Quartet #13 in A minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde"
String Quartet #14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
String Quartet #15 in G, D. 887
String Quintet in C, D. 956
Suleika I, D. 720
Symphony #3 in D, D. 200
Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
Symphony #5 in B-flat, D. 485
Symphony #8 in B minor, D. 759 "Unfinished"
Symphony #9 in C, D. 944 "Great"
Viola, D. 786
Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #1 in D, D. 384
Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #2 in A minor, D. 385
Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #3 in G minor, D. 408
Wanderer Fantasy in C, D. 760
Winterreise, D. 911

*Schuller, Gunther:* 
Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
Spectra

*Schuman, William:* 
New England Triptych
Symphony #3
Violin Concerto

*Schumann, Clara Wieck:* 
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17

*Schumann, Robert:* 
Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
Arabeske in C, op. 18
Bilder aus Osten, op. 66
Bunte Blätter, op. 99
Carnaval, op. 9
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129
Das Paradies und die Peri, op. 50
Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6
Dichterliebe, op. 48
Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
Fantasie in C, op. 17
Fantasiestücke, op. 12
Faschingsschwank aus Wien (Carnival of Vienna), op. 26
Frauenliebe und -leben, op. 42
Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
Gesänge der Frühe (Songs of Dawn), op. 133
Heine Liederkreis, op. 24
Humoreske in B-flat, op. 20
Introduction and Allegro, op. 134
Kinderszenen, op. 15
Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, op. 86
Kreisleriana, op. 16
Myrthen, op. 25
Overture, Scherzo, and Finale, op. 52
Papillons, op. 2
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47
Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44
Piano Sonata #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 11
Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 14 "Concerto Without Orchestra"
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 63
Piano Trio #2 in F, op. 80
Piano Trio #3 in G minor, op. 110
Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 41/1
String Quartet #2 in F, op. 41/2
String Quartet #3 in A, op. 41/3
Symphonic Études, op. 13
Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "Rhenish"
Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120
Violin Concerto in D minor
Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
Waldszenen (Forest Scenes), op. 82

*Schütz, Heinrich:* 
Musikalische Exequien, SWV 279-281
Psalmen Davids, SWV 22-47
Weihnachts-Historie (Christmas Story), SWV 435

*Schwitters, Kurt:* 
Ursonate

*Sciarrino, Salvatore:* 
Fauno che fischia a un merlo
Sui poemi concentrici
Un'immagine di Arpocrate

*Scriabin, Alexander:* 
12 Etudes, op. 8
Le Poème de l'Extase (The Poem of Ecstasy), op. 54
Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor, op. 20
Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6
Piano Sonata #2 in G-sharp minor, op. 19 "Sonata-Fantasy"
Piano Sonata #4 in F-sharp, op. 30
Piano Sonata #5, op. 53
Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
Piano Sonata #9, op. 68 "Black Mass"
Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
Prometheus: The Poem of Fire, op. 60
Symphony #1 in E, op. 26
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 43 "Le Divin Poème"
Vers la flamme, op. 72

*Scriabin, Julian:* 
Four Preludes

*Sculthorpe, Peter:* 
Earth Cry
Kakadu
Mangrove
Memento Mori
Piano Concerto
String Quartet #8

*Sessions, Roger:* 
The Black Maskers Suite

*Séverac, Déodat de:* 
À l'aube dans la montagne
En Languedoc

*Sgambati, Giovanni:* 
Symphony #1 in D, op. 16

*Shaw, Caroline:* 
Partita for 8 Voices

*Shchedrin, Rodion:* 
Carmen Suite

*Sheppard, John:* 
Media vita

*Shostakovich, Dmitri:* 
24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 87
Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
Cello Concerto #2, op. 126
Cello Sonata in D minor, op. 40
From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District, op. 29
Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 35
Piano Concerto #2 in F, op. 102
Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67
String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
String Quartet #4 in D, op. 83
String Quartet #7 in F-sharp minor, op. 108
String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor, op. 138
String Quartet #15 in E-flat minor, op. 144
Suite on Finnish Themes
Symphony #1 in F, op. 10
Symphony #2 in B, op. 14 "To October"
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 20 "The First of May"
Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 43
Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 54
Symphony #7 in C, op. 60 "Leningrad"
Symphony #8 in C minor, op. 65
Symphony #9 in E-flat, op. 70
Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
Symphony #11 in G minor, op. 103 "The Year 1905"
Symphony #13 in B-flat minor, op. 113 "Babi Yar"
Symphony #14, op. 135
Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
Viola Sonata, op. 147
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77
Violin Sonata, op. 134

*Sibelius, Jean:* 
Belshazzar's Feast, op. 51
En Saga, op. 9
Finlandia, op. 26
Karelia Suite, op. 11
Kullervo, op. 7
Lemminkäinen Suite, op. 22
Luonnotar, op. 70
Night Ride and Sunrise, op. 55
Pohjola's Daughter, op. 49
String Quartet in D minor, op. 56 "Intimate Voices"
Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
Symphony #2 in D, op. 43
Symphony #3 in C, op. 52
Symphony #4 in A minor, op. 63
Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
Symphony #6 in D minor, op. 104
Symphony #7 in C, op. 105
Tapiola, op. 112
The Bard, op. 64
The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
Valse Triste, op. 44/1
Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47

*Silvestrov, Valentin:* 
Bagatellen
Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
Requiem for Larissa
Symphony #5
Symphony #6

*Simpson, Robert:* 
Symphony #9

*Smetana, Bedrich:* 
Má Vlast (My Fatherland)
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
String Quartet #1 in E minor "From My Life"
String Quartet #2 in D minor
The Bartered Bride

*Smolka, Martin:* 
My My Country

*Sor, Fernando:* 
Les deux amis (The Two Friends), op. 41
Studies for Guitar

*Sorabji, Kaikhosru Shapurji:* 
Le Jardin Parfumé
Opus Clavicembalisticum

*Spohr, Louis:* 
Die Letzten Dinge (The Last Judgement), WoO 61
Octet in E, op. 32
Violin Concerto #8 in A minor, op. 47 "in modo di scena cantante"

*Stamitz, Johann:* 
Symphony in E-flat, op. 11/3

*Steen-Andersen, Simon:* 
Piano Concerto

*Steffani, Agostino:* 
Stabat Mater

*Stenhammar, Wilhelm:* 
Serenade in F, op. 31
String Quartet #3 in F, op. 18
String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 25
String Quartet #5 in C, op. 29
String Quartet #6 in D minor, op. 35
Symphony #2 in G minor, op. 34

*Still, William Grant:* 
Symphony #2 "Song of a New Race"

*Stockhausen, Karlheinz:* 
Carré
Cosmic Pulses
Dienstag aus Licht (Tuesday from Light)
Gesang der Jünglinge
Gruppen
Klavierstücke I-IV
Klavierstücke V-X
Klavierstück XI
Kontakte
Kreuzspiel
Mittwoch aus Licht (Wednesday from Light)
Momente
Montag aus Licht (Monday from Light)
Samstag aus Licht (Saturday from Light)
Stimmung
Tierkreis

*Stradella, Alessandro:* 
San Giovanni Battista

*Strauss, Johann I:* 
Radetzky March, op. 228

*Strauss, Johann II:* 
An der schönen blauen Donau (On the Beautiful Blue Danube), op. 314
Der Zigeunerbaron (The Gypsy Baron)
Die Fledermaus
Kaiser-Walzer, op. 437
Morgenblätter (Morning Papers), op. 279

*Strauss, Richard:* 
Also Sprach Zarathustra (Thus Spoke Zarathustra), op. 30
Ariadne auf Naxos, op. 60
Brentano Lieder, op. 68
Der Rosenkavalier, op. 59
Die Frau ohne Schatten (The Woman without a Shadow), op. 65
Don Juan, op. 20
Don Quixote, op. 35
Eight Songs from "Letzte Blätter", op. 10
Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
Eine Alpensinfonie (An Alpine Symphony), op. 64
Elektra, op. 58
Five Songs, op. 39
Five Songs, op. 41
Four Songs, op. 27
Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 11
Horn Concerto #2 in E-flat
Metamorphosen
Oboe Concerto in D
Salome, op. 54
Taillefer, op. 52
Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks), op. 28
Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs)
Violin Sonata in E-flat, op. 18

*Stravinsky, Igor:* 
Agon
Apollon musagète
Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
Duo Concertant
Ebony Concerto
Le Baiser de la Fée (The Fairy's Kiss)
Le Chant du Rossignol (Song of the Nightingale)
Le Sacre du Printemps (The Rite of Spring)
Les Noces (The Wedding)
L'histoire du soldat (The Soldier's Tale)
L'Oiseau de Feu (The Firebird)
Mass
Octet for Wind Instruments
Oedipus Rex
Orpheus
Petrushka
Pulcinella
Requiem Canticles
Symphonies of Wind Instruments
Symphony in C
Symphony in Three Movements
Symphony of Psalms
The Rake's Progress
Threni
Violin Concerto in D

*Striggio, Alessandro:* 
Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno

*Subotnick, Morton:* 
Silver Apples of the Moon

*Suk, Josef:* 
A Summer's Tale, op. 29
Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 27 "Asrael"

*Sullivan, Arthur:* 
H.M.S. Pinafore
The Gondoliers
The Mikado
The Pirates of Penzance

*Sumera, Lepo:* 
Concerto per voci e strumenti

*Suppé, Franz von:* 
Light Calvary Overture
Poet and Peasant Overture

*Susato, Tielman [Tylman]:* 
Dansereye 1551

*Swayne, Giles:* 
The Silent Land

*Sweelinck, Jan Pieterszoon:* 
Fantasia Chromatica
Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"

*Szymanowski, Karol:* 
King Roger, op. 46
Métopes, op. 29
Mythes, op. 30
Stabat Mater, op. 53
String Quartet #2, op. 56
Symphony #3, op. 27 "Song of the Night"
Symphony #4, op. 60 "Symphonie Concertante"
Violin Concerto #1, op. 35

*Tabakova, Dobrinka:* 
Concerto for Cello and Strings
Suite in Old Style

*Tailleferre, Germaine:* 
Concertino for Harp and Orchestra

*Takemitsu, Toru:* 
A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
A String Around Autumn
Arc
From Me Flows What You Call Time
November Steps
Requiem for String Orchestra
Toward the Sea

*Tallis, Thomas:* 
If Ye Love Me
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Miserere nostri
Spem in Alium

*Tan Dun:* 
Symphonic Poem on Three Notes

*Taneyev, Sergei:* 
John of Damascus, op. 1
Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 30
Piano Trio in D, op. 22
Suite de Concert, op. 28

*Tárrega, Francisco:* 
Recuerdos de la Alhambra

*Tartini, Giuseppe:* 
Violin Sonata in G minor "The Devil's Trill"

*Tavener, John:* 
Fragments of a Prayer
Song for Athene
The Lamb
The Protecting Veil

*Taverner, John:* 
Missa Corona spinea
Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
Western Wynde Mass

*Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich:* 
1812 Overture, op. 49
Capriccio Italien, op. 45
Eugene Onegin, op. 24
Francesca da Rimini, op. 32
Hamlet, op. 67
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 41
Manfred Symphony in B minor, op. 58
Marche Slave, op. 31
Orchestral Suite #3 in G, op. 55
Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
Piano Concerto #2 in G, op. 44
Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50
Pique Dame (The Queen of Spades), op. 68
Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
Serenade for Strings in C, op. 48
Souvenir de Florence, op. 70
String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor, op. 30
Swan Lake, op. 20
Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams"
Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 17 "Little Russian"
Symphony #3 in D, op. 29 "Polish"
Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36
Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique"
The Nutcracker, op. 71
The Seasons, op. 37a
The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66
Variations on a Rococo Theme, op. 33
Violin Concerto in D, op. 35

*Teixeira, António:* 
Te Deum

*Telemann, Georg Philipp:* 
Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
Paris Quartets
Tafelmusik
Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9

*Ten Holt, Simeon:* 
Canto Ostinato

*Thomalla, Hans:* 
The Brightest Form of Absence

*Thomson, Virgil:* 
Four Saints in Three Acts
The Feast of Love

*Tippett, Michael:* 
A Child of Our Time
Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
Symphony #4

*Torke, Michael:* 
Ash

*Tosti, Francesco Paolo:* 
Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio

*Tournemire, Charles:* 
L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Noël, op. 55
L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, op. 56
L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle après la Pentecôte, op. 57

*Turina, Joaquín:* 
Círculo, op. 91
Danzas gitanas (Gypsy Dances), opp. 55 & 84
Piano Quartet in A minor, op. 67
Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
Piano Trio #2 in B minor, op. 76
Violin Sonata #2, op. 82 "Española"

*Turnage, Mark-Anthony:* 
Three Screaming Popes

*Tüür, Erkki-Sven:* 
Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
Crystallisatio
Requiem
Symphony #4 "Magma"
Viola Concerto "Illuminatio"

*Tveitt, Geirr:* 
Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, op. 252 "Three Fjords"
Piano Concerto #4, op. 130 "Aurora Borealis"
Piano Sonata #29, op. 129 "Sonata Etere"

*Tyberg, Marcel:* 
Symphony #3 in D minor

*Tzanou, Athanasia:* 
La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I

*Ullmann, Viktor:* 
Der Kaiser von Atlantis

*Ung, Chinary:* 
Inner Voices

*Ustvolskaya, Galina:* 
Composition #1 "Dona Nobis Pacem"
Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
Piano Sonata #6
Symphony #3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us"

*Valen, Fartein:* 
Ave Maria, op. 4
Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), op. 20

*Varèse, Edgard:* 
Amériques
Arcana
Density 21.5
Déserts
Ionisation

*Various (1518):* 
Medici Codex

*Various, Ms. 564 (c. 1390):* 
Codex Chantilly

*Vasks, Pēteris:* 
String Quartet #4
Symphony for Strings "Voices"
Violin Concerto "Distant Light"

*Vaughan Williams, Ralph:* 
Dona Nobis Pacem
English Folk Song Suite
Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Fantasia on Christmas Carols
Fantasia on Greensleeves
Five Mystical Songs
Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
Flos Campi
Job - A Masque for Dancing
Mass in G minor
Norfolk Rhapsody #1
On Wenlock Edge
Phantasy Quintet
Piano Quintet in C minor
Serenade to Music
String Quartet #1 in G minor
Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
Symphony #2 "A London Symphony"
Symphony #3 "A Pastoral Symphony"
Symphony #4 in F minor
Symphony #5 in D
Symphony #6 in E minor
Symphony #7 "Sinfonia Antartica"
Symphony #8 in D minor
Symphony #9 in E minor
The Lark Ascending
The Wasps
Toward the Unknown Region

*Verdi, Giuseppe:* 
Aida
Don Carlos
Ernani
Falstaff
Il Trovatore
La Forza del Destino
La Traviata
Macbeth
Nabucco
Otello
Requiem
Rigoletto
Simon Boccanegra
Un ballo in maschera

*Victoria, Tomás Luis de:* 
O Magnum Mysterium
Officium Defunctorum (Requiem)
Tenebrae Responsories

*Vierne, Louis:* 
24 Pièces de Fantaisie, opp. 51, 53-55
Organ Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 14
Organ Symphony #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 28

*Villa-Lobos, Heitor:* 
12 Etudes
Bachianas Brasilieras
Chôros
Five Preludes
Floresta do Amazonas
Guitar Concerto
String Quartet #5

*Vine, Carl:* 
Piano Sonata #1

*Vivaldi, Antonio:* 
Cello Sonatas, RV 39-47
Concerto for Viola d'amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
Dixit Dominus, RV 594
Dixit Dominus, RV 595
Gloria, RV 589
Juditha Triumphans, RV 644
La Stravaganza, op. 4
Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons)
L'estro Armonico, op. 3
Lute Concerto in D, RV 93
Mandolin Concerto in C, RV 425
Stabat Mater, RV 621
Violin Concerto in E, RV 271 "L'Amoroso"

*Vivier, Claude:* 
Zipangu

*Volans, Kevin:* 
Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments
String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"

*Voříšek, Jan Václav:* 
Six Impromptus, op. 7
Symphony in D, op. 24

*Wagner, Richard:* 
Der fliegende Holländer (The Flying Dutchman)
Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung)
Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Lohengrin
Parsifal
Rienzi
Siegfried Idyll
Symphony in C
Tannhäuser
Tristan und Isolde
Wesendonck Lieder

*Wallin, Rolf:* 
Das war schön! (That was Beautiful!)

*Walton, William:* 
Belshazzar's Feast
Cello Concerto
Five Bagatelles
Spitfire Prelude and Fugue
Symphony #1 in B-flat minor
Symphony #2
The Wise Virgins (after J.S. Bach)
Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
Viola Concerto
Violin Concerto


----------



## Trout

*Warlock, Peter:* 
Capriol Suite
The Curlew

*Wassenaer, Unico Wilhelm van:* 
Sei Concerti Armonici

*Weber, Carl Maria von:* 
Aufforderung zum Tanze (Invitation to the Dance), op. 65
Clarinet Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 73
Clarinet Concerto #2 in E-flat, op. 74
Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 34
Der Freischütz, op. 77
Konzertstück in F minor, op. 79

*Webern, Anton:* 
Cantata #2, op. 31
Das Augenlicht, op. 26
Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
Im Sommerwind
Langsamer Satz
Passacaglia for Orchestra, op. 1
Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
String Quartet, op. 28
Symphony, op. 21
Variations for Piano, op. 27

*Weill, Kurt:* 
Die Dreigroschenoper (The Threepenny Opera)
Die Sieben Todsünden (The Seven Deadly Sins)

*Weinberg, Mieczysław [Vainberg, Moisei]:* 
Cello Concerto, op. 43
Symphony #8, op. 83 "Polish Flowers"

*Weir, Judith:* 
A Night at the Chinese Opera

*Weiss, Sylvius Leopold:* 
Lute Sonata in A, WeissSW 12
Lute Sonata in A minor, WeissSW 29 "L'Infidèle"

*Welmers, Jan:* 
Minimal Music for Organ

*Wetz, Richard:* 
Symphony #2 in A, op. 47

*Whitlock, Percy:* 
Organ Sonata in C minor

*Widor, Charles-Marie:* 
Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op. 42/1

*Wieniawski, Henryk:* 
Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22

*Wilbye, John:* 
Weep, weep, mine eyes

*Willaert, Adrian:* 
Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147)

*Willan, Healey:* 
Introduction, Passacaglia, and Fugue
Symphony #2 in C minor

*Wolf, Hugo:* 
Italian Serenade
Italienisches Liederbuch
Mörike-Lieder
Spanisches Liederbuch

*Wolfe, Julia:* 
Anthracite Fields
Steel Hammer

*Wolpe, Stefan:* 
Battle Piece

*Wuorinen, Charles:* 
Microsymphony
Time's Encomium

*Wyschnegradsky, Ivan:* 
24 Preludes in Quarter-Tone System, op. 22

*Xenakis, Iannis:* 
Eonta
Gmeeoorh
Jonchaies
Keqrops
Kottos
Metastasis
Nomos Alpha
Nuits
Oresteia
Pithoprakta
Pléïades
Shaar

*Yoshida, Susumu:* 
Utsu-Semi

*Yoshimatsu, Takashi:* 
Atom Hearts Club Duo, op. 70a
Piano Concerto, op. 67 "Memo Flora"
Symphony #5, op. 87

*Young, La Monte:* 
The Well-Tuned Piano

*Ysaÿe, Eugène:* 
Six Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27

*Zappa, Frank:* 
The Perfect Stranger

*Zelenka, Jan Dismas:* 
Missa Dei Patris, ZWV 19
Missa Votiva, ZWV 18
Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181

*Zemlinsky, Alexander von:* 
Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
Lyric Symphony, op. 18
Sechs Gesänge after Poems by Maeterlinck, op. 13
String Quartet #4, op. 25
Symphonische Gesänge (Symphonic Songs), op. 20

*Zimmerli, Patrick:* 
Piano Trio #1

*Zimmermann, Bernd Alois:* 
Die Soldaten
Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (Requiem for a Young Poet)


----------



## Trout

The full ranked (admittedly somewhat arbitrary) list can be found here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/ranked-list

You can find some interesting statistics on this project here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/statistics.

Also, here is the list arranged by genres and subgenres: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/genre-list

Here is the current list and board:

2701.	Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702.	Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703.	Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704.	Leiviskä: Symphony #3

*Nominated:*
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Jacobus Vaet (c1529-1567): Missa pro defunctis - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Adams: Road Movies - 5
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 11
Berg: Der Wein - 13
Bernstein: Candide - 15
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 15
Hanson: Mosaics - 15
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 12
D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 21
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 16
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 7
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 5
Xenakis: Rebonds - 5


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

d'Indy / Lajtha
*
Nominated:
* Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Jacobus Vaet (c1529-1567): Missa pro defunctis - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Adams: Road Movies - 5
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 11
Berg: Der Wein - 13
Bernstein: Candide - 15
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 15
Hanson: Mosaics - 15
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 12
*D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air - 23*
*Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 16*
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 5
Xenakis: Rebonds - 5


----------



## hustlefan

2701.	Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702.	Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703.	Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704.	Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air

*Nominated:
* Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Jacobus Vaet (c1529-1567): Missa pro defunctis - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Adams: Road Movies - 5
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 11
Berg: Der Wein - 13
Bernstein: Candide - 15
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 15
Hanson: Mosaics - 15
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 16
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 5
Xenakis: Rebonds - 5


----------



## Mika

after hf

Bernstein Wagner

Nominated:
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Jacobus Vaet (c1529-1567): Missa pro defunctis - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 5
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 11
Berg: Der Wein - 13
Bernstein: Candide - 17
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 15
Hanson: Mosaics - 15
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 16
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 6
Xenakis: Rebonds - 5


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Adams / Beethoven

Nominated:
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Jacobus Vaet (c1529-1567): Missa pro defunctis - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 7
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 12
Berg: Der Wein - 13
Bernstein: Candide - 17
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 15
Hanson: Mosaics - 15
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 16
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 6
Xenakis: Rebonds - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout (Thanks as always good sir)


Bernstein / Kodaly

Nominated:
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Jacobus Vaet (c1529-1567): Missa pro defunctis - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 7
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 12
Berg: Der Wein - 13
Bernstein: Candide - 19
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 15
Hanson: Mosaics - 15
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 17
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 6
Xenakis: Rebonds - 5


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Bernstein / Ligeti

Nominated:
Ligeti: Aventures - 1 - hustlefan
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Jacobus Vaet (c1529-1567): Missa pro defunctis - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 7
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 12
Berg: Der Wein - 13
Bernstein: Candide - 21
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 15
Hanson: Mosaics - 15
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 17
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 6
Xenakis: Rebonds - 5


----------



## Blancrocher

After hustlefan

Ligeti (sec) / Berg

Nominated:
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Jacobus Vaet (c1529-1567): Missa pro defunctis - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 7
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 12
Berg: Der Wein - 14
Bernstein: Candide - 21
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 15
Hanson: Mosaics - 15
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 17
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Ligeti: Aventures - 3
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 6
Xenakis: Rebonds - 5


----------



## Mika

After blancrocher

Bernstein Adams

Nominated:
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Jacobus Vaet (c1529-1567): Missa pro defunctis - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 8
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 12
Berg: Der Wein - 14
Bernstein: Candide - 23
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 15
Hanson: Mosaics - 15
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 17
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Ligeti: Aventures - 3
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 6
Xenakis: Rebonds - 5


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Adams Bernstein

Nominated:
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Jacobus Vaet (c1529-1567): Missa pro defunctis - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 10
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 12
Berg: Der Wein - 14
*Bernstein: Candide - 24*
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 15
Hanson: Mosaics - 15
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 12
*Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 17*
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Ligeti: Aventures - 3
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 6
Xenakis: Rebonds - 5


----------



## hustlefan

2701.	Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702.	Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703.	Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704.	Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide

Nominated:
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Jacobus Vaet (c1529-1567): Missa pro defunctis - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 10
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 12
Berg: Der Wein - 14
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 15
Hanson: Mosaics - 15
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 17
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Ligeti: Aventures - 3
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 6
Xenakis: Rebonds - 5


----------



## Mika

After hf

Kodaly Ligeti

Nominated:
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Jacobus Vaet (c1529-1567): Missa pro defunctis - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 10
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 12
Berg: Der Wein - 14
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 13
Gluck: Alceste - 15
Hanson: Mosaics - 15
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 19
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Ligeti: Aventures - 4
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 6
Xenakis: Rebonds - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Kodaly / Franck

Nominated:
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Jacobus Vaet (c1529-1567): Missa pro defunctis - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 10
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 12
Berg: Der Wein - 14
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 14
Gluck: Alceste - 15
Hanson: Mosaics - 15
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 12
Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 21
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Ligeti: Aventures - 4
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 6
Xenakis: Rebonds - 5


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Fauré / Kodaly

Nominated:
Faure: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 2 - hustlefan
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Jacobus Vaet (c1529-1567): Missa pro defunctis - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 10
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 12
Berg: Der Wein - 14
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 14
*Gluck: Alceste - 15*
*Hanson: Mosaics - 15*
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 12
*Kodaly: Theatre Overture - 22*
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Ligeti: Aventures - 4
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 6
Xenakis: Rebonds - 5


----------



## hustlefan

2701.	Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702.	Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703.	Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704.	Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture

Nominated:
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 2 - hustlefan
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Jacobus Vaet (c1529-1567): Missa pro defunctis - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 10
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 12
Berg: Der Wein - 14
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 14
Gluck: Alceste - 15
Hanson: Mosaics - 15
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 12
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Ligeti: Aventures - 4
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 6
Xenakis: Rebonds - 5


----------



## Mika

After hf

Ligeti Xenakis

Nominated:
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 2 - hustlefan
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Jacobus Vaet (c1529-1567): Missa pro defunctis - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 10
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 12
Berg: Der Wein - 14
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 14
Gluck: Alceste - 15
Hanson: Mosaics - 15
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 12
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Ligeti: Aventures - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 6
Xenakis: Rebonds - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Wagner Gluck

Nominated:
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 2 - hustlefan
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Jacobus Vaet (c1529-1567): Missa pro defunctis - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 10
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 12
Berg: Der Wein - 14
 Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 14
Gluck: Alceste - 16
Hanson: Mosaics - 15
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 12
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Ligeti: Aventures - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 8
Xenakis: Rebonds - 6


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Gluck / Vaet 

Nominated:
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 2 - hustlefan
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 10
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 12
Berg: Der Wein - 14
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 14
Gluck: Alceste - 18
Hanson: Mosaics - 15
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 12
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Ligeti: Aventures - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 3
Wagner: Faust overture - 8
Xenakis: Rebonds - 6


----------



## Mika

after science

Gluck / Wagner

Nominated:
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 2 - hustlefan
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 10
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 12
Berg: Der Wein - 14
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 14
Gluck: Alceste - 20
Hanson: Mosaics - 15
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 12
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Ligeti: Aventures - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 3
Wagner: Faust overture - 9
Xenakis: Rebonds - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Franck / Fauré

Nominated:
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 10
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 12
Berg: Der Wein - 14
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 3
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 16
Gluck: Alceste - 20
Hanson: Mosaics - 15
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 12
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Ligeti: Aventures - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 3
Wagner: Faust overture - 9
Xenakis: Rebonds - 6


----------



## science

after MG: 

Gluck / Husa 

Nominated:
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 10
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 12
Berg: Der Wein - 14
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 3
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 16
Gluck: Alceste - 22
Hanson: Mosaics - 15
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 13
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Ligeti: Aventures - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 3
Wagner: Faust overture - 9
Xenakis: Rebonds - 6


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Lyapunov / Gluck

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 10
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 12
Berg: Der Wein - 14
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 3
*Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 16*
*Gluck: Alceste - 23*
Hanson: Mosaics - 15
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 13
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Ligeti: Aventures - 6
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 3
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 3
Wagner: Faust overture - 9
Xenakis: Rebonds - 6


----------



## hustlefan

2701.	Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702.	Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703.	Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704.	Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 10
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 12
Berg: Der Wein - 14
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 3
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 16
Hanson: Mosaics - 15
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 13
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Ligeti: Aventures - 6
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 3
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 3
Wagner: Faust overture - 9
Xenakis: Rebonds - 6


----------



## Nereffid

Seeing the start of a new thread reminded me of this project's value. :tiphat: Time to join in again!

after hustlefan:

Husa / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 10
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 12
Berg: Der Wein - 14
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 3
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 16
Hanson: Mosaics - 15
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Ligeti: Aventures - 6
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 3
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 3
Wagner: Faust overture - 9
Xenakis: Rebonds - 7


----------



## Mika

after nereffid

Adams Hanson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 12
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 12
Berg: Der Wein - 14
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 3
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 16
Hanson: Mosaics - 16
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Ligeti: Aventures - 6
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 3
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 3
Wagner: Faust overture - 9
Xenakis: Rebonds - 7


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Franck Faure

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 12
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 12
Berg: Der Wein - 14
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 4
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 18
Hanson: Mosaics - 16
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Ligeti: Aventures - 6
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 3
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 3
Wagner: Faust overture - 9
Xenakis: Rebonds - 7


----------



## Trout

Nice to see some old faces again!

After pjang:

Franck / Berg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 12
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 12
Berg: Der Wein - 15
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 4
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 20
Hanson: Mosaics - 16
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Ligeti: Aventures - 6
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 3
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 3
Wagner: Faust overture - 9
Xenakis: Rebonds - 7


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Franck / Giordano

Nominated:
Giordano: Andrea Chenier - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 12
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 12
Berg: Der Wein - 15
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 4
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 22
Hanson: Mosaics - 16
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Ligeti: Aventures - 6
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 3
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 11
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 3
Wagner: Faust overture - 9
Xenakis: Rebonds - 7


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Giordano / Mondonville 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 12
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 12
Berg: Der Wein - 15
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 4
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 22
Giordano: Andrea Chenier - 3
Hanson: Mosaics - 16
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Ligeti: Aventures - 6
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 3
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 3
Wagner: Faust overture - 9
Xenakis: Rebonds - 7


----------



## Mika

after science:

Adams Berg

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: Road Movies - 14
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 12
Berg: Der Wein - 16
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 4
Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 22
Giordano: Andrea Chenier - 3
Hanson: Mosaics - 16
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Ligeti: Aventures - 6
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 3
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 3
Wagner: Faust overture - 9
Xenakis: Rebonds - 7


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Adams / Franck

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Adams: Road Movies - 16*
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 12
*Berg: Der Wein - 16*
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 4
*Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 - 23*
Giordano: Andrea Chenier - 3
*Hanson: Mosaics - 16*
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Ligeti: Aventures - 6
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 3
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 3
Wagner: Faust overture - 9
Xenakis: Rebonds - 7


----------



## Nereffid

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1


Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 16
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 12
Berg: Der Wein - 16
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 4
Giordano: Andrea Chenier - 3
Hanson: Mosaics - 16
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Ligeti: Aventures - 6
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 3
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 3
Wagner: Faust overture - 9
Xenakis: Rebonds - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

after Nereffid

Hanson / Vaet

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 16
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 12
Berg: Der Wein - 16
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 4
Giordano: Andrea Chenier - 3
Hanson: Mosaics - 18
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Ligeti: Aventures - 6
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 3
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 4
Wagner: Faust overture - 9
Xenakis: Rebonds - 7


----------



## hustlefan

after MagneticGhost

Hanson / Vaet

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 16
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 12
Berg: Der Wein - 16
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 4
Giordano: Andrea Chenier - 3
Hanson: Mosaics - 20
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Ligeti: Aventures - 6
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 3
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 5
Wagner: Faust overture - 9
Xenakis: Rebonds - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Xenakis / Lyapunov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 16
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 12
Berg: Der Wein - 16
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 4
Giordano: Andrea Chenier - 3
Hanson: Mosaics - 20
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Ligeti: Aventures - 6
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 4
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 5
Wagner: Faust overture - 9
Xenakis: Rebonds - 9


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Hanson Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 16
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 12
Berg: Der Wein - 16
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 4
Giordano: Andrea Chenier - 3
Hanson: Mosaics - 22
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 8
Ligeti: Aventures - 6
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 4
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 5
Wagner: Faust overture - 9
Xenakis: Rebonds - 10


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Beethoven / Lajtha

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 16
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 14
Berg: Der Wein - 16
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 4
Giordano: Andrea Chenier - 3
Hanson: Mosaics - 22
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 9
Ligeti: Aventures - 6
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 4
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 5
Wagner: Faust overture - 9
Xenakis: Rebonds - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

after Trout

Lyapunov / Hanson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 16
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 14
Berg: Der Wein - 16
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 4
Giordano: Andrea Chenier - 3
*Hanson: Mosaics - 23*
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 9
Ligeti: Aventures - 6
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 5
Wagner: Faust overture - 9
Xenakis: Rebonds - 10


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics

after MagneticGhost

Fauré / Giordano

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 16
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 14
Berg: Der Wein - 16
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 6
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 4
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 9
Ligeti: Aventures - 6
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 5
Wagner: Faust overture - 9
Xenakis: Rebonds - 10


----------



## Nereffid

after hustlefan:

Dunstable / Vaet

Nominated:
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 16
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 14
Berg: Der Wein - 16
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 6
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 4
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 9
Ligeti: Aventures - 6
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 6
Wagner: Faust overture - 9
Xenakis: Rebonds - 10


----------



## Mika

After nereffid

Giordano Wagner

Nominated:
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 16
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 14
Berg: Der Wein - 16
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 6
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 6
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 9
Ligeti: Aventures - 6
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 6
Wagner: Faust overture - 10
Xenakis: Rebonds - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Berg / Dunstable

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 16
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 14
Berg: Der Wein - 18
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 3
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 6
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 6
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 9
Ligeti: Aventures - 6
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 6
Wagner: Faust overture - 10
Xenakis: Rebonds - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Xenakis / Faure

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 16
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, Op 124 - 14
Berg: Der Wein - 18
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 3
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 6
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 9
Ligeti: Aventures - 6
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 6
Wagner: Faust overture - 10
Xenakis: Rebonds - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Berg / Ligeti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 16
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 14
Berg: Der Wein - 20
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 3
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 6
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 9
Ligeti: Aventures - 7
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 6
Wagner: Faust overture - 10
Xenakis: Rebonds - 12


----------



## Mika

After hf:

Berg / Ligeti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 16
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 14
Berg: Der Wein - 22
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 3
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 6
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 9
Ligeti: Aventures - 8
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 6
Wagner: Faust overture - 10
Xenakis: Rebonds - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Chausson / Berg

Nominated:
Chausson: Symphony - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 16
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 14
*Berg: Der Wein - 23*
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 3
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 6
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 9
Ligeti: Aventures - 8
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 6
Wagner: Faust overture - 10
Xenakis: Rebonds - 12


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein

After MagneticGhost

Adams / Chausson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 18
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 14
Chausson: Symphony - 3
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 3
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 6
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 9
Ligeti: Aventures - 8
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 6
Wagner: Faust overture - 10
Xenakis: Rebonds - 12


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Giordano / Ligeti 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 18
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 14
Chausson: Symphony - 3
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 3
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 8
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 9
Ligeti: Aventures - 9
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 6
Wagner: Faust overture - 10
Xenakis: Rebonds - 12


----------



## Mika

after science: 

Xenakis Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 19
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 14
Chausson: Symphony - 3
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 3
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 8
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 9
Ligeti: Aventures - 9
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 6
Wagner: Faust overture - 10
Xenakis: Rebonds - 14


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Adams / Mondonville

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Road Movies - 21
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 14
Chausson: Symphony - 3
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 3
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 8
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 9
Ligeti: Aventures - 9
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 6
Wagner: Faust overture - 10
Xenakis: Rebonds - 14


----------



## hustlefan

after Nereffid:

Dunstable / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Adams: Road Movies - 22*
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 14
Chausson: Symphony - 3
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 5
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 8
*Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 15*
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 9
Ligeti: Aventures - 9
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 6
Wagner: Faust overture - 10
Xenakis: Rebonds - 14


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 14
Chausson: Symphony - 3
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 5
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 8
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 9
Ligeti: Aventures - 9
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 6
Wagner: Faust overture - 10
Xenakis: Rebonds - 14


----------



## Mika

after hf

Giordano Ligeti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 14
Chausson: Symphony - 3
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 5
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 10
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 9
Ligeti: Aventures - 10
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 6
Wagner: Faust overture - 10
Xenakis: Rebonds - 14


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika

Husa Lajtha

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 14
Chausson: Symphony - 3
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 5
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 10
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 17
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Ligeti: Aventures - 10
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 6
Wagner: Faust overture - 10
Xenakis: Rebonds - 14


----------



## Nereffid

after hustlefan:

Husa / Giordano

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 14
Chausson: Symphony - 3
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 5
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 19
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Ligeti: Aventures - 10
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 6
Wagner: Faust overture - 10
Xenakis: Rebonds - 14


----------



## Mika

after nereffid:

Dunstable Wagner

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 14
Chausson: Symphony - 3
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 7
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 19
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Ligeti: Aventures - 10
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 6
Wagner: Faust overture - 11
Xenakis: Rebonds - 14


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika:

Husa Chausson

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
*Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 14*
Chausson: Symphony - 4
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 7
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
*Husa: Music for Prague 1968 - 21*
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Ligeti: Aventures - 10
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 6
Wagner: Faust overture - 11
*Xenakis: Rebonds - 14*


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968

*Nominated:

**Seconded:*
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 14
Chausson: Symphony - 4
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 7
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Ligeti: Aventures - 10
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 6
Wagner: Faust overture - 11
Xenakis: Rebonds - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After hustlefan

after Mika:

Chausson / Vaet

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 14
Chausson: Symphony - 6
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 7
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Ligeti: Aventures - 10
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 7
Wagner: Faust overture - 11
Xenakis: Rebonds - 14


----------



## Mika

after mg

Ligeti Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 14
Chausson: Symphony - 6
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 7
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Ligeti: Aventures - 12
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 7
Wagner: Faust overture - 11
Xenakis: Rebonds - 15


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Chausson / Dunstable

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 14
Chausson: Symphony - 8
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 8
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Ligeti: Aventures - 12
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 7
Wagner: Faust overture - 11
Xenakis: Rebonds - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Xenakis / Chausson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 14
Chausson: Symphony - 9
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 8
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Ligeti: Aventures - 12
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 7
Wagner: Faust overture - 11
Xenakis: Rebonds - 17


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Xenakis / Chausson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 14
Chausson: Symphony - 10
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 8
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Ligeti: Aventures - 12
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 7
Wagner: Faust overture - 11
Xenakis: Rebonds - 19


----------



## Mika

After hf

Ligeti Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 14
Chausson: Symphony - 10
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 8
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Ligeti: Aventures - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 6
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 7
Wagner: Faust overture - 11
Xenakis: Rebonds - 20


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Lyapunov Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 14*
Chausson: Symphony - 10
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 8
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
*Ligeti: Aventures - 14*
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 8
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 7
Wagner: Faust overture - 11
*Xenakis: Rebonds - 21*


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 14
Chausson: Symphony - 10
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 8
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Ligeti: Aventures - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 8
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 7
Wagner: Faust overture - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Faure / Chausson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 14
Chausson: Symphony - 11
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 8
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 9
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Ligeti: Aventures - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 8
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 13
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 7
Wagner: Faust overture - 11


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

Ligeti / Mondonville

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 14
Chausson: Symphony - 11
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 8
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 9
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Ligeti: Aventures - 16
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 8
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 7
Wagner: Faust overture - 11


----------



## Mika

After nereffid

Beethoven Wagner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 16
Chausson: Symphony - 11
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 8
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 9
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Ligeti: Aventures - 16
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 8
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 7
Wagner: Faust overture - 12


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Babbitt / Dunstable

Nominated:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 16
Chausson: Symphony - 11
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 9
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 9
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Ligeti: Aventures - 16
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 8
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 7
Wagner: Faust overture - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Beethoven / Vaet

Nominated:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 18
Chausson: Symphony - 11
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 9
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 9
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Ligeti: Aventures - 16
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 8
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 8
Wagner: Faust overture - 12


----------



## Mika

After Hf

Beethoven / Dunstable

Nominated:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 20
Chausson: Symphony - 11
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 10
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 9
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Ligeti: Aventures - 16
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 8
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 8
Wagner: Faust overture - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Chausson / Dunstable

Nominated:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 20
Chausson: Symphony - 13
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 11
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 9
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Ligeti: Aventures - 16
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 8
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 8
Wagner: Faust overture - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Faure / Lyapunov


Nominated:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 20
Chausson: Symphony - 13
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 11
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 11
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Ligeti: Aventures - 16
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 9
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 8
Wagner: Faust overture - 12


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

Dunstable / Beethoven

Nominated:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 21
Chausson: Symphony - 13
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 13
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 11
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Ligeti: Aventures - 16
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 9
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 8
Wagner: Faust overture - 12


----------



## hustlefan

after Nereffid:

Beethoven / Scarlatti

Nominated:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
*Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124 - 23*
Chausson: Symphony - 13
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 13
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 11
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
*Ligeti: Aventures - 16*
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 9
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 8
Wagner: Faust overture - 12


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124

Nominated:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Chausson: Symphony - 13
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 13
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 11
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Ligeti: Aventures - 16
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 9
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 8
Wagner: Faust overture - 12


----------



## Mika

after hf

Ligeti Lyapunov

Nominated:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Chausson: Symphony - 13
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 13
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 11
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Ligeti: Aventures - 18
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 10
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 8
Wagner: Faust overture - 12


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Ligeti / Fauré

Nominated:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Chausson: Symphony - 13
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 13
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 12
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Ligeti: Aventures - 20
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 10
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 8
Wagner: Faust overture - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Haydn / Ligeti

Nominated:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 2 - hustlefan
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Chausson: Symphony - 13
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 13
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 12
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
*Ligeti: Aventures - 21*
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 10
*Mondonville: Grands Motets - 14*
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 8
Wagner: Faust overture - 12


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures

Nominated:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 2 - hustlefan
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Chausson: Symphony - 13
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 13
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 12
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 10
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 8
Wagner: Faust overture - 12


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Mondonville / Haydn 

Nominated:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Chausson: Symphony - 13
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 13
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 12
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 3
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 10
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 16
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 8
Wagner: Faust overture - 12


----------



## Mika

After science

Haydn Mondonville

Nominated:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Chausson: Symphony - 13
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 13
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 12
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 5
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 10
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 8
Wagner: Faust overture - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Fauré / Scarlatti

Nominated:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Chausson: Symphony - 13
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 13
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 14
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 5
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 10
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 2
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 8
Wagner: Faust overture - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Mondonville / Vaet

Nominated:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Chausson: Symphony - 13
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 13
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 14
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 5
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 10
Mondonville: Grands Motets - 19
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 2
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 9
Wagner: Faust overture - 12


----------



## science

after hustle:

Mondonville / Babbitt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 3
Chausson: Symphony - 13
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 13
*Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 14*
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 5
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 10
*Mondonville: Grands Motets - 21*
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 2
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 9
Wagner: Faust overture - 12


----------



## science

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets

New board:

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 3
Chausson: Symphony - 13
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 13
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 14
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 5
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 2
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 9
Wagner: Faust overture - 12


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Fauré / Scarlatti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 3
Chausson: Symphony - 13
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 13
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 16
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 5
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 3
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 9
Wagner: Faust overture - 12


----------



## Mika

After nereffid

Haydn Scarlatti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 3
Chausson: Symphony - 13
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 13
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 16
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 7
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 4
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 9
Wagner: Faust overture - 12


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Salonen (nom) / Haydn

Nominated:

Salonen: LA Variations - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 3
Chausson: Symphony - 13
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 13
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 16
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 8
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 4
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 9
Wagner: Faust overture - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After Blancrocher

Fauré / Scarlatti

Nominated:
Salonen: LA Variations - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 3
Chausson: Symphony - 13
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 13
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 18
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 8
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 5
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 9
Wagner: Faust overture - 12


----------



## Mika

After hf

Salonen (sec) / Wagner

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 3
Chausson: Symphony - 13
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 13
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 18
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 8
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Salonen: LA Variations - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 5
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 9
Wagner: Faust overture - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Salonen / Chausson

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 3
Chausson: Symphony - 14
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 13
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 18
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 8
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Salonen: LA Variations - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 5
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 9
Wagner: Faust overture - 13


----------



## Blancrocher

After MG

Babbitt / Scarlatti

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 5
Chausson: Symphony - 14
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 13
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 18
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 8
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Salonen: LA Variations - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 6
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 9
Wagner: Faust overture - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Blancrocher

Fauré / Vaet

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 5
Chausson: Symphony - 14
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 13
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 20
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 8
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 12
Salonen: LA Variations - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 6
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 10
Wagner: Faust overture - 13


----------



## Nereffid

after hustlefan:

Rorem / Dunstable


Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 5
Chausson: Symphony - 14
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 14
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 20
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 8
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 14
Salonen: LA Variations - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 6
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 10
Wagner: Faust overture - 13


----------



## science

after Nereffid:

Babbitt / Fauré

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 7
*Chausson: Symphony - 14
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 14
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112 - 21
*Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 8
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 10
*Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 14
*Salonen: LA Variations - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 6
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 10
Wagner: Faust overture - 13


----------



## science

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112

New board:

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 7
Chausson: Symphony - 14
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 14
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 8
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 14
Salonen: LA Variations - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 6
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 10
Wagner: Faust overture - 13


----------



## Mika

After science

Salonen Wagner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 7
Chausson: Symphony - 14
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 14
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 8
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 14
Salonen: LA Variations - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 6
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 10
Wagner: Faust overture - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Carter Rorem

Nominated:
Carter: Night Fantasies - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 7
Chausson: Symphony - 14
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 14
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 8
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 10
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Salonen: LA Variations - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 6
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 10
Wagner: Faust overture - 14


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Babbitt / Lajtha

Nominated:
Carter: Night Fantasies - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 9
Chausson: Symphony - 14
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 14
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 8
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 11
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Salonen: LA Variations - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 6
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 10
Wagner: Faust overture - 14


----------



## Mika

Default
After trout

Salonen Wagner

Nominated:
Carter: Night Fantasies - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 9
Chausson: Symphony - 14
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 14
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 8
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 11
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Salonen: LA Variations - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 6
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 10
Wagner: Faust overture - 15


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Carter (sec) / Chausson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 9
Carter: Night Fantasies - 4
Chausson: Symphony - 15
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 14
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 8
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 11
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Salonen: LA Variations - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 6
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 10
Wagner: Faust overture - 15


----------



## Nereffid

after Blancrocher:

Salonen / Chausson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 9
Carter: Night Fantasies - 4
Chausson: Symphony - 16
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 14
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 8
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 11
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Salonen: LA Variations - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 6
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 10
Wagner: Faust overture - 15


----------



## hustlefan

after Nereffid:

Chausson / Babbitt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 10
Carter: Night Fantasies - 4
Chausson: Symphony - 18
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 14
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 8
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 11
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 10
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Salonen: LA Variations - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 6
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 10
Wagner: Faust overture - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Lyapunov / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 10
Carter: Night Fantasies - 4
Chausson: Symphony - 18
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 14
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 9
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 11
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Salonen: LA Variations - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 6
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 10
Wagner: Faust overture - 15


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Chausson / Babbitt 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 11
Carter: Night Fantasies - 4
Chausson: Symphony - 20
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 14
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 9
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 11
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Salonen: LA Variations - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 6
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 10
Wagner: Faust overture - 15


----------



## Mika

after science:

Salonen Chausson

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 11
Carter: Night Fantasies - 4
Chausson: Symphony - 21
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 14
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 9
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 11
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Salonen: LA Variations - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 6
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 10
Wagner: Faust overture - 15


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Babbitt / Chausson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 13
Carter: Night Fantasies - 4
*Chausson: Symphony - 22*
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 14
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 9
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 11
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Salonen: LA Variations - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 6
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 10
Wagner: Faust overture - 15


----------



## Trout

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 13
Carter: Night Fantasies - 4
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 14
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 9
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 11
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Salonen: LA Variations - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 6
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 10
Wagner: Faust overture - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Scarlatti / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 13
Carter: Night Fantasies - 4
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 14
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 11
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Salonen: LA Variations - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 8
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 10
Wagner: Faust overture - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After hustlefan


Vaet / Salonen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 13
Carter: Night Fantasies - 4
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 14
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 11
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Salonen: LA Variations - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 8
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 15


----------



## Mika

After MG

Salonen Carter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 13
Carter: Night Fantasies - 5
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 14
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 11
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Salonen: LA Variations - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 8
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Salonen Carter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 13
Carter: Night Fantasies - 6
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 14
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 11
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Salonen: LA Variations - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 8
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 12
Wagner: Faust overture - 15


----------



## Nereffid

after hustlefan:

Vaet / Dunstable

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 13
Carter: Night Fantasies - 6
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 15
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 11
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Salonen: LA Variations - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 8
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 14
Wagner: Faust overture - 15


----------



## Mika

After nereffid

Salonen Vaet

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 13
Carter: Night Fantasies - 6
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 15
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 11
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 12
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Salonen: LA Variations - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 8
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 15
Wagner: Faust overture - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Lyapunov / Scarlatti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 13
Carter: Night Fantasies - 6
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 15
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 11
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Salonen: LA Variations - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 9
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 15
Wagner: Faust overture - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Dunstable / Vaet

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 13
Carter: Night Fantasies - 6
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 17
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 11
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Salonen: LA Variations - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 9
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 16
Wagner: Faust overture - 15


----------



## Blancrocher

After MG

Carter / Babbitt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 14
Carter: Night Fantasies - 8
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 17
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 11
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Salonen: LA Variations - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 9
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 16
Wagner: Faust overture - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Blancrocher

Salonen / Scarlatti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 14
Carter: Night Fantasies - 8
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 17
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 11
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Salonen: LA Variations - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 10
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 16
Wagner: Faust overture - 15


----------



## hustlefan

Deleting a duplicate post


----------



## hustlefan

After myself

Carter / Salonen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 14
Carter: Night Fantasies - 10
*Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 17*
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 11
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
*Salonen: LA Variations - 24*
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 10
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 16
Wagner: Faust overture - 15


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 14
Carter: Night Fantasies - 10
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 17
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 11
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 10
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 16
Wagner: Faust overture - 15


----------



## Mika

after hf

Dunstable Scarlatti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 14
Carter: Night Fantasies - 10
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 19
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 11
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 11
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 16
Wagner: Faust overture - 15


----------



## Nereffid

I've been looking through the list and WTF, there's no WF?

after mika:

WF Bach / Scarlatti

Nominated:
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 14
Carter: Night Fantasies - 10
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 19
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 11
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 16
Wagner: Faust overture - 15


----------



## Trout

After Nereffid:

Dunstable / Babbitt

Nominated:
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Night Fantasies - 10
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 21
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 11
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 16
Wagner: Faust overture - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Auerbach / Abrahamsen

Nominated:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 1 - mmsbls
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 2 - mmsbls
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 2 - Nereffid


Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Night Fantasies - 10
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 21
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 11
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 16
Wagner: Faust overture - 15


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Haydn / Babbitt 

Nominated:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 1 - mmsbls
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 2 - mmsbls
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 16
Carter: Night Fantasies - 10
Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 21
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 11
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 12
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 11
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 16
Wagner: Faust overture - 15


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Dunstable / Giordano

Nominated:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 1 - mmsbls
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 2 - mmsbls
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
*Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 16*
Carter: Night Fantasies - 10
*Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus - 23*
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 12
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 12
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 11
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
*Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 16*
Wagner: Faust overture - 15


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus

Nominated:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 1 - mmsbls
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 2 - mmsbls
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 16
Carter: Night Fantasies - 10
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 12
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 12
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 11
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 16
Wagner: Faust overture - 15


----------



## Mika

After hf

Carter Wagner

Nominated:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 1 - mmsbls
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 2 - mmsbls
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 16
Carter: Night Fantasies - 12
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 12
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 12
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 11
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 16
Wagner: Faust overture - 16


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Lajtha / Auerbach

Nominated:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 1 - mmsbls
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 3
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 16
Carter: Night Fantasies - 12
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 12
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 12
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 13
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 16
Wagner: Faust overture - 16


----------



## hustlefan

after Nereffid:

Auerbach / Wagner

Nominated:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 1 - mmsbls
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 16
Carter: Night Fantasies - 12
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 12
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 12
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 13
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 16
Wagner: Faust overture - 17


----------



## Mika

after Hf

Wagner Haydn

Nominated:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 1 - mmsbls
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 16
Carter: Night Fantasies - 12
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 12
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 13
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 13
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 16
Wagner: Faust overture - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Haydn / Bach

Nominated:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 16
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 3
Carter: Night Fantasies - 12
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 12
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 13
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 16
Wagner: Faust overture - 19


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Nominated:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 1 - mmsbls
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 2
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 1

Seconded:
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 16
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 3
Carter: Night Fantasies - 12
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 12
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 13
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 16
Wagner: Faust overture - 19


----------



## Blancrocher

after science

Malcolm Arnold (nominated) / Abrahamsen (seconded)

Nominated:
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 2 - Blancrocher
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 2 - science
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 1 - science

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 2
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 16
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 3
Carter: Night Fantasies - 12
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 12
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 13
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 16
Wagner: Faust overture - 19


----------



## hustlefan

after Blancrocher

Wagner / Spohr

Nominated:
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 2 - Blancrocher
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 2 - science

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 2
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 16
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 3
Carter: Night Fantasies - 12
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 12
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 13
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 2
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 16
Wagner: Faust overture - 21


----------



## Mika

after Hf

Bach Wagner

Nominated:
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 2 - Blancrocher
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 2 - science

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 2
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 16
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 5
Carter: Night Fantasies - 12
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 12
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 13
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 2
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 16
Wagner: Faust overture - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Arnold / Allegri (great noms peeps) 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 2
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 3
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 4
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 16
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 5
Carter: Night Fantasies - 12
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 12
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 13
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 2
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 16
Wagner: Faust overture - 22


----------



## Nereffid

after Magnetic Ghost:

Spohr / Arnold

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 2
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 3
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 5
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 16
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 5
Carter: Night Fantasies - 12
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 12
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 13
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 4
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 16
Wagner: Faust overture - 22


----------



## science

after nerrefid: 

Giordano / Carter 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 2
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 3
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 5
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 16
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 5
Carter: Night Fantasies - 13
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 13
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 4
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 16
Wagner: Faust overture - 22


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Abrahamsen / Wagner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 4
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 3
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 5
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
*Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 16*
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 5
Carter: Night Fantasies - 13
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 13
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 4
*Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 16*
*Wagner: Faust overture - 23*


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 4
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 3
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 5
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 16
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 5
Carter: Night Fantasies - 13
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 13
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 4
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Haydn / Spohr

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 4
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 3
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 5
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 16
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 5
Carter: Night Fantasies - 13
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 17
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 13
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 5
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 16


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Carter Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 4
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 3
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 5
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 16
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 5
Carter: Night Fantasies - 15
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 18
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 13
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 5
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 16


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Haydn / Lajtha

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 4
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 3
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 5
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 16
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 5
Carter: Night Fantasies - 15
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 20
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 5
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 16


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Haydn / Shostakovich

Nominated:
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 4
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 3
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 5
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 16
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 5
Carter: Night Fantasies - 15
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 22
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 5
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 16


----------



## Mika

After hf

Bach Allegri

Nominated:
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 4
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 4
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 5
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 16
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 7
Carter: Night Fantasies - 15
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 22
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 5
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 16


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Shostakovich / Allegri

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 4
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 5
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 5
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 16
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 7
Carter: Night Fantasies - 15
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 22
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 3
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 5
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

Wondered if we'd get to Shosty 12 eventually. Not his best quite enjoyable from time to time.

After Nereffid

Shosty / Vaet

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 4
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 5
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 5
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 16
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 7
Carter: Night Fantasies - 15
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 22
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 5
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 5
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 17


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Dvorak / Haydn

Nominated:
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 4
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 5
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 5
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 16
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 7
Carter: Night Fantasies - 15
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
*Haydn: Symphony #86 in D - 23*
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 5
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 5
*Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 17*


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D

Nominated:
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 4
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 5
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 5
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 16
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 7
Carter: Night Fantasies - 15
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 5
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 5
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 17


----------



## Mika

After hf

Abrahamsen / Aa: Imprint

Nominated
Aa : Imprint - 1 - Mika
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 6
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 5
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 5
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 16
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 7
Carter: Night Fantasies - 15
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 5
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 5
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 17


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Babbitt / Carter 

Nominated
Aa : Imprint - 1 - Mika
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 6
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 5
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 5
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 18
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 7
Carter: Night Fantasies - 16
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 5
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 5
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 17


----------



## Trout

After science:

Babbitt / Dvorak

Nominated
Aa : Imprint - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 6
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 5
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 5
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 20
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 7
Carter: Night Fantasies - 16
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 3
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 5
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 5
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 17


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Vaet / Bach

Nominated
Aa : Imprint - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 6
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 5
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 5
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 20
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 8
Carter: Night Fantasies - 16
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 3
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 5
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 5
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 19


----------



## mmsbls

I changed the Aa to Van der Aa. There's a discussion of the proper name in the new thread. If others think we should change it back to Aa, that's fine with me.

After hustlefan:

Arnold / Aa

Nominated


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 6
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 5
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 7
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 20
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 8
Carter: Night Fantasies - 16
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 3
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 5
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 5
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 19 
Van der Aa: Imprint - - 2


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Van der Scarlatti

*Nominated*

*Seconded:*
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 6
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 5
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 7
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 20
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 8
Carter: Night Fantasies - 16
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 3
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 5
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 5
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 19 
Van der Aa: Imprint - 4


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Dvorak / Scarlatti

Nominated


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 6
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 5
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 7
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 20
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 8
Carter: Night Fantasies - 16
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 5
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 5
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 5
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 19
Van der Aa: Imprint - 4


----------



## hustlefan

after Nereffid:

Babbitt / Allegri

Nominated


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 6
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 6
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 7
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 22
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 8
Carter: Night Fantasies - 16
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 5
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 5
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 5
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 19
Van der Aa: Imprint - 4


----------



## Mika

after Hf

Shosty / Allegri

Nominated


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 6
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 7
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 7
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 22
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 8
Carter: Night Fantasies - 16
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 5
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 14
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 7
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 5
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 19
Van der Aa: Imprint - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Arnold / Lyapunov

Nominated


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 6
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 7
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 9
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 22
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 8
Carter: Night Fantasies - 16
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 5
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 15
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 7
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 5
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 19
Van der Aa: Imprint - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Spohr / Abrahamsen

Nominated


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 7
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 9
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 22
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 8
Carter: Night Fantasies - 16
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 5
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 15
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 7
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 7
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 19
Van der Aa: Imprint - 4


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost:

Babbitt / Van der Aa

Nominated


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 7
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 9
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 24
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 8
Carter: Night Fantasies - 16
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 5
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 15
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 7
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 7
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 19
Van der Aa: Imprint - 5


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Babbitt / Schoenberg

Nominated
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 7
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 9
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
*Babbitt: String Quartet #2 - 26*
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 8
Carter: Night Fantasies - 16
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 5
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 15
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 7
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 7
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 19
Van der Aa: Imprint - 5


----------



## Trout

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2


Nominated
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 7
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 9
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 8
Carter: Night Fantasies - 16
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 5
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 15
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 7
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 7
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 19
Van der Aa: Imprint - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Vaet / Allegri

Nominated
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 8
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 9
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 8
Carter: Night Fantasies - 16
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 5
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 15
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 7
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 7
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 21
Van der Aa: Imprint - 5


----------



## Mika

After MG

Bach Vaet

Nominated
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 8
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 9
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 10
Carter: Night Fantasies - 16
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 5
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 15
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 7
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 7
Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 22
Van der Aa: Imprint - 5


----------



## hustlefan

After MG

Schoenberg Vaet

Nominated

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 8
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 9
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 10
*Carter: Night Fantasies - 16*
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 5
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 15
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 7
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 7
*Vaet: Missa pro defunctis - 23*
Van der Aa: Imprint - 5


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 8
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 9
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 10
Carter: Night Fantasies - 16
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 5
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 15
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 7
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 7
Van der Aa: Imprint - 5


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Dvorak / Schoenberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 8
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 9
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 10
Carter: Night Fantasies - 16
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 15
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 7
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 7
Van der Aa: Imprint - 5


----------



## Mika

After trout:

Schoenberg / Shosty

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 8
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 9
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 10
Carter: Night Fantasies - 16
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 15
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 8
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 7
Van der Aa: Imprint - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Lyapunov / Schoenberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 8
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 9
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 5
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 10
Carter: Night Fantasies - 16
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 8
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 7
Van der Aa: Imprint - 5


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

Auerbach / Giordano

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 8
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 9
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 7
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 10
Carter: Night Fantasies - 16
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 8
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 7
Van der Aa: Imprint - 5


----------



## hustlefan

after Nereffid:

Shostakovich / Arnold

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 8
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 10
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 7
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 10
Carter: Night Fantasies - 16
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 10
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 7
Van der Aa: Imprint - 5


----------



## Mika

after Hf

Bach Carter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 8
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 10
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 7
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 12
Carter: Night Fantasies - 17
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 10
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 7
Van der Aa: Imprint - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Spohr / Aa

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 8
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 10
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 7
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 12
Carter: Night Fantasies - 17
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 10
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 9
Van der Aa: Imprint - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Allegri / Carter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 10
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 10
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 7
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 12
Carter: Night Fantasies - 18
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 10
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 9
Van der Aa: Imprint - 6


----------



## Nereffid

after hustlefan:

Spohr / Allegri

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 11
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 10
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 7
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 12
Carter: Night Fantasies - 18
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 10
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 11
Van der Aa: Imprint - 6


----------



## Mika

after nereffid:

Carter / Bach

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 11
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 10
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 7
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 13
Carter: Night Fantasies - 20
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 7
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 10
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 11
Van der Aa: Imprint - 6


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika:

Carter / Dvorak

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 11
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 10
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 7
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 13
Carter: Night Fantasies - 22
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 8
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 10
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 11
Van der Aa: Imprint - 6


----------



## hustlefan

after myself:

Carter / Mozart

*Nominated:*
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 1 - hustlefan

*Seconded:*
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 11
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 10
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 7
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 13
*Carter: Night Fantasies - 24*
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 8
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
*Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 17*
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 10
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 11
Van der Aa: Imprint - 6


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies

*Nominated:
* Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 1 - hustlefan

*Seconded:*
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 11
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 10
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 7
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 13
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 8
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 10
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 11
Van der Aa: Imprint - 6


----------



## Nereffid

after hustlefan:

Dvorak/ Arnold

Nominated:
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 11
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 11
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 7
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 13
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 10
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 10
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 11
Van der Aa: Imprint - 6


----------



## Trout

After Nereffid:

Schoenberg / Auerbach

Nominated:
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 11
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 11
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 8
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 13
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 10
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 17
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 10
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 11
Van der Aa: Imprint - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Lyapunov / Mozart

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 11
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 11
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 8
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 13
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 10
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 19
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 2
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 10
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 11
Van der Aa: Imprint - 6


----------



## Mika

After MG

Bach Lyapunov

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 11
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 11
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 8
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 15
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 10
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 20
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 2
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 10
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 11
Van der Aa: Imprint - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Lyapunov / Auerbach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 11
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 11
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 9
*Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 15*
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 10
*Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 15*
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
*Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38 - 22*
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 2
*Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15*
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 10
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 11
Van der Aa: Imprint - 6


----------



## mmsbls

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 11
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 11
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 9
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 15
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 10
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 2
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 10
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 11
Van der Aa: Imprint - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Van der Aa / Rorem

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 11
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 11
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 9
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 15
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 10
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 2
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 10
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 11
Van der Aa: Imprint - 8


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Godowsky / Dvorak

Nominated:
Godowsky: Java Suite - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 11
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 11
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 9
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 15
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 11
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 2
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 10
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 11
Van der Aa: Imprint - 8


----------



## Mika

After trout

Van der Aa / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Godowsky: Java Suite - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 11
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 11
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 9
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 15
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 11
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 2
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 10
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 11
Van der Aa: Imprint - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Arnold / Allegri

Nominated:
Godowsky: Java Suite - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 13
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 9
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 15
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 11
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 15
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 2
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 10
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 11
Van der Aa: Imprint - 10


----------



## Nereffid

after MG:

Rorem / Godowsky


Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 13
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 9
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 15
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 11
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 3
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 2
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 10
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 11
Van der Aa: Imprint - 10


----------



## hustlefan

after Nereffid:

Rorem / Auerbach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 13
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 15
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 11
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 3
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 2
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 10
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 11
Van der Aa: Imprint - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Spohr / Schoenberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 13
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 15
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 11
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 3
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 2
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 10
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 13
Van der Aa: Imprint - 10


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Godowsky / Lajtha

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 13
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 15
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 11
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 5
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 2
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 10
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 13
Van der Aa: Imprint - 10


----------



## Mika

After trout

Van der Aa / Schoenberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 13
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 15
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 11
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 5
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 2
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 10
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 13
Van der Aa: Imprint - 12


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Mozart / Shostakovich 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 13
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 15
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 11
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 5
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 4
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 11
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 13
Van der Aa: Imprint - 12


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Rorem / Godowsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 13
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 15
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 11
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 6
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 4
*Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen - 22*
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 11
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 13
 Van der Aa: Imprint - 12


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 7
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 13
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 15
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 11
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 6
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 11
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 13
Van der Aa: Imprint - 12


----------



## Mika

After hf

Schoenberg / Abrahamsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 8
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 13
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 15
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 11
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 6
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 11
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 13
Van der Aa: Imprint - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Abrahamsen / Giordano

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 13
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 15
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 11
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 16
Godowsky: Java Suite - 6
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 11
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 13
Van der Aa: Imprint - 12


----------



## Nereffid

after hustlefan:

Giordano / WF

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 13
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 16
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 11
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 18
Godowsky: Java Suite - 6
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 11
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 13
Van der Aa: Imprint - 12


----------



## Mika

After nereffid

Giordano / Van der Aa

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 13
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 16
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 11
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 20
Godowsky: Java Suite - 6
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 11
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 13
Van der Aa: Imprint - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Spohr / Van der Aa

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 13
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 16
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 11
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 20
Godowsky: Java Suite - 6
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 11
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Arnold / Zelenka

Nominated:
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 16
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 11
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 20
Godowsky: Java Suite - 6
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 11
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 14


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Dvorak / Godowsky

Nominated:
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 16
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 13
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 20
Godowsky: Java Suite - 7
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 11
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 14


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Giordano / Zelenka 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 16
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 13
Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 22
Godowsky: Java Suite - 7
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 11
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 14
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 2


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Mozart / Giordano

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
*Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 16*
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 13
*Giordano: Andrea Chénier - 23*
Godowsky: Java Suite - 7
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 11
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 14
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 2


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 16
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 13
Godowsky: Java Suite - 7
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 11
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 14
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 2


----------



## Mika

After hf

Bach Zelenka

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 18
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 13
Godowsky: Java Suite - 7
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 11
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 14
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Shosty / Mozart


Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 18
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 13
Godowsky: Java Suite - 7
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 13
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 14
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 3


----------



## Nereffid

after MagneticGhost

Dvorak / Zelenka


Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 18
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 7
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 13
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 14
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4


----------



## science

after Nereffid: 

Zelenka / Shostakovich 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 18
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 7
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 14
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 14
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Bach / Lutoslawski

Nominated:
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 1 hustlefan

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 20
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 7
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 14
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 14
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Bach / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 1 hustlefan

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
*Arnold: Symphony #4 - 15*
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
*Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 - 22*
*Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 15*
Godowsky: Java Suite - 7
*Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15*
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
*Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 15*
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 14
*Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15*
Van der Aa: Imprint - 14
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6


----------



## mmsbls

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67

Nominated:
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 1 hustlefan

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 7
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 14
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 14
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6


----------



## Mika

after mmsbls

Schoenberg Van der Aa

Nominated:
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 1 hustlefan

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 7
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 14
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 15
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Schoenberg / Lutoslawski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 7
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 2
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 14
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 15
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Schoenberg / Zelenka

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 7
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 2
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 21
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 14
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 15
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7


----------



## science

after hustle fan: 

Zelenka / Schoenberg 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 7
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 2
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 14
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 15
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9


----------



## science

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 

New board: 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 7
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 2
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 14
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 15
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9


----------



## Mika

After science

Luto Zelenka

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 7
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 14
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 15
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10


----------



## Nereffid

After Mika:

Arnold / Godowsky


Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 17
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 8
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 14
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 15
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After Nereffid:

Arnold / Godowsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 19
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 9
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 14
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 15
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After myself:

Arnold / Godowsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 12
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 21
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 14
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 15
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10


----------



## Mika

After hf

Allegri Scarlatti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 14
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 21
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 14
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 15
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Godowsky / Lutoslawski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 14
Arnold: Symphony #4 - 21
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 12
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 14
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 15
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Zelenka / Arnold

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 14
*Arnold: Symphony #4 - 22*
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 12
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 14
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 15
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 12


----------



## science

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4 - 22

Zelenka / Dvorak 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 14
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 16
Godowsky: Java Suite - 12
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 14
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 15
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14


----------



## Robert Gamble

After science

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4 - 22

Farrenc (Nominated) / Godowsky

Nominated:
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 2

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 14
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 16
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 14
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 15
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14


----------



## Nereffid

after Robert Gamble:

Dvorak / Scarlatti

Nominated:
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 2

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 14
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 18
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 14
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 15
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14


----------



## hustlefan

after Nereffid:

Dvorak / Lutoslawski

Nominated:
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 2

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 14
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 20
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 14
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 15
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Murail / Dvorak

Nominated:
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 2 - RG
Murail: Tellur - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 14
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 21
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 14
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 15
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Farrenc / Murail

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 14
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 21
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 4
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 7
Murail: Tellur - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 14
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 15
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Lutoslawski Scarlatti

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 14
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 21
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 4
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 7
Murail: Tellur - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 14
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 15
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika:

Dvorak Mozart

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 14
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 23
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 4
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 8
Murail: Tellur - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 14
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 15
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Murail / Dvorak

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 14
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
*Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 - 24*
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 4
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 8
Murail: Tellur - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 14
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 15
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14


----------



## Trout

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 14
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 4
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 8
Murail: Tellur - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 14
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 15
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14


----------



## Mika

after trout

Lutoslawski Shosty

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 14
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 4
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 8
Murail: Tellur - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 15
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 15
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika:

Scarlatti Britten

*Nominated*
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 14
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 4
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 8
Murail: Tellur - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 15
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 15
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Scarlatti / Farrenc

Nominated
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 14
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 5
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 8
Murail: Tellur - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 21
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 15
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 15
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls

Britten / Scarlatti

Nominated

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 14
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 3
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 5
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
*Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15*
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 8
Murail: Tellur - 5
*Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 15
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 15*
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14


----------



## Nereffid

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492


Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 14
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 3
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 5
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 8
Murail: Tellur - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 15
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 15
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14


----------



## Mika

after nereffid

Van Der Aa / Zelenka

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 14
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 3
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 5
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 8
Murail: Tellur - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 15
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 17
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15


----------



## science

after Mika:

Allegri / Zelenka

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 16
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 3
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 5
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 8
Murail: Tellur - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 15
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 17
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Murail / Goldmark

*Nominated:
*Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 1 - hustlefan

*Seconded:*
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 16
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 3
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 5
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 8
Murail: Tellur - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 15
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 17
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16


----------



## Mika

after hf

Lutoslawski Van Der Aa

Nominated:
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 1 - hustlefan


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 16
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 3
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 5
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 8
Murail: Tellur - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 15
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 18
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika

Goldmark / Allegri


Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 17
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 3
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 5
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 3
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 8
Murail: Tellur - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 15
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 18
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16


----------



## hustlefan

after Nereffid

Mozart / Farrenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 17
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 3
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 6
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 3
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 10
Murail: Tellur - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 15
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 18
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16


----------



## Robert Gamble

after Nereffid

Zelenka / Godowsky


Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 17
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 3
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 5
Godowsky: Java Suite - 11
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 3
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 8
Murail: Tellur - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 15
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 18
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After Robert Gamble:

Van der Aa / Goldmark

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 10
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 17
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 3
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 5
Godowsky: Java Suite - 11
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 8
Murail: Tellur - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 15
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 20
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Abrahamsen / Van der Aa

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 12
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 17
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 3
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 5
Godowsky: Java Suite - 11
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 12
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 8
Murail: Tellur - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 15
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 21
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18


----------



## Nereffid

hustlefan's vote was missed out.

My vote, after Mika:

Lutoslawski / Godowsky

New board, including hustlefan's vote:


Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 12
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 17
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 3
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 6
Godowsky: Java Suite - 12
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 10
Murail: Tellur - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 15
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 21
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nereffid

Shosty / Kodaly


Nominated:
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 12
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 17
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 10
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 3
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 6
Godowsky: Java Suite - 12
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 10
Murail: Tellur - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 17
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 21
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After MagneticGhost

Van der Aa/Auerbach


Nominated:
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 12
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 17
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 11
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 3
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 6
Godowsky: Java Suite - 12
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 10
Murail: Tellur - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 17
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 23
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18


----------



## Trout

After Kjetil:

Godowsky / Farrenc

Nominated:
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 12
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 17
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 11
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 3
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 7
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 10
Murail: Tellur - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 17
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Van der Aa: Imprint - 23
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Van der Aa / Britten

Nominated:
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 12
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 17
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 11
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 4
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 7
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 10
Murail: Tellur - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 17
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
*Van der Aa: Imprint - 25*
*Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18*


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint

Nominated:
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 12
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 17
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 11
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 4
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 7
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 10
Murail: Tellur - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 17
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After hustlefan

Zelenka / Britten

Nominated:
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 12
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 17
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 11
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 5
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 7
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 10
Murail: Tellur - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 17
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20


----------



## Mika

After MG

Zelenka / Lutoslawski

*Nominated:*
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 12
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 17
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 11
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 5
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 7
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 10
Murail: Tellur - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 17
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22


----------



## Nereffid

after MG:

Zelenka / Auerbach


Nominated:
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 12
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 17
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 12
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 5
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 7
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 10
Murail: Tellur - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 17
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22


----------



## Robert Gamble

after Nereffid:

Farrenc / Zelenka


Nominated:
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 12
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 17
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 12
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 5
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 9
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 10
Murail: Tellur - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 17
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 23


----------



## hustlefan

after Robert Gamble:

Murail / Zelenka

Nominated:
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 12
*Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 17*
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 12
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 5
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 9
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 10
Murail: Tellur - 9
*Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 17*
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15
*Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24*


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah

Nominated:
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 12
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 17
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 12
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 5
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 9
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 10
Murail: Tellur - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 17
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

Default
after hustlefan 

Allegri / Shosty 

Nominated:
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 12
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 19
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 12
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 5
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 9
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 10
Murail: Tellur - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 18
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15


----------



## Nereffid

after MagneticGhost:

Allegri / Kodály


Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 12
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 21
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 12
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 5
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 9
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 4
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 2
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 10
Murail: Tellur - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 18
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

after Nereffid:

Allegri /Abrahamsen


Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 13
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 23
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 12
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 5
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 9
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 4
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 2
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 10
Murail: Tellur - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 18
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15


----------



## Trout

After Kjetil:

Murail / Auerbach

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 13
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 23
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 13
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 5
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 9
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 4
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 2
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 10
Murail: Tellur - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 18
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15


----------



## Mika

Adding my skipped Lutoslawski vote

After Trout

Lutoslawski Britten

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 13
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 23
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 13
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 6
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 9
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 4
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 2
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 17
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 10
Murail: Tellur - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 18
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Allegri Farrenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 13
*Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole - 25*
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 13
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 6
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 10
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 4
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 2
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 17
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 10
Murail: Tellur - 11
*Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 18*
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 13
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 13
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 6
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 10
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 4
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 2
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 17
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 10
Murail: Tellur - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 18
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After hustlefan 

Shosty / Kodaly 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 13
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 13
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 6
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 10
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 4
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 3
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 17
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 10
Murail: Tellur - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 20
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15


----------



## Mika

Default
After MG

Shosty / Abrahamsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 14
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 13
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 6
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 10
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 4
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 3
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 17
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 10
Murail: Tellur - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 22
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika

Farrenc / Abrahamsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 13
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 6
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 12
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 4
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 3
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 17
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 10
Murail: Tellur - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 22
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls

Shostakovich / Handel

Nominated:
Handel: Theodora - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 13
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 6
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 12
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 4
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 3
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
*Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 17*
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 10
Murail: Tellur - 11
*Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 - 24*
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112

Nominated:
Handel: Theodora - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 13
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 6
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 12
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 4
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 3
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 17
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 10
Murail: Tellur - 11
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 15


----------



## Nereffid

after hustlefan:

Lutoslawski / Spohr

Nominated:
Handel: Theodora - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 13
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 6
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 12
Godowsky: Java Suite - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 4
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 3
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 19
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 10
Murail: Tellur - 11
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 16


----------



## Trout

After Nereffid:

Lutoslawski / Godowsky

Nominated:
Handel: Theodora - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 13
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 6
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 12
Godowsky: Java Suite - 15
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 4
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 3
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 21
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 10
Murail: Tellur - 11
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 16


----------



## Mika

After trout

Britten Lutoslawski

Nominated:
Handel: Theodora - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 13
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 8
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 12
Godowsky: Java Suite - 15
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 4
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 3
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 22
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 10
Murail: Tellur - 11
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 16


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After Mika

Lutoslawski/Auerbach

Nominated:
Handel: Theodora - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 14
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 8
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 12
Godowsky: Java Suite - 15
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 4
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 3
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil - 24
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 10
Murail: Tellur - 11
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 16


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil

After Kjetil Heggelund

Spohr / Bartok

Nominated:
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 1 - hustlefan
Handel: Theodora - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 14
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 8
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 12
Godowsky: Java Suite - 15
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 4
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 3
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 10
Murail: Tellur - 11
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 18


----------



## Mika

After hf

Britten Kodaly

Nominated:
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 1 - hustlefan
Handel: Theodora - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 14
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 10
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 12
Godowsky: Java Suite - 15
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 4
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 10
Murail: Tellur - 11
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 18


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Spohr Goldmark

Nominated:
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 1 - hustlefan
Handel: Theodora - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 14
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 10
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 12
Godowsky: Java Suite - 15
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 5
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 10
Murail: Tellur - 11
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 20


----------



## calvinpv

After hustlefan

Bartok / Mozart

Nominated:
Handel: Theodora - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 14
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 3
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 10
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 12
Godowsky: Java Suite - 15
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 5
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 11
Murail: Tellur - 11
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 20


----------



## Robert Gamble

After calvinpv

Farrenc / Godowsky

Nominated:
Handel: Theodora - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 14
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 3
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 10
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 14
Godowsky: Java Suite - 16
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 5
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 11
Murail: Tellur - 11
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 20


----------



## Nereffid

after Robert Gamble:

Handel / Goldmark


Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 14
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 3
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 10
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 14
Godowsky: Java Suite - 16
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 6
Handel: Theodora - 3
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 11
Murail: Tellur - 11
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 20


----------



## Mika

After nereffid

Bartok / Norman : Play


Nominated:
Norman : Play - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 14
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 5
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 10
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 14
Godowsky: Java Suite - 16
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 6
Handel: Theodora - 3
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 11
Murail: Tellur - 11
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 20


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Murail / Farrenc

Nominated:
Norman : Play - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 14
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 5
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 10
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 16
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 6
Handel: Theodora - 3
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 11
Murail: Tellur - 13
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Britten / Pipelare

Nominated:
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 1 - MagneticGhost
Norman : Play - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 14
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 5
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 12
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 16
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 6
Handel: Theodora - 3
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 11
Murail: Tellur - 13
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Spohr / Goldmark

Nominated:
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 1 - MagneticGhost
Norman : Play - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 14
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 5
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 12
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 16
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 7
Handel: Theodora - 3
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 11
Murail: Tellur - 13
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 22


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Pipelare / Spohr 

Nominated:
Norman : Play - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 14
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 5
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 12
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 16
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 7
Handel: Theodora - 3
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 11
Murail: Tellur - 13
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 3
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 - 23


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31

after science:

Godowsky / Norman

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 15
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 14
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 5
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 12
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 18
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 7
Handel: Theodora - 3
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 11
Murail: Tellur - 13
Norman: Play - 2
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 3


----------



## Mika

after hf:

Norman Abrahamsen

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 16
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 14
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 5
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 12
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 18
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 7
Handel: Theodora - 3
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 11
Murail: Tellur - 13
Norman: Play - 4
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 3


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

after Mika

Murail/Auerbach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 16
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 15
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 5
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 12
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 18
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 7
Handel: Theodora - 3
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 11
Murail: Tellur - 15
Norman: Play - 4
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 3


----------



## science

after KH: 

Handel / Mozart 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 16
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 15
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 5
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 12
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 18
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 7
Handel: Theodora - 5
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 12
Murail: Tellur - 15
Norman: Play - 4
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 3


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Godowsky / Pipelare

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 16
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 15
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 5
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 12
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 20
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 7
Handel: Theodora - 5
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 12
Murail: Tellur - 15
Norman: Play - 4
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 4


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Godowsky / Lajtha

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 16
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 15
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 5
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 12
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 22
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 7
Handel: Theodora - 5
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 12
Murail: Tellur - 15
Norman: Play - 4
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 4


----------



## Mika

After trout:

Bartok Murail

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 16
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 15
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 7
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 12
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 22
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 7
Handel: Theodora - 5
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 12
Murail: Tellur - 16
Norman: Play - 4
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 4


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Norman / Pipelare


Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 16
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 15
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 7
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 12
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 22
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 7
Handel: Theodora - 5
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 4
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 12
Murail: Tellur - 16
Norman: Play - 6
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nereffid

Kodaly / Britten

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 16
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 15
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 7
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 13
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 15
Godowsky: Java Suite - 22
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 7
Handel: Theodora - 5
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 6
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 12
Murail: Tellur - 16
Norman: Play - 6
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 5


----------



## Robert Gamble

After MagneticGhost

Farrenc / Godowsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 16
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 15
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 7
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 13
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 17
Godowsky: Java Suite - 23
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 7
Handel: Theodora - 5
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 6
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 12
Murail: Tellur - 16
Norman: Play - 6
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 5


----------



## hustlefan

After Robert Gamble

Handel / Godowsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 16
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 15
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 7
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 13
*Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 17*
*Godowsky: Java Suite - 24*
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 7
Handel: Theodora - 7
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 6
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 12
Murail: Tellur - 16
Norman: Play - 6
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 5


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 16
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 15
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 7
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 13
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 17
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 7
Handel: Theodora - 7
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 6
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 12
Murail: Tellur - 16
Norman: Play - 6
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 5


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Romitelli / Farrenc

Nominated:
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 16
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 15
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 7
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 13
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 18
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 7
Handel: Theodora - 7
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 6
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 12
Murail: Tellur - 16
Norman: Play - 6
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Farrenc / Goldmark

Nominated:
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 16
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 15
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 7
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 13
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 20
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 8
Handel: Theodora - 7
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 6
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 12
Murail: Tellur - 16
Norman: Play - 6
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Mozart / Ireland 

Nominated:
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 16
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 15
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 7
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 13
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 20
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 8
Handel: Theodora - 7
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 6
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 14
Murail: Tellur - 16
Norman: Play - 6
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 5


----------



## Nereffid

after MG

Handel / Goldmark


Nominated:
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 16
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 15
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 7
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 13
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 20
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 9
Handel: Theodora - 9
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 6
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 14
Murail: Tellur - 16
Norman: Play - 6
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 5


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid

Farrenc Bartok


Nominated:
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 16
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 15
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 8
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 13
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 22
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 9
Handel: Theodora - 9
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 6
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 14
Murail: Tellur - 16
Norman: Play - 6
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 5


----------



## Robert Gamble

after Mika

Taneyev Mozart


Nominated:
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 2 - Trout
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 2 - Robert Gamble

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 16
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 15
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 8
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 13
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 22
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 9
Handel: Theodora - 9
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 6
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 15
Murail: Tellur - 16
Norman: Play - 6
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 5


----------



## hustlefan

after Robert Gamble

Bartok Farrenc

Nominated:
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 2 - Trout
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 2 - Robert Gamble

Seconded:
*Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 16*
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 15
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 10
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 13
*Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32 - 23*
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 9
Handel: Theodora - 9
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 6
*Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16*
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 15
*Murail: Tellur - 16*
Norman: Play - 6
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 5


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32

Nominated:
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 2 - Trout
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 2 - Robert Gamble

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 16
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 15
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 10
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 13
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 9
Handel: Theodora - 9
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 6
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 15
Murail: Tellur - 16
Norman: Play - 6
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 5


----------



## Mika

After hf

Murail Norman

Nominated:
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 2 - Trout
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 2 - Robert Gamble

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 16
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 15
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 10
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 13
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 9
Handel: Theodora - 9
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 6
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 15
Murail: Tellur - 18
Norman: Play - 7
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 5


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Murail / Auerbach

Nominated:
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 2 - Trout
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 2 - Robert Gamble

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 16
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 16
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 10
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 13
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 9
Handel: Theodora - 9
Kodaly: Missa Brevis - 6
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 15
Murail: Tellur - 20
Norman: Play - 7
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 5


----------



## Nereffid

after Trout:

Kodály / Britten

Nominated:
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 2 - Trout
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 2 - Robert Gamble

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 16
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 16
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 10
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 9
Handel: Theodora - 9
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 8
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 15
Murail: Tellur - 20
Norman: Play - 7
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nereffid

Pipelare / Holst

Nominated:
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 2 - Trout
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 2 - Robert Gamble

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 16
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 16
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 10
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 9
Handel: Theodora - 9
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 8
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 15
Murail: Tellur - 20
Norman: Play - 7
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 7


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After MagneticGhost

Ireland/Murail

Nominated:
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 1 - MagneticGhost
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 2 - Trout
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 2 - Robert Gamble

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 16
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 16
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 10
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 9
Handel: Theodora - 9
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 3
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 8
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 15
Murail: Tellur - 21
Norman: Play - 7
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 7


----------



## hustlefan

After Kjetil Heggelund

Murail/Goldmark

Nominated:
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 1 - MagneticGhost
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 2 - Trout
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 2 - Robert Gamble

Seconded:
*Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 16*
*Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 16*
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 10
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 10
Handel: Theodora - 9
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 3
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 8
*Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16*
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 15
*Murail: Tellur - 23*
Norman: Play - 7
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 7


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur

Nominated:
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 1 - MagneticGhost
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 2 - Trout
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 2 - Robert Gamble

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 16
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 16
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 10
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 10
Handel: Theodora - 9
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 3
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 8
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 15
Norman: Play - 7
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 7


----------



## Robert Gamble

After hustlefan

Bartok / Handel

Nominated:
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 1 - MagneticGhost
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 2 - Trout
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 2 - Robert Gamble

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 16
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 16
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 12
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 10
Handel: Theodora - 10
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 3
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 8
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 15
Norman: Play - 7
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 7


----------



## Mika

Default
After Rob

Kodaly Abrahamsen

Nominated:
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 1 - MagneticGhost
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 2 - Trout
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 2 - Robert Gamble

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 17
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 16
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 12
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 10
Handel: Theodora - 10
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 3
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 15
Norman: Play - 7
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Abrahamsen / Ireland

Nominated:
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 1 - MagneticGhost
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 2 - Trout
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 2 - Robert Gamble

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 19
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 16
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 12
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 10
Handel: Theodora - 10
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 4
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 15
Norman: Play - 7
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Ireland / Britten

Nominated:
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 1 - MagneticGhost
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 2 - Trout
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 2 - Robert Gamble

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 19
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 16
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 12
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 15
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 10
Handel: Theodora - 10
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 6
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 15
Norman: Play - 7
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 7[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nereffid

after MG

Mozart / Handel

Nominated:
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 1 - MagneticGhost
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 2 - Trout
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 2 - Robert Gamble

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 19
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 16
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 12
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 15
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 10
Handel: Theodora - 11
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 6
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 17
Norman: Play - 7
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 7


----------



## hustlefan

after Nereffid

Abrahamsen / Norman

Nominated:
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 1 - MagneticGhost
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 2 - Trout
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 2 - Robert Gamble

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 21
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 16
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 12
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 15
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 10
Handel: Theodora - 11
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 6
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 17
Norman: Play - 8
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

Always strikes me as strange that people use their 2 points more often than not to make a nomination. It's a waste if no-one seconds it. It's a perfect opportunity to give your 2 points to a friend


----------



## MagneticGhost

After hustlefan


Romitelli / Teneyev

Really enjoyed both of these works. Thanks guys :tiphat 

Nominated:
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 21
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 16
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 12
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 15
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 10
Handel: Theodora - 11
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 6
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 17
Norman: Play - 8
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 4
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 3


----------



## Mika

After MG

Abrahamsen / Taneyev

*Nominated:*
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 23
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 16
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 12
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 15
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 10
Handel: Theodora - 11
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 6
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 17
Norman: Play - 8
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 4
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 4


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Norman / Ireland

Nominated:
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 23
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 16
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 12
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 15
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 10
Handel: Theodora - 11
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 7
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 17
Norman: Play - 10
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 4
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 4


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Ireland / Abrahamsen

Nominated:
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
*Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra - 24*
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 16
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 12
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 15
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 10
Handel: Theodora - 11
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 9
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
*Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 17*
Norman: Play - 10
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 4
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 4


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra

Nominated:
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 16
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 12
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 15
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 10
Handel: Theodora - 11
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 9
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 17
Norman: Play - 10
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 4
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 4


----------



## Mika

After hf

Auerbach Taneyev

Nominated:
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 18
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 12
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 15
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 10
Handel: Theodora - 11
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 9
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 17
Norman: Play - 10
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 4
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 5


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika

Ireland / Britten (excuse the pun)


Nominated:
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 18
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 12
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 16
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 10
Handel: Theodora - 11
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 11
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 17
Norman: Play - 10
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 4
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 5


----------



## Robert Gamble

after Nereffid

Bartok / Ireland


Nominated:
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 18
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 14
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 16
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 10
Handel: Theodora - 11
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 12
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 17
Norman: Play - 10
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 4
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 5


----------



## hustlefan

after Robert Gamble

Romitelli / Taneyev

Nominated:
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 18
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 14
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 16
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 10
Handel: Theodora - 11
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 12
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 17
Norman: Play - 10
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 6
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Auerbach / Goldmark

Nominated:
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 20
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 14
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 16
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 11
Handel: Theodora - 11
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 12
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 17
Norman: Play - 10
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 6
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 6


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Auerbach / Norman

Nominated:
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 22
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 14
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 16
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 11
Handel: Theodora - 11
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 12
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 17
Norman: Play - 11
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 6
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 6


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After Mika

Auerbach / Ireland

Nominated:
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater - 24
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 14
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 16
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 11
Handel: Theodora - 11
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 13
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 17
Norman: Play - 11
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 6
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 6


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater

After Kjetil Heggelund

Mozart / Holst

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 14
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 16
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 11
Handel: Theodora - 11
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 2
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 13
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 19
Norman: Play - 11
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 6
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 6


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Mozart / Pipelare 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 14
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 16
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 11
Handel: Theodora - 11
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 2
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 13
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 21
Norman: Play - 11
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 8
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 6
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 6


----------



## Trout

After science:

Romitelli / Norman

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 14
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 16
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 11
Handel: Theodora - 11
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 2
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 13
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 21
Norman: Play - 12
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 8
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 8
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Mozart / Holst

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 14
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 16
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 11
Handel: Theodora - 11
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 3
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 13
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
*Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 23*
Norman: Play - 12
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 8
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 8
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 6


----------



## Mika

After MG

Norman Holst

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 14
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 16
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 11
Handel: Theodora - 11
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 4
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 13
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 23
Norman: Play - 14
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 8
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 8
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 6


----------



## Trout

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 14
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 16
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 11
Handel: Theodora - 11
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 4
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 13
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Norman: Play - 14
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 8
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 8
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika and Trout

Ligeti Pipelare

Nominated:
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 14
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 16
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 11
Handel: Theodora - 11
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 4
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 13
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 - 23
Norman: Play - 14
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 9
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 8
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 6


----------



## Robert Gamble

After hustlefan

Ligeti Taneyev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 14
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 16
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 11
Handel: Theodora - 11
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 4
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 13
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 10
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 4
Norman: Play - 14
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 9
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 8
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 7


----------



## Nereffid

after Robert Gamble:

Pipelare / Kodály

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 14
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 16
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 11
Handel: Theodora - 11
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 4
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 13
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 4
Norman: Play - 14
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 11
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 8
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 7


----------



## Mika

after nereffid:

Ligeti Britten

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 14
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 17
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 11
Handel: Theodora - 11
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 4
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 13
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 6
Norman: Play - 14
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 11
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 8
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 7


----------



## science

after Mika:

Bartok / Handel

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 16
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 17
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 11
Handel: Theodora - 12
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 4
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 13
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 6
Norman: Play - 14
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 11
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 8
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Ireland / Goldmark

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 16
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 17
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 12
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 4
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 15
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 6
Norman: Play - 14
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 11
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 8
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 7


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Britten / Taneyev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 16
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 19
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 12
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 4
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 15
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 6
Norman: Play - 14
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 11
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 8
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 8


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Ireland / Carter

Nominated:
Carter: Cello Concerto - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 16
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 19
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 12
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 4
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 17
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 6
Norman: Play - 14
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 11
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 8
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Romitelli / Rachmaninov

Nominated:
Carter: Cello Concerto - 1 - Trout
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 16
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 19
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 12
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 4
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 17
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 6
Norman: Play - 14
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 8
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 8


----------



## Mika

After MG

Britten Ligeti

Nominated:
Carter: Cello Concerto - 1 - Trout
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 16
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 21
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 12
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 4
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 17
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 7
Norman: Play - 14
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 8
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 8


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Handel / Britten


Nominated:
Carter: Cello Concerto - 1 - Trout
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 16
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 22
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 4
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 17
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 7
Norman: Play - 14
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 8
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 8


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

after Nereffid:

Britten/Taneyev


Nominated:
Carter: Cello Concerto - 1 - Trout
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 16
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 24
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 4
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 17
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 7
Norman: Play - 14
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 8
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 9


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream

after Kjetil Heggelund:

Rachmaninov / Beethoven

Nominated:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 1 - hustlefan
Carter: Cello Concerto - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 16
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 4
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 17
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 7
Norman: Play - 14
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 3
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 8
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Carter / Romitelli

Nominated:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 1 - hustlefan


Seconded:
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 16
Carter: Cello Concerto - 3
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 4
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 17
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 7
Norman: Play - 14
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 3
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 9
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 9


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Ireland / Romitelli

Nominated:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 1 - hustlefan


Seconded:
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 16
Carter: Cello Concerto - 3
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 4
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 19
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 7
Norman: Play - 14
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 3
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 10
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Ireland / Suk (nomination) + inc my vote for Romitelli that I missed earlier

Nominated:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 1 - hustlefan
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 16
Carter: Cello Concerto - 3
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 4
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 21
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 7
Norman: Play - 14
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 3
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 12
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 9


----------



## Mika

After MG

Thorvaldsdottir : Aeriality / Carter

*Nominated:*
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 1 - hustlefan
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Thorvaldsdottir : Aeriality - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 16
Carter: Cello Concerto - 4
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 4
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 21
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 7
Norman: Play - 14
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 3
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 12
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 9


----------



## Robert Gamble

After Mika

Rachmaninov / Taneyev

Nominated:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 1 - hustlefan
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Thorvaldsdottir : Aeriality - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 16
Carter: Cello Concerto - 4
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 4
Ireland: Piano Concerto - 21
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 7
Norman: Play - 14
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 5
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 12
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After Robert Gamble

Ireland / Ligeti

Nominated:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 1 - hustlefan
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Thorvaldsdottir : Aeriality - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
*Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 16*
Carter: Cello Concerto - 4
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 4
*Ireland: Piano Concerto - 23*
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 11
*Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16*
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 8
Norman: Play - 14
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 5
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 12
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 10


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto

Nominated:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 1 - hustlefan
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Thorvaldsdottir : Aeriality - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 16
Carter: Cello Concerto - 4
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 4
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 8
Norman: Play - 14
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 5
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 12
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 10


----------



## Mika

After hf

Taneyev Rach

Nominated:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 1 - hustlefan
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Thorvaldsdottir : Aeriality - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 16
Carter: Cello Concerto - 4
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 4
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 8
Norman: Play - 14
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 6
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 12
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 12


----------



## Nereffid

Sorry, my inner pedant has to say there's no composer with the surname Thorvaldsdottir. She's Icelandic and doesn't have a surname in that sense -her name is _literally_ "Anna, daughter of Thorvald". So she should be listed under A for Anna, just like Hildegard is listed under H.

After Mika:

Anna T / Norman

Nominated:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 1 - hustlefan
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 4
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 16
Carter: Cello Concerto - 4
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 4
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 8
Norman: Play - 15
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 6
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 12
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 12


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After Nereffid, whom is right about "Anna, daughter of Thorvald", but it is in fact her last name. I checked the icelandic phonebook 
here she is...TONEPOET http://https://ja.is/e/JO4qb/

Anna T / Carter

Nominated:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 1 - hustlefan
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 6
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 16
Carter: Cello Concerto - 5
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 4
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 16
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 8
Norman: Play - 15
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 6
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 12
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After Kjetil Heggelund:

Holst / Lajtha

Nominated:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 1 - hustlefan
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 6
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 16
Carter: Cello Concerto - 5
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 6
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 17
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 8
Norman: Play - 15
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 6
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 12
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Goldmark / Carter

Nominated:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 1 - hustlefan
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 6
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 16
Carter: Cello Concerto - 6
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 6
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 17
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 8
Norman: Play - 15
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 6
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 12
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 12


----------



## Robert Gamble

After Hustlefan:

Carter / Beethoven

Nominated:
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 6
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 16
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 2
Carter: Cello Concerto - 7
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 6
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 17
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 8
Norman: Play - 15
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 6
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 12
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 12


----------



## Mika

After Rob

Lajtha Carter

Nominated:
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 6
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 16
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 2
Carter: Cello Concerto - 8
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 6
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 19
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 8
Norman: Play - 15
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 6
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 12
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 12


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Suk / Lajtha

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 6
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 16
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 2
Carter: Cello Concerto - 8
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 6
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 11
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 20
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 8
Norman: Play - 15
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 6
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 12
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 3
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Kodaly / Bartok 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 6
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 17
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 2
Carter: Cello Concerto - 8
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 6
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 20
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 8
Norman: Play - 15
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 6
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 12
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 3
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 12


----------



## science

after MG:

Rachman (seriously?) / Taneyev 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 6
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 17
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 2
Carter: Cello Concerto - 8
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 6
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 20
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 8
Norman: Play - 15
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 8
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 12
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 3
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 13


----------



## Blancrocher

After science

Rach / Carter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 6
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 17
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 2
Carter: Cello Concerto - 9
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 6
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 20
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 8
Norman: Play - 15
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 10
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 12
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 3
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Blancrocher

Lajtha / Carter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 6
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 17
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 2
Carter: Cello Concerto - 10
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 6
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 22
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 8
Norman: Play - 15
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 10
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 12
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 3
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After hustlefan

Holst / Ligeti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 6
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 17
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 2
Carter: Cello Concerto - 10
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 8
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 22
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 9
Norman: Play - 15
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 10
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 12
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 3
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 13


----------



## Mika

After MG

Holst / Lajtha

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 6
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 17
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 2
Carter: Cello Concerto - 10
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 10
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 23
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 9
Norman: Play - 15
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 10
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 12
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 3
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Beethoven / Lajtha

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 6
*Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 17*
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 4
Carter: Cello Concerto - 10
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 10
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
*Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58 - 24*
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 9
Norman: Play - 15
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 10
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 12
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 3
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 13


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58

*Nominated:

**Seconded:*
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 6
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 17
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 4
Carter: Cello Concerto - 10
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 10
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 9
Norman: Play - 15
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 10
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 12
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 3
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 13


----------



## Robert Gamble

After hustlefan

Carter / Rachmaninov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 6
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 17
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 4
Carter: Cello Concerto - 12
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 10
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 9
Norman: Play - 15
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 11
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 12
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 3
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 13


----------



## Trout

After Robert Gamble:

Romitelli / Suk

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 6
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 17
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 4
Carter: Cello Concerto - 12
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 10
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 9
Norman: Play - 15
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 11
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 4
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 13


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After Trout:

Thorvaldsdottir/Carter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 8
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 17
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 4
Carter: Cello Concerto - 13
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 10
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 9
Norman: Play - 15
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 11
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 4
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 13


----------



## science

after KH: 

Rachmaninov / Bartok 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 8
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 18
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 4
Carter: Cello Concerto - 13
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 10
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 9
Norman: Play - 15
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 13
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 4
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Suk / Bartok

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 8
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 19
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 4
Carter: Cello Concerto - 13
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 10
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 9
Norman: Play - 15
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 13
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 6
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 13


----------



## Mika

After MG

Lindberg : Era / Bartok

*Nominated:*
Lindberg : Era - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 8
Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 20
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 4
Carter: Cello Concerto - 13
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 10
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 9
Norman: Play - 15
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 13
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 6
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 13


----------



## Robert Gamble

After Mika

Bartok / Taneyev

Nominated:
Lindberg : Era - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 8
*Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71 - 22*
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 4
Carter: Cello Concerto - 13
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 10
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 9
*Norman: Play - 15*
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 13
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 6
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 14


----------



## Robert Gamble

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71

*Nominated:*
Lindberg : Era - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 8
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 4
Carter: Cello Concerto - 13
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 14
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 10
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 9
Norman: Play - 15
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 13
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 6
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After Robert Gamble:

Offenbach / Handel
*
Nominated:
* Lindberg : Era - 2 - Mika
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 2 - hustlefan

*Seconded:*
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 8
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 4
Carter: Cello Concerto - 13
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 10
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 9
Norman: Play - 15
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 13
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 6
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 14


----------



## Mika

After hf

Anna T / Norman

Nominated:
Lindberg : Era - 2 - Mika
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 10
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 4
Carter: Cello Concerto - 13
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 10
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 9
Norman: Play - 16
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 13
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 6
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 14


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Norman / Carter

Nominated:
Lindberg : Era - 2 - Mika
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 10
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 4
Carter: Cello Concerto - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 10
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 9
Norman: Play - 18
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 13
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 13
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 6
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Beethoven / Pipelare

Nominated:
Lindberg : Era - 2 - Mika
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 10
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 6
Carter: Cello Concerto - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 10
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 9
Norman: Play - 18
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 14
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 13
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 6
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 14


----------



## science

after MG:

Rachman / Ligeti 

Nominated:
Lindberg : Era - 2 - Mika
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 10
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 6
Carter: Cello Concerto - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 12
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 10
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 10
Norman: Play - 18
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 14
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 15
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 6
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Goldmark / Lindberg

Nominated:
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 10
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 6
Carter: Cello Concerto - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 10
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 10
Lindberg : Era - 3
Norman: Play - 18
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 14
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 15
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 6
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Norman / Beethoven

Nominated:
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 10
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 7
Carter: Cello Concerto - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 10
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 10
Lindberg : Era - 3
Norman: Play - 20
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 14
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 15
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 6
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 14


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After hustlefan:

Norman / Lindberg

Nominated:
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 10
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 7
Carter: Cello Concerto - 14
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 10
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 10
Lindberg : Era - 4
Norman: Play - 22
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 14
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 15
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 6
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 14


----------



## Mika

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play


----------



## Mika

After Kjetil:

Carter / Lindberg

Nominated:
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 10
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 7
Carter: Cello Concerto - 16
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 10
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 10
Lindberg : Era - 5
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 14
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 15
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 6
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Rach / Taneyev

Nominated:
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 10
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 7
Carter: Cello Concerto - 16
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 10
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 10
Lindberg : Era - 5
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 14
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 17
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 6
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 15


----------



## Robert Gamble

After MagneticGhost

Taneyev / Rachmaninov
Nominated:
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 10
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 7
Carter: Cello Concerto - 16
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 10
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 10
Lindberg : Era - 5
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 14
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 18
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 6
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 17


----------



## Trout

After Robert:

Suk / Carter

Nominated:
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 10
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 7
Carter: Cello Concerto - 17
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 10
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 10
Lindberg : Era - 5
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 14
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 18
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 8
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 17


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Rachmaninov / Lindberg

Nominated:
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 10
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 7
Carter: Cello Concerto - 17
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 10
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 10
Lindberg : Era - 6
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 14
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 20
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 8
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 17


----------



## Mika

After Hf

Rachmaninov / Ligeti

Nominated:
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 10
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 7
Carter: Cello Concerto - 17
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 10
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 11
Lindberg : Era - 6
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 14
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 22
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 8
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Holst / Offenbach

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 10
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 7
Carter: Cello Concerto - 17
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 12
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 11
Lindberg : Era - 6
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 3
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 14
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 22
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 8
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 17


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After MagneticGhost

Rachmaninov/Lindberg

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 10
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 7
Carter: Cello Concerto - 17
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 12
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 11
Lindberg : Era - 7
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 3
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 14
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 24
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 8
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 17


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36

After Kjetil Heggelund

Beethoven/Offenbach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 10
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 9
Carter: Cello Concerto - 17
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 12
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 11
Lindberg : Era - 7
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 4
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 14
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36 - 24
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 8
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Carter / Lindberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 10
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 9
Carter: Cello Concerto - 19
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 12
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 11
Lindberg : Era - 8
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 4
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 14
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 8
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 17


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Carter / Anna T

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 11
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 9
Carter: Cello Concerto - 21
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 12
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 11
Lindberg : Era - 8
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 4
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 14
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 8
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 17


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Carter / Suk

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 11
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 9
Carter: Cello Concerto - 23
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 12
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 11
Lindberg: Era - 8
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 4
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 14
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 9
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 17


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Lindberg / Carter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 11
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 9
*Carter: Cello Concerto - 24*
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 12
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 11
Lindberg: Era - 10
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 4
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 14
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 9
*Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 17*


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 11
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 9
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 12
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 11
Lindberg: Era - 10
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 4
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 14
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 9
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 17


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

O'Regan / Suk

Nominated:
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 11
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 9
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 12
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 11
Lindberg: Era - 10
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 4
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 14
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 10
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 17


----------



## Mika

After trout:

Holst Taneyev

*Nominated:*
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 11
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 9
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 11
Lindberg: Era - 10
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 4
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 14
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 10
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Pipelare / Taneyev

*Nominated:*
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 11
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 9
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 11
Lindberg: Era - 10
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 4
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 16
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 10
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 19


----------



## Robert Gamble

After MagneticGhost

Anna Thorvaldsdottir / Suk

Nominated:
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 13
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 9
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 11
Lindberg: Era - 10
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 4
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 16
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 11
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 19


----------



## hustlefan

After Robert Gamble

Taneyev / Beethoven

Nominated:
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 13
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 10
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 11
Lindberg: Era - 10
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 4
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 16
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 11
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Lindberg / O'Regan

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 13
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 10
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 11
Lindberg: Era - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 4
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 3
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 16
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 11
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 21


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After mmsbis:

Taneyev / Thorvaldsdottir

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 14
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 10
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 11
Lindberg: Era - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 4
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 3
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 16
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 11
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 23


----------



## Mika

After Kjetil

Ligeti Lindberg

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 14
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 10
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 13
Lindberg: Era - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 4
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 3
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 16
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 11
Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Pipelare / Beethoven
- Taneyev waiting for enshrinement - not possible using my iPhone

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 14
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 11
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 13
Lindberg: Era - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 4
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 3
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 18
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening Op.34 - 11
*Taneyev: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat Minor - 23*


----------



## science

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor

Pipelare / Suk

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 14
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 11
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 13
Lindberg: Era - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 4
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 3
Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 20
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After science

Pipelare / Offenbach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 14
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 11
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
*Handel: Theodora - 15*
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 13
Lindberg: Era - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 5
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 3
*Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé - 22*
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 12


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
 2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 14
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 11
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 13
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 13
Lindberg: Era - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 5
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 3
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 12


----------



## Mika

After hf

Kodaly Anna T

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 15
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 11
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 15
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 13
Lindberg: Era - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 5
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 3
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 12


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

O'Regan / Suk

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 15
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 11
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 15
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 13
Lindberg: Era - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 5
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 5
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 13


----------



## Robert Gamble

After Trout:

Thorvaldsdotter / Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 17
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 15
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 13
Lindberg: Era - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 5
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 5
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Robert Gamble:

Thorvaldsdotter / O'Regan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 19
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 14
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 15
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 13
Lindberg: Era - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 5
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 6
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Goldmark / O'Regan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 19
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 16
Handel: Theodora - 15
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 15
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 13
Lindberg: Era - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 5
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 13


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Ligeti / Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 19
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 16
Handel: Theodora - 16
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 15
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 15
Lindberg: Era - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 5
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 13


----------



## Mika

After science

Anna T / Ligeti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 21
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 16
Handel: Theodora - 16
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 15
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 16
Lindberg: Era - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 5
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Anna T / Offenbach

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality - 23*
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
*Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 16*
*Handel: Theodora - 16*
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 15
*Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 16*
Lindberg: Era - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 6
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 13


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 16
Handel: Theodora - 16
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 15
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 16
Lindberg: Era - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 6
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 14
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 13


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Romitelli / Suk

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 16
Handel: Theodora - 16
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 15
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 16
Lindberg: Era - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 6
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 14


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Handel / Ligeti 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 16
Handel: Theodora - 18
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 15
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Lindberg: Era - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 6
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 14


----------



## Mika

After science

Handel / Lindberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 16
Handel: Theodora - 20
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 15
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Lindberg: Era - 14
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 6
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Handel / Eric Coates (nom)

Nominated:
Coates: London Suite - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 16
Handel: Theodora - 22
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 15
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Lindberg: Era - 14
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 6
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Handel / O'Regan

Nominated:
Coates: London Suite - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 16
*Handel: Theodora - 24*
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 15
*Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17*
Lindberg: Era - 14
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 6
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 8
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 14


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora

Nominated:
Coates: London Suite - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 16
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 15
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Lindberg: Era - 14
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 6
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 8
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Goldmark / O'Regan

Nominated:
Coates: London Suite - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 18
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 15
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Lindberg: Era - 14
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 6
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 9
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 14


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Bax / Rorem

Nominated:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 2 - science 
Coates: London Suite - 1 - MagneticGhost
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 18
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 15
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Lindberg: Era - 14
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 6
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 9
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 14


----------



## Mika

after science

Goldmark Offenbach

Nominated:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 2 - science 
Coates: London Suite - 1 - MagneticGhost
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 20
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 15
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Lindberg: Era - 14
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 7
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 9
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Bax (quality) / Blow (nom)

Nominated:
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 1 - MagneticGhost
Coates: London Suite - 1 - MagneticGhost
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 4
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 20
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 15
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Lindberg: Era - 14
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 7
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 9
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Goldmark / Ravel

Nominated:
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 1 - MagneticGhost
Coates: London Suite - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 1 - hustlefan
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 4
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 22
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 15
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Lindberg: Era - 14
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 7
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 9
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 14


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Suk / O'Regan


Nominated:
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 1 - MagneticGhost
Coates: London Suite - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 1 - hustlefan
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 4
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 22
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 15
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Lindberg: Era - 14
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 7
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 10
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 16

You guys have given me a good bit of homework to do!


----------



## Mika

After trout

Lindberg Kodaly


Nominated:
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 1 - MagneticGhost
Coates: London Suite - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 1 - hustlefan
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 4
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 22
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 16
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Lindberg: Era - 16
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 7
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 10
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Bax / Kodaly 


Nominated:
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 1 - MagneticGhost
Coates: London Suite - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 1 - hustlefan
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 6
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 22
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 17
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Lindberg: Era - 16
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 7
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 10
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Goldmark / Lindberg

Nominated:
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 1 - MagneticGhost
Coates: London Suite - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 1 - hustlefan
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 6
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
*Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony - 24*
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
*Kodály: Missa Brevis - 17
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Lindberg: Era - 17*
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 7
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 10
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 16


----------



## mmsbls

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony

Nominated:
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 1 - MagneticGhost
Coates: London Suite - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 1 - hustlefan
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 6
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 17
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Lindberg: Era - 17
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 7
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 10
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 16


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

Blow / Coates

Nominated:
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 1 - hustlefan
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 6
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 3
Coates, E: London Suite - 2
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 17
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Lindberg: Era - 17
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 7
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 10
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 16


----------



## hustlefan

after Nereffid:

Bax / Offenbach

Nominated:
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 1 - hustlefan
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 8
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 3
Coates, E: London Suite - 2
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 17
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Lindberg: Era - 17
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 8
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 10
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 16


----------



## Mika

After hf

Kodaly Suk

Nominated:
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 1 - hustlefan
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 8
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 3
Coates, E: London Suite - 2
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 19
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Lindberg: Era - 17
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 8
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 10
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 17


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Kodaly Rameau

Nominated:
Rameau: Dardanus - 1 - hustlefan
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 1 - hustlefan
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 8
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 3
Coates, E: London Suite - 2
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 21
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Lindberg: Era - 17
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 8
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 10
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 17


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Bax / O'Regan

Nominated:
Rameau: Dardanus - 1 - hustlefan
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 1 - hustlefan
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 10
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 3
Coates, E: London Suite - 2
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 21
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Lindberg: Era - 17
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 8
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 11
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 17


----------



## Mika

After trout:

Kodaly / O'Regan

*Nominated:*
Rameau: Dardanus - 1 - hustlefan
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 1 - hustlefan
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 1 - science

*Seconded:*
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 10
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 3
Coates, E: London Suite - 2
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Kodály: Missa Brevis - 23
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Lindberg: Era - 17
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 8
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 12
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Ravel / Kodaly

*Nominated:*
Rameau: Dardanus - 1 - hustlefan
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 1 - science

*Seconded:*
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 10
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 3
Coates, E: London Suite - 2
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
*Kodály: Missa Brevis - 24*
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Lindberg: Era - 17
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 8
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 3
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 17


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis

After MagneticGhost

Coates / Blow

*Nominated:*
Rameau: Dardanus - 1 - hustlefan
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 1 - science

*Seconded:*
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 10
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 4
Coates, E: London Suite - 4
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Lindberg: Era - 17
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 8
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 3
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 17


----------



## Robert Gamble

After hustlefan

Coates / Czerny 

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Rameau: Dardanus - 1 - hustlefan
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 10
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 4
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Lindberg: Era - 17
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 8
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 3
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 17


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After Robert Gamble

Lindberg / Bax 

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Rameau: Dardanus - 1 - hustlefan
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 11
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 4
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Lindberg: Era - 19
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 8
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 3
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 17


----------



## Nereffid

after Kjetil:

Bax / Ravel

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Rameau: Dardanus - 1 - hustlefan
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 13
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 4
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Lindberg: Era - 19
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 8
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 4
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 17


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid

Lindberg Ravel

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Rameau: Dardanus - 1 - hustlefan
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 13
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 4
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Lindberg: Era - 21
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 8
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 5
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Lindberg / Rorem

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Rameau: Dardanus - 1 - hustlefan


Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 13
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 12
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 4
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Lindberg: Era - 23
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 8
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 5
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 2
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 17


----------



## Robert Gamble

After mmsbls:

Beethoven / Rameau

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble


Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 13
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 4
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Lindberg: Era - 23
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 8
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 12
Rameau: Dardanus - 2
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 5
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 2
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 17


----------



## hustlefan

After Robert Gamble:

Offenbach / Lindberg

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 13
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 4
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
*Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17*
*Lindberg: Era - 24*
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 10
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 12
Rameau: Dardanus - 2
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 5
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 2
*Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 17*


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 13
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 4
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 10
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 12
Rameau: Dardanus - 2
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 5
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 2
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 17


----------



## Mika

After hf

O'Regan Rameau

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 13
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 4
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 10
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 14
Rameau: Dardanus - 3
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 5
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 2
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Suk / Bax

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 14
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 4
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 10
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 14
Rameau: Dardanus - 3
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 5
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 2
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 19


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Rorem / Rameau

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 14
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 4
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 10
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 14
Rameau: Dardanus - 4
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 5
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 4
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 19


----------



## Nereffid

after hustlefan

Gordon / Vivaldi

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 1 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 14
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 4
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 10
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 14
Rameau: Dardanus - 4
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 5
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 4
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After Nereffid:

Vivaldi / O'Regan

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 14
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 4
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 10
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 15
Rameau: Dardanus - 4
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 5
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 4
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 19 
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Vivaldi / Suk

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 14
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 4
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 10
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 15
Rameau: Dardanus - 4
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 5
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 4
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 20
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 5


----------



## Mika

After MG

Suk Vivaldi

*Nominated:*
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded:*
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 14
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 4
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 10
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 15
Rameau: Dardanus - 4
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 5
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 4
Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 22
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Suk Rameau

*Nominated:*
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded:*
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 14
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 4
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
*Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17*
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 10
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 15
Rameau: Dardanus - 5
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 5
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 4
*Suk: Ripening, op. 34 - 24*
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 6


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34

*Nominated:
* Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded:*
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 14
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 4
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 14
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 10
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 15
Rameau: Dardanus - 5
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 5
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 4
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 6


----------



## Mika

After hf

Holst O'Regan

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 14
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 4
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 16
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 17
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 10
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 16
Rameau: Dardanus - 5
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 5
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 4
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 6


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Bax / Ligeti

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 16
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 4
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 16
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 18
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 10
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 16
Rameau: Dardanus - 5
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 5
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 4
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Ligeti / Holst

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 16
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 4
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 17
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 20
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 10
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 16
Rameau: Dardanus - 5
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 5
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 4
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Ligeti / Blow

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 16
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 5
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 17
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 22
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 10
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 16
Rameau: Dardanus - 5
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 5
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 4
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 6


----------



## Nereffid

after hustlefan

Bax / Ligeti

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 18
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 5
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 17
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 23
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 10
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 16
Rameau: Dardanus - 5
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 5
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 4
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Nereffid:

Rorem / O'Regan

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 18
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 5
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 17
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 23
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 10
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 17
Rameau: Dardanus - 5
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 5
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 16
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 6
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 6


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Romitelli Ligeti

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 18
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 5
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 17
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 24
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 10
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 17
Rameau: Dardanus - 5
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 5
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 18
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 6
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 6


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Blow / Rorem 

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 18
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 7
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 17
Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 24
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 10
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 17
Rameau: Dardanus - 5
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 5
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 18
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 7
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 6


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Ravel / Ligeti

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
*Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 18*
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 7
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 17
*Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures - 25*
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 10
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 17
Rameau: Dardanus - 5
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 7
*Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 18*
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 7
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 6


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 18
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 7
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
 Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 17
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 10
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 17
Rameau: Dardanus - 5
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 18
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 7
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 6


----------



## Mika

After hf

Holst Bax

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 19
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 7
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 19
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 10
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 17
Rameau: Dardanus - 5
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 18
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 7
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mike

Holst / Vivaldi

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 19
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 7
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 21
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 10
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 17
Rameau: Dardanus - 5
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 18
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 7
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 7


----------



## Nereffid

after MG

Holst / Offenbach

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 19
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 7
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 23
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 17
Rameau: Dardanus - 5
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 18
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 7
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 7


----------



## hustlefan

after Nereffid

Holst / Rachmaninoff

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 19
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 7
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 25
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 17
Rameau: Dardanus - 5
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 18
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 7
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 7


----------



## Mika

After hf

Vivaldi Rameau

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 19
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 7
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 25
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 17
Rameau: Dardanus - 6
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 18
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 7
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 9


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Blow / Rachmaninoff 

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 19
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 9
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 25
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 17
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 2
Rameau: Dardanus - 6
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 18
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 7
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 9


----------



## Trout

After science:

Rachmaninoff / O'Regan

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 19
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 9
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 25
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 18
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 4
Rameau: Dardanus - 6
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 18
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 7
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 9


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Rameau / Holst

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
*Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 19*
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 9
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
*Holst: (First) Choral Symphony - 26*
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 18
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 4
Rameau: Dardanus - 8
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 18
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 7
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 9


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 19
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 9
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 18
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 4
Rameau: Dardanus - 8
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 18
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 7
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 9


----------



## Mika

After hf

Rameau Vivaldi

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 19
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 9
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 18
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 4
Rameau: Dardanus - 10
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 18
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 7
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika 

Rachmaninov / Bax

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 20
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 9
Coates, E: London Suite - 6
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 18
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 6
Rameau: Dardanus - 10
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 7
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 18
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 7
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Coates / Ravel

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 20
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 9
Coates, E: London Suite - 8
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 18
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 6
Rameau: Dardanus - 10
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 8
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 18
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 7
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 10


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Bax / Rachmaninoff

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 22
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 9
Coates, E: London Suite - 8
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 18
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 7
Rameau: Dardanus - 10
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 8
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 18
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 7
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 10


----------



## Mika

After trout:

Bax / Blow

*Nominated:*
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded:*
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 24
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 10
Coates, E: London Suite - 8
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 18
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 7
Rameau: Dardanus - 10
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 8
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 18
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 7
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Vivaldi / Rorem

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 24
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 10
Coates, E: London Suite - 8
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 18
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 7
Rameau: Dardanus - 10
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 8
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 18
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 8
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Blow / Bax

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
*Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac" - 25*
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 12
Coates, E: London Suite - 8
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 18
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 7
Rameau: Dardanus - 10
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 8
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 18
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 8
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 12


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"

After MagneticGhost

Ravel / Rorem

Nominated:
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 1 - Robert Gamble
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 12
Coates, E: London Suite - 8
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 18
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 7
Rameau: Dardanus - 10
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 10
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 18
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 9
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 12


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Blow / Czerny 

Nominated:
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 14
Coates, E: London Suite - 8
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 2
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 18
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 7
Rameau: Dardanus - 10
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 10
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 18
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 9
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 12


----------



## Trout

After science:

Romitelli / Rachmaninoff

Nominated:
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 14
Coates, E: London Suite - 8
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 2
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 18
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 8
Rameau: Dardanus - 10
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 10
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 20
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 9
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 12


----------



## Mika

After trout

Romitelli Rorem

Nominated:
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 14
Coates, E: London Suite - 8
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 2
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 18
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 8
Rameau: Dardanus - 10
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 10
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 22
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 10
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Blow / Romitelli

Nominated:
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 16
Coates, E: London Suite - 8
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 2
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 18
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 8
Rameau: Dardanus - 10
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 10
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 23
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 10
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 12


----------



## Nereffid

after MG:

Rachmaninoff / Czerny

Nominated:
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 14
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 16
Coates, E: London Suite - 8
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 3
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 18
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 10
Rameau: Dardanus - 10
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 10
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 23
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 10
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 12


----------



## hustlefan

after Nereffid:

Romitelli / Beethoven

Nominated:
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 16
Coates, E: London Suite - 8
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 3
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
*O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 18*
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 10
Rameau: Dardanus - 10
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 10
*Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) - 25*
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 10
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 12


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)

Nominated:
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 16
Coates, E: London Suite - 8
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 3
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 18
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 10
Rameau: Dardanus - 10
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 10
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 10
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

O'Regan / Vivaldi


Nominated:
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 16
Coates, E: London Suite - 8
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 3
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 20
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 10
Rameau: Dardanus - 10
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 10
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 10
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 13


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Vivaldi / Puumala : Apostrophe

*Nominated:*
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid
Puumala : Apostrophe - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 16
Coates, E: London Suite - 8
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 3
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 20
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 10
Rameau: Dardanus - 10
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 10
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 10
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 15


----------



## science

after Mika:

Rachmaninoff / Czerny

*Nominated:*
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid
Puumala : Apostrophe - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 16
Coates, E: London Suite - 8
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 4
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 20
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 12
Rameau: Dardanus - 10
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 10
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 10
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 15


----------



## Trout

After science:

Neuwirth / Rachmaninoff

Nominated:
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 2 - Trout
Puumala : Apostrophe - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 16
Coates, E: London Suite - 8
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 4
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 20
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 13
Rameau: Dardanus - 10
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 10
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 10
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

O'Regan / Coates

Nominated:
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 2 - Trout
Puumala : Apostrophe - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 16
Coates, E: London Suite - 9
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 4
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 22
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 13
Rameau: Dardanus - 10
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 10
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 10
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 15


----------



## science

after hustlefan:

Rachman / Neuwirth (though I haven't heard it it seems intriguing enough to second)

Nominated:
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid
Puumala : Apostrophe - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 16
Coates, E: London Suite - 9
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 4
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 3
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 22
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 15
Rameau: Dardanus - 10
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 10
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 10
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 15


----------



## Mika

after science

Ravel Rameau

Nominated:
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid
Puumala : Apostrophe - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 16
Coates, E: London Suite - 9
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 4
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 3
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 22
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 15
Rameau: Dardanus - 11
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 12
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 10
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Rach / Boughton (nomination)

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid
Puumala : Apostrophe - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 16
Coates, E: London Suite - 9
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 4
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 3
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 22
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 17
Rameau: Dardanus - 11
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 12
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 10
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

O'Regan / Czerny

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid
Puumala : Apostrophe - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 16
Coates, E: London Suite - 9
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 5
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 3
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
*O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above - 24*
*Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 17*
Rameau: Dardanus - 11
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 12
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 10
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 15


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid
Puumala : Apostrophe - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 16
Coates, E: London Suite - 9
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 5
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 3
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 17
Rameau: Dardanus - 11
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 12
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 10
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Vivaldi / Rorem

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid
Puumala : Apostrophe - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 16
Coates, E: London Suite - 9
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 5
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 3
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 17
Rameau: Dardanus - 11
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 12
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 11
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 17


----------



## Mika

after mmsbls

Vivaldi / Rameau

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid
Puumala : Apostrophe - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 16
Coates, E: London Suite - 9
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 5
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 3
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 17
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 12
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 11
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Rach / Puumala

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 16
Coates, E: London Suite - 9
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 5
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 3
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Puumala : Apostrophe - 2
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 19
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 12
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 11
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 19


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Neuwirth / Coates

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 16
Coates, E: London Suite - 10
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 5
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 5
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Puumala : Apostrophe - 2
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 19
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 12
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 11
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 19


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Rachman / Vivaldi 

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 16
Coates, E: London Suite - 10
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 5
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 5
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Puumala : Apostrophe - 2
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 21
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 12
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 11
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Rach / Coates

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 16
Coates, E: London Suite - 11
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 5
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 5
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Puumala : Apostrophe - 2
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 23
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 12
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 11
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 20


----------



## Mika

After MG

Puumala Ravel

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 16
Coates, E: London Suite - 11
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 5
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 5
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Puumala : Apostrophe - 4
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 23
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 13
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 11
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 20


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Rachmaninoff / Czernowin

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 16
Coates, E: London Suite - 11
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 5
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 5
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Puumala : Apostrophe - 4
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 25
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 13
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 11
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 20


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Rachmaninoff / Pärt

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid
Pärt: Passio - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 16
Coates, E: London Suite - 11
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 5
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 5
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Puumala : Apostrophe - 4
*Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 - 27*
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 13
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 11
*Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 20*


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid
Pärt: Passio - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 16
Coates, E: London Suite - 11
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 5
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 5
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Puumala : Apostrophe - 4
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 13
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 11
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Vivaldi / Czerny

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout
Gordon: Timber - 2 - Nereffid
Pärt: Passio - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 16
Coates, E: London Suite - 11
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 6
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 5
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Puumala : Apostrophe - 4
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 13
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 11
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 22


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Neuwirth / Gordon (not crazy about the piece, but I find it interesting and I understand the appeal)

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout
Pärt: Passio - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 16
Coates, E: London Suite - 11
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 6
Gordon: Timber - 3
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 7
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Puumala : Apostrophe - 4
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 13
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 11
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Pärt / Blow

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout


Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 17
Coates, E: London Suite - 11
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 6
Gordon: Timber - 3
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 7
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Pärt: Passio - 3
Puumala : Apostrophe - 4
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 13
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 11
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 22


----------



## Mika

After MG

Pärt / Vivaldi

*Nominated:*
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 17
Coates, E: London Suite - 11
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 6
Gordon: Timber - 3
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 7
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Pärt: Passio - 5
Puumala : Apostrophe - 4
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 13
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 11
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 23


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Neuwirth / Vivaldi

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
*Blow: Venus and Adonis - 17*
Coates, E: London Suite - 11
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 6
Gordon: Timber - 3
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 9
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Pärt: Passio - 5
Puumala : Apostrophe - 4
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 13
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 11
*Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 - 24*


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 17
Coates, E: London Suite - 11
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 6
Gordon: Timber - 3
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 9
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Pärt: Passio - 5
Puumala : Apostrophe - 4
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 13
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 11


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Puumala / Neuwirth

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 17
Coates, E: London Suite - 11
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 6
Gordon: Timber - 3
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 10
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Pärt: Passio - 5
Puumala : Apostrophe - 6
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 13
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 11


----------



## Mika

After trout

Pärt Blow

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 18
Coates, E: London Suite - 11
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 6
Gordon: Timber - 3
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 10
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Pärt: Passio - 7
Puumala : Apostrophe - 6
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 13
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Blow Pärt

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 20
Coates, E: London Suite - 11
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 6
Gordon: Timber - 3
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 10
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Pärt: Passio - 8
Puumala : Apostrophe - 6
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 13
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 11


----------



## Mika

After hf

Ravel Blow

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 21
Coates, E: London Suite - 11
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 6
Gordon: Timber - 3
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 10
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Pärt: Passio - 8
Puumala : Apostrophe - 6
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 15
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Rorem / Czerny

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Blow: Venus and Adonis - 21
Coates, E: London Suite - 11
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 7
Gordon: Timber - 3
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 10
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Pärt: Passio - 8
Puumala : Apostrophe - 6
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 15
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Puumala / Blow

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
*Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15*
*Blow: Venus and Adonis - 22*
Coates, E: London Suite - 11
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 7
Gordon: Timber - 3
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 10
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Pärt: Passio - 8
Puumala : Apostrophe - 8
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
*Ravel: Don Quichotte - 15*
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 13


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
2769. Blow: Venus and Adonis

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Coates, E: London Suite - 11
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 7
Gordon: Timber - 3
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 10
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Pärt: Passio - 8
Puumala : Apostrophe - 8
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 15
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 13


----------



## Mika

After hf

Pärt Puumala

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Coates, E: London Suite - 11
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 7
Gordon: Timber - 3
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 10
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Pärt: Passio - 10
Puumala : Apostrophe - 9
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 15
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 13


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Pärt / Ravel

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Coates, E: London Suite - 11
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 7
Gordon: Timber - 3
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 10
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Pärt: Passio - 12
Puumala : Apostrophe - 9
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 16
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 13


----------



## hustlefan

after Nereffid:

Ravel / Gordon

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Coates, E: London Suite - 11
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 7
Gordon: Timber - 4
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 10
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Pärt: Passio - 12
Puumala : Apostrophe - 9
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 18
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After hustlefan 

Ravel / Butterworth (nom)

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Coates, E: London Suite - 11
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 7
Gordon: Timber - 4
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 10
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Pärt: Passio - 12
Puumala : Apostrophe - 9
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 20
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 13


----------



## Mika

After MG

Pärt Ravel

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Coates, E: London Suite - 11
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 7
Gordon: Timber - 4
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 10
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Pärt: Passio - 14
Puumala : Apostrophe - 9
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 21
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 13


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Neuwirth / Puumala

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Coates, E: London Suite - 11
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 7
Gordon: Timber - 4
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Pärt: Passio - 14
Puumala: Apostrophe - 10
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
Ravel: Don Quichotte - 21
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Butterworth / Ravel

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
*Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15*
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 3
Coates, E: London Suite - 11
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 7
Gordon: Timber - 4
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Pärt: Passio - 14
Puumala: Apostrophe - 10
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
*Ravel: Don Quichotte - 22*
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 13


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
2769. Blow: Venus and Adonis
2770. Ravel: Don Quichotte

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 15
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 3
Coates, E: London Suite - 11
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 7
Gordon: Timber - 4
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Pärt: Passio - 14
Puumala: Apostrophe - 10
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 13


----------



## Mika

After hf

Beethoven Butterworth

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 17
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 4
Coates, E: London Suite - 11
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 7
Gordon: Timber - 4
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Pärt: Passio - 14
Puumala: Apostrophe - 10
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Beethoven / Dvorak (nom)


Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 19
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 4
Coates, E: London Suite - 11
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 7
Gordon: Timber - 4
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Pärt: Passio - 14
Puumala: Apostrophe - 10
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Beethoven / Wolf

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
*Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 - 21*
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 4
Coates, E: London Suite - 11
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 7
Gordon: Timber - 4
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
*Pärt: Passio - 14*
Puumala: Apostrophe - 10
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 13


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
2769. Blow: Venus and Adonis
2770. Ravel: Don Quichotte
2771. Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 4
Coates, E: London Suite - 11
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 7
Gordon: Timber - 4
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Pärt: Passio - 14
Puumala: Apostrophe - 10
Rameau: Dardanus - 12
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Rorem / Rameau

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 4
Coates, E: London Suite - 11
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 7
Gordon: Timber - 4
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Pärt: Passio - 14
Puumala: Apostrophe - 10
Rameau: Dardanus - 13
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 15


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

Wolf / Butterworth

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 5
Coates, E: London Suite - 11
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 7
Gordon: Timber - 4
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Pärt: Passio - 14
Puumala: Apostrophe - 10
Rameau: Dardanus - 13
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 15 
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 3


----------



## Mika

after nereffid:

Puumala Coates

*Nominated:*
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 5
Coates, E: London Suite - 12
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 7
Gordon: Timber - 4
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Pärt: Passio - 14
Puumala: Apostrophe - 12
Rameau: Dardanus - 13
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 15 
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Coates / Pärt

*Nominated:*
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 5
Coates, E: London Suite - 14
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 7
Gordon: Timber - 4
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Pärt: Passio - 15
Puumala: Apostrophe - 12
Rameau: Dardanus - 13
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 15 
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 3


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Gordon / Czerny

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 5
Coates, E: London Suite - 14
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 8
Gordon: Timber - 6
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Pärt: Passio - 15
Puumala: Apostrophe - 12
Rameau: Dardanus - 13
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 15 
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 3


----------



## Mika

After Hf

Pärt Butterworth

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 6
Coates, E: London Suite - 14
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 8
Gordon: Timber - 6
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Pärt: Passio - 17
Puumala: Apostrophe - 12
Rameau: Dardanus - 13
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 15 
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 3


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Pärt / Coates

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 6
Coates, E: London Suite - 15
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 8
Gordon: Timber - 6
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Pärt: Passio - 19
Puumala: Apostrophe - 12
Rameau: Dardanus - 13
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 15
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 3


----------



## hustlefan

after Nereffid:

Pärt / Wolf

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 6
Coates, E: London Suite - 15
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 8
Gordon: Timber - 6
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Pärt: Passio - 21
Puumala: Apostrophe - 12
Rameau: Dardanus - 13
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 15
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nerrefid

Pärt / Coates

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 6
Coates, E: London Suite - 16
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 8
Gordon: Timber - 6
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
*Pärt: Passio - 23*
Puumala: Apostrophe - 12
Rameau: Dardanus - 13
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 15
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 4


----------



## science

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
2769. Blow: Venus and Adonis
2770. Ravel: Don Quichotte
2771. Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29
2772. Pärt: Passio


----------



## science

after MG: 

Shore / Rorem 

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 6
Coates, E: London Suite - 16
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 8
Gordon: Timber - 6
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Puumala: Apostrophe - 12
Rameau: Dardanus - 13
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 4


----------



## hustlefan

after science: 

Dvorak / Falla

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout
Falla: La vida breve - 1 hustlefan
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 6
Coates, E: London Suite - 16
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 8
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 3
Gordon: Timber - 6
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Puumala: Apostrophe - 12
Rameau: Dardanus - 13
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 4


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Butterworth / Neuwirth

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Czernowin: MAIM - 1 - Trout
Falla: La vida breve - 1 hustlefan
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 8
Coates, E: London Suite - 16
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 8
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 3
Gordon: Timber - 6
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Puumala: Apostrophe - 12
Rameau: Dardanus - 13
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 4


----------



## Trout

Last call for Czernowin. You can listen to the piece here if you haven't already.

I've been listening almost exclusively to 21st century classical music the past few weeks, and this piece was definitely a stand-out! She definitely knows how to produce some fascinating timbres from the orchestra.


----------



## Mika

After trout

Czernowin (sec) / Puumala

Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Falla: La vida breve - 1 hustlefan
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 8
Czernowin: MAIM - 3
Coates, E: London Suite - 16
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 8
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 3
Gordon: Timber - 6
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Puumala: Apostrophe - 13
Rameau: Dardanus - 13
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 4


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Falla / Wolf


Nominated:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 1 - MagneticGhost
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 2 - science

Seconded:
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 8
Czernowin: MAIM - 3
Coates, E: London Suite - 16
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 8
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 3
Falla: La vida breve - 3
Gordon: Timber - 6
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Puumala: Apostrophe - 13
Rameau: Dardanus - 13
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 5


----------



## hustlefan

after Nereffid:

Boughton / Schubert

Nominated:
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 1 - hustlefan
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 2 - science

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 3
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 8
Czernowin: MAIM - 3
Coates, E: London Suite - 16
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 8
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 3
Falla: La vida breve - 3
Gordon: Timber - 6
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Puumala: Apostrophe - 13
Rameau: Dardanus - 13
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Rameau / Czerny

Nominated:
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 1 - hustlefan
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 2 - science

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 3
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 8
Czernowin: MAIM - 3
Coates, E: London Suite - 16
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 9
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 3
Falla: La vida breve - 3
Gordon: Timber - 6
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Puumala: Apostrophe - 13
Rameau: Dardanus - 15
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Coates / Schubert

Nominated:
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 2 - science

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 3
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 8
Czernowin: MAIM - 3
Coates, E: London Suite - 18
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 9
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 3
Falla: La vida breve - 3
Gordon: Timber - 6
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Puumala: Apostrophe - 13
Rameau: Dardanus - 15
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 2
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 5


----------



## Mika

After MG

Coates / Czernowin

Nominated:
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 2 - science

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 3
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 8
Czernowin: MAIM - 4
Coates, E: London Suite - 20
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 9
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 3
Falla: La vida breve - 3
Gordon: Timber - 6
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Puumala: Apostrophe - 13
Rameau: Dardanus - 15
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 2
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 5


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Puumala / Gordon

Nominated:
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 2 - science

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 3
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 8
Czernowin: MAIM - 4
Coates, E: London Suite - 20
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 9
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 3
Falla: La vida breve - 3
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Puumala: Apostrophe - 15
Rameau: Dardanus - 15
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 2
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 5


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After Trout:

Falla / Schubert

Nominated:
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 2 - science

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 3
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 8
Czernowin: MAIM - 4
Coates, E: London Suite - 20
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 9
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 3
Falla: La vida breve - 5
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 11
Puumala: Apostrophe - 15
Rameau: Dardanus - 15
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 3
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 5


----------



## hustlefan

After Kjetil Heggelund:

Coates / Offenbach

Nominated:
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 2 - science

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 3
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 8
Coates, E: London Suite - 22
Czernowin: MAIM - 4
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 9
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 3
Falla: La vida breve - 5
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Puumala: Apostrophe - 15
Rameau: Dardanus - 15
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 3
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Hustlefan

Schubert / Coates

Nominated:
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 2 - science

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 3
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 8
Czernowin: MAIM - 4
*Coates, E: London Suite - 23*
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 9
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 3
Falla: La vida breve - 5
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Puumala: Apostrophe - 15
Rameau: Dardanus - 15
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 5
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 5


----------



## Trout

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
2769. Blow: Venus and Adonis
2770. Ravel: Don Quichotte
2771. Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29
2772. Pärt: Passio
2773. Coates, E: London Suite - 23

After MagneticGhost:

Czernowin / Butterworth

Nominated:
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 2 - science

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 3
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 9
Czernowin: MAIM - 6
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 9
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 3
Falla: La vida breve - 5
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Puumala: Apostrophe - 15
Rameau: Dardanus - 15
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 5
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 5


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Czernowin / Puumala

Nominated:
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 2 - science

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 3
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 9
Czernowin: MAIM - 8
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 9
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 3
Falla: La vida breve - 5
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Puumala: Apostrophe - 16
Rameau: Dardanus - 15
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 5
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 5


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After Mika

Denisov / Schubert

Nominated:
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 2 - science

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 3
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 9
Czernowin: MAIM - 8
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 9
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 3
Falla: La vida breve - 5
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Puumala: Apostrophe - 16
Rameau: Dardanus - 15
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 6
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 5


----------



## hustlefan

After Kjetil Heggelund

Czernowin / Czerny

Nominated:
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 2 - science

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 3
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 9
Czernowin: MAIM - 10
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 3
Falla: La vida breve - 5
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Puumala: Apostrophe - 16
Rameau: Dardanus - 15
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 6
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Saint Saens / Shore

Nominated:
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund
Saint Saens: Septet - 2 mmsbls

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 3
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 9
Czernowin: MAIM - 10
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 3
Falla: La vida breve - 5
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Puumala: Apostrophe - 16
Rameau: Dardanus - 15
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 6
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 3
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 5


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Falla Rameau

Nominated:
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund
Saint Saens: Septet - 2 mmsbls

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 3
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 9
Czernowin: MAIM - 10
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 3
Falla: La vida breve - 7
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Puumala: Apostrophe - 16
Rameau: Dardanus - 16
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 6
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 3
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Dvorak / Wolf

Nominated:
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund
Saint Saens: Septet - 2 mmsbls

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 3
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 9
Czernowin: MAIM - 10
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 5
Falla: La vida breve - 7
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Puumala: Apostrophe - 16
Rameau: Dardanus - 16
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 6
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 3
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Boughton / Butterworth

Nominated:
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund
Saint Saens: Septet - 2 mmsbls

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 5
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 10
Czernowin: MAIM - 10
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 5
Falla: La vida breve - 7
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Puumala: Apostrophe - 16
Rameau: Dardanus - 16
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 6
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 3
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 6


----------



## Mika

After Hf

Czernowin Falla

Nominated:
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund
Saint Saens: Septet - 2 mmsbls

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 5
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 10
Czernowin: MAIM - 12
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 5
Falla: La vida breve - 8
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Puumala: Apostrophe - 16
Rameau: Dardanus - 16
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 6
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 3
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Butterworth / Saint-Saens 

Nominated:
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund


Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 5
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 12
Czernowin: MAIM - 12
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 5
Falla: La vida breve - 8
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Puumala: Apostrophe - 16
Rameau: Dardanus - 16
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Saint Saens: Septet - 3
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 6
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 3
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Falla / Shore

Nominated:
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 5
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 12
Czernowin: MAIM - 12
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 5
Falla: La vida breve - 10
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Puumala: Apostrophe - 16
Rameau: Dardanus - 16
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Saint Saens: Septet - 3
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 6
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 4
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Rameau / Czerny

Nominated:
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund


Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 5
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 12
Czernowin: MAIM - 12
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 11
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 5
Falla: La vida breve - 10
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Puumala: Apostrophe - 16
Rameau: Dardanus - 18
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Saint Saens: Septet - 3
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 6
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 4
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 6


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Rameau / Kuula : Piano Trio, op. 7

Nominated:
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 1 - Mika


Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 5
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 12
Czernowin: MAIM - 12
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 11
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 5
Falla: La vida breve - 10
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Puumala: Apostrophe - 16
Rameau: Dardanus - 20
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Saint Saens: Septet - 3
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 6
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 4
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 6


----------



## Robert Gamble

After Mika

Czerny / Rameau

Nominated:
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 1 - Mika


Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 5
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 12
Czernowin: MAIM - 12
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 13
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 5
Falla: La vida breve - 10
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Puumala: Apostrophe - 16
Rameau: Dardanus - 21
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Saint Saens: Septet - 3
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 6
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 4
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After Robert Gamble

Rameau / Saint-Saens

Nominated:
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 5
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 12
Czernowin: MAIM - 12
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 13
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 5
Falla: La vida breve - 10
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
*Puumala: Apostrophe - 16*
*Rameau: Dardanus - 23*
*Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16*
Saint Saens: Septet - 4
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 6
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 4
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 6


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
2769. Blow: Venus and Adonis
2770. Ravel: Don Quichotte
2771. Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29
2772. Pärt: Passio
2773. Coates, E: London Suite
2774. Rameau: Dardanus

Nominated:
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 5
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 12
Czernowin: MAIM - 12
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 13
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 5
Falla: La vida breve - 10
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Puumala: Apostrophe - 16
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Saint Saens: Septet - 4
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 6
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 4
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 6


----------



## Mika

After hf

Puumala Czernowin

Nominated:
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 5
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 12
Czernowin: MAIM - 13
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 13
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 5
Falla: La vida breve - 10
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Puumala: Apostrophe - 18
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Saint Saens: Septet - 4
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 6
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 4
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 6


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Puumala / Butterworth

Nominated:
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 5
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 13
Czernowin: MAIM - 13
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 13
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 5
Falla: La vida breve - 10
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Puumala: Apostrophe - 20
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Saint Saens: Septet - 4
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 6
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 4
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Puumala / Wolf

Nominated:
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 5
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 13
Czernowin: MAIM - 13
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 13
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 5
Falla: La vida breve - 10
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Puumala: Apostrophe - 22
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Saint Saens: Septet - 4
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 6
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 4
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Shore / Saint Saens

Nominated:
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 5
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 13
Czernowin: MAIM - 13
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 13
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 5
Falla: La vida breve - 10
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Puumala: Apostrophe - 22
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Saint Saens: Septet - 5
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 6
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 6
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 7


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Czernowin Shore

Nominated:
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 5
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 13
Czernowin: MAIM - 15
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 13
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 5
Falla: La vida breve - 10
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Puumala: Apostrophe - 22
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Saint Saens: Septet - 5
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 6
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 7
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 7


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Saint-Saens / Denisov 

Nominated:
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 5
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 13
Czernowin: MAIM - 15
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 13
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 3
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 5
Falla: La vida breve - 10
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Puumala: Apostrophe - 22
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Saint Saens: Septet - 7
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 6
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 7
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Boughton / Schubert

Nominated:
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 7
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 13
Czernowin: MAIM - 15
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 13
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 3
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 5
Falla: La vida breve - 10
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 13
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Puumala: Apostrophe - 22
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Saint Saens: Septet - 7
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 7
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 7
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 7


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Neuwirth / Puumala

Nominated:
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 7
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 13
Czernowin: MAIM - 15
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 13
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 3
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 5
Falla: La vida breve - 10
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
*Puumala: Apostrophe - 23*
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Saint Saens: Septet - 7
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 7
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 7
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 7


----------



## Trout

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
2769. Blow: Venus and Adonis
2770. Ravel: Don Quichotte
2771. Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29
2772. Pärt: Passio
2773. Coates, E: London Suite
2774. Rameau: Dardanus
2775. Puumala: Apostrophe


Nominated:
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 7
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 13
Czernowin: MAIM - 15
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 13
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 3
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 5
Falla: La vida breve - 10
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 16
Saint Saens: Septet - 7
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 7
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 7
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 7


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Rorem / Denisov

Nominated:
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 7
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 13
Czernowin: MAIM - 15
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 13
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 4
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 5
Falla: La vida breve - 10
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 18
Saint Saens: Septet - 7
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 7
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 7
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 7


----------



## Mika

After hf

Rorem / Denisov

Nominated:
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 7
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 13
Czernowin: MAIM - 15
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 13
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 5
Falla: La vida breve - 10
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rorem: Violin Concerto - 20
Saint Saens: Septet - 7
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 7
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 7
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Rorem / Czerny

Nominated:
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 7
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 13
*Czernowin: MAIM - 15*
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 14
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 5
Falla: La vida breve - 10
Gordon: Timber - 7
*Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 15*
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
*Rorem: Violin Concerto - 22*
Saint Saens: Septet - 7
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 7
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 7
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 7


----------



## mmsbls

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
2769. Blow: Venus and Adonis
2770. Ravel: Don Quichotte
2771. Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29
2772. Pärt: Passio
2773. Coates, E: London Suite
2774. Rameau: Dardanus
2775. Puumala: Apostrophe
2776. Rorem: Violin Concerto

Nominated:
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 7
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 13
Czernowin: MAIM - 15
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 14
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 5
Falla: La vida breve - 10
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 7
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 7
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 7
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 7


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Dvorak / Cage

Nominated:
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 1 - hustlefan
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 7
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 13
Czernowin: MAIM - 15
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 14
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 10
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 7
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 7
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 7
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 7


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Neuwirth / Cage

Nominated:
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 7
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 13
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 2
Czernowin: MAIM - 15
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 14
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 10
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 17
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 7
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 7
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 7
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 7


----------



## Mika

After trout:

Cage / Czernowin

*Nominated:*
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 1 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 7
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 13
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 4
Czernowin: MAIM - 16
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 14
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 10
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 17
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 7
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 7
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 7
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 7


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After Mika:

Falla / Denisov

Nominated:
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 7
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 13
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 4
Czernowin: MAIM - 16
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 14
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 6
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 17
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 7
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 7
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 7
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 7


----------



## hustlefan

After Kjetil Heggelund:

Schubert / Wolf

Nominated:
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 7
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 13
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 4
Czernowin: MAIM - 16
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 14
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 6
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 17
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 7
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 9
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 7
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 8


----------



## Mika

After Hf

Schubert / Neuwirth

Nominated:
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 7
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 13
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 4
Czernowin: MAIM - 16
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 14
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 6
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 18
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 7
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 11
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 7
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 8


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Neuwirth / Kuula

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 7
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 13
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 4
Czernowin: MAIM - 16
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 14
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 6
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 2
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 20
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 7
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 11
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 7
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Shore / Czerny

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 7
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 13
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 4
Czernowin: MAIM - 16
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 6
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 2
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 20
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 7
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 11
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 9
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 8


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Neuwirth / Cage

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 7
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 13
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 5
Czernowin: MAIM - 16
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 6
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 2
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 22
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 7
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 11
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 9
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Butterworth / Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 7
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 15
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 5
Czernowin: MAIM - 16
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 6
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 2
Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 22
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 7
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 9
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 8


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Denisov / Neuwirth

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 7
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 15
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 5
*Czernowin: MAIM - 16*
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 8
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 2
*Neuwirth: Lost Highway - 23*
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 7
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 9
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 8


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
2769. Blow: Venus and Adonis
2770. Ravel: Don Quichotte
2771. Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29
2772. Pärt: Passio
2773. Coates, E: London Suite
2774. Rameau: Dardanus
2775. Puumala: Apostrophe
2776. Rorem: Violin Concerto
2777. Neuwirth: Lost Highway

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 7
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 15
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 5
Czernowin: MAIM - 16
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 8
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 2
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 7
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 9
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 8


----------



## Mika

After hf

Kuula Czernowin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 7
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 15
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 5
Czernowin: MAIM - 17
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 8
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 4
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 7
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 9
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 8


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Czernowin / Marshall

Nominated:
Marshall: September Canons - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 7
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 15
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 5
Czernowin: MAIM - 19
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 8
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 4
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 7
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 9
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Marshall / Boughton

Nominated:


Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 8
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 15
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 5
Czernowin: MAIM - 19
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 8
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 4
Marshall: September Canons - 3
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 7
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 9
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Scgubert / Saint Saens

Nominated:


Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 8
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 15
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 5
Czernowin: MAIM - 19
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 8
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 4
Marshall: September Canons - 3
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 8
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 14
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 9
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 8


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Czernowin / Shore

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 8
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 15
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 5
Czernowin: MAIM - 21
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 8
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 4
Marshall: September Canons - 3
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 8
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 14
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 10
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 8


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Shore / Wolf 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 8
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 15
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 5
Czernowin: MAIM - 21
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 8
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 4
Marshall: September Canons - 3
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 8
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 14
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 12
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 9


----------



## Mika

After science

Wolf Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 8
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 15
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 5
Czernowin: MAIM - 21
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 8
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 4
Marshall: September Canons - 3
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 8
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 15
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 12
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 11


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Finnissy / Czernowin

Nominated:
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 8
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 15
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 5
*Czernowin: MAIM - 22*
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 8
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 4
Marshall: September Canons - 3
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 8
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 15
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 12
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 11


----------



## Trout

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
2769. Blow: Venus and Adonis
2770. Ravel: Don Quichotte
2771. Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29
2772. Pärt: Passio
2773. Coates, E: London Suite
2774. Rameau: Dardanus
2775. Puumala: Apostrophe
2776. Rorem: Violin Concerto
2777. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
2778. Czernowin: MAIM

Nominated:
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 8
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 15
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 5
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 8
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 4
Marshall: September Canons - 3
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 8
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 15
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 12
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Cage / Kuula

Nominated:
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 8
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 15
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 7
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 8
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 5
Marshall: September Canons - 3
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 8
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 15
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 12
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 11


----------



## Mika

After hf

Denisov Kuula

Nominated:
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 8
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 15
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 7
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 6
Marshall: September Canons - 3
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 8
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 15
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 12
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Saint-Saens Boughton

Nominated:
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 9
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 15
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 7
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 6
Marshall: September Canons - 3
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 10
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 15
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 12
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 11


----------



## Nereffid

after hustlefan:

Butterworth / Cage

Nominated:
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 9
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 17
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 8
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 6
Marshall: September Canons - 3
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 10
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 15
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 12
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Nereffid:

Schubert / Shore

Nominated:
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 9
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 17
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 8
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 6
Marshall: September Canons - 3
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 10
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 17
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 13
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 11


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Kuula Schubert

Nominated:
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 9
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 17
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 8
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 8
Marshall: September Canons - 3
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 10
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 18
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 13
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 11


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Cage / Schubert

Nominated:
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 9
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 17
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 10
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 8
Marshall: September Canons - 3
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 10
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 19
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 13
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 11


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After Trout:

Kuula / Zivkovic

Nominated:
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 2 - Trout
Djuro Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 1- Kjetil Heggelund

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 9
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 17
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 10
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 10
Marshall: September Canons - 3
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 10
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 19
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 13
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After Kjetil Heggelund:

Schubert / Boughton

Nominated:
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 2 - Trout
Djuro Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 1- Kjetil Heggelund

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 10
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 17
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 10
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 10
Marshall: September Canons - 3
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 10
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 21
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 13
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 11


----------



## Mika

After hf

Schubert / Kuula

Nominated:
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 2 - Trout
Djuro Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 1- Kjetil Heggelund

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 10
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 17
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 10
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 11
Marshall: September Canons - 3
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 10
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 23
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 13
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 11


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Marshall / Schubert

Nominated:
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 2 - Trout
Djuro Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 1- Kjetil Heggelund

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 10
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 17
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 10
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 11
Marshall: September Canons - 5
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 10
*Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 - 24*
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 13
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 11


----------



## Trout

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
2769. Blow: Venus and Adonis
2770. Ravel: Don Quichotte
2771. Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29
2772. Pärt: Passio
2773. Coates, E: London Suite
2774. Rameau: Dardanus
2775. Puumala: Apostrophe
2776. Rorem: Violin Concerto
2777. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
2778. Czernowin: MAIM
2779. Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965


Nominated:
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 2 - Trout
Djuro Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 1- Kjetil Heggelund

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 10
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 17
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 10
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 11
Marshall: September Canons - 5
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 10
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 13
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Zivkovic / Butterworth

Nominated:
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 10
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 18
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 10
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 11
Marshall: September Canons - 5
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 10
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 13
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 11
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Shore / Kuula

Nominated:
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 10
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 18
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 10
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 12
Marshall: September Canons - 5
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 10
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 15
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 11
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 3


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Butterworth Marshall

Nominated:
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 10
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 20
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 10
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 12
Marshall: September Canons - 6
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 10
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 15
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 11
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 3


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Saint-S / Wolf 

Butterworth Marshall

Nominated:
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 10
Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 20
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 10
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 12
Marshall: September Canons - 6
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 15
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 3


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Butterworth Telemann

Nominated:
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 2 - Trout
Telemann: Musique de Table - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 10
*Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad' - 22*
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 10
*Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15*
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 12
Marshall: September Canons - 6
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
*Shore: Mythic Gardens - 15*
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 3


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
2769. Blow: Venus and Adonis
2770. Ravel: Don Quichotte
2771. Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29
2772. Pärt: Passio
2773. Coates, E: London Suite
2774. Rameau: Dardanus
2775. Puumala: Apostrophe
2776. Rorem: Violin Concerto
2777. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
2778. Czernowin: MAIM
2779. Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965
2780. Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad'

Nominated:
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 2 - Trout
Telemann: Musique de Table - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 10
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 10
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 12
Marshall: September Canons - 6
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 15
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 3


----------



## Trout

Hustlefan, I think that Telemann has already been enshrined as Tafelmusik (way, way back at #215). Is there a different collection you're referring to?

After hustlefan:

Cage / Marshall

Nominated:
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 2 - Trout
Telemann: Musique de Table - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 10
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 12
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 12
Marshall: September Canons - 7
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 15
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 3


----------



## Mika

After trout

Denisov / Marshall

Nominated:
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 2 - Trout
Telemann: Musique de Table - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 10
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 12
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 12
Marshall: September Canons - 8
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 15
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Marshall / Rozsa (nom)

Nominated:
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 2 - Trout
Rozsa - Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Telemann: Musique de Table - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 10
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 12
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 12
Marshall: September Canons - 10
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 15
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 3


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Zivkovic / Dufay

Nominated:
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 1 - hustlefan
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 2 - Trout
Rozsa - Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 10
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 12
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 12
Marshall: September Canons - 10
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 15
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Rozsa / Dufay

Nominated:
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 2 - Trout


Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 10
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 12
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 12
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 2
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 12
Marshall: September Canons - 10
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa - Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 3
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 15
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 5


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Marshall / Dufay

Nominated:
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 2 - Trout


Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 10
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 12
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 12
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 3
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 12
Marshall: September Canons - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa - Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 3
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 15
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 5


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Dvorak / Gordon

Nominated:
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 10
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 12
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 15
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 12
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 3
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 9
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Gordon: Timber - 8
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 12
Marshall: September Canons - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa - Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 3
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 15
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 5


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Czerny / Finnissy 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 10
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 12
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 17
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 12
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 3
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 9
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 4
Gordon: Timber - 8
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 12
Marshall: September Canons - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa - Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 3
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 15
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 5


----------



## Mika

after science

Czerny / Dvorak

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 10
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 12
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 19
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 12
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 3
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 10
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 4
Gordon: Timber - 8
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 12
Marshall: September Canons - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa - Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 3
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 15
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 5


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Cage / Finnissy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 10
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 14
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 19
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 12
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 3
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 10
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 4
Gordon: Timber - 8
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 12
Marshall: September Canons - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa - Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 3
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 15
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Dufay / Boughton

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 11
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 14
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 19
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 12
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 5
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 10
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 4
Gordon: Timber - 8
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 12
Marshall: September Canons - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa - Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 3
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 15
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 5


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Czerny / Rozsa

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 11
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 14
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 21
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 12
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 5
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 10
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 4
Gordon: Timber - 8
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 12
Marshall: September Canons - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa - Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 4
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 15
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Rozsa / Czerny

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 11
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 14
*Czerny: String Quartet in D minor - 22*
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 12
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 5
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 10
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 4
Gordon: Timber - 8
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 12
Marshall: September Canons - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa - Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 6
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
*Shore: Mythic Gardens - 15*
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 5


----------



## mmsbls

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
2769. Blow: Venus and Adonis
2770. Ravel: Don Quichotte
2771. Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29
2772. Pärt: Passio
2773. Coates, E: London Suite
2774. Rameau: Dardanus
2775. Puumala: Apostrophe
2776. Rorem: Violin Concerto
2777. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
2778. Czernowin: MAIM
2779. Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965
2780. Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad'
2781. Czerny: String Quartet in D minor

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 11
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 14
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 12
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 5
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 10
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 4
Gordon: Timber - 8
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 12
Marshall: September Canons - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa - Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 6
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 15
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 5


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After mmsbis:

Cage / Zivkovic

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 11
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 16
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 12
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 5
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 10
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 4
Gordon: Timber - 8
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 12
Marshall: September Canons - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa - Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 6
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 15
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 6


----------



## Mika

After Kjetil:

Cage / Boughton

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 18
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 12
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 5
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 10
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 4
Gordon: Timber - 8
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 12
Marshall: September Canons - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa - Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 6
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 15
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 6


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Dufay / Cage

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 19
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 12
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 7
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 10
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 4
Gordon: Timber - 8
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 12
Marshall: September Canons - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 6
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 15
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Cage / Finnissy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 21
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 12
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 7
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 10
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 5
Gordon: Timber - 8
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 12
Marshall: September Canons - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 6
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 15
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 6


----------



## Mika

After hf

Denisov Kuula

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 21
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 14
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 7
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 10
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 5
Gordon: Timber - 8
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 13
Marshall: September Canons - 12
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 6
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 15
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Marshall / Dvorak

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 21
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 14
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 7
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 11
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 5
Gordon: Timber - 8
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 13
Marshall: September Canons - 14
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 6
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 15
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 6


----------



## Trout

After MG:

Finnissy / Cage

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
*Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts - 22*
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 14
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 7
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 11
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 7
Gordon: Timber - 8
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 13
Marshall: September Canons - 14
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 6
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 15
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 6


----------



## Trout

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
2769. Blow: Venus and Adonis
2770. Ravel: Don Quichotte
2771. Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29
2772. Pärt: Passio
2773. Coates, E: London Suite
2774. Rameau: Dardanus
2775. Puumala: Apostrophe
2776. Rorem: Violin Concerto
2777. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
2778. Czernowin: MAIM
2779. Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965
2780. Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad'
2781. Czerny: String Quartet in D minor
2782. Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts


Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 14
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 7
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 11
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 7
Gordon: Timber - 8
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 13
Marshall: September Canons - 14
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 6
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 15
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Shore / Dufay

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 14
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 8
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 11
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 7
Gordon: Timber - 8
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 13
Marshall: September Canons - 14
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 6
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 17
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Shore / Rozsa

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 14
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 8
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 11
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 7
Gordon: Timber - 8
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 13
Marshall: September Canons - 14
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 7
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 19
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 6


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Wolf Shore

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 14
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 8
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 11
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 7
Gordon: Timber - 8
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 13
Marshall: September Canons - 14
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 7
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 20
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 14
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 6


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After Mika

Denisov / Zivkovic

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 16
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 8
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 11
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 7
Gordon: Timber - 8
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 13
Marshall: September Canons - 14
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 7
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 20
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 14
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 7


----------



## Trout

After Kjetil:

Dufay / Marshall

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 16
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 11
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 7
Gordon: Timber - 8
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 13
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 7
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 20
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 14
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 7


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Shore / Zivkovic

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 16
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 11
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 7
Gordon: Timber - 8
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 13
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 7
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 22
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 14
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 8


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Finnissy / Gordon

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 16
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 11
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 9
Gordon: Timber - 9
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 13
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 7
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 22
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 14
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 8


----------



## Mika

After trout

Wolf Kuula

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 16
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 11
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 9
Gordon: Timber - 9
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 14
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 7
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Shore: Mythic Gardens - 22
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 16
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 8


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Haydn Shore

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
*Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 16*
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 11
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 9
Gordon: Timber - 9
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 14
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 7
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
*Shore: Mythic Gardens - 23*
*Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 16*
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 8


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
2769. Blow: Venus and Adonis
2770. Ravel: Don Quichotte
2771. Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29
2772. Pärt: Passio
2773. Coates, E: London Suite
2774. Rameau: Dardanus
2775. Puumala: Apostrophe
2776. Rorem: Violin Concerto
2777. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
2778. Czernowin: MAIM
2779. Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965
2780. Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad'
2781. Czerny: String Quartet in D minor
2782. Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts
2783. Shore: Mythic Gardens

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 16
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 11
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 9
Gordon: Timber - 9
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 14
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 7
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 16
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 8


----------



## Mika

after hf

Kuula / Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24

*Nominated:*
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 2 - hustlefan
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

*Seconded:*
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 16
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 11
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 9
Gordon: Timber - 9
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 16
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 7
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 16
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 8


----------



## science

after Mika:

Haydn / Dufay

*Nominated:*
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

*Seconded:*
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 16
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 11
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 11
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 9
Gordon: Timber - 9
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 4
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 16
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 7
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 16
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 8[/QUOTE]


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Rozsa / Gordon

Nominated:
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 16
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 11
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 11
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 9
Gordon: Timber - 10
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 4
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 16
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 9
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 16
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 8


----------



## Mika

After hf

Wolf Dufay

Nominated:
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 16
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 11
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 9
Gordon: Timber - 10
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 4
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 16
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 9
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 18
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 8


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Wolf Finnissy

Nominated:
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 16
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 11
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 10
Gordon: Timber - 10
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 4
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 16
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 9
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 20
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Dufay / Rozsa

Nominated:
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 16
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 14
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 11
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 10
Gordon: Timber - 10
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 4
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 16
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 10
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 20
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 8


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Wolf / Dufay

Nominated:
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 16
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 15
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 11
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 10
Gordon: Timber - 10
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 4
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 16
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 10
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 22
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 8


----------



## Mika

after science

Haydn / Dufay

Nominated:
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 16
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 16
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 11
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 10
Gordon: Timber - 10
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 6
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 16
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 10
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 22
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 8


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika

Zivkovic / Wolf

Nominated:
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 16
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 16
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 11
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 10
Gordon: Timber - 10
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 6
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 16
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 10
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
*Wolf: Goethe-Lieder - 23*
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
2769. Blow: Venus and Adonis
2770. Ravel: Don Quichotte
2771. Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29
2772. Pärt: Passio
2773. Coates, E: London Suite
2774. Rameau: Dardanus
2775. Puumala: Apostrophe
2776. Rorem: Violin Concerto
2777. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
2778. Czernowin: MAIM
2779. Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965
2780. Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad'
2781. Czerny: String Quartet in D minor
2782. Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts
2783. Shore: Mythic Gardens
2784. Wolf: Goethe-Lieder

Nominated:
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 16
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 16
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 11
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 10
Gordon: Timber - 10
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 6
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 16
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 10
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## science

after hustle:

Dufay / Haydn

Nominated:
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 16
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 18
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 11
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 10
Gordon: Timber - 10
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 16
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 10
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## Mika

After science

Dufay / Dvorak

Nominated:
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 16
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 20
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 12
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 10
Gordon: Timber - 10
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 16
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 10
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Dufay / Gordon

Nominated:
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 16
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 22
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 12
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 10
Gordon: Timber - 11
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 7
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 16
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 10
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## hustlefan

after Nereffid:

Haydn / Dufay

Nominated:
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 16
*Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum - 23*
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 12
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 10
Gordon: Timber - 11
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 9
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 16
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 10
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
2769. Blow: Venus and Adonis
2770. Ravel: Don Quichotte
2771. Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29
2772. Pärt: Passio
2773. Coates, E: London Suite
2774. Rameau: Dardanus
2775. Puumala: Apostrophe
2776. Rorem: Violin Concerto
2777. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
2778. Czernowin: MAIM
2779. Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965
2780. Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad'
2781. Czerny: String Quartet in D minor
2782. Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts
2783. Shore: Mythic Gardens
2784. Wolf: Goethe-Lieder
2785. Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum

Nominated:
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 16
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 12
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 10
Gordon: Timber - 11
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 9
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 16
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 10
Saint Saens: Septet - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Kuula / Saint Saens

Nominated:
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 16
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 12
Falla: La vida breve - 12
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 10
Gordon: Timber - 11
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 9
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 18
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 10
Saint Saens: Septet - 13
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Haydn / Falla

Nominated:
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 16
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 12
Falla: La vida breve - 13
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 10
Gordon: Timber - 11
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 22
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 18
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 10
Saint Saens: Septet - 13
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## Mika

after science

Haydn / Gordon

Nominated:
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 16
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 12
Falla: La vida breve - 13
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 10
Gordon: Timber - 12
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 24
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 18
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 10
Saint Saens: Septet - 13
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Finnissy / Gordon

Nominated:
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 16
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 12
Falla: La vida breve - 13
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Gordon: Timber - 13
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 24
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 18
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 10
Saint Saens: Septet - 13
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

correcting science's Haydn vote count,
Kuula / Offenbach

Nominated:
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 12
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 16
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 12
Falla: La vida breve - 13
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Gordon: Timber - 13
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 13
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 20
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 13
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 10
Saint Saens: Septet - 13
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## Mika

After hf

Kuula / Boughton

Nominated:
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 13
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 16
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 12
Falla: La vida breve - 13
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Gordon: Timber - 13
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 13
Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 22
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 13
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 10
Saint Saens: Septet - 13
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Gubaidulina / Kuula

Nominated:
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 2 - hustlefan
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 13
*Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 16*
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 12
Falla: La vida breve - 13
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Gordon: Timber - 13
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 13
*Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7 - 23*
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 13
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 10
Saint Saens: Septet - 13
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
2769. Blow: Venus and Adonis
2770. Ravel: Don Quichotte
2771. Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29
2772. Pärt: Passio
2773. Coates, E: London Suite
2774. Rameau: Dardanus
2775. Puumala: Apostrophe
2776. Rorem: Violin Concerto
2777. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
2778. Czernowin: MAIM
2779. Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965
2780. Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad'
2781. Czerny: String Quartet in D minor
2782. Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts
2783. Shore: Mythic Gardens
2784. Wolf: Goethe-Lieder
2785. Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum
2786. Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7

Nominated:
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 2 - hustlefan
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 13
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 16
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 12
Falla: La vida breve - 13
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Gordon: Timber - 13
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 13
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 13
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 10
Saint Saens: Septet - 13
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Haydn / Rozsa

Nominated:
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 2 - hustlefan
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 13
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 16
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 12
Falla: La vida breve - 13
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Gordon: Timber - 13
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 15
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 13
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 11
Saint Saens: Septet - 13
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Denisov/ Rozsa

Nominated:
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 2 - hustlefan
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 13
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 18
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 12
Falla: La vida breve - 13
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Gordon: Timber - 13
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 15
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 13
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 13
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Denisov / Strauss

Nominated:
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 2 - hustlefan
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 13
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 20
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 12
Falla: La vida breve - 13
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Gordon: Timber - 13
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 15
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 13
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 13
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## science

after hustle:

Denisov / Strauss

Nominated:
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 13
Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto - 22
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 12
Falla: La vida breve - 13
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Gordon: Timber - 13
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 3
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 15
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 13
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 13
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## science

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
2769. Blow: Venus and Adonis
2770. Ravel: Don Quichotte
2771. Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29
2772. Pärt: Passio
2773. Coates, E: London Suite
2774. Rameau: Dardanus
2775. Puumala: Apostrophe
2776. Rorem: Violin Concerto
2777. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
2778. Czernowin: MAIM
2779. Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965
2780. Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad'
2781. Czerny: String Quartet in D minor
2782. Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts
2783. Shore: Mythic Gardens
2784. Wolf: Goethe-Lieder
2785. Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum
2786. Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7
2787. Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto

Nominated:
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 13
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 12
Falla: La vida breve - 13
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Gordon: Timber - 13
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 3
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 15
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 13
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 13
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## Mika

After science

Haydn Dvorak

Nominated:
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 13
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Falla: La vida breve - 13
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Gordon: Timber - 13
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 3
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 17
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 13
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 13
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Gubaidulina / Boughton

Nominated:
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 14
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Falla: La vida breve - 13
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Gordon: Timber - 13
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 5
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 17
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 13
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 13
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Haydn / Raitio

Nominated:
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 14
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Falla: La vida breve - 13
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Gordon: Timber - 13
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 5
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 19
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 13
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 2
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 13
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Haydn / Strauss

Nominated:


Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 14
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Falla: La vida breve - 13
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Gordon: Timber - 13
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 5
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 21
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 13
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 2
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 13
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 2
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Gubaidulina / Strauss

Nominated:


Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 14
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Falla: La vida breve - 13
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Gordon: Timber - 13
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 7
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 21
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 13
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 2
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 13
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 3
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Goebbels / Gordon

Nominated:
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 2 - Trout (available to stream here)

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 14
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Falla: La vida breve - 13
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Gordon: Timber - 14
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 7
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 21
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 13
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 2
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 13
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 3
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## science

after Trout:

Offenbach / Haydn 

Nominated:
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 2 - Trout (available to stream here)

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 14
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Falla: La vida breve - 13
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Gordon: Timber - 14
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 7
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C - 22
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 15
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 2
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 13
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 3
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## science

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
2769. Blow: Venus and Adonis
2770. Ravel: Don Quichotte
2771. Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29
2772. Pärt: Passio
2773. Coates, E: London Suite
2774. Rameau: Dardanus
2775. Puumala: Apostrophe
2776. Rorem: Violin Concerto
2777. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
2778. Czernowin: MAIM
2779. Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965
2780. Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad'
2781. Czerny: String Quartet in D minor
2782. Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts
2783. Shore: Mythic Gardens
2784. Wolf: Goethe-Lieder
2785. Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum
2786. Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7
2787. Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto
2788. Haydn: Symphony #90 in C

Nominated:
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 2 - Trout (available to stream here)

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 14
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Falla: La vida breve - 13
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Gordon: Timber - 14
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 7
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 15
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 2
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 13
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 3
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After science:

Strauss / Raitio

Nominated:
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 2 - Trout (available to stream here)

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 14
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Falla: La vida breve - 13
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Gordon: Timber - 14
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 7
Marshall: September Canons - 15
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 15
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 3
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 13
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 5
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Marshall / Strauss

Nominated:
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 2 - Trout (available to stream here)

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 14
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Falla: La vida breve - 13
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Gordon: Timber - 14
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 7
Marshall: September Canons - 17
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 15
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 2
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 13
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 4
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Falla / Gubaidulina

Nominated:
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 2 - Trout (available to stream here)

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 14
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Falla: La vida breve - 15
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Gordon: Timber - 14
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 8
Marshall: September Canons - 17
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 15
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 2
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 13
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 4
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Saint Saens / Strauss

Nominated:
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 2 - Trout (available to stream here)

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 14
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Falla: La vida breve - 15
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Gordon: Timber - 14
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 8
Marshall: September Canons - 17
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 15
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 2
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 15
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 5
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Gubaidulina / Goebbels (sec)

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 14
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Falla: La vida breve - 15
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 3
Gordon: Timber - 14
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 10
Marshall: September Canons - 17
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 15
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 2
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 15
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 5
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Marshall / Gordon

Nominated:


Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 14
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Falla: La vida breve - 15
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 3
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 10
Marshall: September Canons - 19
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 15
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 2
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 15
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 5
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Marshall / Cavalli

Nominated:
Cavalli: La Calisto - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 14
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Falla: La vida breve - 15
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 3
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 10
Marshall: September Canons - 21
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 15
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 2
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 15
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 5
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Pergolesi / Enescu 

Nominated:
Cavalli: La Calisto - 1 - hustle fan
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - science - 2
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - science - 1 

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 14
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Falla: La vida breve - 15
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 3
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 10
Marshall: September Canons - 21
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 15
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 2
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 15
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 5
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## Trout

After science:

Cavalli / Marshall

Nominated:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - science - 2
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - science - 1

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 14
Cavalli: La Calisto - 3
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Falla: La vida breve - 15
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 3
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 10
*Marshall: September Canons - 22*
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 15
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 2
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 15
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 5
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## Trout

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
2769. Blow: Venus and Adonis
2770. Ravel: Don Quichotte
2771. Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29
2772. Pärt: Passio
2773. Coates, E: London Suite
2774. Rameau: Dardanus
2775. Puumala: Apostrophe
2776. Rorem: Violin Concerto
2777. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
2778. Czernowin: MAIM
2779. Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965
2780. Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad'
2781. Czerny: String Quartet in D minor
2782. Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts
2783. Shore: Mythic Gardens
2784. Wolf: Goethe-Lieder
2785. Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum
2786. Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7
2787. Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto
2788. Haydn: Symphony #90 in C
2789. Marshall: September Canons


Nominated:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - science - 2
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - science - 1 

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 14
Cavalli: La Calisto - 3
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Falla: La vida breve - 15
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 3
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 10
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 15
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 2
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 15
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 5
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Strauss / Offenbach

Nominated:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - science - 2
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - science - 1 

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 14
Cavalli: La Calisto - 3
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Falla: La vida breve - 15
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 3
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 10
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 16
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 2
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 15
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 7
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## Mika

After Hf

Strauss / Goebbels

Nominated:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - science - 2
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - science - 1 

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 14
Cavalli: La Calisto - 3
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Falla: La vida breve - 15
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 4
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 10
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 16
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 2
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 15
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 9
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Offenbach / Cavalli

Nominated:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - science - 2
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - science - 1 

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 14
Cavalli: La Calisto - 4
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Falla: La vida breve - 15
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 4
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 10
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 18
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 2
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 15
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 9
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Goebbels / Cavalli

Nominated:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - science - 2
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - science - 1 

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 14
Cavalli: La Calisto - 5
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Falla: La vida breve - 15
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 6
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 10
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 18
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 2
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 15
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 9
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## Mika

After trout

Offenbach Raitio

Nominated:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - science - 2
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - science - 1 

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 14
Cavalli: La Calisto - 5
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Falla: La vida breve - 15
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 6
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 10
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 20
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 3
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 15
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 9
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Offenbach / Gubaidulina 

Nominated:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - science - 2
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - science - 1 

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 14
Cavalli: La Calisto - 5
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Falla: La vida breve - 15
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 6
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 11
Offenbach: La belle Hélène - 22
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, Op.24 - 3
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante Op.29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 15
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 9
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## science

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
2769. Blow: Venus and Adonis
2770. Ravel: Don Quichotte
2771. Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29
2772. Pärt: Passio
2773. Coates, E: London Suite
2774. Rameau: Dardanus
2775. Puumala: Apostrophe
2776. Rorem: Violin Concerto
2777. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
2778. Czernowin: MAIM
2779. Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965
2780. Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad'
2781. Czerny: String Quartet in D minor
2782. Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts
2783. Shore: Mythic Gardens
2784. Wolf: Goethe-Lieder
2785. Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum
2786. Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7
2787. Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto
2788. Haydn: Symphony #90 in C
2789. Marshall: September Canons
2790. Offenbach: La belle Hélène

Nominated:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - science - 2
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - science - 1 

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 14
Cavalli: La Calisto - 5
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Falla: La vida breve - 15
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 6
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 11
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 3
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 15
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 9
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 10


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After science:

Gubaidulina/Zivkovic

Nominated:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - science - 2
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - science - 1 

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 14
Cavalli: La Calisto - 5
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Falla: La vida breve - 15
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 6
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 13
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 3
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 15
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 9
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After Kjetil Heggelund:

Raitio/Goebbels

Nominated:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - science - 2
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - science - 1 

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 14
Cavalli: La Calisto - 5
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Falla: La vida breve - 15
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 7
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 13
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 5
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 15
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 9
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## pjang23

After hustlefan:

Cavalli Enescu

Nominated:
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - science - 1

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 14
Cavalli: La Calisto - 7
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 3
Falla: La vida breve - 15
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 7
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 13
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 5
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 15
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 9
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## Mika

After pjang23

Goebbels Strauss

Nominated:
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - science - 1

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 14
Cavalli: La Calisto - 7
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 3
Falla: La vida breve - 15
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 9
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 13
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 5
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 15
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 10
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika 

Pergolesi / Boughton

Nominated:


Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 7
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 3
Falla: La vida breve - 15
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 12
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 9
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 13
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 3
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 5
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 15
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 10
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Saint-Saens / Finnissy

Nominated:


Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 7
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 3
Falla: La vida breve - 15
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 13
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 9
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 13
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 3
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 5
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 17
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 10
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Enescu / Pergolesi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 7
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 5
Falla: La vida breve - 15
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 13
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 9
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 13
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 4
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 5
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 12
Saint Saens: Septet - 17
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 10
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Saint Saens / Rozsa

Nominated:


Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 7
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 5
Falla: La vida breve - 15
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 13
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 9
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 13
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 4
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 5
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 13
Saint Saens: Septet - 19
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 10
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

SS / Enescu 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 7
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 6
Falla: La vida breve - 15
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 13
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 9
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 13
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 4
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 5
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 13
Saint Saens: Septet - 21
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 10
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Cavalli / Saint-Saens

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 9
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 6
Falla: La vida breve - 15
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 13
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 9
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 13
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 4
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 5
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 13
*Saint Saens: Septet - 22*
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 10
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
2769. Blow: Venus and Adonis
2770. Ravel: Don Quichotte
2771. Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29
2772. Pärt: Passio
2773. Coates, E: London Suite
2774. Rameau: Dardanus
2775. Puumala: Apostrophe
2776. Rorem: Violin Concerto
2777. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
2778. Czernowin: MAIM
2779. Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965
2780. Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad'
2781. Czerny: String Quartet in D minor
2782. Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts
2783. Shore: Mythic Gardens
2784. Wolf: Goethe-Lieder
2785. Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum
2786. Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7
2787. Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto
2788. Haydn: Symphony #90 in C
2789. Marshall: September Canons
2790. Offenbach: La belle Hélène
2791. Saint-Saens: Septet

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 9
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 6
Falla: La vida breve - 15
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 13
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 9
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 13
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 4
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 5
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 13
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 10
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## Mika

After hf

Gubaibulina Raitio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 9
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 6
Falla: La vida breve - 15
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 13
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 9
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 4
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 6
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 13
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 10
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Cavalli Falla

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 11
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 6
Falla: La vida breve - 16
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 13
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 9
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 4
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 6
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 13
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 10
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Goebbels / Cavalli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 6
Falla: La vida breve - 16
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 13
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 11
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 4
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 6
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 13
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 10
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## Mika

After trout

Raitio Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 6
Falla: La vida breve - 16
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 13
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 11
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 4
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 8
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 13
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 11
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Falla Pergolesi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 6
Falla: La vida breve - 18
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 13
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 11
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 8
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 13
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 11
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## Mika

After hf

Gubaidulina Raitio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 6
Falla: La vida breve - 18
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 13
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 11
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 17
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 9
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 13
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 11
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Falla / Pergolesi 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 6
Falla: La vida breve - 20
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 13
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 11
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 17
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 6
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 9
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 13
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 11
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## Trout

After science:

Schnittke / Kurtag

Nominated:
Schnittke: A Paganini - 2 - Trout
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 6
Falla: La vida breve - 20
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 13
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 11
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 17
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 6
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 9
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 13
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 11
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Strauss / Schnittke

Nominated:
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 6
Falla: La vida breve - 20
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 13
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 11
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 17
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 6
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 9
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 13
Schnittke: A Paganini - 3
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 13
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Falla / Enescu

Nominated:
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 22
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 13
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 11
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 17
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 6
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 9
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 13
Schnittke: A Paganini - 3
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 13
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## Mika

After hf

Gubaidulina Schnittke

Nominated:
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 7
Falla: La vida breve - 22
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 13
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 11
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 19
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 6
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 9
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 13
Schnittke: A Paganini - 4
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 13
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Falla / Enescu 

Nominated:
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 8
Falla: La vida breve - 24
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 13
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 11
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 19
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 6
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 9
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 13
Schnittke: A Paganini - 4
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 13
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Falla / Pergolesi

Nominated:
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 8
Falla: La vida breve - 26
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 13
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 11
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 19
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 7
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 9
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 13
Schnittke: A Paganini - 4
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 13
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
2769. Blow: Venus and Adonis
2770. Ravel: Don Quichotte
2771. Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29
2772. Pärt: Passio
2773. Coates, E: London Suite
2774. Rameau: Dardanus
2775. Puumala: Apostrophe
2776. Rorem: Violin Concerto
2777. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
2778. Czernowin: MAIM
2779. Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965
2780. Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad'
2781. Czerny: String Quartet in D minor
2782. Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts
2783. Shore: Mythic Gardens
2784. Wolf: Goethe-Lieder
2785. Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum
2786. Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7
2787. Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto
2788. Haydn: Symphony #90 in C
2789. Marshall: September Canons
2790. Offenbach: La belle Hélène
2791. Saint-Saens: Septet
2792. Falla: La vida breve

Nominated:
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 8
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 13
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 11
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 19
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 7
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 9
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 13
Schnittke: A Paganini - 4
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 13
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Rozsa / Strauss


Nominated:
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 8
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 13
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 11
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 19
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 7
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 9
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Schnittke: A Paganini - 4
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 14
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Gubaidulina Schnittke

*Nominated:*
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 1 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 8
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 13
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 11
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 21
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 7
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 9
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Schnittke: A Paganini - 5
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 14
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## science

after Mika:

Kurtag / Gubaidulina

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 8
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 13
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 11
Gordon: Timber - 15
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) - 22
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 3
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 7
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 9
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Schnittke: A Paganini - 5
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 14
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## science

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
2769. Blow: Venus and Adonis
2770. Ravel: Don Quichotte
2771. Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29
2772. Pärt: Passio
2773. Coates, E: London Suite
2774. Rameau: Dardanus
2775. Puumala: Apostrophe
2776. Rorem: Violin Concerto
2777. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
2778. Czernowin: MAIM
2779. Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965
2780. Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad'
2781. Czerny: String Quartet in D minor
2782. Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts
2783. Shore: Mythic Gardens
2784. Wolf: Goethe-Lieder
2785. Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum
2786. Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7
2787. Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto
2788. Haydn: Symphony #90 in C
2789. Marshall: September Canons
2790. Offenbach: La belle Hélène
2791. Saint-Saens: Septet
2792. Falla: La vida breve
2793. Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 8
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 13
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 11
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 3
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 7
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 9
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Schnittke: A Paganini - 5
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 14
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After science:

Schnittke / Mozart

Nominated:
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 8
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 13
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 11
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 3
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 7
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 9
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Schnittke: A Paganini - 7
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 14
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## Mika

After hf

Goebbels Kurtag

Nominated:
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 8
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 13
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 13
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 4
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 7
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 9
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Schnittke: A Paganini - 7
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 14
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Finnissy / Strauss

Nominated:
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 8
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 13
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 4
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 7
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 9
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Schnittke: A Paganini - 7
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 15
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Mozart / Satie 

Nominated:
Satie: Vexations - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 8
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 13
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 3
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 7
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 9
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Schnittke: A Paganini - 7
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 15
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Strauss / Mozart

Nominated:
Satie: Vexations - 1 - science

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 8
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 13
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 4
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 7
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 9
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Schnittke: A Paganini - 7
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 17
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Satie / Puccini

Nominated:
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 8
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 13
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 4
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 7
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 9
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 3
Schnittke: A Paganini - 7
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 17
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## Mika

After hf:

Goebbels Strauss


Nominated:
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 8
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 4
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 7
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 9
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 3
Schnittke: A Paganini - 7
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 18
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Schnittke / Strauss

Nominated:
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 8
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 4
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 7
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 9
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 3
Schnittke: A Paganini - 9
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 19
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Puccini / Mozart 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 8
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 5
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 7
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - 3
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 9
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 3
Schnittke: A Paganini - 9
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 19
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Strauss / Raitio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 8
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 5
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 7
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - 3
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 10
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 3
Schnittke: A Paganini - 9
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 21
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## science

after hustle fan: 

Puccini / Pergolesi 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 8
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 5
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 8
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 10
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 3
Schnittke: A Paganini - 9
Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 21
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Kurtág / Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 8
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 5
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 8
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 10
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 3
Schnittke: A Paganini - 9
*Strauss: Sinfonia domestica - 22*
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
2769. Blow: Venus and Adonis
2770. Ravel: Don Quichotte
2771. Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29
2772. Pärt: Passio
2773. Coates, E: London Suite
2774. Rameau: Dardanus
2775. Puumala: Apostrophe
2776. Rorem: Violin Concerto
2777. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
2778. Czernowin: MAIM
2779. Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965
2780. Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad'
2781. Czerny: String Quartet in D minor
2782. Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts
2783. Shore: Mythic Gardens
2784. Wolf: Goethe-Lieder
2785. Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum
2786. Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7
2787. Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto
2788. Haydn: Symphony #90 in C
2789. Marshall: September Canons
2790. Offenbach: La belle Hélène
2791. Saint-Saens: Septet
2792. Falla: La vida breve
2793. Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun)
2794. Strauss: Sinfonia domestica

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 8
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 5
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 8
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 10
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 3
Schnittke: A Paganini - 9
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## Mika

after hf

Goebbels Raitio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 8
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 17
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 5
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 8
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 11
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 3
Schnittke: A Paganini - 9
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Goebbels / Cavalli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 13
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 8
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 19
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 5
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 8
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 11
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 3
Schnittke: A Paganini - 9
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika:

Goebbels / Delius

Nominated:
Delius: Brigg Fair - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 13
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 8
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 21
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 5
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 8
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 11
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 3
Schnittke: A Paganini - 9
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Puccini / Delius 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 13
Delius: Brigg Fair - 2
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 8
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 21
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 5
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 8
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - 7
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 11
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 3
Schnittke: A Paganini - 9
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Enescu / Goebbels

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 13
Delius: Brigg Fair - 2
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 10
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
*Goebbels: Eislermaterial - 22*
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 5
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 8
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - 7
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 11
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 3
Schnittke: A Paganini - 9
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
2769. Blow: Venus and Adonis
2770. Ravel: Don Quichotte
2771. Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29
2772. Pärt: Passio
2773. Coates, E: London Suite
2774. Rameau: Dardanus
2775. Puumala: Apostrophe
2776. Rorem: Violin Concerto
2777. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
2778. Czernowin: MAIM
2779. Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965
2780. Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad'
2781. Czerny: String Quartet in D minor
2782. Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts
2783. Shore: Mythic Gardens
2784. Wolf: Goethe-Lieder
2785. Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum
2786. Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7
2787. Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto
2788. Haydn: Symphony #90 in C
2789. Marshall: September Canons
2790. Offenbach: La belle Hélène
2791. Saint-Saens: Septet
2792. Falla: La vida breve
2793. Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun)
2794. Strauss: Sinfonia domestica
2795. Goebbels: Eislermaterial

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 15
Cavalli: La Calisto - 13
Delius: Brigg Fair - 2
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 10
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 5
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 8
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - 7
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 11
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 3
Schnittke: A Paganini - 9
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## Nereffid

after hustlefan:

Boughton / Enescu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 17
Cavalli: La Calisto - 13
Delius: Brigg Fair - 2
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 5
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 8
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - 7
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 11
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 3
Schnittke: A Paganini - 9
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## Mika

after nereffid

Puccini Satie

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 17
Cavalli: La Calisto - 13
Delius: Brigg Fair - 2
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 5
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 8
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - 9
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 11
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 4
Schnittke: A Paganini - 9
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Puccini / Mozart 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 17
Cavalli: La Calisto - 13
Delius: Brigg Fair - 2
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 6
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 8
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - 11
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 11
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 4
Schnittke: A Paganini - 9
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Schnittke / Delius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 17
Cavalli: La Calisto - 13
Delius: Brigg Fair - 3
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 6
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 8
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - 11
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 11
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 4
Schnittke: A Paganini - 11
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Halffter / Satie

Nominated:
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 17
Cavalli: La Calisto - 13
Delius: Brigg Fair - 3
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 6
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 8
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - 11
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 11
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 5
Schnittke: A Paganini - 11
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Boughton / Delius 

Nominated:
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 19
Cavalli: La Calisto - 13
Delius: Brigg Fair - 4
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 6
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 8
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - 11
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 11
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 5
Schnittke: A Paganini - 11
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After MagneticGhost

Boughton / Satie

Nominated:
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 21
Cavalli: La Calisto - 13
Delius: Brigg Fair - 4
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 6
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 8
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - 11
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 11
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 6
Schnittke: A Paganini - 11
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Puccini / Delius 

Nominated:
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 21
Cavalli: La Calisto - 13
Delius: Brigg Fair - 5
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 6
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 8
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - 13
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 11
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 6
Schnittke: A Paganini - 11
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## Mika

After science

Puccini / Satie

Nominated:
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 21
Cavalli: La Calisto - 13
Delius: Brigg Fair - 5
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 6
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 8
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - 15
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 11
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 7
Schnittke: A Paganini - 11
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Pergolesi / Boughton

Nominated:
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
*Boughton: The Immortal Hour - 22*
Cavalli: La Calisto - 13
Delius: Brigg Fair - 5
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 6
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - 15
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 11
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 7
Schnittke: A Paganini - 11
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
2769. Blow: Venus and Adonis
2770. Ravel: Don Quichotte
2771. Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29
2772. Pärt: Passio
2773. Coates, E: London Suite
2774. Rameau: Dardanus
2775. Puumala: Apostrophe
2776. Rorem: Violin Concerto
2777. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
2778. Czernowin: MAIM
2779. Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965
2780. Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad'
2781. Czerny: String Quartet in D minor
2782. Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts
2783. Shore: Mythic Gardens
2784. Wolf: Goethe-Lieder
2785. Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum
2786. Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7
2787. Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto
2788. Haydn: Symphony #90 in C
2789. Marshall: September Canons
2790. Offenbach: La belle Hélène
2791. Saint-Saens: Septet
2792. Falla: La vida breve
2793. Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun)
2794. Strauss: Sinfonia domestica
2795. Goebbels: Eislermaterial
2796. Boughton: The Immortal Hour

Nominated:
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Cavalli: La Calisto - 13
Delius: Brigg Fair - 5
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 6
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - 15
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 11
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 7
Schnittke: A Paganini - 11
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## Mika

after hf

Puccini Kurtag

Nominated:
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Cavalli: La Calisto - 13
Delius: Brigg Fair - 5
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 6
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - 17
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 11
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 7
Schnittke: A Paganini - 11
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Kurtag / Cavalli

Nominated:
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Cavalli: La Calisto - 14
Delius: Brigg Fair - 5
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 6
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - 17
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 11
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 7
Schnittke: A Paganini - 11
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## science

After Trout: 

Nominated:
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 2 - Trout
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 2 - science
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science


Seconded:
Cavalli: La Calisto - 14
Delius: Brigg Fair - 5
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 6
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - 17
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 11
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 7
Schnittke: A Paganini - 11
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After science:

Puccini / Mozart

Nominated:
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 2 - Trout
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 2 - science
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Cavalli: La Calisto - 14
Delius: Brigg Fair - 5
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 7
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - 19
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 11
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 7
Schnittke: A Paganini - 11
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## Mika

After hf:

Puccini / Raitio

*Nominated:*
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 2 - Trout
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 2 - science
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

*Seconded:*
Cavalli: La Calisto - 14
Delius: Brigg Fair - 5
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 7
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Puccini: Manon Lescaut - 21
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 7
Schnittke: A Paganini - 11
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika:

Delius / Puccini

Nominated:
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 2 - Trout
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 2 - science
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Cavalli: La Calisto - 14
Delius: Brigg Fair - 7
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 7
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
*Puccini: Manon Lescaut - 22*
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 7
Schnittke: A Paganini - 11
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
2769. Blow: Venus and Adonis
2770. Ravel: Don Quichotte
2771. Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29
2772. Pärt: Passio
2773. Coates, E: London Suite
2774. Rameau: Dardanus
2775. Puumala: Apostrophe
2776. Rorem: Violin Concerto
2777. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
2778. Czernowin: MAIM
2779. Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965
2780. Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad'
2781. Czerny: String Quartet in D minor
2782. Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts
2783. Shore: Mythic Gardens
2784. Wolf: Goethe-Lieder
2785. Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum
2786. Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7
2787. Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto
2788. Haydn: Symphony #90 in C
2789. Marshall: September Canons
2790. Offenbach: La belle Hélène
2791. Saint-Saens: Septet
2792. Falla: La vida breve
2793. Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun)
2794. Strauss: Sinfonia domestica
2795. Goebbels: Eislermaterial
2796. Boughton: The Immortal Hour
2797. Puccini: Manon Lescaut

Nominated:
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 2 - Trout
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 2 - science
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Cavalli: La Calisto - 14
Delius: Brigg Fair - 7
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 7
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 7
Schnittke: A Paganini - 11
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 11


----------



## Nereffid

after hustlefan:

Zivkovic / Schnittke

Nominated:
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 2 - Trout
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 2 - science
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Cavalli: La Calisto - 14
Delius: Brigg Fair - 7
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 7
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 15
Satie: Vexations - 7
Schnittke: A Paganini - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Nereffid:

Rozsa / Halffter

Nominated:
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 2 - science
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Cavalli: La Calisto - 14
Delius: Brigg Fair - 7
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 3
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 7
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 17
Satie: Vexations - 7
Schnittke: A Paganini - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Schnittke / Cavalli


Nominated:
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 2 - science
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Cavalli: La Calisto - 15
Delius: Brigg Fair - 7
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 3
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 7
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 17
Satie: Vexations - 7
Schnittke: A Paganini - 14
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## Mika

After trout

Satie Schnittke


Nominated:
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 2 - science
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Cavalli: La Calisto - 15
Delius: Brigg Fair - 7
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 3
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 7
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 17
Satie: Vexations - 9
Schnittke: A Paganini - 15
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Delius / Mozart 

Nominated:
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 2 - science
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Cavalli: La Calisto - 15
Delius: Brigg Fair - 9
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 3
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 8
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 17
Satie: Vexations - 9
Schnittke: A Paganini - 15
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Halffter / Zimmermann

Nominated:
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 2 - science
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Cavalli: La Calisto - 15
Delius: Brigg Fair - 9
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 5
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 8
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 17
Satie: Vexations - 9
Schnittke: A Paganini - 15
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Zimmermann / Pokorny (horns)

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Cavalli: La Calisto - 15
Delius: Brigg Fair - 9
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 5
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 8
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 3
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 17
Satie: Vexations - 9
Schnittke: A Paganini - 15
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 3
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Rosza / Delius

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Cavalli: La Calisto - 15
Delius: Brigg Fair - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 5
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 8
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 3
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 19
Satie: Vexations - 9
Schnittke: A Paganini - 15
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 3
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After MagneticGhost

Schnittke / Mozart!

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Cavalli: La Calisto - 15
Delius: Brigg Fair - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 5
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 9
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 3
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 19
Satie: Vexations - 9
Schnittke: A Paganini - 17
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 3
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## Mika

After Kjetil

Rozsa / Mozart!

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Cavalli: La Calisto - 15
Delius: Brigg Fair - 10
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 5
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 10
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 3
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 21
Satie: Vexations - 9
Schnittke: A Paganini - 17
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 3
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Rozsa / Deliuis

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Cavalli: La Calisto - 15
Delius: Brigg Fair - 11
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 5
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 10
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 3
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 12
Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 23
Satie: Vexations - 9
Schnittke: A Paganini - 17
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 3
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Pokorný (horns) / Rozsa

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Cavalli: La Calisto - 15
Delius: Brigg Fair - 11
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 5
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 10
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 12
*Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 - 24*
Satie: Vexations - 9
Schnittke: A Paganini - 17
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 3
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## hustlefan

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
2769. Blow: Venus and Adonis
2770. Ravel: Don Quichotte
2771. Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29
2772. Pärt: Passio
2773. Coates, E: London Suite
2774. Rameau: Dardanus
2775. Puumala: Apostrophe
2776. Rorem: Violin Concerto
2777. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
2778. Czernowin: MAIM
2779. Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965
2780. Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad'
2781. Czerny: String Quartet in D minor
2782. Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts
2783. Shore: Mythic Gardens
2784. Wolf: Goethe-Lieder
2785. Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum
2786. Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7
2787. Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto
2788. Haydn: Symphony #90 in C
2789. Marshall: September Canons
2790. Offenbach: La belle Hélène
2791. Saint-Saens: Septet
2792. Falla: La vida breve
2793. Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun)
2794. Strauss: Sinfonia domestica
2795. Goebbels: Eislermaterial
2796. Boughton: The Immortal Hour
2797. Puccini: Manon Lescaut
2798. Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Cavalli: La Calisto - 15
Delius: Brigg Fair - 11
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 5
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 10
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 12
Satie: Vexations - 9
Schnittke: A Paganini - 17
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 3
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Schnittke / Zimmermann

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Cavalli: La Calisto - 15
Delius: Brigg Fair - 11
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 5
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 10
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 12
Satie: Vexations - 9
Schnittke: A Paganini - 19
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 4
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Schnittke / Zimmermann

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Cavalli: La Calisto - 15
Delius: Brigg Fair - 11
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 5
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 10
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 12
Satie: Vexations - 9
Schnittke: A Paganini - 21
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 5
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Schnittke / Delius 

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Cavalli: La Calisto - 15
Delius: Brigg Fair - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 5
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 10
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 12
Satie: Vexations - 9
Schnittke: A Paganini - 23
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 5
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## science

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
2769. Blow: Venus and Adonis
2770. Ravel: Don Quichotte
2771. Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29
2772. Pärt: Passio
2773. Coates, E: London Suite
2774. Rameau: Dardanus
2775. Puumala: Apostrophe
2776. Rorem: Violin Concerto
2777. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
2778. Czernowin: MAIM
2779. Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965
2780. Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad'
2781. Czerny: String Quartet in D minor
2782. Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts
2783. Shore: Mythic Gardens
2784. Wolf: Goethe-Lieder
2785. Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum
2786. Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7
2787. Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto
2788. Haydn: Symphony #90 in C
2789. Marshall: September Canons
2790. Offenbach: La belle Hélène
2791. Saint-Saens: Septet
2792. Falla: La vida breve
2793. Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun)
2794. Strauss: Sinfonia domestica
2795. Goebbels: Eislermaterial
2796. Boughton: The Immortal Hour
2797. Puccini: Manon Lescaut
2798. Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29
2799. Schnittke: A Paganini

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Cavalli: La Calisto - 15
Delius: Brigg Fair - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 5
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 10
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 12
Satie: Vexations - 9
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 5
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## Trout

After science:

Cavalli / Hindemith

Nominated:
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 1 - Trout
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Cavalli: La Calisto - 17
Delius: Brigg Fair - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 5
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 10
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 12
Satie: Vexations - 9
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 5
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## Mika

After trout

Cavalli / Satie

Nominated:
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 1 - Trout
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Cavalli: La Calisto - 19
Delius: Brigg Fair - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 13
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 5
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 10
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 12
Satie: Vexations - 10
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 5
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Dvorak / Satie

Nominated:
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 1 - Trout
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Cavalli: La Calisto - 19
Delius: Brigg Fair - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 15
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 5
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 10
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 12
Satie: Vexations - 11
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 5
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## science

after magnetic ghost: 

Hindemith / Satie 

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Cavalli: La Calisto - 19
Delius: Brigg Fair - 12
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 15
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 5
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 3
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 10
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 12
Satie: Vexations - 12
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 5
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Delius / Halffter

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Cavalli: La Calisto - 19
Delius: Brigg Fair - 14
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 15
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 6
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 3
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 10
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 12
Satie: Vexations - 12
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 5
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Cavalli / Hindemith

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Cavalli: La Calisto - 21
Delius: Brigg Fair - 14
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 15
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 6
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 4
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 10
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 12
Satie: Vexations - 12
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 5
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Kurtag / Cavalli

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
*Cavalli: La Calisto - 22*
Delius: Brigg Fair - 14
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 15
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 6
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 4
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 10
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 12
Satie: Vexations - 12
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 5
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## Trout

2701. Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24
2702. Glass: Songs from Liquid Days
2703. Boulez: Messagesquisse
2704. Leiviskä: Symphony #3
2705. d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
2706. Bernstein: Candide
2707. Kodaly: Theatre Overture
2708. Gluck: Alceste
2709. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1
2710. Hanson: Mosaics
2711. Berg: Der Wein
2712. Adams: Road Movies
2713. Husa: Music for Prague 1968
2714. Xenakis: Rebonds
2715. Beethoven: Consecration of the House overture, op. 124
2716. Ligeti: Aventures
2717. Mondonville: Grands Motets
2718. Fauré: Masques et bergamasques suite, op. 112
2719. Chausson: Symphony
2720. Salonen: LA Variations
2721. Dunstable: Veni sancte spiritus
2722. Wagner: Faust overture
2723. Haydn: Symphony #86 in D
2724. Babbitt: String Quartet #2
2725. Vaet: Missa pro defunctis
2726. Carter: Night Fantasies
2727. Lyapunov: Piano Concerto No.2 Op.38
2728. Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen
2729. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
2730. Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F, F. 67
2731. Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7
2732. Arnold: Symphony #4
2733. Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66
2734. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492
2735. Van der Aa: Imprint
2736. Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2737. Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole
2738. Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112
2739. Lutoslawski: Les espaces du sommeil
2740. Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31
2741. Godowsky: Java Suite
2742. Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C Minor, Op. 32
2743. Murail: Tellur
2744. Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for violin, piano and string orchestra
2745. Auerbach: Dialogues on Stabat Mater
2746. Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330
2747. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2748. Ireland: Piano Concerto
2749. Lajtha: String Quartet No. 10, Op. 58
2750. Bartok: Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71
2751. Norman: Play
2752. Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2 Op.36
2753. Carter: Cello Concerto
2754. Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat minor
2755. Pipelare: Missa L'homme Armé
2756. Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality
2757. Handel: Theodora
2758. Goldmark: Rustic Wedding symphony
2759. Kodály: Missa Brevis
2760. Lindberg: Era
2761. Suk: Ripening, op. 34
2762. Ligeti: Nouvelles aventures
2763. Holst: (First) Choral Symphony
2764. Bax: Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp "Elegiac"
2765. Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome)
2766. O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
2767. Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39
2768. Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608
2769. Blow: Venus and Adonis
2770. Ravel: Don Quichotte
2771. Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29
2772. Pärt: Passio
2773. Coates, E: London Suite
2774. Rameau: Dardanus
2775. Puumala: Apostrophe
2776. Rorem: Violin Concerto
2777. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
2778. Czernowin: MAIM
2779. Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965
2780. Butterworth: Six Songs from 'A Shropshire Lad'
2781. Czerny: String Quartet in D minor
2782. Cage: Quartet for Strings in 4 Parts
2783. Shore: Mythic Gardens
2784. Wolf: Goethe-Lieder
2785. Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum
2786. Kuula: Piano Trio, op. 7
2787. Denisov: Viola/Alto Saxophone Concerto
2788. Haydn: Symphony #90 in C
2789. Marshall: September Canons
2790. Offenbach: La belle Hélène
2791. Saint-Saens: Septet
2792. Falla: La vida breve
2793. Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun)
2794. Strauss: Sinfonia domestica
2795. Goebbels: Eislermaterial
2796. Boughton: The Immortal Hour
2797. Puccini: Manon Lescaut
2798. Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29
2799. Schnittke: A Paganini
2800. Cavalli: La Calisto

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Delius: Brigg Fair - 14
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 15
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 6
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 4
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 10
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 12
Satie: Vexations - 12
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 5
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## Mika

after trout

Gordon Hindemith

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Delius: Brigg Fair - 14
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 15
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 17
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 6
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 5
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 10
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 12
Satie: Vexations - 12
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 5
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika

Gordon Saint-Saens

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Delius: Brigg Fair - 14
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 15
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 19
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 6
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 5
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 10
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 12
Satie: Vexations - 12
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 5
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## Trout

I have updated all the lists on the Google site up through #2800. So there's no need to copy and paste the last 100 enshrined works every time.

After hustlefan:

Halffter / Gordon

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Delius: Brigg Fair - 14
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 15
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 20
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 8
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 5
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 10
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 12
Satie: Vexations - 12
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 5
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## Mika

After trout:

Mozart Raitio

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Delius: Brigg Fair - 14
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 15
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 20
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 8
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 5
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 12
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 13
Satie: Vexations - 12
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 5
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Hindemith / Delius 

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Delius: Brigg Fair - 15
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 15
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 20
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 8
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 7
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 12
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 13
Satie: Vexations - 12
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 5
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Saint-Saens / Gordon

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Delius: Brigg Fair - 15
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 15
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Gordon: Timber - 21
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 8
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 7
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 12
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 13
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 3
Satie: Vexations - 12
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 5
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## hustlefan

after Nereffid:

Zimmermann / Gordon

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Delius: Brigg Fair - 15
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 15
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
*Gordon: Timber - 22*
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 8
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 7
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 12
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 13
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 3
Satie: Vexations - 12
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 7
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Delius: Brigg Fair - 15
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 15
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 8
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 7
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 12
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 13
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 3
Satie: Vexations - 12
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 7
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Delius / Saint-Saens

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Delius: Brigg Fair - 17
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 15
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 8
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 7
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 12
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 13
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 4
Satie: Vexations - 12
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 7
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Delius / Satie

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Delius: Brigg Fair - 19
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 15
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 8
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 7
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 12
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 13
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 4
Satie: Vexations - 13
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 7
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Hindemith / Zimmermann

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Delius: Brigg Fair - 19
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 15
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 8
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 9
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 12
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 13
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 4
Satie: Vexations - 13
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 8
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## Julius Seizure

cool project troutt

aftrer tourt:

Delius

Nominated: 
Schnittke piano tiro



CARTER PIANO TRIO EPIGRAMS
all in mozart k catalogue


----------



## hustlefan

After Julius Seizure:

Schnittke / Delius

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
*Delius: Brigg Fair - 22*
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 15
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 8
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 9
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 12
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 13
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 4
Satie: Vexations - 13
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 3
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 8
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 15
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 8
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 9
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 12
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 5
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 13
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 4
Satie: Vexations - 13
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 3
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 8
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Finnissy / Pokorny (horns)

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 15
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 17
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 8
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 9
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 12
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 6
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 13
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 4
Satie: Vexations - 13
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 3
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 8
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Finnissy / Pokorny 

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 15
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 17
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 8
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 9
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 12
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 7
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 13
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 4
Satie: Vexations - 13
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 3
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 8
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## Mika

after science: 

Finnissy / Hindemith

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 15
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 19
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 8
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 10
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 12
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 7
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 13
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 4
Satie: Vexations - 13
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 3
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 8
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## Trout

Adding in science's vote for Finnissy:

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science

Seconded:
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 15
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 21
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 8
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 10
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 12
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 7
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 13
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 4
Satie: Vexations - 13
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 3
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 8
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## science

MY BAD! 

Thank you, Trout. You remain amazing.


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika and Trout:

Verdi / Finnissy

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 15
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
*Finnissy: Third String Quartet - 22*
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 8
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 10
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 12
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 7
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 13
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 4
Satie: Vexations - 13
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 3
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 8
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 15
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 8
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 10
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 11
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 12
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 7
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 13
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 4
Satie: Vexations - 13
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 3
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 8
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## Mika

After hf

Dvorak Kurtag

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 17
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 8
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 10
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 12
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 7
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 13
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 4
Satie: Vexations - 13
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 3
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 8
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Halffter / Schnittke

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 17
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 10
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 10
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 12
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 7
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 13
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 4
Satie: Vexations - 13
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 4
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 8
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Dvorak / Saint-Saens

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 19
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 10
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 10
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 12
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 7
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 13
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 5
Satie: Vexations - 13
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 4
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 8
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Pokorny / Hindemith 

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 19
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 10
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 11
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 12
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 9
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 13
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 5
Satie: Vexations - 13
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 4
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 8
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## Trout

After the very kind science:

Schnittke / Kurtag

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 19
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 10
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 11
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 12
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 9
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 13
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 5
Satie: Vexations - 13
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 6
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 8
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Zimmermann / Dvorak

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
*Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36 - 20*
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 10
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 11
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 12
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 9
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 13
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 5
Satie: Vexations - 13
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 6
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 10
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 10
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 11
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 12
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 9
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 13
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 5
Satie: Vexations - 13
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 6
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 10
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Mozart / SChnittke

Nominated:
Pokorný (formerly attrib. Boccherini): Flute Concerto in D - 1 - science
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 10
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 11
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 14
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 9
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 13
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 5
Satie: Vexations - 13
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 7
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 10
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Mozart / Hindemith 

Nominated:
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 10
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 12
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 16
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 9
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 13
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 5
Satie: Vexations - 13
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 7
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 10
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 13


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

after science: 

Mozart! / Zivkovic

Nominated:
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 10
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 12
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 18
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 9
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 13
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 5
Satie: Vexations - 13
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 7
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 10
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 14


----------



## Trout

After Kjetil:

Halffter / Pokorny

Nominated:
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 12
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 12
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 18
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 10
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 13
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 5
Satie: Vexations - 13
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 7
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 10
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 14


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Mozart Raitio

*Nominated:*
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 2 - hustlefan

*Seconded:*
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 12
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 12
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 20
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 10
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 10
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 5
Satie: Vexations - 13
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 7
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 10
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 14


----------



## Nereffid

After Mika:

Schnittke / Pergolesi

Nominated:
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 12
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 12
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 13
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 20
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 11
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 10
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 5
Satie: Vexations - 13
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 9
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 10
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After Nereffid:

Saint-Saens / Mozart

Nominated:
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 12
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 12
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 13
*Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 - 21*
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 11
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 10
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 7
Satie: Vexations - 13
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 9
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 10
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 14


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450

Nominated:
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 12
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 12
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 13
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 11
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 10
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 7
Satie: Vexations - 13
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 9
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 10
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 14


----------



## Mika

after hf

Verdi (sec) / Raitio

Nominated:


Seconded:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 11
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 12
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 12
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 13
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 11
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 10
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 15
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 7
Satie: Vexations - 13
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 9
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 4
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 10
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 14


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Enescu / Satie 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 13
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 12
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 12
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 13
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 11
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 10
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 15
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 7
Satie: Vexations - 14
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 9
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 4
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 10
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After science: 

Halffter / Schnittke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 13
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 12
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 13
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 11
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 10
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 15
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 7
Satie: Vexations - 14
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 4
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 10
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Raitio / Handel

Nominated:
Handel: Semele - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 13
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 12
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 13
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 11
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 10
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 17
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 7
Satie: Vexations - 14
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 4
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 10
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 14


----------



## Mika

After hf

Hindemith Verdi

Nominated:
Handel: Semele - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 13
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 13
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 11
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 10
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 17
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 7
Satie: Vexations - 14
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 5
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 10
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Saint-Saens/Raitio

Nominated:
Handel: Semele - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 13
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 13
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 11
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 10
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 18
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 9
Satie: Vexations - 14
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 5
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 10
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 14


----------



## Mika

After hf

Raitio Verdi

Nominated:
Handel: Semele - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 13
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 13
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 11
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 10
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 20
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 9
Satie: Vexations - 14
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 6
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 10
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 14


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Zimmermann / Kurtag

Nominated:
Handel: Semele - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 13
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 14
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 11
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 10
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 20
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 9
Satie: Vexations - 14
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 6
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 14


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After Trout:

Raitio / Zivkovic

Nominated:
Handel: Semele - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 13
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 14
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 11
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 10
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 22
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 9
Satie: Vexations - 14
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 10
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 6
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Kjetil Heggelund:

Schnittke / Saint-Saëns

Nominated:
Handel: Semele - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 13
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 14
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 11
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 10
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 22
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 10
Satie: Vexations - 14
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 12
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 6
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Pergolesi / Verdi

Nominated:
Handel: Semele - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 13
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 14
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 13
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 10
*Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24 - 22*
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 10
Satie: Vexations - 14
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 12
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 7
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 15


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24

Nominated:
Handel: Semele - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 13
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 14
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 13
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 10
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 10
Satie: Vexations - 14
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 12
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 7
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 15


----------



## Nereffid

after hustlefan:

Handel / Zivkovic

Nominated:


Seconded:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 13
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Handel: Semele - 3
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 14
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 13
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 10
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 10
Satie: Vexations - 14
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 12
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 7
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 16


----------



## musicrom

After Nereffid:

Saint-Saens / Satie

Nominated:

Seconded:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 13
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Handel: Semele - 3
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 14
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 13
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 10
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 12
Satie: Vexations - 15
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 12
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 7
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 16


----------



## Blancrocher

after musicrom

Enescu / Schnittke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Handel: Semele - 3
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 14
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 13
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 10
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 12
Satie: Vexations - 15
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 13
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 7
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 16


----------



## Mika

after blancrocher

Enescu / Verdi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 17
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Handel: Semele - 3
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 14
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 13
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 10
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 12
Satie: Vexations - 15
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 13
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 8
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 16


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika

Verdi / Webern

Nominated:
Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 17
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Handel: Semele - 3
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 14
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 13
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 10
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 12
Satie: Vexations - 15
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 13
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 10
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 16


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Webern / Enescu 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 18
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Handel: Semele - 3
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 14
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 13
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 10
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 12
Satie: Vexations - 15
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 13
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 10
Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30 - 3
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 16


----------



## Mika

after science

Webern / Schnittke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 18
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Handel: Semele - 3
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 14
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 13
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 10
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 12
Satie: Vexations - 15
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 14
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 10
Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30 - 5
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 16


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Pokorny / Webern

Nominated:

Seconded:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 18
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Handel: Semele - 3
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 14
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 13
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 12
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 12
Satie: Vexations - 15
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 14
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 10
Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30 - 6
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 16


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Enescu / Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 20
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Handel: Semele - 4
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 14
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 13
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 12
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 12
Satie: Vexations - 15
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 14
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 10
Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30 - 6
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 16


----------



## Mika

After hf

Webern Enescu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 21
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Handel: Semele - 4
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 14
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 13
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 12
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 12
Satie: Vexations - 15
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 14
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 10
Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30 - 8
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 16


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Enescu Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18 - 23*
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Handel: Semele - 5
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 14
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 13
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 12
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 12
Satie: Vexations - 15
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 14
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 10
Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30 - 8
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 16


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18

Nominated:

Seconded:
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Handel: Semele - 5
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 14
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 13
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 12
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 12
Satie: Vexations - 15
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 14
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 10
Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30 - 8
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 16


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Webern / (Pavel) Haas

Nominated:
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Handel: Semele - 5
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 14
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 13
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 12
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 12
Satie: Vexations - 15
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 14
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 10
Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30 - 10
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 16


----------



## Mika

After trout

Webern / Schnittke

Nominated:
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Handel: Semele - 5
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 14
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 13
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 12
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 12
Satie: Vexations - 15
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 15
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 10
Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30 - 12
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 16


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Zivkovic / Handel

Nominated:
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Handel: Semele - 6
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 14
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 13
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 12
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 12
Satie: Vexations - 15
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 15
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 10
Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30 - 12
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 18


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Pergolesi / Haas 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 2
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Handel: Semele - 6
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 14
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 12
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 12
Satie: Vexations - 15
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 15
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 10
Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30 - 12
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Webern / Haas

Nominated:

Seconded:
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 3
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Handel: Semele - 6
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 14
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 12
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 12
Satie: Vexations - 15
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 15
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 10
Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30 - 14
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 12
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 18


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Haas / Zimmermann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 5
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Handel: Semele - 6
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 14
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 12
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 12
Satie: Vexations - 15
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 15
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 10
Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30 - 14
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 13
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 18


----------



## Mika

After trout:

Zivkovic Kurtag

Nominated:

Seconded:
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 5
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Handel: Semele - 6
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 12
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 12
Satie: Vexations - 15
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 15
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 10
Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30 - 14
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 13
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 20


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Haas / Webern

Nominated:

Seconded:
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 7
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Handel: Semele - 6
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 12
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 12
Satie: Vexations - 15
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 15
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 10
Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30 - 15
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 13
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 20


----------



## Trout

After Blancrocher:

Pokorny / Haas

Nominated:

Seconded:
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 8
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Handel: Semele - 6
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 12
Satie: Vexations - 15
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 15
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 10
Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30 - 15
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 13
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 20


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Zivkovic / Verdi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 8
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Handel: Semele - 6
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 12
Satie: Vexations - 15
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 15
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 11
Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30 - 15
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 13
*Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart - 22*


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 8
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Handel: Semele - 6
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 12
Satie: Vexations - 15
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 15
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 11
Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30 - 15
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 13


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Webern / Schnittke 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 8
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Handel: Semele - 6
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 12
Satie: Vexations - 15
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 16
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 11
Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30 - 17
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Webern / Saint-Saëns

Nominated:

Seconded:
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 8
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Handel: Semele - 6
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 14
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 13
Satie: Vexations - 15
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 16
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 11
Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30 - 19
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 13


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Webern / Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 8
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Handel: Semele - 6
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 13
Satie: Vexations - 15
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 16
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 11
Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30 - 21
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Webern / Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 8
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Handel: Semele - 7
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 13
Satie: Vexations - 15
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 16
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 11
*Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30 - 23*
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 13


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30

Nominated:

Seconded:
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 8
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Handel: Semele - 7
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 15
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 13
Satie: Vexations - 15
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 16
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 11
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 13


----------



## science

after Hustle: 

Henze / Hindemith 

Nominated:
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 8
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Handel: Semele - 7
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 16
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 13
Satie: Vexations - 15
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 16
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 11
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 13


----------



## Mika

after science: 

Satie Verdi 

Nominated:
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 8
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 14
Handel: Semele - 7
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 16
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 13
Satie: Vexations - 17
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 16
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 12
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 13


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Satie / Halffter

Nominated:
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 8
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 7
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 16
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 13
Satie: Vexations - 19
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 16
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 12
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Satie / Haas

Nominated:
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 9
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 7
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 16
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 13
Satie: Vexations - 21
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 16
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 12
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 13


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Satie / Haas 

Nominated:
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 10
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 7
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 16
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 13
Satie: Vexations - 23
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 16
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 12
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 13


----------



## science

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations

Nominated:
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 10
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 7
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 16
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 13
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 16
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 12
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 13


----------



## Mika

after science

Schnittke Verdi

*Nominated:*
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 2 - science

*Seconded:*
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 10
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 7
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 16
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 13
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 18
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 13
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Schnittke / Haas

Nominated:
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 2 - science

Seconded:
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 11
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 7
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 16
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 13
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 20
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 13
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Henze / Beethoven

Nominated:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 11
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 7
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 4
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 16
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 13
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 20
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 13
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 13


----------



## Mika

After hf

Verdi Henze

Nominated:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 11
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 7
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 5
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 16
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 13
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 20
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 15
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 13


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Schnittke / Beethoven 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 2
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 11
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 7
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 5
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 16
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 13
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 22
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 15
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 13


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

after science: 

Beethoven / Saint Saens

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 4
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 11
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 7
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 5
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 16
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 14
Schnittke: Piano Trio - 22
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 15
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 13


----------



## Trout

After Kjetil:

Haas / Schnittke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 4
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 13
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 7
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 5
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 16
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 14
*Schnittke: Piano Trio - 23*
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 15
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 13


----------



## Trout

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 4
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 13
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 7
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 5
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 16
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 14
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 15
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Handel / Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 4
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 13
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 9
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 5
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 17
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 14
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 15
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 13


----------



## science

after hustle fan: 

Hindemith / Henze 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 4
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 13
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 9
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 6
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 19
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 14
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 15
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 13


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Hindemith / Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 5
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 13
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 9
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 6
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 21
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 14
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 15
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Andree / Gesualdo

Nominated:

Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 2 - mmsbls
Gesualdo: Madrigals Book VI - 1 - mmsbls (NOTE: we used Quinto Libro di Madrigali (Book V) for Book 5)

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 5
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 13
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 9
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 6
Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 21
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 14
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 15
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 13


----------



## hustlefan

Gesualdo: Madrigals Book VI is already on the list as Sesto Libro di Madrigali (Book VI)

After mmsbls:

Henze / Hindemith

Nominated:

Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 2 - mmsbls
Gesualdo: Madrigals Book VI - 1 - mmsbls (NOTE: we used Quinto Libro di Madrigali (Book V) for Book 5)

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 5
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 13
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 9
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 8
*Hindemith: Harp Sonata - 22*
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 14
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 15
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 13


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata

Nominated:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 2 - mmsbls
Gesualdo: Madrigals Book VI - 1 - mmsbls (NOTE: we used Quinto Libro di Madrigali (Book V) for Book 5)

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 5
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 13
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 9
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 8
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 15
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 14
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 15
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 13


----------



## Trout

Yes, the 3rd, 5th, and 6th books are on the list. If there are any requests for any of the other books, I can just add them since the madrigals were technically enshrined together as one entry.

After hustlefan:

Zimmermann / Kurtag

Nominated:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 5
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 13
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 9
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 8
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 16
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 14
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 15
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 15


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Mouton / Henze

Nominated:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 2 - mmsbls
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 5
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 13
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 9
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 9
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 16
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 14
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 15
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 15


----------



## Mika

after science:

Haas / Henze

*Nominated:*
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 2 - mmsbls
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 2 - science

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 5
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 9
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 10
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 16
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 14
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 15
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 15


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika:

Kurtag / Beethoven

Nominated:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 2 - mmsbls
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 6
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 9
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 10
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 18
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 14
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 15
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 15


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Andre / Kurtag

Nominated:
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 4
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 6
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 9
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 10
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 19
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 14
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 15
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 15


----------



## Trout

After science:

Kurtag / Mouton

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 4
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 6
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 9
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 10
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 21
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 3
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 14
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 15
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Andree / Kurtag

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 6
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 9
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 10
*Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 - 22*
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 3
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 14
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 15
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 15


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 6
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 9
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 10
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 3
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 14
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 15
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After myself:

Handel / Verdi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 6
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 11
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 10
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 3
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 14
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 16
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 15


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After hustlefan:

Castelnuovo-Tedesco / Beethoven

Nominated:
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 7
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 11
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 10
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 3
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 14
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 16
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 15


----------



## science

after hustle fan: 

Verdi / Mouton 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 6
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 11
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 10
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 4
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 14
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 18
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 15


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I beat you science!


----------



## Trout

After science (and adding Kjetil's vote):

Andree / Mouton

Nominated:
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 7
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 11
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 10
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 5
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 14
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 18
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 15


----------



## Mika

After trout

Verdi Henze

Nominated:
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 7
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 11
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 11
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 5
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 14
Verdi: Luisa Miller - 20
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Verdi Mouton

Nominated:
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 7
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 11
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 11
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 6
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 14
*Verdi: Luisa Miller - 22*
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 15


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller

Nominated:
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 7
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 15
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 11
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 11
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 6
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 14
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 15


----------



## Mika

After hf

Haas Beethoven

Nominated:
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 8
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 17
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 11
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 11
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 6
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 14
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 15


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Haas / Pejacevic

Nominated:
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 8
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 19
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 11
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 11
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 6
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 14
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Haas / Castelnuovo-Tedesco

Nominated:
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 3
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 21
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 11
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 11
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 6
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 14
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 15


----------



## science

after Hustle: 

C-T / Haas 

Nominated:
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 5
Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" - 22
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 11
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 11
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 6
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 14
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 15


----------



## science

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"

Nominated:
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 5
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 11
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 11
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 6
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 14
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 15


----------



## Trout

After science:

Zimmermann / Mouton

Nominated:
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 5
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 11
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 11
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 7
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 14
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 17


----------



## Mika

After trout

Zimmermann / Henze

Nominated:
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 5
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 11
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 12
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 7
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 14
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Saint-Saëns / Andree

Nominated:
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 5
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 11
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 12
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 7
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 16
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 19


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Zimmermann / Beethoven

Nominated:
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 5
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 11
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 12
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 7
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 16
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 21


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Henze / Peja 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 5
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 11
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 14
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 7
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 2
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 16
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 21


----------



## Mika

after science

Henze / Zimmermann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 5
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 11
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 16
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 7
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 2
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 16
Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 22


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Pejacevic / Zimmermann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 5
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 11
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 16
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 7
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 4
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 16
*Zimmermann: Photoptosis - 23*


----------



## Trout

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 5
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 11
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 16
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 7
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 4
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 16


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Saint-Saens / Martinu

Nominated:
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 5
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 15
Handel: Semele - 11
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 16
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 7
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 4
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 18


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Mouton / Halffter

Nominated:
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 5
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 16
Handel: Semele - 11
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 16
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 9
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 4
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 18


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Am I allowed to do this? I'm sure it should not be on you-tube...but it's a piece I have nominated with one of my absolute favorite guys, Frank Bungarten


----------



## Mika

After trout

Saint-Saens / Beethoven

Nominated:
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 5
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 16
Handel: Semele - 11
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 16
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 9
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 4
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 20


----------



## science

after Mika: 

SS / Martinu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 5
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 16
Handel: Semele - 11
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 16
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 2
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 9
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 4
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 14
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 22


----------



## Trout

After science:

Pokorny / Saint-Saens

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 5
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 16
Handel: Semele - 11
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 16
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 2
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 9
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 4
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 16
*Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso - 23*


----------



## Trout

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 5
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 16
Handel: Semele - 11
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 16
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 2
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 9
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 4
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 16


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Mouton / Bellini

Nominated:
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 5
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 16
Handel: Semele - 11
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 16
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 2
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 11
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 4
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 15
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 16


----------



## Mika

After hf:

Henze Pergolesi

Nominated:
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 5
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 16
Handel: Semele - 11
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 18
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 2
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 11
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 4
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 16
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 16


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika:

Henze Andree

Nominated:
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 5
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 16
Handel: Semele - 11
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 20
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 2
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 11
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 4
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 16
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 16


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After hustlefan:

Henze / C-T

Nominated:
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 6
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 16
Handel: Semele - 11
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 22
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 2
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 11
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 4
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 16
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 16


----------



## science

after KH:

Bellini / Henze

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 3
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 6
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 16
Handel: Semele - 11
Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa) - 23
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 2
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 11
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 4
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 16
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 16


----------



## science

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)


----------



## Mika

after Science

Bellini / Pergolesi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 5
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 6
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 16
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 2
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 11
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 4
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 17
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 16


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika

Pergolesi / Boulez

Nominated:
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 5
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 6
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 16
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 2
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 11
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 4
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 19
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 16


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Pergolesi / Boulez 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 5
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 2
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 6
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 16
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 2
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 11
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 4
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 21
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 16


----------



## Trout

After science:

Andree / Pejacevic

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 5
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 2
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 6
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 16
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 2
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 11
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 5
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 21
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 16


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Pergolesi / Martinu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 5
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 2
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 6
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 16
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 3
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 11
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 5
*Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo - 23*
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 16


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 5
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 2
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 6
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 16
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 3
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 11
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 5
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 16


----------



## Mika

After hf

Boulez Martinu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 5
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 4
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 6
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 16
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 4
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 11
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 5
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 16


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Halffter / Mouton

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 5
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 4
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 6
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 18
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 4
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 5
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Halffter / Andree

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 13
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 5
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 4
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 6
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 20
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 4
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 5
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 16


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Halffter / Bellini

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 13
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 6
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 4
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 6
Halffter: Sinfonietta - 22
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 4
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 5
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 16


----------



## hustlefan

After myself:

Martinu / Halffter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 13
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 6
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 4
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 6
*Halffter: Sinfonietta - 23*
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 6
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 5
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 16


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 13
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 6
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 4
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 6
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 6
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 5
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 16


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Pokorny / Martinu 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 13
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 6
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 4
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 6
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 7
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 5
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 18


----------



## Mika

after science: 

Boulez Pokorny 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 13
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 6
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 6
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 7
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 5
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 19


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Pejacevic / Pokorny

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 13
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 6
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 6
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 7
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 7
*Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F - 20*


----------



## Trout

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F


Nominated:

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 13
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 6
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 6
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 7
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bruch / Adès

Nominated:
Adès - Piano Quintet - 1 - mmsbls
Bruch - Canzone - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 13
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 6
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 6
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 7
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 7


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Andree / Castelnuovo-Tedesco

Nominated:
Adès - Piano Quintet - 1 - mmsbls
Bruch - Canzone - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 15
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 6
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 7
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 7
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 7


----------



## science

after hustle fan: 

Bellini / Martinu 

Nominated:
Adès - Piano Quintet - 1 - mmsbls
Bruch - Canzone - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 15
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 8
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 7
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 8
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 7


----------



## Trout

After science:

Ades / Bruch

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 3
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 15
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 8
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 6
Bruch: Canzone - 3
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 7
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 8
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 7


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Boulez / Pejacevic

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 3
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 15
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 8
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 8
Bruch: Canzone - 3
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 7
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 8
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 8


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Bellini / CT

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 3
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 15
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 10
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 8
Bruch: Canzone - 3
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 8
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 8
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Pejačević / Andree

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 3
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 16
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 10
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 8
Bruch: Canzone - 3
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 8
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 8
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 10


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After mmsbis:

Andree / CT

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 3
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 18
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 10
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 8
Bruch: Canzone - 3
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 9
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 8
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 10


----------



## Mika

After Kjetil

Boulez Ades

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 4
Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 18
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 10
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 10
Bruch: Canzone - 3
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 9
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 8
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Martinu Andree

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 4
*Andree, Elfrida: Piano Quintet - 19*
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 10
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 10
Bruch: Canzone - 3
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 9
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 10
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 10


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 4
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 10
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 10
Bruch: Canzone - 3
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 9
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 10
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 10


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Mouton / Zimmerli

Nominated:
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 4
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 10
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 10
Bruch: Canzone - 3
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 9
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 10
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 14
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 10


----------



## Mika

After trout

Mouton / Boulez

Nominated:
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 4
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 10
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 11
Bruch: Canzone - 3
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 9
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 10
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 16
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Zimmerli / Ades

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 5
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 10
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 11
Bruch: Canzone - 3
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 9
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 10
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 16
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 10 
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 3


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Mouton / Bruch

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 5
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 10
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 11
Bruch: Canzone - 4
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 9
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 10
*Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus - 18*
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 10 
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 3


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 5
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 10
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 11
Bruch: Canzone - 4
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 9
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 10
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 10 
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 3


----------



## science

After hustle: 

Bellini / Martinu 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 5
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 12
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 11
Bruch: Canzone - 4
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 9
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 11
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 10 
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 3


----------



## Trout

After science:

Bruch / Zimmerli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 5
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 12
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 11
Bruch: Canzone - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 9
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 11
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 10 
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 4


----------



## Mika

After trout:

ades boulez

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 12
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 12
Bruch: Canzone - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 9
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 11
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 10 
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 4


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Bellini / C-T 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 14
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 12
Bruch: Canzone - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 10
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 11
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 10 
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 4


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Bellini / C-T 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 16
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 12
Bruch: Canzone - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 11
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 11
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 10 
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 4


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Ades / Saariaho

Nominated:
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 16
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 12
Bruch: Canzone - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 11
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 11
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 10 
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 4


----------



## Mika

After trout

Boulez / Hillborg: Beast Sampler

Nominated:
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 1 - Mika
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 16
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 14
Bruch: Canzone - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 11
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 11
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 10 
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Zimmerli / Ades

Nominated:
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 1 - Mika
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 16
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 14
Bruch: Canzone - 6
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 11
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 11
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 10
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Bruch / Zimmerli

Nominated:
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 1 - Mika
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 16
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 14
Bruch: Canzone - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 11
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 11
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 10
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 7


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After hustlefan:

Bellini / CT

Nominated:
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 1 - Mika
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 18
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 14
Bruch: Canzone - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 11
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 10
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 7


----------



## Mika

After Kjetil

Bellini / Ades

Nominated:
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 1 - Mika
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 11
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 20
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 14
Bruch: Canzone - 8
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 11
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 10
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 7


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Pejacevic / Bruch

Nominated:
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 1 - Mika
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 11
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 20
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 14
Bruch: Canzone - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 11
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 7


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Zimmerli / Bellini

Nominated:
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 1 - Mika
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 11
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
*Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi - 21*
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 14
Bruch: Canzone - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 11
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 9


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi

Nominated:
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 1 - Mika
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 11
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 14
Bruch: Canzone - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Handel: Semele - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 11
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 9


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Hillborg / Boulez

Nominated:
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 11
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 15
Bruch: Canzone - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Handel: Semele - 11
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 3
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 11
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 9


----------



## Mika

After trout

Boulez Saariaho

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 11
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 17
Bruch: Canzone - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Handel: Semele - 11
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 3
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 11
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 2
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 9


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Willaert / Martinu 

Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 2 - science 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 11
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 17
Bruch: Canzone - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Handel: Semele - 11
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 3
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 2
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 9


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Saariaho / Willaert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 11
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 17
Bruch: Canzone - 9
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Handel: Semele - 11
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 3
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 4
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 3
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Nereffid:

Zimmerli / Bruch

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 11
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 17
Bruch: Canzone - 10
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Handel: Semele - 11
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 3
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 4
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 3
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Hillborg / Dvorak

Nominated:
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 11
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 17
Bruch: Canzone - 10
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Handel: Semele - 11
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 5
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 4
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 3
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 11


----------



## Mika

After hf:

Hillborg / Dvorak

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 11
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 17
Bruch: Canzone - 10
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 2
Handel: Semele - 11
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 7
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 4
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 3
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 11


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Saariaho / Boulez

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 11
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 18
Bruch: Canzone - 10
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 2
Handel: Semele - 11
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 7
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 6
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 3
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Willaert / Boulez

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 11
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
*Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano - 19*
Bruch: Canzone - 10
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 2
Handel: Semele - 11
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 7
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 6
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 5
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 11


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 11
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bruch: Canzone - 10
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 2
Handel: Semele - 11
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 7
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 6
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 5
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 11


----------



## Mika

after hf

Ades Willaert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 13
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 10
Bruch: Canzone - 10
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 2
Handel: Semele - 11
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 7
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 6
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 6
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 11


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Dvorak / Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 13
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 11
Bruch: Canzone - 10
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 4
Handel: Semele - 11
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 7
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 6
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 6
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Dvorak / Zimmerli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 13
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 11
Bruch: Canzone - 10
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 6
Handel: Semele - 11
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 7
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 6
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 6
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After mmslbs:

Saariaho / Donizetti

Nominated:
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 13
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 11
Bruch: Canzone - 10
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 6
Handel: Semele - 11
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 7
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 8
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 6
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 12


----------



## Mika

After hf

Dvorak Hillborg

Nominated:
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 13
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 11
Bruch: Canzone - 10
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 8
Handel: Semele - 11
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 8
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 8
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 6
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 12


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ades / Saariaho

Nominated:
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 15
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 11
Bruch: Canzone - 10
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 8
Handel: Semele - 11
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 8
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 9
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 6
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 12


----------



## Trout

After myself:

Ades / Hillborg

Nominated:
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Adès: Piano Quintet - 17
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 11
Bruch: Canzone - 10
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 8
Handel: Semele - 11
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 9
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 9
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 6
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Ades / Dvorak

Nominated:
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
*Adès: Piano Quintet - 19*
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 11
Bruch: Canzone - 10
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 9
Handel: Semele - 11
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 9
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 9
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 6
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 12


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet

Nominated:
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 11
Bruch: Canzone - 10
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 9
Handel: Semele - 11
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 9
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 9
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 6
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After myself:

Willaert Saariaho

Nominated:
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 11
Bruch: Canzone - 10
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 9
Handel: Semele - 11
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 9
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 10
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 8
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 12


----------



## Mika

After hf

Saariaho Dvorak

Nominated:
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 11
Bruch: Canzone - 10
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 10
Handel: Semele - 11
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 9
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 12
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 8
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 12


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Saariaho / Bruch

Nominated:
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 11
Bruch: Canzone - 11
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 10
Handel: Semele - 11
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 9
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 8
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Willaert / Hillborg

Nominated:
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 11
Bruch: Canzone - 11
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 10
Handel: Semele - 11
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 10
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 10
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Zimmerli / Bruch

Nominated:
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 11
Bruch: Canzone - 12
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 10
Handel: Semele - 11
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 10
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 10
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Dvorak / Handel

Nominated:
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 11
Bruch: Canzone - 12
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 12
Handel: Semele - 12
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 10
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 10
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 14


----------



## Mika

After hf

Donizetti / Handel

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 11
Bruch: Canzone - 12
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 3
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 12
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 10
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 10
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 14


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Zimmerli / Bruch

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 11
Bruch: Canzone - 13
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 3
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 12
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 10
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 10
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 16


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Zimmerli / Donizetti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 11
Bruch: Canzone - 13
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 4
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 12
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 10
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 10
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 18


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Zimmerli / Hillborg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 11
Bruch: Canzone - 13
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 4
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 12
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 10
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 20


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Beethoven / Zimmerli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 13
Bruch: Canzone - 13
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 4
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 12
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 10
*Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 - 21*


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 13
Bruch: Canzone - 13
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 4
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 12
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 12
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 10


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Willaert / Martinu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 13
Bruch: Canzone - 13
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 4
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 12
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 11
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 13
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 12


----------



## Mika

After science

Hillborg Donizetti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 13
Bruch: Canzone - 13
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 5
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 12
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 13
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 13
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 12


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Saariaho / Radulescu

Nominated:
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 13
Bruch: Canzone - 13
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 5
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 12
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 13
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 13
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 16
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 12


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Radulescu / Dvorak 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 13
Bruch: Canzone - 13
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 5
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 13
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 13
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 13
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 3
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 16
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 12


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Donizetti / Radulescu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 13
Bruch: Canzone - 13
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 7
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 13
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 13
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 13
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 4
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 16
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 12


----------



## Mika

after hf:

Donizetti / Saariaho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 13
Bruch: Canzone - 13
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 9
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 13
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 13
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 13
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 4
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 17
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 12


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Feldman / Saariaho 

Nominated:
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 13
Bruch: Canzone - 13
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 9
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 13
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 13
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 13
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 4
Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 18
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 12


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Saariaho / Radulescu

Nominated:
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 13
Bruch: Canzone - 13
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 9
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 13
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 13
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 13
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 5
*Saariaho: Sept Papillons - 20*
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 12


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons

Nominated:
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 2 - science

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 13
Bruch: Canzone - 13
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 9
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 13
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 13
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 13
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 5
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 12


----------



## Mika

After hf

Donizetti / Sibelius: Rakastava

Nominated:
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 2 - science 
Sibelius: Rakastava - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 13
Bruch: Canzone - 13
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 11
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 13
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 13
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 13
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 5
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 12


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Martinu / Willaert

Nominated:
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 2 - science 
Sibelius: Rakastava - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 13
Bruch: Canzone - 13
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 11
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 13
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 13
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 14
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 5
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Sibelius / Feldman

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 13
Bruch: Canzone - 13
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 11
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 13
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 3
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 13
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 14
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 5
Sibelius: Rakastava - 3
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## Mika

After hf

Feldman Hillborg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 13
Bruch: Canzone - 13
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 11
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 13
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 5
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 14
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 14
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 5
Sibelius: Rakastava - 3
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Radulescu / Sibelius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 13
Bruch: Canzone - 13
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 11
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 13
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 5
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 14
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 14
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 7
Sibelius: Rakastava - 4
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Martinu / Sibelius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 13
Bruch: Canzone - 13
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 11
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 13
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 5
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 14
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 16
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 7
Sibelius: Rakastava - 5
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Martinu / Radulescu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 13
Bruch: Canzone - 13
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 11
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 13
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 5
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 14
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 18
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 12
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 8
Sibelius: Rakastava - 5
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Atterberg/Pejacevic

Nominated:

Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 2 - Aecio



Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 13
Bruch: Canzone - 13
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 12
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 11
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 13
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 5
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 14
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 18
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 13
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 8
Sibelius: Rakastava - 5
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## Mika

Default
After Aecio

Donizetti / C-T

Nominated:

Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 2 - Aecio



Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 13
Bruch: Canzone - 13
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 13
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 13
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 13
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 5
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 14
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 18
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 13
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 8
Sibelius: Rakastava - 5
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Martinu / Radulescu

Nominated:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 13
Bruch: Canzone - 13
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 13
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 13
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 13
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 5
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 14
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 20
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 13
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 9
Sibelius: Rakastava - 5
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## Mika

After Hf

Feldman Sibelius

Nominated:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 13
Bruch: Canzone - 13
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 13
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 13
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 13
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 7
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 14
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 20
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 13
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 9
Sibelius: Rakastava - 6
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Pejacevic/CT

Nominated:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 13
Bruch: Canzone - 13
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 14
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 13
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 13
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 7
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 14
Martinů: The Greek Passion - 20
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 15
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 9
Sibelius: Rakastava - 6
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio

Martinu/Atterberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 13
Bruch: Canzone - 13
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 14
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 13
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 13
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 7
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 14
*Martinů: The Greek Passion - 22*
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 15
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 9
Sibelius: Rakastava - 6
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 3
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 13
Bruch: Canzone - 13
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 14
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 13
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 13
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 7
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 14
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 15
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 9
Sibelius: Rakastava - 6
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Bruch / Atterberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 4
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 13
Bruch: Canzone - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 14
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 13
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 13
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 7
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 14
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 15
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 9
Sibelius: Rakastava - 6
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After mmsbis:

Pejačević / Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 4
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 14
Bruch: Canzone - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 14
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 13
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 13
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 7
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 14
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 17
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 9
Sibelius: Rakastava - 6
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## Mika

After Kjetil:

Pejačević / Atterberg

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 5
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 14
Bruch: Canzone - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 14
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 13
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 13
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 7
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 14
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 19
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 9
Sibelius: Rakastava - 6
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Pejacevic / Hillborg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 5
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 14
Bruch: Canzone - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 14
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 13
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 13
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 7
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 21
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 9
Sibelius: Rakastava - 6
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Feldman / Dvorak

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 5
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 14
Bruch: Canzone - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 14
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 13
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 14
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 9
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 21
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 9
Sibelius: Rakastava - 6
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## Mika

after Science

Feldman / Atterberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 14
Bruch: Canzone - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 14
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 13
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 14
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 11
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 21
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 9
Sibelius: Rakastava - 6
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika

Sibelius / Pejačević

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 14
Bruch: Canzone - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 14
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 13
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 14
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 11
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
*Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 - 22*
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 9
Sibelius: Rakastava - 8
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 14
Bruch: Canzone - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 14
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 13
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 14
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 11
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 9
Sibelius: Rakastava - 8
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Bruch / Radulescu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 14
Bruch: Canzone - 17
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 14
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 13
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 14
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 11
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 10
Sibelius: Rakastava - 8
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Clarke/CT

Nominated:

Clarke: Piano Trio - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 14
Bruch: Canzone - 17
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 15
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 13
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 14
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 11
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 10
Sibelius: Rakastava - 8
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Sibelius Bruch

Nominated:

Clarke: Piano Trio - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 14
Bruch: Canzone - 18
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 15
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 13
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 14
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 11
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 10
Sibelius: Rakastava - 10
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Bruch Atterberg

Nominated:
Clarke: Piano Trio - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 14
Bruch: Canzone - 20
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 15
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 13
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 14
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 11
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 10
Sibelius: Rakastava - 10
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Bruch / Clarke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 14
*Bruch: Canzone - 22*
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 15
Clarke: Piano Trio - 3
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 13
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 14
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 11
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 10
Sibelius: Rakastava - 10
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## Trout

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 14
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 15
Clarke: Piano Trio - 3
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 13
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 14
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 11
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 10
Sibelius: Rakastava - 10
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Dvorak / Atterberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 14
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 15
Clarke: Piano Trio - 3
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 13
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 16
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 11
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 10
Sibelius: Rakastava - 10
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Feldman / Beethoven 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 15
Clarke: Piano Trio - 3
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 13
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 16
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 13
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 10
Sibelius: Rakastava - 10
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## Trout

After science:

Radulescu / Clarke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 15
Clarke: Piano Trio - 4
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 13
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 16
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 13
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 12
Sibelius: Rakastava - 10
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Dvorak / Messiaen

Nominated:
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 15
Clarke: Piano Trio - 3
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 13
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 18
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 13
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 10
Sibelius: Rakastava - 10
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## Mika

after hf:

Donizetti Sibelius

Nominated:
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 15
Clarke: Piano Trio - 3
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 15
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 18
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 13
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 10
Sibelius: Rakastava - 11
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## Trout

After Mika (and including my last vote):

Clarke / Sibelius

Nominated:
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 15
Clarke: Piano Trio - 6
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 15
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 18
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 13
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 12
Sibelius: Rakastava - 12
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## hustlefan

after Trout:

Dvorak Clarke

Nominated:
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 15
Clarke: Piano Trio - 7
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 15
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 20
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 13
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 12
Sibelius: Rakastava - 11
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## Mika

After hf

Atterberg Dvorak

Nominated:
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 15
Clarke: Piano Trio - 7
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 15
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 21
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 13
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 12
Sibelius: Rakastava - 11
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Atterberg Sibelius

Nominated:
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 15
Clarke: Piano Trio - 7
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 15
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 21
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 13
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 12
Sibelius: Rakastava - 12
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio

Clarke Dvorak

Nominated:
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 15
Clarke: Piano Trio - 9
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 15
*Dvořák: Symphonic Variations - 22*
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 13
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 12
Sibelius: Rakastava - 12
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations

Nominated:
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 15
Clarke: Piano Trio - 9
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 15
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 13
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 12
Sibelius: Rakastava - 12
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## Mika

after hf

Donizetti Messiaen

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 15
Clarke: Piano Trio - 9
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 17
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 13
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 2
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 12
Sibelius: Rakastava - 12
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Willaert/Feldman

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 15
Clarke: Piano Trio - 9
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 17
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 14
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 2
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 12
Sibelius: Rakastava - 12
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio

Donizetti/Messiaen

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 15
Clarke: Piano Trio - 9
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 19
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 14
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 3
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 12
Sibelius: Rakastava - 12
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Mika

After hf

Donizetti/Sibelius

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 15
Clarke: Piano Trio - 9
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 21
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 14
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 3
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 12
Sibelius: Rakastava - 13
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Radulescu / Clarke

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 15
Clarke: Piano Trio - 10
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 21
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 14
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 3
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 14
Sibelius: Rakastava - 13
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Messiaen / Donizetti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 15
Clarke: Piano Trio - 10
*Donizetti: Maria Stuarda - 22*
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 14
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 5
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 14
Sibelius: Rakastava - 13
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 15
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 15
Clarke: Piano Trio - 10
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 14
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 5
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 14
Sibelius: Rakastava - 13
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Radulescu / Beethoven 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 16
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 15
Clarke: Piano Trio - 10
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 14
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 5
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 16
Sibelius: Rakastava - 13
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Science

CT/Sibelius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 16
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 17
Clarke: Piano Trio - 10
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 14
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 5
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 16
Sibelius: Rakastava - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio:

Schumann/Delius

Nominated:
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 2 - hustlefan
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 16
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 17
Clarke: Piano Trio - 10
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 14
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 5
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 16
Sibelius: Rakastava - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## science

after hustle:

Delius / Schumann 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 16
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 17
Clarke: Piano Trio - 10
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 3
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 14
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 5
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 16
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 3
Sibelius: Rakastava - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Mika

after science

Feldman Delius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 16
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 17
Clarke: Piano Trio - 10
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 4
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 16
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 5
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 16
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 3
Sibelius: Rakastava - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika

Castelnuovo-Tedesco / Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 12
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 16
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 19
Clarke: Piano Trio - 10
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 4
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 16
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 15
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 5
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 16
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 4
Sibelius: Rakastava - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Mika

after hf

Atterberg Hillborg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 16
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 19
Clarke: Piano Trio - 10
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 4
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 16
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 5
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 16
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 4
Sibelius: Rakastava - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## science

after Mika: 

CT / Feldman 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 14
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 16
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 21
Clarke: Piano Trio - 10
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 4
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 17
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 5
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 16
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 4
Sibelius: Rakastava - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Atterberg/CT

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 16
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 16
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 22
Clarke: Piano Trio - 10
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 4
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 17
Handel: Semele - 13
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 5
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 16
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 4
Sibelius: Rakastava - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio

CT/Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 16
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 16
*Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195 - 24*
Clarke: Piano Trio - 10
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 4
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 17
Handel: Semele - 14
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 5
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 16
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 4
Sibelius: Rakastava - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 16
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 16
Clarke: Piano Trio - 10
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 4
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 17
Handel: Semele - 14
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 5
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 16
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 4
Sibelius: Rakastava - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Atterberg / Messiaen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 18
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 16
Clarke: Piano Trio - 10
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 4
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 17
Handel: Semele - 14
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 6
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 16
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 4
Sibelius: Rakastava - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After mmsbis:

Atterberg / Messiaen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 20
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 16
Clarke: Piano Trio - 10
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 4
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 17
Handel: Semele - 14
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 7
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 16
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 4
Sibelius: Rakastava - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Mika

After Kjetil

Atterberg / Sibelius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 22
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 16
Clarke: Piano Trio - 10
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 4
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 17
Handel: Semele - 14
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 7
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 16
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 4
Sibelius: Rakastava - 15
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Clarke / Messiaen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 22
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 16
Clarke: Piano Trio - 12
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 4
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 17
Handel: Semele - 14
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 8
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 16
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 4
Sibelius: Rakastava - 15
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Atterberg Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Atterberg: Cello Concerto - 24*
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 16
Clarke: Piano Trio - 12
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 4
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 17
Handel: Semele - 14
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 8
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 16
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 5
Sibelius: Rakastava - 15
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 16
Clarke: Piano Trio - 12
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 4
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 17
Handel: Semele - 14
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 8
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 16
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 5
Sibelius: Rakastava - 15
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Hustlefan

Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 2 - Aecio

Pejacevic/Beethoven

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 17
Clarke: Piano Trio - 12
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 4
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 17
Handel: Semele - 14
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 8
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 16
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 5
Sibelius: Rakastava - 15
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio

Messiaen/Delius

Nominated:
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 17
Clarke: Piano Trio - 12
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 5
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 17
Handel: Semele - 14
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 10
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 16
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 5
Sibelius: Rakastava - 15
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Mika

After hf

Feldman/Delius

*Nominated:*
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 17
Clarke: Piano Trio - 12
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 6
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 19
Handel: Semele - 14
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 10
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 16
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 5
Sibelius: Rakastava - 15
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Clarke / Radulescu

Nominated:
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 17
Clarke: Piano Trio - 14
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 6
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 19
Handel: Semele - 14
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 10
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 5
Sibelius: Rakastava - 15
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15

I'm kind of torn about Pejacevic's Symphony, despite being a fan of her Piano Trio and Piano Quintet. From what I remember, the work has some very lovely moments in the first 3 movements, but I found the finale pretty disappointing. I suppose I might have to give it another listen.


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Schumann / Delius

Nominated:
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 17
Clarke: Piano Trio - 14
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 7
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 19
Handel: Semele - 14
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 10
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 7
Sibelius: Rakastava - 15
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After myself:

Feldman / Schumann

Nominated:
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 17
Clarke: Piano Trio - 14
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 7
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 21
Handel: Semele - 14
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 10
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 8
Sibelius: Rakastava - 15
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Mika

After hf:

Feldman / Messiaen

*Nominated:*
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 17
Clarke: Piano Trio - 14
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 7
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 23
Handel: Semele - 14
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 11
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 8
Sibelius: Rakastava - 15
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After Mika:

MacMillan / Messiaen

Nominated:
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 2 - Aecio
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 17
Clarke: Piano Trio - 14
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 7
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 23
Handel: Semele - 14
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 12
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 8
Sibelius: Rakastava - 15
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Trout

After Kjetil:

MacMillan (which was pretty stunning!) / Sibelius

Nominated:
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 17
Clarke: Piano Trio - 14
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 7
Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 23
Handel: Semele - 14
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 16
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 4
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 12
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 8
Sibelius: Rakastava - 16
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Pejacevic / Feldman

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 17
Clarke: Piano Trio - 14
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 7
*Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello - 24*
Handel: Semele - 14
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 16
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 4
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 12
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 4
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 8
Sibelius: Rakastava - 16
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 17
Clarke: Piano Trio - 14
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 7
Handel: Semele - 14
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 16
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 4
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 12
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 4
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 8
Sibelius: Rakastava - 16
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Mika

After hf

Hillborg Macmillan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 17
Clarke: Piano Trio - 14
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 7
Handel: Semele - 14
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 18
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 5
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 12
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 4
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 8
Sibelius: Rakastava - 16
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Hillborg Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 17
Clarke: Piano Trio - 14
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 7
Handel: Semele - 14
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 20
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 5
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 12
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 4
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 9
Sibelius: Rakastava - 16
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Mika

After hf

Hillborg / Khachaturian: Symphony #2

*Nominated:*
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 1 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 17
Clarke: Piano Trio - 14
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 7
Handel: Semele - 14
Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 22
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 5
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 12
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 4
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 9
Sibelius: Rakastava - 16
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Hillborg / MacMillan

Nominated:
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 17
Clarke: Piano Trio - 14
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 7
Handel: Semele - 14
*Hillborg: Beast Sampler - 24*
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 6
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 12
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 4
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 9
Sibelius: Rakastava - 16
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Trout

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler

Nominated:
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 17
Clarke: Piano Trio - 14
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 7
Handel: Semele - 14
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 6
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 12
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 4
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 9
Sibelius: Rakastava - 16
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Schumann / Beethoven

Nominated:
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 18
Clarke: Piano Trio - 14
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 7
Handel: Semele - 14
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 6
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 12
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 4
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 11
Sibelius: Rakastava - 16
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Khachaturian / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 18
Clarke: Piano Trio - 14
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 7
Handel: Semele - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 3
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 6
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 12
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 4
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 11
Sibelius: Rakastava - 16
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Prokofiev Sibelius

*Nominated:*

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 18
Clarke: Piano Trio - 14
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 7
Handel: Semele - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 3
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 6
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 12
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 4
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 3
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 11
Sibelius: Rakastava - 17
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Schumann / Khachaturian

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 18
Clarke: Piano Trio - 14
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 7
Handel: Semele - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 4
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 6
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 12
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 4
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 3
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 13
Sibelius: Rakastava - 17
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Beethoven / Delius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 20
Clarke: Piano Trio - 14
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 8
Handel: Semele - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 4
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 6
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 12
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 4
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 3
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 13
Sibelius: Rakastava - 17
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

MacMillan / Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 20
Clarke: Piano Trio - 14
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 8
Handel: Semele - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 4
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 8
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 12
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 4
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 4
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 13
Sibelius: Rakastava - 17
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Mika

After trout

Beethoven Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 22
Clarke: Piano Trio - 14
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 8
Handel: Semele - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 4
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 8
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 12
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 4
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 4
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 14
Sibelius: Rakastava - 17
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Khachaturian / Clarke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 22
Clarke: Piano Trio - 15
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 8
Handel: Semele - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 6
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 8
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 12
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 4
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 4
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 14
Sibelius: Rakastava - 17
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## musicrom

After Trout:

Clarke / Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 22
Clarke: Piano Trio - 17
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 8
Handel: Semele - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 6
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 8
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 12
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 4
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 5
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 14
Sibelius: Rakastava - 17
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After musicrom:

Beethoven / Delius

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 - 24*
Clarke: Piano Trio - 17
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 9
Handel: Semele - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 6
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 8
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 12
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 4
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 5
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 14
Sibelius: Rakastava - 17
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3

Nominated:

Seconded:
Clarke: Piano Trio - 17
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 9
Handel: Semele - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 6
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 8
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 12
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 4
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 5
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 14
Sibelius: Rakastava - 17
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Mika

after hf

Sibelius Delius

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Clarke: Piano Trio - 17
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 10
Handel: Semele - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 6
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 8
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 12
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 4
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 5
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 14
Sibelius: Rakastava - 19
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika

Sibelius Prokofiev

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Clarke: Piano Trio - 17
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 10
Handel: Semele - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 6
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 8
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 12
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 4
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 6
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 14
Sibelius: Rakastava - 21
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Mika

after Hf

Prokofiev Sibelius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Clarke: Piano Trio - 17
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 10
Handel: Semele - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 6
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 8
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 12
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 4
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 8
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 14
Sibelius: Rakastava - 22
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

after Mika:

Messiaen/MacMillan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Clarke: Piano Trio - 17
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 10
Handel: Semele - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 6
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 9
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 4
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 8
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 14
Sibelius: Rakastava - 22
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

after Kjetil Heggelund:

Sibelius/MacMillan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Clarke: Piano Trio - 17
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 10
Handel: Semele - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 6
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 4
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 8
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 14
*Sibelius: Rakastava - 24*
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava

Nominated:

Seconded:
Clarke: Piano Trio - 17
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 10
Handel: Semele - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 6
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 4
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 8
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## musicrom

After hustlefan:

Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 2 - musicrom

Seconded:
Clarke: Piano Trio - 17
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 10
Handel: Semele - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 6
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 4
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 9
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After musicrom

Janacek / Lindberg

Nominated:
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Clarke: Piano Trio - 17
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 10
Handel: Semele - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 6
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 3
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 10
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 4
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 9
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After hustlefan

Lindberg/MacMillan

Nominated:
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Clarke: Piano Trio - 17
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 10
Handel: Semele - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 6
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 5
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 11
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 4
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 9
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Mika

After Kjetil

Janacek / Lindberg

Nominated:


Seconded:
Clarke: Piano Trio - 17
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 10
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 4
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 6
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 6
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 11
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 4
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 9
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Radulescu / Khachaturian

Nominated:


Seconded:
Clarke: Piano Trio - 17
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 10
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 4
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 7
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 6
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 11
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 4
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 9
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 19
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Radulescu / Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Clarke: Piano Trio - 17
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 10
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 4
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 7
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 6
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 11
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 4
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 10
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 21
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Delius / Janacek 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Clarke: Piano Trio - 17
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 12
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 5
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 7
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 6
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 11
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 4
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 10
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 21
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Trout

After science:

Radulescu / MacMillan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Clarke: Piano Trio - 17
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 12
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 5
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 7
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 6
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 4
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 10
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 23
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Pejacevic / Radulescu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Clarke: Piano Trio - 17
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 12
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 5
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 7
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 6
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 6
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 10
*Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 - 24*
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63

Nominated:

Seconded:
Clarke: Piano Trio - 17
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 12
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 5
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 7
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 6
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 6
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Clarke / Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Clarke: Piano Trio - 19
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 12
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 5
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 7
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 6
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 6
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 14
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Clarke / Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Clarke: Piano Trio - 21
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 12
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 5
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 7
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 6
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 6
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 15
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## science

after hustlefan: 

Prokofiev / Delius 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Clarke: Piano Trio - 21
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 13
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 5
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 7
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 6
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 6
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 13
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 15
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Mika

after science

Janacek Lindberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Clarke: Piano Trio - 21
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 13
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 7
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 7
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 7
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 6
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 13
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 15
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika

Delius Clarke

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Clarke: Piano Trio - 22*
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 15
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 7
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 7
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 7
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 6
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 13
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 15
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 15
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 7
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 7
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 7
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 6
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 13
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 15
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Dufay / Janacek 

Nominated:
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 15
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 8
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 7
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 7
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 6
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 13
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 15
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Mika

After science


Khachaturian Janacek 

Nominated:
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 15
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 9
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 9
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 7
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 6
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 13
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 15
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Varese / Varese

Nominated:
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 2 - science
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 2 - Trout
Varèse: Intégrales - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 15
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 9
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 9
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 7
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 6
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 13
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 15
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Dufay / Lindberg

Nominated:
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 2 - Trout
Varèse: Intégrales - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 15
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 4
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 9
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 9
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 8
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 6
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 13
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 15
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Schumann / Ecuatorial

Nominated:
Varèse: Intégrales - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 15
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 4
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 9
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 9
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 8
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 6
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 13
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 17
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 3
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Mika

After hf

Lindberg / Ecuatorial

Nominated:
Varèse: Intégrales - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 15
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 4
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 9
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 9
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 10
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 6
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 13
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 17
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 4
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Khachaturian / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Varèse: Intégrales - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 15
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 4
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 9
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 11
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 10
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 6
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 14
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 17
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 4
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Schumann / Integrales

Nominated:

Seconded:
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 15
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 4
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 9
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 11
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 10
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 6
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 14
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 19
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 4
Varèse: Intégrales - 2
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Mika

After hf:

Varese x 2

Nominated:

Seconded:
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 15
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 4
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 9
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 11
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 10
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 6
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 14
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 19
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 6
Varèse: Intégrales - 3
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ecuatorial / MacMillan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 15
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 4
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 9
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 11
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 10
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 6
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 14
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 19
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 8
Varèse: Intégrales - 3
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Schumann/Dufay

Nominated:

Seconded:
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 15
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 5
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 9
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 11
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 10
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 6
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 14
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 21
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 8
Varèse: Intégrales - 3
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Dufay Janacek

Nominated:

Seconded:
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 15
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 7
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 10
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 11
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 10
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 6
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 14
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 21
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 8
Varèse: Intégrales - 3
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Pejacevic Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 15
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 7
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 10
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 11
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 10
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 8
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 14
*Schumann: Piano Sonata #2, op. 22 - 22*
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 8
Varèse: Intégrales - 3
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22

Nominated:

Seconded:
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 15
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 7
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 10
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 11
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 10
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 8
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 14
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 8
Varèse: Intégrales - 3
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Victoria / Delius 

Nominated:
Victoria - Missa O Quam gloriosum - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 16
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 7
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 10
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 11
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 10
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 8
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 14
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 8
Varèse: Intégrales - 3
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Delius / Integrales

Nominated:
Victoria - Missa O Quam gloriosum - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 18
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 7
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 10
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 11
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 10
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 8
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 14
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 8
Varèse: Intégrales - 4
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Mika

after hf:

Janacek Dufay

Nominated:
Victoria - Missa O Quam gloriosum - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 18
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 8
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 12
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 11
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 10
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 8
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 14
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 8
Varèse: Intégrales - 4
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika:

Delius Victoria

Nominated:

Seconded:
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 20
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 8
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 12
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 11
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 10
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 8
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 14
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 8
Varèse: Intégrales - 4
Victoria - Missa O Quam gloriosum - 3
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Ecuatorial / Khachaturian

Nominated:

Seconded:
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 20
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 8
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 12
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 10
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 8
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 14
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 10
Varèse: Intégrales - 4
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 3
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Atterberg/Prokofiev

Nominated:

Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 20
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 8
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 12
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 10
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 8
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 15
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 10
Varèse: Intégrales - 4
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 3
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio

Delius/Atterberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 3
*Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet - 22*
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 8
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 12
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 10
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 8
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 15
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 10
Varèse: Intégrales - 4
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 3
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 3
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 8
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 12
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 10
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 8
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 15
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 10
Varèse: Intégrales - 4
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 3
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## science

after hustle:

Dufay / Prokofiev 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 3
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 10
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 12
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 10
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 8
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 16
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 10
Varèse: Intégrales - 4
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 3
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Trout

After science:

Prokofiev / MacMillan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 3
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 10
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 12
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 10
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 14
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 8
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 18
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 10
Varèse: Intégrales - 4
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 3
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After Trout:

MacMillan / Victoria

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 3
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 10
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 12
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 10
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 8
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 18
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 10
Varèse: Intégrales - 4
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 4
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Kjetil Heggelund:

Dufay / Atterberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 12
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 12
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 10
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 8
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 18
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 10
Varèse: Intégrales - 4
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 4
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Prokofiev Janacek

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 12
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 13
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 10
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 8
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 20
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 10
Varèse: Intégrales - 4
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 4
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Prokofiev Schubert

Nominated:
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 12
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 13
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 10
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 8
*Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 - 22*
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 10
Varèse: Intégrales - 4
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 4
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15

Needs 23 votes for enshrinement - extra vote added in my next post


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115

Nominated:
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 12
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 13
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 10
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 16
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 8
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 10
Varèse: Intégrales - 4
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 4
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Portamento

after hustlefan

Ashton / Reger

*Nominated:*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 1 - Portamento
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 2 - Portamento

*Seconded:*


----------



## Trout

Welcome, Portamento, and thanks for your nominations! I'll just add them to the board along with my vote, then.

After Portamento:

Reger (a very nice discovery for me from the solo works project) / MacMillan

Nominated:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 1 - Portamento
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 12
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 13
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 10
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 17
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 8
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 4
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 10
Varèse: Intégrales - 4
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 4
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Victoria/Dufay

Reger (a very nice discovery for me from the solo works project) / MacMillan

Nominated:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 1 - Portamento
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 13
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 13
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 10
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 17
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 8
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 4
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 10
Varèse: Intégrales - 4
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 6
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Victoria / Reger 

Nominated:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 1 - Portamento
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 13
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 13
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 10
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 17
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op.41 - 8
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 5
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 10
Varèse: Intégrales - 4
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 8
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Portamento

after science:

Arnold / Reger

*Nominated:*
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 2 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 13
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 13
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 10
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 17
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 8
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 6
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 10
Varèse: Intégrales - 4
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 8
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Mika

after Portamento:

Lindberg Janacek

*Nominated:*
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 2 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 13
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 12
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 17
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 8
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 6
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 10
Varèse: Intégrales - 4
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 8
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika:

MacMillan / Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 (additional vote needed for previous enshrinement)

Nominated:
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 2 - Portamento
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 1 - Portamento
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 13
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 12
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 19
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 8
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 6
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 10
Varèse: Intégrales - 4
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 8
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

MacMillan / Integrales

Nominated:
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 2 - Portamento
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 1 - Portamento
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 13
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 12
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 21
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 8
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 6
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 10
Varèse: Intégrales - 5
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 8
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Reger / Ecuatorial

*Nominated:*
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 2 - Portamento
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 1 - Portamento
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 1 - hustlefan

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 13
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 12
MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 21
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 8
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 8
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 11
Varèse: Intégrales - 5
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 8
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento:

Arnold / MacMillan

Nominated:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 1 - Portamento
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 13
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 12
*MacMillan: Stabat Mater - 22*
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 8
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 8
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 11
Varèse: Intégrales - 5
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 8
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater

Nominated:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 1 - Portamento
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 13
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 8
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 8
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 11
Varèse: Intégrales - 5
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 8
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Hustlefan

Pejacevic/Arnold

Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 1 - Portamento
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 5
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 13
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 8
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 11
Varèse: Intégrales - 5
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 8
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Dufay / Victoria

Nominated:

Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 1 - Portamento
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 5
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 15
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 8
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 11
Varèse: Intégrales - 5
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 9
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## Portamento

After mmsbls:

Arnold / Reger

*Nominated:*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 1 - Portamento
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 1 - hustlefan

*Seconded:*
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 15
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 9
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 11
Varèse: Intégrales - 5
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 9
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento:

Willaert / Victoria

*Nominated:*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 1 - Portamento
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 1 - hustlefan

*Seconded:*
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 15
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 9
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 11
Varèse: Intégrales - 5
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 10
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 17


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After hustlefan:

Arnold/Reger

Nominated:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 1 - Portamento
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 9
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 15
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 10
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 11
Varèse: Intégrales - 5
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 10
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 17


----------



## Mika

After Kjetil:

Schubert Willaert

*Nominated:*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 9
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 15
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 10
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 3
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 11
Varèse: Intégrales - 5
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 10
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 18


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Arnold / Reger

Nominated:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 11
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 15
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 11
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 3
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 11
Varèse: Intégrales - 5
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 10
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 18


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento:

Willaert / Ashton

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 11
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 2
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 15
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 11
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 3
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 11
Varèse: Intégrales - 5
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 10
Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 20


----------



## science

Never mind! I did it....


----------



## science

after hustlefan:

Wilaert / Varese Integrales

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 11
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 2
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
*Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 15*
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 11
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 3
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 11
Varèse: Intégrales - 6
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 10
*Willaert: Missa Menta tota - 22*


----------



## science

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 11
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 2
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 15
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 11
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 3
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 11
Varèse: Intégrales - 6
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 10


----------



## Portamento

After science:

Ashton / Arnold

Nominated:

*Seconded:*
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 12
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 15
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 11
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 3
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 11
Varèse: Intégrales - 6
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento:

Dufay / Verdi

*Nominated:
*Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 1 - hustlefan

*Seconded:*
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 12
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 17
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 11
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 3
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 11
Varèse: Intégrales - 6
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 10


----------



## Mika

After Hf

Dufay / Schubert

Nominated:
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 12
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 19
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 11
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 4
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 11
Varèse: Intégrales - 6
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 10


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ecuatorial / Reger

Nominated:
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 12
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 19
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 12
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 4
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 13
Varèse: Intégrales - 6
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 10


----------



## science

after Trout:

Szymanowski / Verdi 

Nominated:
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - science

Seconded:
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 12
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 19
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 12
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 4
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 13
Varèse: Intégrales - 6
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 2
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 10


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Dufay / Szymanowski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 12
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 21
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 12
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 4
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 3
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 13
Varèse: Intégrales - 6
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 2
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 10


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Reger / Arnold

Nominated:

*Seconded:*
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 13
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 21
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 12
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 14
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 4
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 3
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 13
Varèse: Intégrales - 6
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 2
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 10


----------



## Mika

After Portamento

Khachaturian Lindberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 13
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 21
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 14
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 14
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 4
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 3
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 13
Varèse: Intégrales - 6
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 2
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Verdi Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 13
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
*Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini - 21*
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 14
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 14
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 5
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 3
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 13
Varèse: Intégrales - 6
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 4
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 10


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 13
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 14
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 14
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 5
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 3
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 13
Varèse: Intégrales - 6
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 4
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 10


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Arnold / Intégrales

Nominated:

*Seconded:*
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 14
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 14
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 5
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 3
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 13
Varèse: Intégrales - 7
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 4
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 10


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Arnold / Integrales

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 17
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 14
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 14
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 5
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 3
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 13
Varèse: Intégrales - 8
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 4
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 10


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Schubert Ecuatorial

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 17
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 14
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 14
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 7
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 3
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 14
Varèse: Intégrales - 8
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 4
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Arnold Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 19
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 4
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 14
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 14
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 8
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 3
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 14
Varèse: Intégrales - 8
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 4
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 10


----------



## Mika

After hf

Atterberg Arnold

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 20
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 6
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 14
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 14
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 8
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 3
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 14
Varèse: Intégrales - 8
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 4
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Atterberg Szymanovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 20
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 8
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 14
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 14
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 8
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 4
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 14
Varèse: Intégrales - 8
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 4
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio

Verdi Arnold

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 - 21*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 8
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 14
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 14
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 8
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 4
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 14
Varèse: Intégrales - 8
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 6
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 10


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 8
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 14
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 14
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 8
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 4
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 14
Varèse: Intégrales - 8
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 6
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 10


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Khachaturian / Integrales

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 8
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 16
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 14
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 8
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 4
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 14
Varèse: Intégrales - 9
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 6
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 10


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Reger / Ashton

Nominated:

*Seconded:*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 5
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 8
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 16
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 16
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 8
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 4
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 14
Varèse: Intégrales - 9
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 6
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 10


----------



## Mika

After Portamento

Verdi Integrales

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 5
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 8
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 16
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 16
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 8
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 4
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 14
Varèse: Intégrales - 10
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 8
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 10


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Khachaturian Szymanowski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 5
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 8
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 18
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 16
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 8
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 5
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 14
Varèse: Intégrales - 10
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 8
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 10


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Khachaturian / Messiaen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 5
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 8
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 20
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 15
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 16
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 8
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 5
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 14
Varèse: Intégrales - 10
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 8
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Victoria/Khachaturian

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 5
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 8
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 21
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 15
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 16
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 8
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 5
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 14
Varèse: Intégrales - 10
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 8
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 12


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio

Khachaturian/Ashton

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 8
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
*Khachaturian: Symphony #2 - 23*
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 15
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 16
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 8
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 5
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 14
Varèse: Intégrales - 10
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 8
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 12


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 8
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 15
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 16
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 8
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 5
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 14
Varèse: Intégrales - 10
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 8
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 12


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Reger / Ecuatorial

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 8
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 14
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 15
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 18
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 8
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 5
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 15
Varèse: Intégrales - 10
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 8
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 12


----------



## Mika

After trout

Schubert Janacek

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 8
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 15
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 15
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 18
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 10
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 5
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 15
Varèse: Intégrales - 10
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 8
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 12


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After Mika:

Reger/Victoria

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 8
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 15
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 15
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - 20
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 10
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 5
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 15
Varèse: Intégrales - 10
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 8
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 13


----------



## Portamento

After Kjetil:

Reger / Lindberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 8
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 15
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 15
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c - *22*
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 10
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 5
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 15
Varèse: Intégrales - 10
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 8
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 13


----------



## Portamento

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 8
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 15
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 15
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 10
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 5
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 15
Varèse: Intégrales - 10
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 8
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento:

Messiaen / Szymanowski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 8
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 15
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 17
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 10
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 6
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 15
Varèse: Intégrales - 10
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 8
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 13


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Messiaen / Integrales

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 8
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 15
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 19
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 10
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 6
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 15
Varèse: Intégrales - 11
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 8
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 13


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Schubert Messiaen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 8
Handel: Semele - 14
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 15
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 20
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 6
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 15
Varèse: Intégrales - 11
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 8
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika:

Messiaen Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 8
Handel: Semele - 15
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 15
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 14
*Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité - 22*
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 6
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 15
Varèse: Intégrales - 11
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 8
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 13


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2850. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 8
Handel: Semele - 15
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 15
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 6
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 15
Varèse: Intégrales - 11
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 8
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 13


----------



## Mika

After hf

Janacek Integrales

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 8
Handel: Semele - 15
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 17
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 6
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 15
Varèse: Intégrales - 12
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 8
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Raff/Victoria

Nominated:

Raff: Symphony #3 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 8
Handel: Semele - 15
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 17
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 6
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 15
Varèse: Intégrales - 12
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 8
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 14


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Raff / Intégrales

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 8
Handel: Semele - 15
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 17
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 4
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 6
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 15
Varèse: Intégrales - 13
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 8
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 14


----------



## Mika

After Portamento:

Janacek Verdi

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 8
Handel: Semele - 15
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 19
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 4
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 6
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 15
Varèse: Intégrales - 13
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 9
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika:

Janacek Verdi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 8
Handel: Semele - 15
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 21
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 4
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 6
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 15
Varèse: Intégrales - 13
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 10
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Hustlefan

Szymanovsky/Victoria

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 8
Handel: Semele - 15
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 21
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 4
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 8
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 15
Varèse: Intégrales - 13
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 10
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio

Prokofiev/Janacek

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 8
Handel: Semele - 15
*Janáček: Káťa Kabanová - 22*
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 4
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 8
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 15
Varèse: Intégrales - 13
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 10
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 15


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2850. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2851. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 8
Handel: Semele - 15
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 4
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 8
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 15
Varèse: Intégrales - 13
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 10
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 15


----------



## Mika

after hf

Atterberg Varese

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 10
Handel: Semele - 15
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 4
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 8
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 16
Varèse: Intégrales - 13
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 10
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 15


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Prokofiev / Raff

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 10
Handel: Semele - 15
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 4
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 5
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 8
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 16
Varèse: Intégrales - 13
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 10
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 15


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Ecuatorial / Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 10
Handel: Semele - 15
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 5
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 5
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 8
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 18
Varèse: Intégrales - 13
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 10
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Ecuatorial / Ashton

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 10
Handel: Semele - 15
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 5
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 5
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 8
Varèse: Ecuatorial - 20
Varèse: Intégrales - 13
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 10
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After myself:

Ecuatorial / Rautavaara

Nominated:
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 10
Handel: Semele - 15
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 5
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 5
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 8
*Varèse: Ecuatorial - 22*
Varèse: Intégrales - 13
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 10
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 15


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2850. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2851. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2852. Varèse: Ecuatorial

Nominated:
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 10
Handel: Semele - 15
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 5
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 5
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 8
Varèse: Intégrales - 13
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 10
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 15


----------



## Mika

After hf

Victoria Verdi

Nominated:
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 10
Handel: Semele - 15
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 5
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 5
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 8
Varèse: Intégrales - 13
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 11
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 17


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Varese / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 10
Handel: Semele - 15
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 6
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 5
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 8
Varèse: Intégrales - 15
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 11
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 17


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Victoria / Rautavaara 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 10
Handel: Semele - 15
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 6
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 5
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 2
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 8
Varèse: Intégrales - 15
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 11
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 19


----------



## Trout

We lost Khachaturian's 2nd symphony somewhere. This should be the correct list:

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial


----------



## Trout

After science:

Victoria / Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 10
Handel: Semele - 15
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 6
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 5
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 3
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 8
Varèse: Intégrales - 15
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 11
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 21


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Schmitt / more Schmitt

*Nominated:*
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 (should have been nominated so long ago!) - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 10
Handel: Semele - 15
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 6
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 5
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 3
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 8
Varèse: Intégrales - 15
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 11
Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 21


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento:

Prokofiev / Victoria

Nominated:
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 10
Handel: Semele - 15
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 8
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 5
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 3
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 8
Varèse: Intégrales - 15
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 11
*Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum - 22*


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum

Nominated:
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 10
Handel: Semele - 15
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 8
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 5
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 3
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 8
Varèse: Intégrales - 15
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 11


----------



## Mika

after hf

Prokofiev Rautavaara

*Nominated:*
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 10
Handel: Semele - 15
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 5
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 4
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 8
Varèse: Intégrales - 15
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Schmitt PQ/Lindberg

*Nominated:*

Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 10
Handel: Semele - 15
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 5
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 4
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 4
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 8
Varèse: Intégrales - 15
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 11


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Schmitt PQ / More Schmitt

Nominated:

Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 1 - Portamento
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 2 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 10
Handel: Semele - 15
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 5
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 4
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 5
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 8
Varèse: Intégrales - 15
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento:

Handel / Raff

*Nominated:*
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 1 - Portamento
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 2 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 10
Handel: Semele - 17
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 6
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 4
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 5
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 8
Varèse: Intégrales - 15
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 11


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Schmitt (Sonate) / Schmitt (Hasards)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 10
Handel: Semele - 17
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 6
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 4
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 3
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 5
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 3
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 8
Varèse: Intégrales - 15
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 11

Quite the Schmitt-show we have going on here!


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Prokofiev / Raff 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 10
Handel: Semele - 17
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 12
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 7
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 4
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 3
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 5
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 3
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 8
Varèse: Intégrales - 15
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 11


----------



## Mika

After science

Lindberg Atterberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 11
Handel: Semele - 17
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 12
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 7
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 4
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 3
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 5
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 3
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 8
Varèse: Intégrales - 15
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 11


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Prokofiev / Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 11
Handel: Semele - 17
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 14
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 7
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 5
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 3
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 5
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 3
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 8
Varèse: Intégrales - 15
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Handel / Szymanowski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 11
Handel: Semele - 19
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 14
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 7
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 5
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 3
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 5
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 3
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 9
Varèse: Intégrales - 15
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 11


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Alnæs / Rautavaara 

Nominated:
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 11
Handel: Semele - 19
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 14
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 7
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 6
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 3
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 5
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 3
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 9
Varèse: Intégrales - 15
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 11


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

after science:

Alnæs / Denisov

Nominated: Denisov: Flute/guitar sonata - 1 - Kjetil Heggelund

Seconded:
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 4
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 11
Handel: Semele - 19
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 14
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 7
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 6
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 3
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 5
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 3
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 9
Varèse: Intégrales - 15
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Kjetil Heggelund

Raff/Schmitt H

Nominated: Denisov: Flute/guitar sonata - 1 - Kjetil Heggelund

Seconded:
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 4
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 11
Handel: Semele - 19
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 14
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 9
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 6
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 4
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 5
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 3
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 9
Varèse: Intégrales - 15
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio

Handel/Denisov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 4
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 11
Denisov: Flute/guitar sonata - 2
Handel: Semele - 21
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 14
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 9
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 6
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 4
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 5
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 3
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 9
Varèse: Intégrales - 15
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 11


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Schmitt PQ / Schmitt SC

*Nominated:*
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 2 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 4
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 11
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 2
Handel: Semele - 21
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 14
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 9
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 6
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 4
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 6
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 3
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 9
Varèse: Intégrales - 15
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 11

_Now_ we have enough Schmitt.


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Varese / Schmitt SL

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 4
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 11
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 2
Handel: Semele - 21
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 14
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 9
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 6
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 4
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 6
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 4
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 9
Varèse: Intégrales - 17
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 11


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Rautavaara Varese

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 4
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 11
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 2
Handel: Semele - 21
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 14
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 9
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 8
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 4
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 6
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 4
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 9
Varèse: Intégrales - 18
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Prokofiev / Schmitt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 4
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 11
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 2
Handel: Semele - 21
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 16
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 9
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 8
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 4
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 6
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 4
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 3
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 9
Varèse: Intégrales - 18
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Handel / Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 4
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 11
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 2
Handel: Semele - 23
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 16
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 9
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 9
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 4
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 6
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 4
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 3
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 9
Varèse: Intégrales - 18
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 11


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Schmitt SC / Schmitt PQ

Nominated:

*Seconded:*
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 4
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 11
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 2
Handel: Semele - 23
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 16
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 9
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 9
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 4
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 7
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 4
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 5
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 9
Varèse: Intégrales - 18
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 11


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Schmitt H / Ablinger

Nominated:
Ablinger: points & views - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 4
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 11
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 2
Handel: Semele - 23
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 16
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 9
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 9
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 6
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 7
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 4
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 5
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 9
Varèse: Intégrales - 18
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 11


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Verdi Handel

Nominated:
Ablinger: points & views - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 4
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 11
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 2
Handel: Semele - 24
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 16
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 9
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 9
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 6
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 7
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 4
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 5
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 9
Varèse: Intégrales - 18
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Rautavaara Handel

Nominated:
Ablinger: points & views - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 4
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 11
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 2
*Handel: Semele - 25*
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 16
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 9
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 11
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 6
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 7
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 4
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 5
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 9
*Varèse: Intégrales - 18*
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 13


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58

Nominated:
Ablinger: points & views - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 4
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 11
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 2
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 16
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 9
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 11
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 6
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 7
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 4
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 5
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 9
Varèse: Intégrales - 18
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 13


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Schmitt SL / Schmitt SC

Nominated:
Ablinger: points & views - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 4
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 11
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 2
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 16
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 9
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 11
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 6
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 7
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 6
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 6
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 9
Varèse: Intégrales - 18
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 13


----------



## Mika

After Portamento

Varese Atterberg

Nominated:
Ablinger: points & views - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 4
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 12
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 2
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 16
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 9
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 11
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 6
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 7
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 6
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 6
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 9
Varèse: Intégrales - 20
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Szym/Denisov

Nominated:
Ablinger: points & views - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 4
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 12
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 3
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 16
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 9
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 11
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 6
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 7
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 6
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 6
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 11
Varèse: Intégrales - 20
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 13


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Varese / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Ablinger: points & views - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 4
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 12
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 3
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 17
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 9
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 11
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 6
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 7
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 6
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 6
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 11
Varèse: Intégrales - 22
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 13


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Varese / Raff

Nominated:
Ablinger: points & views - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 4
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 12
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 3
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 17
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 11
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 6
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 7
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 6
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 6
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 11
Varèse: Intégrales - 24
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 13


----------



## science

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Integrals

Nominated:
Ablinger: points & views - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 4
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 12
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 3
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 17
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 11
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 6
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 7
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 6
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 6
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 11
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 13


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Denisov/Alnaes

Nominated:
Ablinger: points & views - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 5
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 12
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 5
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 17
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 11
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 6
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 7
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 6
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 6
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 11
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 13


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Schmitt SC, SL

Nominated:
Ablinger: points & views - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 5
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 12
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 5
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 17
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 11
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 6
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 7
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 7
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 8
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 11
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 13

_The Schmitt army grows..._


----------



## Aecio

After Portamento

Atterberg/Schmitt PQ

Nominated:
Ablinger: points & views - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 5
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 14
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 5
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 17
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 11
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 6
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 8
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 7
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 8
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 11
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 13


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Prokofiev / Schmitt H

Nominated:
Ablinger: points & views - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 5
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 14
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 5
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 19
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 11
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 7
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 8
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 7
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 8
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 11
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 13


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Lindberg Atterberg

Nominated:
Ablinger: points & views - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 5
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 15
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 5
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 19
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 11
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 7
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 8
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 7
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 8
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 11
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Prokofiev / Strauss

Nominated:
Ablinger: points & views - 1 - Trout
Strauss: Arabella - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 5
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 14
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 5
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 21
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 11
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 7
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 8
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 7
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 8
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 11
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 13


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Prokofiev / Schmitt SL

Nominated:
Ablinger: points & views - 1 - Trout
Strauss: Arabella - 1 - hustlefan

*Seconded:*
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 5
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 14
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 5
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 23
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 11
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 7
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 8
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 8
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 8
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 11
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento and including Mika's vote:

Denisov / Alnaes

Nominated:
Ablinger: points & views - 1 - Trout
Strauss: Arabella - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 6
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 15
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 7
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 23
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 11
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 7
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 8
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 8
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 8
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 11
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 13


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Prokofiev / Ablinger 

Nominated:
Strauss: Arabella - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 2
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 6
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 15
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 7
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 25
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 11
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 7
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 8
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 8
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 8
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 11
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 13


----------



## Trout

After science:

Rautavaara / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Strauss: Arabella - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 2
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 6
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 15
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 7
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
*Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 - 26*
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 13
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 7
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 8
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 8
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 8
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 11
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 13


----------



## Trout

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Integrals
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119

Nominated:
Strauss: Arabella - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 2
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 6
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 15
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 7
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 13
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 7
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 8
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 8
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 8
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 11
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Ablinger Ashton

Nominated:
Strauss: Arabella - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 4
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 6
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 8
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 15
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 7
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 13
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 7
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 8
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 8
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 8
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 11
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 13


----------



## Mika

After Hf

Verdi Lindberg

Nominated:
Strauss: Arabella - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 4
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 6
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 8
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 15
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 7
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 13
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 7
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 8
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 8
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 8
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 11
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 15


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Schmitt SC, H

Nominated:
Strauss: Arabella - 1 - hustlefan

*Seconded:*
Ablinger: points & views - 4
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 6
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 8
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 15
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 7
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 13
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 8
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 8
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 8
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 10
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 11
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 15


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Schmitt SL / Aperghis

Nominated:
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 1 - Trout
Strauss: Arabella - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 4
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 6
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 8
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 15
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 7
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 13
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 8
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 8
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 10
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 10
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 11
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Lindberg / Aperghis

Nominated:
Strauss: Arabella - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 4
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 6
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 2
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 8
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 15
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 7
*Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto - 22*
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 13
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 8
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 8
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 10
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 10
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 11
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 15


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto

Nominated:
Strauss: Arabella - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 4
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 6
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 2
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 8
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 15
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 7
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 13
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 8
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 8
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 10
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 10
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 11
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 15


----------



## Aecio

Szym/Denisov

Nominated:
Strauss: Arabella - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 4
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 6
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 2
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 8
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 15
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 8
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 13
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 8
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 8
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 10
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 10
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 13
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio

Ashton/Alnaes

Nominated:
Strauss: Arabella - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 4
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 7
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 2
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 15
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 8
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 13
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 8
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 8
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 10
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 10
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 13
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 15


----------



## Mika

After Hf

Schubert Verdi

Nominated:
Strauss: Arabella - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 4
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 7
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 2
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 15
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 8
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 13
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 8
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 8
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 10
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 10
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 14
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 13
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 16


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ablinger / Verdi

Nominated:
Strauss: Arabella - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 6
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 7
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 2
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 15
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 8
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 13
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 8
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 8
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 10
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 10
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 14
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 13
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 17


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Schmitt PQ, H

Nominated:
Strauss: Arabella - 1 - hustlefan

*Seconded:*
Ablinger: points & views - 6
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 7
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 2
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 15
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 8
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 13
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 9
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 10
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 10
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 10
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 14
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 13
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 17


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento:

Verdi / Aperghis

Nominated:
Strauss: Arabella - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 6
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 7
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 3
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 15
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 8
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 13
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 9
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 10
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 10
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 10
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 14
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 13
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 19


----------



## Mika

After Hf

Verdi / Schubert

Nominated:
Strauss: Arabella - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 6
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 7
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 3
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 15
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 8
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 13
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 9
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 10
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 10
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 10
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 15
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 13
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 21


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Aperghis / Verdi

Nominated:
Strauss: Arabella - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 6
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 7
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 5
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 15
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 8
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 13
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 9
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 10
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 10
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 10
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 15
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 13
*Verdi: String Quartet in E minor - 22*


----------



## Trout

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor

Nominated:
Strauss: Arabella - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 6
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 7
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 5
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 15
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 8
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 13
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 9
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 10
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 10
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 10
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 15
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 13


----------



## Aecio

Atterberg/Schmitt H

Nominated:
Strauss: Arabella - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 6
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 7
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 5
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 17
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 8
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 13
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 10
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 10
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 10
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 10
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 15
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 13


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After Aecio

Atterberg/Denisov

Nominated:
Strauss: Arabella - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 6
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 7
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 5
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 19
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 9
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 13
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 10
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 10
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 10
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 10
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 15
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Kjetil Heggelund

Atterberg/Ablinger

Nominated:
Strauss: Arabella - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 7
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 7
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 5
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 21
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 9
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 13
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 10
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 10
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 10
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 10
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 15
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 13


----------



## Mika

After Hf

Rautavaara Szy

Nominated:
Strauss: Arabella - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 7
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 7
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 5
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 21
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 9
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 15
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 10
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 10
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 10
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 10
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 15
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 14


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Schmitt SC, PQ

Nominated:
Strauss: Arabella - 1 - hustlefan

*Seconded:*
Ablinger: points & views - 7
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 7
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 5
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 21
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 9
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 15
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 10
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 11
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 10
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 12
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 15
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 14


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Strauss / Aperghis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 7
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 7
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 6
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 21
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 9
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 15
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 10
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 11
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 10
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 12
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 15
Strauss: Arabella - 3
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 14


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento:

Strauss / Atterberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 7
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 7
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 6
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
*Atterberg: Symphony #8 - 22*
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 9
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 15
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 10
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 11
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 10
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 12
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 15
Strauss: Arabella - 5
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 14


----------



## hustlefan

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 7
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 7
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 6
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 9
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 15
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 10
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 11
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 10
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 12
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 15
Strauss: Arabella - 5
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 14


----------



## Aecio

Ropartz/Szym

Nominated:

Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 7
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 7
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 6
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 9
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 15
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 10
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 11
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 10
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 12
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 15
Strauss: Arabella - 5
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After aecio:

Alnaes/Ropartz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 7
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 9
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 6
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 9
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 15
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 3
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 10
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 11
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 10
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 12
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 15
Strauss: Arabella - 5
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 15


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Schmitt SL, PQ

Nominated:

*Seconded:*
Ablinger: points & views - 7
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 9
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 6
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 9
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 10
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 15
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 3
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 10
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 12
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 12
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 12
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 15
Strauss: Arabella - 5
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 15


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Ablinger / Pejacevic

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 9
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 9
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 6
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 9
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 15
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 3
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 10
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 12
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 12
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 12
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 15
Strauss: Arabella - 5
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 15


----------



## Mika

after trout

Rautavaara Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 9
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 9
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 6
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 9
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 17
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 3
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 10
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 12
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 12
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 12
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 15
Strauss: Arabella - 6
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 15


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Rautavaara / Asparagus

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 9
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 9
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 7
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 9
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 19
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 3
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 10
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 12
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 12
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 12
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 15
Strauss: Arabella - 6
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 15


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Schmitt H, PQ

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 9
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 9
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 7
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 9
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 19
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 3
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 12
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 13
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 12
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 12
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 15
Strauss: Arabella - 6
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento:

Rautavaara / Denisov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 9
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 9
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 7
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 10
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 21
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 3
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 12
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 13
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 12
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 12
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 15
Strauss: Arabella - 6
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 15


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan :

Schmitt: Symphonie concertante and Piano Quintet (I take Portamento's lead !)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 9
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 9
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 7
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 10
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 10
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 21
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 3
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 12
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 14
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 12
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 14
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 15
Strauss: Arabella - 6
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 15


----------



## Mika

After i like music

Raff Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 9
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 9
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 7
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 10
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 12
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 21
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 3
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 12
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 14
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 12
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 14
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 15
Strauss: Arabella - 7
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 15


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Schmitt SL / Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 9
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 9
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 7
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 10
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 12
*Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations - 22*
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 3
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 12
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 14
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 14
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 14
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 15
Strauss: Arabella - 7
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 15


----------



## Trout

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 9
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 9
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 7
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 10
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 12
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 3
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 12
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 14
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 14
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 14
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 15
Strauss: Arabella - 7
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 15


----------



## Aecio

Szym/Denisov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 9
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 9
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 7
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 11
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 12
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 3
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 12
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 14
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 14
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 14
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 15
Strauss: Arabella - 7
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 17


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Schubert Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 9
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 9
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 7
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 11
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 12
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 3
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 12
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 14
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 14
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 14
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 17
Strauss: Arabella - 8
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 17


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Schmitt PQ, H

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 9
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 9
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 7
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 11
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 12
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 3
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 13
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 16
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 14
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 14
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 17
Strauss: Arabella - 8
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 17


----------



## science

after Portamento: 

Alnaes / Ablinger 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 10
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 11
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 7
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 11
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 12
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 3
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 13
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 16
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 14
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 14
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 17
Strauss: Arabella - 8
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 17


----------



## Trout

After science:

Aperghis / Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 10
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 11
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 9
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 11
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 12
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 3
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 13
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 16
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 14
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 14
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 17
Strauss: Arabella - 9
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 17


----------



## Mika

After trout

Schubert / Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 10
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 11
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 9
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 11
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 12
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 3
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 13
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 16
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 14
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 14
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 19
Strauss: Arabella - 10
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Schubert / Schmitt H

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 10
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 11
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 9
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 11
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 12
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 3
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 14
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 16
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 14
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 14
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 21
Strauss: Arabella - 10
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Schmitt SC / Raff

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 10
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 11
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 9
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 11
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 13
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 3
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 14
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 16
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 14
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 21
Strauss: Arabella - 10
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 17


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Strauss Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 10
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 11
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 9
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 11
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 13
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 3
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 14
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 16
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 14
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 16
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 22
Strauss: Arabella - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 17


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Schmitt SC, PQ

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 10
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 11
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 9
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 11
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 13
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 3
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 14
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 17
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 14
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 18
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 22
Strauss: Arabella - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 17


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After I like music:

Schubert/Alnæs

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 10
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 12
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 9
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 11
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 13
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 3
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 14
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 17
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 14
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 18
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 24
Strauss: Arabella - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 17


----------



## Trout

After Kjetil:

Finnissy / Schubert

Nominated:
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 10
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 12
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 9
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 11
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 13
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 3
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 14
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 17
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 14
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 18
*Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257 - 25*
Strauss: Arabella - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 17


----------



## Trout

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257

Nominated:
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 10
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 12
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 9
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 11
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 13
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 3
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 14
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 17
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 14
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 18
Strauss: Arabella - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 17


----------



## Mika

after trout

Sinfonia concertante / Aperghis

Nominated:
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 10
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 12
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 10
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 11
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 13
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 3
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 14
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 17
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 14
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 20
Strauss: Arabella - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 17


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Ropartz / Alnaes

Nominated:
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 10
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 13
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 10
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 11
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 13
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 5
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 14
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 17
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 14
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 20
Strauss: Arabella - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Raff/Schmitt SC

Nominated:
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 10
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 13
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 10
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 11
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 15
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 5
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 14
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 17
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 14
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 21
Strauss: Arabella - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Schmitt SC / Ropartz

Nominated:
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 10
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 13
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 10
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 11
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 15
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 6
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 14
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 17
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 14
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 23
Strauss: Arabella - 12
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 17


----------



## Mika

after mmsbls

Strauss Raff

Nominated:
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 10
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 13
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 10
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 11
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 6
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 14
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 17
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 14
Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 23
Strauss: Arabella - 14
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 17


----------



## Portamento

after Mika:

Schmitt SC, SL

Nominated:
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 10
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 13
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 10
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 11
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 6
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 14
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 17
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 15
*Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82 - 25*
Strauss: Arabella - 14
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 17


----------



## Portamento

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82

Nominated:
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 10
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 13
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 10
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 11
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 6
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 14
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 17
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 15
Strauss: Arabella - 14
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 17


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Ablinger / Strauss

Nominated:
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 12
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 13
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 10
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 11
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 6
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 14
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 17
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 15
Strauss: Arabella - 15
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 17


----------



## Mika

After trout

Szy / Strauss

Nominated:
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 12
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 13
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 10
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 11
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 6
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 14
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 17
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 15
Strauss: Arabella - 16
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 19


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Schmitt H / Finnissy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 12
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 13
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 10
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 11
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 3
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 6
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 15
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 17
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 15
Strauss: Arabella - 16
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 19


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Aperghis / Schmitt SL

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 12
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 13
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 12
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 11
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 3
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 6
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 15
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 17
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 16
Strauss: Arabella - 16
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 19


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Szym/Denisov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 12
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 13
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 12
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 12
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 3
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 6
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 15
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 17
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 16
Strauss: Arabella - 16
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 21


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Schmitt H, SL

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 12
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 13
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 12
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 12
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 3
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 11
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 6
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 17
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 17
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 17
Strauss: Arabella - 16
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 21


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Finnissy / Pejacevic

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 12
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 13
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 12
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 12
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 5
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 12
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 6
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 17
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 17
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 17
Strauss: Arabella - 16
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 21


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Szy Raff

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 12
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 13
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 12
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 12
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 5
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 12
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 17
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 6
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 17
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 17
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 17
Strauss: Arabella - 16
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 23


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ablinger / Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 14
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 13
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 12
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 12
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 5
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 12
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 17
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 6
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 17
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 17
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 17
Strauss: Arabella - 17
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 23


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Ablinger / Denisov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 13
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 12
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 13
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 5
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 12
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 17
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 6
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 17
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 17
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 17
Strauss: Arabella - 17
Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50 - 23


----------



## Aecio

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50

Ropartz/Szym

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 13
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 12
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 13
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 5
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 12
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 17
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 8
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 17
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 17
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 17
Strauss: Arabella - 17


----------



## calvinpv

after Aecio

Billone / Schmitt Hasards

Nominated:
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 2 - calvinpv

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 13
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 12
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 13
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 5
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 12
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 17
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 8
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 18
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 17
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 17
Strauss: Arabella - 17


----------



## science

after calvinpv: 

Alnaes / Ropartz

Nominated:
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 2 - calvinpv

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 15
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 12
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 13
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 5
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 12
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 17
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 9
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 18
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 17
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 17
Strauss: Arabella - 17


----------



## Portamento

After science: 

Schmitt PQ, SL

Nominated:
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 2 - calvinpv

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 15
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 12
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 13
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 5
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 12
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 17
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 9
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 18
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 19
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 18
Strauss: Arabella - 17


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Billone (love them!) / Finnissy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 15
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 12
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 4
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 13
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 6
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 12
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 17
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 9
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 18
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 19
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 18
Strauss: Arabella - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Schmitt PQ/Raff

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 15
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 12
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 4
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 13
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 6
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 12
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 18
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 9
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 18
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 21
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 18
Strauss: Arabella - 17


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Schmitt PQ / Billone

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 15
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 12
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 5
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 13
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 6
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 12
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 18
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 9
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 18
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 23
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 18
Strauss: Arabella - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Portamento:

Schmitt PQ / Ropartz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 15
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 12
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 5
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 13
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 6
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 12
*Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 18*
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 10
*Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 18
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 25
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 18*
Strauss: Arabella - 17


----------



## mmsbls

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 15
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 12
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 5
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 13
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 6
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 12
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 18
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 10
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 18
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 18
Strauss: Arabella - 17


----------



## Robert Gamble

After mmsbls:

Pejacevic / Farrenc

Nominated:

Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor - 1

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 15
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 12
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 5
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 13
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 6
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 14
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 18
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 10
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 18
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 - 25
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 18
Strauss: Arabella - 17


----------



## Mika

After Robert

Strauss Billone

Nominated:

Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor - 1

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 15
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 12
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 6
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 13
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 6
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 14
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 18
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 10
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 18
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 18
Strauss: Arabella - 19


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Aperghis / Strauss

Nominated:

Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor - 1

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 15
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 14
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 6
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 13
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 6
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 14
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 18
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 10
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 18
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 18
Strauss: Arabella - 20


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Schmitt SL, H

Nominated:

Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 1 - Robert Gamble

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 15
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 14
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 6
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 13
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 6
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 14
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 18
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 10
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 19
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 20
Strauss: Arabella - 20


----------



## Mika

After Portamento:

Strauss Raff

Nominated:

Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 1 - Robert Gamble

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 15
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 14
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 6
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 13
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 6
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 14
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 19
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 10
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 19
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 20
Strauss: Arabella - 22


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Pejacevic/Finnissy

Nominated:

Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 1 - Robert Gamble

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 15
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 14
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 6
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 13
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 7
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 19
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 10
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 19
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 20
Strauss: Arabella - 22


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Strauss / Farrenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 15
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 14
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 6
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 13
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 2
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 7
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 19
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 10
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 19
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 20
Strauss: Arabella - 24


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Schmitt H, SL

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 15
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 14
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 6
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 13
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 2
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 7
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 19
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 10
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 21
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 21
Strauss: Arabella - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After Portamento:

Raff / Farrenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 15
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 14
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 6
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 13
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 3
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 7
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 21
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 10
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 21
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 21
Strauss: Arabella - 24


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Strauss / Farrenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 15
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 14
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 6
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 13
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 4
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 7
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 21
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 10
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 21
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 21
Strauss: Arabella - 26


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Strauss / Billone

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 15
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 14
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 7
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 13
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 4
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 7
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 21
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 10
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 21
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 21
*Strauss: Arabella - 28*


----------



## Trout

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 15
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 14
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 7
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 13
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 4
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 7
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 21
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 10
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 21
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 21


----------



## Aecio

Raff/Alnaes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 16
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 14
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 7
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 13
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 4
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 7
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 23
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 10
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 21
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 21


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Finnissy / Farrenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 16
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 14
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 7
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 13
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 5
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 9
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 23
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 10
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 21
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 21


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Schmitt SL, H

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 16
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 14
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 7
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 13
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 5
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 9
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 23
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 10
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 22
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 23


----------



## Mika

After Portamento:

Raff, Hasards

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 16
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 14
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 7
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 13
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 5
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 9
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 25
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 10
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 23
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 23


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Aperghis / Billone

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 16
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 8
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 13
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 5
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 9
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 25
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 10
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 23
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 23


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Raff Denisov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 16
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 8
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 14
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 5
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 9
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 27
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 10
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 23
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 23


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Raff / Schmitt SL

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 16
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 8
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 14
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 5
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 9
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 - 29
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 10
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 23
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 24


----------



## Aecio

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella
2867. Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153

Raff/Alnaes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 17
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 8
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 14
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 5
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 9
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 10
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 23
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Farrenc / Ropartz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 17
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 8
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 14
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 7
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 9
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 11
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 23
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 24


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Telemann: Brockes-Passion / Finnissy

Nominated:
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 2 - Mika


Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 17
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 8
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 14
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 7
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 10
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 11
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 23
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 24


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Scarlatti / Alnaes

Nominated:
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat mater - 2 - science 
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 2 - Mika

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 18
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 8
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 14
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 7
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 10
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 11
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 23
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 24


----------



## Robert Gamble

after Science: 

Farrenc / Schmitt: Sonate libre

Nominated:
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat mater - 2 - science 
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 2 - Mika

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 18
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 8
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 14
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 9
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 10
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 11
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 23
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 25


----------



## Trout

After Robert:

Schmitt SL / Finnissy

Nominated:
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat mater - 2 - science 
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 2 - Mika

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 16
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 18
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 8
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 14
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 9
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 11
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 11
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 23
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 27


----------



## Trout

After me:

Ablinger / Schmitt SL

Nominated:
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat mater - 2 - science 
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 2 - Mika

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 18
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 18
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 8
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 14
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 9
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 11
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 11
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 23
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 28


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Gernsheim/Farrenc

Nominated:

Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 -2 - Aecio
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat mater - 2 - science 
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 2 - Mika

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 18
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 18
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 8
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 14
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 10
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 11
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 11
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 23
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 28


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Billone / Schmitt SL

Nominated:

Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 -2 - Aecio
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat mater - 2 - science 
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 2 - Mika

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 18
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 18
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 14
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 10
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 11
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 11
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 23
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 29


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Ablinger Denisov

Nominated:

Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 -2 - Aecio
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat mater - 2 - science 
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 2 - Mika

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 20
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 18
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 10
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 11
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 11
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 23
Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 29


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Schmitt SL / Gernsheim

Nominated:
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat mater - 2 - science 
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 20
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 18
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 10
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 3
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 11
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 23
*Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68 - 31*


----------



## Portamento

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella
2867. Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68

Nominated:
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat mater - 2 - science 
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 20
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 18
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 10
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 3
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 11
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 23


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Schmitt / Telemann

Nominated:
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat mater - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 20
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 18
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 10
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 3
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 11
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 25
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Scarlatti/Farrenc

Nominated:


Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 20
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 18
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 10
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 11
Finnissy: English Country Tunes - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 3
Pejacevic: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 11
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat mater - 4
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 25
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 3


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Schmitt / Billone

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - *20*
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 18
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 11
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 11
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 3
Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 11
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 4
*Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 - 27*
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 3


----------



## Portamento

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella
2867. Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 20
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 18
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 11
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 11
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 3
Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 11
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 4
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 3


----------



## Mika

after Portamento

Telemann Scarlatti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 20
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 18
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 11
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 11
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 3
Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 11
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 5
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 5


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ablinger / Farrenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 22
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 18
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 11
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 12
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 3
Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 11
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 5
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 5


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Scarlatti / Ropartz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 22
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 18
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 11
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 12
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 3
Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 12
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 7
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Ropartz/Telemann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 22
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 18
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 11
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 12
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 3
Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 14
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 7
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 6


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Ablinger / Antheil: A Jazz Symphony

Nominated:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Ablinger: points & views - 24
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 18
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 11
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 12
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 3
Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 14
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 7
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 6


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Antheil / Ablinger

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Ablinger: points & views - 25*
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 18
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 3
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 11
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 12
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 3
Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 14
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 7
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 6


----------



## Trout

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella
2867. Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views


Nominated:

Seconded:
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 18
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 3
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 11
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 12
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 3
Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 14
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 7
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 6


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Toch / Finnissy 

Nominated:
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 18
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 3
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 11
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 12
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 3
Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 14
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 7
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 6


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Billone / Furrer

Nominated:
Furrer: FAMA - 1 - Trout
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 18
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 3
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 13
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 12
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 3
Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 14
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 7
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 6


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Alnaes / Furrer 

Nominated:
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 20
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 3
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 13
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 12
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 12
Furrer: FAMA - 2
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 3
Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 14
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 7
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 6


----------



## Mika

after science: 

Alnaes / Billone

Nominated:
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 22
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 3
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 14
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 12
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 12
Furrer: FAMA - 2
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 3
Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 14
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 7
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 6


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Finnissy / Telemann

Nominated:
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 22
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 3
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 14
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 12
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 14
Furrer: FAMA - 2
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 3
Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 14
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 7
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 7


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Scarlatti Antheil

Nominated:
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 - 22
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 4
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 14
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 12
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 14
Furrer: FAMA - 2
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 3
Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41 - 16
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 14
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 9
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 7


----------



## Aecio

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvorak: Theme and Variations in A Flat Op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, "Pièces impromptues," op. 18
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 horns in F
2822. Andrée, Elfrida: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella
2867. Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views
2871. Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27

Alnaes/Pejacevic

Nominated:
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 4
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 14
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 12
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 14
Furrer: FAMA - 2
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 3
Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41 - 17
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 14
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 9
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 7


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Furrer / Pejacevic

Nominated:
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 4
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 14
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 12
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 14
Furrer: FAMA - 4
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 3
Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41 - 18
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 14
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 9
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 7


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Pejacevic Scarlatti

Nominated:
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 4
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 14
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 12
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 14
Furrer: FAMA - 4
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 3
Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41 - 20
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 14
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 10
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 7


----------



## Robert Gamble

After Mika

Farrenc Denisov

Nominated:
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 4
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 14
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 16
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 14
Furrer: FAMA - 4
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 3
Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41 - 20
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 14
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 10
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 7


----------



## Trout

After Robert:

Antheil / Pejacevic

Nominated:
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 6
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 14
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 16
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 14
Furrer: FAMA - 4
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 3
Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41 - 21
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 14
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 10
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 7


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Denisov Antheil

Nominated:
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 7
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 14
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 18
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 14
Furrer: FAMA - 4
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 3
Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41 - 21
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 14
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 10
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Pejacevic/Telemann

Nominated:
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 7
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 14
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 18
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 14
Furrer: FAMA - 4
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 3
Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41 - 23
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 14
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 10
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 8


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Pejacevic / Billone

Nominated:
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 7
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 15
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - *18*
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 14
Furrer: FAMA - 4
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 3
*Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41 - 25*
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 14
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 10
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 8


----------



## Portamento

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvořák: Theme and Variations, op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta in D major
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F
2822. Andrée: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya, op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto, op. 21
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2 "The Bell Symphony"
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8, op. 48
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella
2867. Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views
2871. Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27
2872. Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41

Nominated:
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 7
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 15
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 18
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 14
Furrer: FAMA - 4
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 3
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 14
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 10
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 8


----------



## Mika

after Portamento

Denisov Gernsheim

Nominated:
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 7
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 15
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 20
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 14
Furrer: FAMA - 4
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 4
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 14
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 10
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 8


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Furrer / Telemann

Nominated:
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 7
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 15
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 20
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 14
Furrer: FAMA - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 4
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 14
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 10
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 9


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After Trout:

Denisov/Gernsheim

Nominated:
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 7
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 15
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar - 22
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 14
Furrer: FAMA - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 5
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 14
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 10
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 9


----------



## Baccouri

That's a very Good idea


----------



## Aecio

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvořák: Theme and Variations, op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta in D major
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F
2822. Andrée: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya, op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto, op. 21
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2 "The Bell Symphony"
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8, op. 48
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella
2867. Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views
2871. Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27
2872. Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41
2873. Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar

Zarebski/Denisov

Nominated:
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 2 - Portamento
Zarebski: Piano Quintet - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 7
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 14
Furrer: FAMA - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 5
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 14
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 10
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 9


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Scarlatti / Toch 

Nominated:
Zarebski: Piano Quintet - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 7
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 14
Furrer: FAMA - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 5
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 14
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 12
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 9
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 3


----------



## science

Excellent choice on the Toch, BTW!


----------



## Trout

After science:

Aperghis / Zarebski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 7
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 18
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 14
Furrer: FAMA - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 5
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 14
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 12
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 9
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 3
Zarebski: Piano Quintet - 3


----------



## Trout

After me:

Aperghis / Antheil

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 8
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 20
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 14
Furrer: FAMA - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 5
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 14
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 12
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 9
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 3
Zarebski: Piano Quintet - 3


----------



## science

Just the two of us, we can make it if we try, just the two of us, you and I: 

Toch / Ropartz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 8
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 20
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 14
Furrer: FAMA - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 5
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 15
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 12
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 9
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 5
Zarebski: Piano Quintet - 3


----------



## Mika

After science

Toch / Telemann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 8
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 20
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 14
Furrer: FAMA - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 5
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 15
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 12
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 10
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 7
Zarebski: Piano Quintet - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Telemann/Scarlatti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 8
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 20
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 14
Furrer: FAMA - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 5
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 15
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 13
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 12
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 7
Zarebski: Piano Quintet - 3


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Toch Antheil

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 9
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 20
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 14
Furrer: FAMA - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 5
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 15
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 13
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 12
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 9
Zarebski: Piano Quintet - 3


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After Mika

Zarebski/Toch

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 9
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 20
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 14
Furrer: FAMA - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 5
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 15
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 13
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 12
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 10
Zarebski: Piano Quintet - 5


----------



## Trout

After Kjetil:

Aperghis / Milhaud

Nominated:
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 9
*Aperghis: Avis de Tempête - 22*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 14
Furrer: FAMA - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 5
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 15
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 13
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 12
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 10
Zarebski: Piano Quintet - 5


----------



## Trout

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvořák: Theme and Variations, op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta in D major
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F
2822. Andrée: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya, op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto, op. 21
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2 "The Bell Symphony"
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8, op. 48
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella
2867. Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views
2871. Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27
2872. Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41
2873. Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar
2874. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête

Nominated:
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 9
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G Minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 14
Furrer: FAMA - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 5
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 15
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 13
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 12
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 10
Zarebski: Piano Quintet - 5


----------



## Portamento

Wow, you guys have made some headway on Toch while I was away! :tiphat:

After Trout:

Toch / Milhaud

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 9
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 15
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 14
Furrer: FAMA - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 5
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 2
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 15
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 13
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 12
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 12
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 5


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Billone / Finnissy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 9
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 17
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 5
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 2
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 15
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 13
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 12
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 12
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 5


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Scarlatti Antheil

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 10
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 17
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 5
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 2
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 15
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 15
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 12
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 12
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 5


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Billone / Furrer

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 10
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 19
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 7
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 5
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 2
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 15
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 15
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 12
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 12
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 5


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Scarlatti / Furrer

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 10
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 19
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 5
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 2
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 15
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 17
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 12
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 12
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 5


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Toch / Billone

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 10
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 20
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 5
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 2
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 15
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 17
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 12
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 14
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 5


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Milhaud / Billone

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 10
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 21
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 5
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 4
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 15
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 17
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 12
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 14
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 5


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Scarlatti Antheil

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 11
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 21
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 5
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 4
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 15
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 19
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 12
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 14
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 5


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Furrer / Billone

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 11
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 22
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 5
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 4
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 15
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 19
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 12
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 14
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 5


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Billone Antheil

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 12
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo - 24
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 5
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 4
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 15
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 19
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 12
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 14
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 5


----------



## Aecio

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvořák: Theme and Variations, op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta in D major
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F
2822. Andrée: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya, op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto, op. 21
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2 "The Bell Symphony"
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8, op. 48
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella
2867. Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views
2871. Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27
2872. Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41
2873. Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar
2874. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
2875. Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo

Billone/Telemann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 12
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 5
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 4
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 15
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 19
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 13
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 14
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 5


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Toch / Furrer

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 12
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 5
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 4
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 15
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 19
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 13
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 16
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 5


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Milhaud / Antheil

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 13
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 5
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 6
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 15
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 19
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 13
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 16
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 5


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Furrer Zarebski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 13
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 13
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 5
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 6
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 15
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 19
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 13
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 16
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 6


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Zarebski / Milhaud

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 13
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 13
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 5
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 7
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 15
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 19
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 13
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 16
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 8


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After Trout:

Zarebski / Gernsheim

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 13
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 13
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 6
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 7
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 15
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 19
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 13
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 16
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

It's been a while... :tiphat:

After Kjetil Heggelund:

Ola Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul / Scarlatti

Nominated:
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 2 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 13
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 13
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 6
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 7
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 15
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 20
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 13
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 16
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 10


----------



## Aecio

Zarebski / Scarlatti

Nominated:
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 2 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 13
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 14
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 13
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 6
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 7
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 15
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 20
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 13
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 16
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Scarlatti / Farrenc

Nominated:
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 2 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 13
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 13
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 6
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 7
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 15
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 22
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 13
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 16
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 12


----------



## Trout

Nice to see you again, Cygnenoir!

After mmsbls:

Furrer / Scarlatti

Nominated:
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 2 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 13
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 6
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 7
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 15
*Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater - 23*
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 13
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 16
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 12


----------



## Trout

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvořák: Theme and Variations, op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta in D major
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F
2822. Andrée: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya, op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto, op. 21
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2 "The Bell Symphony"
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8, op. 48
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella
2867. Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views
2871. Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27
2872. Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41
2873. Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar
2874. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
2875. Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo
2876. Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater

Nominated:
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 2 - Cygnenoir

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 13
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 6
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 7
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 15
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 13
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 16
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 12


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Toch / Gjeilo

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 13
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 6
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 3
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 7
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 15
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 13
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 18
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 12


----------



## Mika

After Portamento

Toch / Gernsheim

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 13
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 10
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 7
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 3
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 7
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 15
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 13
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 20
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 12


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Toch / Ashton

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 13
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - *15*
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - *15*
Furrer: FAMA - *15*
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 7
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 3
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 7
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - *15*
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 13
*Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 - 22*
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 12


----------



## Portamento

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvořák: Theme and Variations, op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta in D major
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F
2822. Andrée: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya, op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto, op. 21
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2 "The Bell Symphony"
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8, op. 48
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella
2867. Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views
2871. Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27
2872. Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41
2873. Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar
2874. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
2875. Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo
2876. Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater
2877. Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 13
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 7
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 3
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 7
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 15
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 13
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 12


----------



## Aecio

Ropartz/telemann


Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 13
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 7
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 3
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 7
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 17
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 14
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 12


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Ropartz/Gernsheim


Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 13
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 8
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 3
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 7
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 19
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 14
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 12


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Cherubini / Cherubini 

Nominated:
Cherubini: Mass in A for the Coronation of Charles X - 2 - science 
Cherubini: Messa Solemnis in D minor - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 13
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 8
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 3
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 7
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 19
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 14
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 12


----------



## Mika

After science

Ropartz Telemann

Nominated:
Cherubini: Mass in A for the Coronation of Charles X - 2 - science 
Cherubini: Messa Solemnis in D minor - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 13
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 8
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 3
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 7
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 21
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 15
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 12


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Milhaud / Zarebski

Nominated:
Cherubini: Mass in A for the Coronation of Charles X - 2 - science 
Cherubini: Messa Solemnis in D minor - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 13
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 8
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 3
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 9
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 21
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 15
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Gernsheim/Cherubini

Nominated:

Cherubini: Messa Solemnis in D minor - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 13
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass in A for the Coronation of Charles X - 3
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 3
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 9
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 21
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 15
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 13


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Antheil Milhaud

Nominated:

Cherubini: Messa Solemnis in D minor - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass in A for the Coronation of Charles X - 3
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 3
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 10
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 21
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 15
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 13


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Schnittke / Zarebski

Nominated:
Cherubini: Messa Solemnis in D minor - 1 - science
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass in A for the Coronation of Charles X - 3
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 3
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 10
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 21
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 15
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 14


----------



## Mika

After trout

Milhaud Zarebski

Nominated:
Cherubini: Messa Solemnis in D minor - 1 - science
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass in A for the Coronation of Charles X - 3
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 3
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 12
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin - 21
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 15
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 15


----------



## Aecio

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvořák: Theme and Variations, op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta in D major
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F
2822. Andrée: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya, op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto, op. 21
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2 "The Bell Symphony"
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8, op. 48
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella
2867. Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views
2871. Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27
2872. Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41
2873. Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar
2874. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
2875. Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo
2876. Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater
2877. Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75
2878. Ropartz: Musiques au jardin

Raff/Ropartz

Nominated:
Cherubini: Messa Solemnis in D minor - 1 - science
Raff: Symphony # 10 - 2 - Aecio
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass in A for the Coronation of Charles X - 3
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 3
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 12
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 15
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Cherubini MS / Raff

Nominated:
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass in A for the Coronation of Charles X - 3
Cherubini: Messa Solemnis in D minor - 3
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 3
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 12
Raff: Symphony # 10 - 3
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 15
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 15


----------



## Portamento

After mmsbls:

Wolfe / Schnittke 

Nominated:
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 3
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 3
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 3
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 12
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 3
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 3
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 15
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 15


----------



## Trout

Excellent choice, Portamento, but it's already on the list! I shall remove it from the board, but feel free to reallocate your 2 points elsewhere.

After Portamento:

Zarebski / Schnittke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 3
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 3
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 3
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 12
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 3
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 4
Telemann: Brockes-Passion - 15
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 17


----------



## Portamento

Trout said:


> Excellent choice, Portamento, but it's already on the list! I shall remove it from the board, but feel free to reallocate your 2 points elsewhere.


You're right. Sorry, I'll nominate something else...

After Trout:

Rădulescu

Nominated:
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 3
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 3
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 3
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 12
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 3
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 4
Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1 - 15
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 17


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Portamento

Schnittke / Zarebski

Nominated:
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 3
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 3
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 3
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 12
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 3
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 6
Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1 - 15
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 18


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After Cygnenoir

Zarebski/Gjeilo

Nominated:
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 3
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 3
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 4
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 12
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 3
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 6
Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1 - 15
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 20


----------



## Mika

After Kjetill

Cherubini x 2

Nominated:
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 4
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 4
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 12
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 3
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 6
Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1 - 15
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Mika


Milhaud/Cherubini

Nominated:
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 5
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 4
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 14
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 3
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 6
Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1 - 15
Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Zarebski / Raff

Nominated:
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
*Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 5
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
*Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15*
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 4
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 14
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 4
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 6
*Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1 - 15*
*Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 - 22*


----------



## mmsbls

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvořák: Theme and Variations, op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta in D major
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F
2822. Andrée: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya, op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto, op. 21
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2 "The Bell Symphony"
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8, op. 48
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella
2867. Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views
2871. Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27
2872. Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41
2873. Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar
2874. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
2875. Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo
2876. Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater
2877. Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75
2878. Ropartz: Musiques au jardin
2879. Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34

Nominated:
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 5
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 4
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 14
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 4
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 6
Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1 - 15


----------



## Portamento

After mmsbls:

Schulhoff / Schmitt 

Nominated:
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 5
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 4
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 14
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 4
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 6
Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1 - 15


----------



## Mika

After Portamento:

Telemann Schnittke
*
Nominated:*
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 5
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 4
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 14
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 4
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 7
Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1 - 17


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Telemann / Schnittke

Nominated:
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 5
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 4
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 14
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 4
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 8
Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1 - 19


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Krenek (!) / Sculthorpe

Nominated:
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 2 - Portamento
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Portamento
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 5
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 4
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 14
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 4
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 8
Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1 - 19


----------



## science

after portamento: 

Krenek / Radulescu 

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Portamento
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 5
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 4
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 4
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 14
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 3
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 4
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 8
Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1 - 19


----------



## Mika

after science: 

Telemann Milhaud

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Portamento
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 5
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 4
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 4
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 15
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 3
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 4
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 8
Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1 - 21


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Schnittke / Gjeilo

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Portamento
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 5
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 4
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 15
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 3
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 4
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 10
Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1 - 21


----------



## science

after Cygnenoir: 

Coronation / Telemann 

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Portamento
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 7
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 4
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 15
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 3
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 4
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 10
Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1 - 22


----------



## science

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvořák: Theme and Variations, op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta in D major
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F
2822. Andrée: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya, op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto, op. 21
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2 "The Bell Symphony"
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8, op. 48
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella
2867. Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views
2871. Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27
2872. Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41
2873. Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar
2874. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
2875. Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo
2876. Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater
2877. Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75
2878. Ropartz: Musiques au jardin
2879. Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34
2880. Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Portamento
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 7
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 4
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 15
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 3
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 4
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Farrenc / Coronation

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Portamento
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 8
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 17
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 4
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 15
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 3
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 4
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 10


----------



## Portamento

After mmsbls:

Rădulescu / Krenek

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Portamento
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 8
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 17
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 5
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 15
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 5
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 4
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 10


----------



## Mika

After Portamento:

Coronation / Raff

*Nominated:*
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Portamento
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 10
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 17
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 5
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 15
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 5
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 5
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Farrenc/Sculthorpe

*Nominated:*
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 10
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 19
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 5
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 15
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 5
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 5
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 10
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 2


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Farrenc / Gernsheim

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 10
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 21
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 5
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 15
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 5
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 5
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 10
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 2


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Rădulescu / Sculthorpe

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 10
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 21
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 5
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 15
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 7
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 5
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 10
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 3


----------



## Mika

After Portamento

Schnittke Coronation

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 11
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 21
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 5
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 15
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 7
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 5
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 12
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 3


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Radulescu / Farrenc

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 11
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
*Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 - 22*
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 5
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 15
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 9
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 5
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 12
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 3


----------



## Trout

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvořák: Theme and Variations, op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta in D major
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F
2822. Andrée: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya, op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto, op. 21
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2 "The Bell Symphony"
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8, op. 48
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella
2867. Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views
2871. Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27
2872. Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41
2873. Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar
2874. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
2875. Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo
2876. Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater
2877. Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75
2878. Ropartz: Musiques au jardin
2879. Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34
2880. Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1
2881. Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 11
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 5
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 15
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 9
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 5
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 12
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 3


----------



## Aecio

Milhaud/Sculthorpe

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 11
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 5
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 16
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 9
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 5
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 12
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Coronation / Raff

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 15
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 5
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 16
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 9
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 6
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 12
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 4


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Schnittke Antheil

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 5
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 16
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 9
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 6
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 4


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Milhaud / Schulhoff

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 5
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 18
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 9
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 6
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 14
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 3
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 4


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Milhaud / Schnittke

*Nominated:*
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 5
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 20
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 9
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 6
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 15
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 3
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 4


----------



## science

after Mika:

Milhaud / Raff

*Nominated:*
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 5
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 22
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 9
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 7
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 15
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 3
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Raff/Cherubini

*Nominated:*
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 13
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 5
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 22
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 9
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 9
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 15
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 3
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 4


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Krenek / Schnittke

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 13
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 7
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 22
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 9
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 9
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 16
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 3
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 4


----------



## Mika

After Portamento

Coronation Raff

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 15
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 7
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 22
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 9
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 10
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 16
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 3
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 4


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Radulescu / Milhaud

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 15
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 7
*Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b - 23*
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 11
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 10
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 16
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 3
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 4


----------



## Trout

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvořák: Theme and Variations, op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta in D major
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F
2822. Andrée: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya, op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto, op. 21
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2 "The Bell Symphony"
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8, op. 48
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella
2867. Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views
2871. Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27
2872. Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41
2873. Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar
2874. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
2875. Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo
2876. Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater
2877. Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75
2878. Ropartz: Musiques au jardin
2879. Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34
2880. Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1
2881. Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36
2882. Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 15
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 7
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 11
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 10
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 16
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 3
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 4


----------



## Aecio

Sculthorpe/Cherubini

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 16
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 7
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 11
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 10
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 16
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 3
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 6


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Foulds / Rădulescu

Nominated:
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 16
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 7
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 12
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 10
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 16
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 3
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Portamento:

Coronation / Raff

Nominated:
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 18
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 7
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 12
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 11
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 16
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 3
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 6


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Coronation / Raff

Nominated:
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 20
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 7
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 12
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 12
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 16
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 3
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 6


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Rădulescu / Krenek

Nominated:
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 20
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 8
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 14
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 12
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 16
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 3
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 6


----------



## Mika

Default
After Portamento

Coronation Gernsheim

Nominated:
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X - 22
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 8
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 14
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 12
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 16
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 3
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 6


----------



## Aecio

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvořák: Theme and Variations, op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta in D major
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F
2822. Andrée: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya, op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto, op. 21
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2 "The Bell Symphony"
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8, op. 48
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella
2867. Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views
2871. Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27
2872. Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41
2873. Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar
2874. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
2875. Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo
2876. Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater
2877. Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75
2878. Ropartz: Musiques au jardin
2879. Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34
2880. Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1
2881. Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36
2882. Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b
2883. Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X

Ciurlionis/Cherubini

Nominated:
Ciurlionis - Jura (The sea) - 2 - Aecio
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 8
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 14
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 12
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 16
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 3
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 6


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Krenek / Schnittke

Nominated:
Čiurlionis - Jūra (The Sea) - 2 - Aecio
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 10
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 14
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 12
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 17
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 3
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 6


----------



## Mika

After Portamento

Schnittke Raff

Nominated:
Čiurlionis - Jūra (The Sea) - 2 - Aecio
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 10
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 14
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 13
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 19
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 3
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Schulhoff / Čiurlionis

Nominated:
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 5
Čiurlionis - Jūra (The Sea) - 3
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 10
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 14
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 13
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 19
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 6


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Schnittke Cherubini

Nominated:
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 6
Čiurlionis - Jūra (The Sea) - 3
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 10
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 14
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 13
Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 21
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 6


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Schnittke / Rădulescu

Nominated:
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - *16*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 6
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 3
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 10
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 15
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 13
*Schnittke: Faust Cantata - 23*
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 6


----------



## Portamento

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvořák: Theme and Variations, op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta in D major
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F
2822. Andrée: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya, op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto, op. 21
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2 "The Bell Symphony"
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8, op. 48
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella
2867. Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views
2871. Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27
2872. Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41
2873. Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar
2874. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
2875. Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo
2876. Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater
2877. Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75
2878. Ropartz: Musiques au jardin
2879. Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34
2880. Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1
2881. Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36
2882. Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b
2883. Schnittke: Faust Cantata

Nominated:
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 6
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 3
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 10
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 15
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 13
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 6


----------



## Aecio

Gernsheim/Sculthorpe

Nominated:
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 16
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 6
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 3
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 10
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 15
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 13
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 7


----------



## Mika

after Aecio

Antheil Raff

*Nominated:*
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 18
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 6
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 3
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 10
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 15
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 14
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 7


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Rădulescu / Sculthorpe

Nominated:
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 18
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 6
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 3
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 10
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 17
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 14
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 8


----------



## science

after Portamento: 

Antheil / Radulescu 

Nominated:
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 20
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 11
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 6
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 3
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 10
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 18
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 14
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 8


----------



## Mika

after science: 

Antheil / Ashton

Nominated:
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 22
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 6
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 3
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 10
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 18
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 14
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Raff/Cherubini


Nominated:
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 22
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 7
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 3
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 10
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 18
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 16
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Raff / Čiurlionis

Nominated:
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 22
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 7
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 4
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 10
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 18
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 18
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 8


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Antheil Cherubini

*Nominated:*
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 24
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 8
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 4
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 10
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 18
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 18
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 8


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Rădulescu / Krenek

Nominated:
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 24
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 8
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 4
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 11
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 20
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 18
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 8


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Antheil / Foulds

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 26
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 8
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 4
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 3
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 11
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 20
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 18
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 8


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Rădulescu / Sculthorpe

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 26
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 8
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 4
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 3
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 11
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 22
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 18
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 9


----------



## Mika

After Portamento:

Antheil / Sculthorpe

*Nominated:*
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony - 28
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 8
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 4
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 3
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 11
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 22
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 18
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 10


----------



## Aecio

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvořák: Theme and Variations, op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta in D major
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F
2822. Andrée: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya, op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto, op. 21
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2 "The Bell Symphony"
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8, op. 48
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella
2867. Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views
2871. Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27
2872. Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41
2873. Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar
2874. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
2875. Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo
2876. Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater
2877. Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75
2878. Ropartz: Musiques au jardin
2879. Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34
2880. Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1
2881. Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36
2882. Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b
2883. Schnittke: Faust Cantata
2884. Antheil: A Jazz Symphony

Cherubini/Antheil

*Nominated:*
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*

Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 10
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 4
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 3
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 11
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 22
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 18
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Cherubini / Čiurlionis

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:

Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 12
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 5
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 3
Furrer: FAMA - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 11
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 22
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 18
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 10


----------



## Trout

Cherubini pulled a Houdini and disappeared from the list. I believe this should be correct:

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvořák: Theme and Variations, op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta in D major
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F
2822. Andrée: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya, op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto, op. 21
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2 "The Bell Symphony"
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8, op. 48
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella
2867. Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views
2871. Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27
2872. Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41
2873. Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar
2874. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
2875. Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo
2876. Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater
2877. Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75
2878. Ropartz: Musiques au jardin
2879. Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34
2880. Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1
2881. Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36
2882. Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b
2883. Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X
2884. Schnittke: Faust Cantata
2885. Antheil: A Jazz Symphony


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Furrer / Radulescu

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:

Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 12
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 5
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 3
Furrer: FAMA - 17
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 11
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 23
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 18
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 10


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Rădulescu / Krenek

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 12
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 5
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 3
Furrer: FAMA - 17
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 12
*Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 25*
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - *18*
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 10


----------



## Portamento

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvořák: Theme and Variations, op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta in D major
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F
2822. Andrée: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya, op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto, op. 21
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2 "The Bell Symphony"
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8, op. 48
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D. 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella
2867. Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views
2871. Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27
2872. Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41
2873. Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar
2874. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
2875. Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo
2876. Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater
2877. Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75
2878. Ropartz: Musiques au jardin
2879. Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34
2880. Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1
2881. Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36
2882. Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b
2883. Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X
2884. Schnittke: Faust Cantata
2885. Antheil: A Jazz Symphony
2886. Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" - 25

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 12
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 5
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 15
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 3
Furrer: FAMA - 17
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 12
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 18
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 10


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Finnissy / Ciurlionis

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 12
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 6
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 17
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 3
Furrer: FAMA - 17
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 12
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 18
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Raff/Sculthorpe

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 12
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 6
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 17
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 3
Furrer: FAMA - 17
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 12
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 20
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 11


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Raff/Cherubini

*Nominated:*
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 13
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 6
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 17
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 3
Furrer: FAMA - 17
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 12
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 22
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Ciurlionis/Sculthorpe

*Nominated:*
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 13
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 8
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 17
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 3
Furrer: FAMA - 17
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 12
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 - 22
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 12


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Sculthorpe / Krenek

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 13
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 8
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 17
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 3
Furrer: FAMA - 17
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 13
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 "To Autumn Time" - 22
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 14


----------



## Mika

After Portamento

Sculthorpe / Raff

Nominated:
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 13
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 8
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 17
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 3
Furrer: FAMA - 17
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 13
Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 "To Autumn Time" - 23
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 16


----------



## Aecio

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvořák: Theme and Variations, op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta in D major
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F
2822. Andrée: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya, op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto, op. 21
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2 "The Bell Symphony"
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8, op. 48
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D. 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella
2867. Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views
2871. Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27
2872. Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41
2873. Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar
2874. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
2875. Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo
2876. Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater
2877. Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75
2878. Ropartz: Musiques au jardin
2879. Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34
2880. Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1
2881. Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36
2882. Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b
2883. Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X
2884. Schnittke: Faust Cantata
2885. Antheil: A Jazz Symphony
2886. Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest"
2887. Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 "To Autumn Time"

Miaskovsky/Raff

Nominated:

Miaskovsky: Symphony #25 - 2 - Aecio
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 13
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 8
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 17
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 3
Furrer: FAMA - 17
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 13
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Cherubini / Schulhoff

Nominated:

Miaskovsky: Symphony #25 - 2 - Aecio
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 15
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 8
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 17
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 3
Furrer: FAMA - 17
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 13
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 16


----------



## calvinpv

After mmsbls:

Nono / Furrer

Nominated:
Miaskovsky: Symphony #25 - 2 - Aecio
Nono: Quando stanno morendo, Diario polacco No. 2 - 2 - calvinpv
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 15
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 8
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 17
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 3
Furrer: FAMA - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 13
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 16


----------



## Trout

After calvinpv:

Furrer / Foulds

Nominated:
Miaskovsky: Symphony #25 - 2 - Aecio
Nono: Quando stanno morendo, Diario polacco No. 2 - 2 - calvinpv
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 15
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 8
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 17
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 4
Furrer: FAMA - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 13
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 16


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Young / Nono 

Nominated:
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 2 - Aecio
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 15
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 8
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 17
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 4
Furrer: FAMA - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 13
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 3
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 16


----------



## Mika

After Portamento

Nono cherubini

Nominated:
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 2 - Aecio
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 16
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 8
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 17
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 4
Furrer: FAMA - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 13
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 5
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 16


----------



## Trout

The Young is already enshrined. You can replace the nomination at your convenience, Portamento.

After Mika:

Furrer / Ciurlionis

Nominated:
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 2 - Aecio
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 16
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 9
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 17
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 4
Furrer: FAMA - 22
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 13
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 5
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 16


----------



## Portamento

Trout said:


> The Young is already enshrined. You can replace the nomination at your convenience, Portamento.


Sorry - once again I got lazy about checking the existing list before nominating a work. Let's hope it won't happen again.

After Trout:

Bentzon

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 2 - Aecio
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 16
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 9
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 17
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 4
Furrer: FAMA - 22
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 13
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 5
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Portamento:

Myaskovsky / Čiurlionis

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 16
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 10
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 17
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 4
Furrer: FAMA - 22
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 13
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 4
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 5
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 16


----------



## Portamento

After mmsbls:

Sculthorpe / Foulds

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 16
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 10
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 17
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 5
Furrer: FAMA - 22
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 13
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 4
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 5
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Portamento

Sculthorpe / Cherubini

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 17
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 10
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 17
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 5
Furrer: FAMA - 22
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 13
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 4
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 5
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 20


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Nono / Cherubini 

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 18
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 10
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 17
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 5
Furrer: FAMA - 22
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 13
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 4
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 7
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 20


----------



## Trout

After science:

Furrer / Gjeilo

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 18
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 10
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 17
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 5
Furrer: FAMA - 24
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 13
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 4
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 7
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 20


----------



## Mika

After trout

Nono Furrer

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 18
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 10
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 17
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 5
Furrer: FAMA - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 13
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 4
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 9
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 20


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Furrer / Ciurlionis

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 18
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 11
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 17
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 5
*Furrer: FAMA - 27*
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 13
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 4
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 9
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 20


----------



## Trout

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: Third String Quartet
2804. Dvořák: Theme and Variations, op.36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Suite for Piano #3, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo capriccioso
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta in D major
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F
2822. Andrée: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya, op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto, op. 21
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2 "The Bell Symphony"
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8, op. 48
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D. 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella
2867. Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views
2871. Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27
2872. Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41
2873. Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar
2874. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
2875. Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo
2876. Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater
2877. Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75
2878. Ropartz: Musiques au jardin
2879. Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34
2880. Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1
2881. Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36
2882. Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b
2883. Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X
2884. Schnittke: Faust Cantata
2885. Antheil: A Jazz Symphony
2886. Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest"
2887. Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 "To Autumn Time"
2888. Furrer: FAMA


Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 18
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 11
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 17
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 5
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 13
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 4
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 9
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 20


----------



## Portamento

After Trout

Schuller / Foulds

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 18
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 11
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 17
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 13
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 4
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 9
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 6
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 20


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Schuller / Finnissy

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 18
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 11
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 18
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 13
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 4
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 9
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 6
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 4
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Sculthorpe/Schulhoff

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 18
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 11
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 18
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 13
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 4
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 9
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 7
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 4
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 22


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Sculthorpe/Schulhoff

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 18
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 11
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 18
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 13
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 4
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 9
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 7
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 4
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 22


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Sculthorpe/Ciurlionis

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 18
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 12
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 18
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 13
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 4
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 9
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 7
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 4
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 24


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Krenek / Sculthorpe

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - *18*
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 12
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - *18*
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 15
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 4
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 9
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 7
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 4
*Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 - 25*


----------



## Portamento

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: String Quartet #3
2804. Dvořák: Theme and Variations, op. 36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Piano Suite #3, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, P.: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso, op. 28
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta in D major
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F
2822. Andrée: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya, op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto, op. 21
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2 "The Bell Symphony"
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8, op. 48
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D. 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella
2867. Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 "Im Walde (In the Forest)"
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views
2871. Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27
2872. Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41
2873. Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar
2874. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
2875. Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo
2876. Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater
2877. Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75
2878. Ropartz: Musiques au jardin
2879. Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34
2880. Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1
2881. Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36
2882. Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b
2883. Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X
2884. Schnittke: Faust Cantata
2885. Antheil: A Jazz Symphony
2886. Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest"
2887. Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 "To Autumn Time"
2888. Furrer: FAMA
2889. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 18
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 12
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 18
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 15
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 4
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 9
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 7
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 4


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Cherubini Nono

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 20
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 12
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 18
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 15
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 4
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 10
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 7
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 4


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Kancheli / Gernsheim

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 2 - Trout
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 20
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 12
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 18
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 15
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 4
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 10
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 7
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 4

Just an FYI, it has been about 2 weeks since the Schmitt was nominated. Maybe we should consider removing it soon if no one seconds it?


----------



## Portamento

Trout said:


> Just an FYI, it has been about 2 weeks since the Schmitt was nominated. Maybe we should consider removing it soon if no one seconds it?


I can hope.....


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Schulhoff / Myaskovsky

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 2 - Trout
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 20
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 12
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 18
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 15
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 5
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 10
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 9
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 4


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Schuller / Cirulionis

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 2 - Trout
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 20
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 13
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 18
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 15
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 5
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 10
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 9
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 6


----------



## Mika

After trout:

Cherubini Nono

*Nominated:*
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 2 - Trout
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 22
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 13
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 18
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 15
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 5
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 11
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 9
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 6


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Cherubini Schulhoff

*Nominated:*
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 2 - Trout
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 24
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 13
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 18
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 15
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 5
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 11
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 10
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 6


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Kancheli / Krenek

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 24
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 13
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 18
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 4
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 5
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 11
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 10
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 6


----------



## Portamento

After myself:

Krenek / Schulhoff

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 24
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 13
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 18
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 4
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 18
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 5
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 11
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 11
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 6


----------



## Portamento

After myself:

Krenek / Schulhoff

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 24
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 13
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 18
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 4
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 20
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 5
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 11
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 12
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 6


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Nono / Kancheli

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 24
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 13
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 18
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 20
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 5
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 13
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 12
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 6


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Cherubini Nono

*Nominated:*
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 26
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 13
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 18
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 20
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 5
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 14
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 12
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Čiurlionis / Cherubini

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
*Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor - 27*
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 18
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 5
*Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 20*
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 5
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 14
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 12
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 6


----------



## mmsbls

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: String Quartet #3
2804. Dvořák: Theme and Variations, op. 36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Piano Suite #3, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, P.: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso, op. 28
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta in D major
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F
2822. Andrée: Piano Quintet
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya, op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto, op. 21
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Menta total
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2 "The Bell Symphony"
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8, op. 48
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D. 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella
2867. Raff: Symphony #3, op. 153 "Im Walde (In the Forest)"
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views
2871. Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27
2872. Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41
2873. Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar
2874. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
2875. Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. Oo
2876. Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater
2877. Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75
2878. Ropartz: Musiques au jardin
2879. Zarebski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34
2880. Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1
2881. Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36
2882. Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b
2883. Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X
2884. Schnittke: Faust Cantata
2885. Antheil: A Jazz Symphony
2886. Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest"
2887. Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 "To Autumn Time"
2888. Furrer: FAMA
2889. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16
2890. Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 18
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1, op. 35 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 20
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 5
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 14
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 12
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 6


----------



## Portamento

Just doing some housekeeping (i.e. making the list and board look clean...):

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: String Quartet #3
2804. Dvořák: Theme and Variations, op. 36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat major, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Piano Suite #3, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, P.: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso, op. 28
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F
2822. Andrée: Piano Quintet in E minor
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatina for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion, H. 372
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya, op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto, op. 21
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G major, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava (The Lover), op. 14
2840. Radulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D major, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Mente tota
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2, op. 56 "The Bell"
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C major, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8 in E minor, op. 48
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D. 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella, op. 79
2867. Raff: Symphony #3 in F major, op. 153 "Im Walde (In the Forest)"
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views
2871. Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D major, op. 27
2872. Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41
2873. Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar
2874. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
2875. Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. oO
2876. Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater
2877. Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75
2878. Ropartz: Musiques au jardin
2879. Zarębski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34
2880. Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1
2881. Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36
2882. Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b
2883. Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X
2884. Schnittke: Faust Cantata
2885. Antheil: A Jazz Symphony
2886. Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest"
2887. Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 "To Autumn Time"
2888. Furrer: FAMA
2889. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16
2890. Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 18
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 20
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 5
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 14
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 12
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 6


----------



## Portamento

After mmsbls:

Krenek / Schuller

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 18
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 5
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 22
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 5
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 14
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 12
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 7


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Kancheli / Foulds

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 18
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 7
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 7
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 22
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 5
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 14
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 12
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Kancheli/Krenek

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 18
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 7
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 9
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 23
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 5
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 14
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 12
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 7


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Krenek / Schulhoff

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - *18*
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 7
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 9
*Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 - 25*
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 5
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 14
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 13
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 7


----------



## Portamento

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: String Quartet #3
2804. Dvořák: Theme and Variations, op. 36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat major, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Piano Suite #3, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, P.: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso, op. 28
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F
2822. Andrée: Piano Quintet in E minor
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatina for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion, H. 372
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya, op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto, op. 21
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G major, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava (The Lover), op. 14
2840. Rădulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D major, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Mente tota
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2, op. 56 "The Bell"
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C major, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8 in E minor, op. 48
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D. 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella, op. 79
2867. Raff: Symphony #3 in F major, op. 153 "Im Walde (In the Forest)"
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views
2871. Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D major, op. 27
2872. Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41
2873. Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar
2874. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
2875. Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. oO
2876. Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater
2877. Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75
2878. Ropartz: Musiques au jardin
2879. Zarębski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34
2880. Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1
2881. Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36
2882. Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b
2883. Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X
2884. Schnittke: Faust Cantata
2885. Antheil: A Jazz Symphony
2886. Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest"
2887. Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 "To Autumn Time"
2888. Furrer: FAMA
2889. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16
2890. Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor
2891. Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 18
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 7
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 9
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 5
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 14
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 13
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 7


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Finnissy / Schuller

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 20
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 7
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 9
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 5
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 14
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 13
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 8


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After Trout:

Kancheli / Myaskovsky

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 20
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 7
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 11
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 6
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 14
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 13
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 8


----------



## Mika

After KH

Kancheli / Nono

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 15
Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 20
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 7
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 13
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 6
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 15
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 13
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 8


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Finnissy / Schulhoff

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - *15*
*Finnissy: English Country-Tunes - 22*
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 7
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - *15*
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 13
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 6
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - *15*
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 14
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 8


----------



## Portamento

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: String Quartet #3
2804. Dvořák: Theme and Variations, op. 36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat major, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Piano Suite #3, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, P.: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso, op. 28
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F
2822. Andrée: Piano Quintet in E minor
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatina for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion, H. 372
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya, op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto, op. 21
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G major, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava (The Lover), op. 14
2840. Rădulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D major, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Mente tota
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2, op. 56 "The Bell"
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C major, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8 in E minor, op. 48
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D. 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella, op. 79
2867. Raff: Symphony #3 in F major, op. 153 "Im Walde (In the Forest)"
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views
2871. Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D major, op. 27
2872. Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41
2873. Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar
2874. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
2875. Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. oO
2876. Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater
2877. Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75
2878. Ropartz: Musiques au jardin
2879. Zarębski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34
2880. Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1
2881. Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36
2882. Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b
2883. Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X
2884. Schnittke: Faust Cantata
2885. Antheil: A Jazz Symphony
2886. Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest"
2887. Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 "To Autumn Time"
2888. Furrer: FAMA
2889. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16
2890. Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor
2891. Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 
2892. Finnissy: English Country-Tunes 

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 15
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 7
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 13
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 6
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 15
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 14
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 8


----------



## Aecio

Ciurlionis/Kancheli

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 17
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 7
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 14
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 6
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 15
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 14
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 8


----------



## Mika

after Aecio

Ciurlionis/Myaskovsky
*
Nominated:*
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 19
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 7
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 14
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 7
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 15
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 14
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 8


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Schulhoff / Čiurlionis

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 20
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 7
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 14
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 7
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 15
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 16
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Portamento:

Čiurlionis / Schulhoff

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 22
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 7
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 14
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 7
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 15
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 17
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 8


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Ciurlionis / Schuller

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
*Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) - 24*
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 7
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 14
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 7
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 15
*Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 17*
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 9


----------



## Trout

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: String Quartet #3
2804. Dvořák: Theme and Variations, op. 36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat major, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Piano Suite #3, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, P.: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso, op. 28
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F
2822. Andrée: Piano Quintet in E minor
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatina for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion, H. 372
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya, op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto, op. 21
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G major, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava (The Lover), op. 14
2840. Rădulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D major, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Mente tota
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2, op. 56 "The Bell"
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C major, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8 in E minor, op. 48
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D. 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella, op. 79
2867. Raff: Symphony #3 in F major, op. 153 "Im Walde (In the Forest)"
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views
2871. Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D major, op. 27
2872. Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41
2873. Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar
2874. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
2875. Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. oO
2876. Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater
2877. Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75
2878. Ropartz: Musiques au jardin
2879. Zarębski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34
2880. Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1
2881. Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36
2882. Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b
2883. Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X
2884. Schnittke: Faust Cantata
2885. Antheil: A Jazz Symphony
2886. Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest"
2887. Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 "To Autumn Time"
2888. Furrer: FAMA
2889. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16
2890. Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor
2891. Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 
2892. Finnissy: English Country-Tunes 
2893. Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea)


Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 7
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 14
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 7
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 15
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 17
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 9


----------



## Aecio

Ropartz/Schulhoff


Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne - 2 - Aecio
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 7
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 14
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 7
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 15
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 18
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 9


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Schulhoff / Schuller

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 2 - Aecio
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 7
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 14
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 7
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 15
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 20
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Portamento:

Schulhoff / Myaskovsky

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 2 - Aecio
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 7
*Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 15*
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 14
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 8
*Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 15
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 - 22*
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 10


----------



## mmsbls

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: String Quartet #3
2804. Dvořák: Theme and Variations, op. 36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat major, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Piano Suite #3, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, P.: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso, op. 28
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F
2822. Andrée: Piano Quintet in E minor
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatina for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion, H. 372
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya, op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto, op. 21
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G major, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava (The Lover), op. 14
2840. Rădulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D major, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Mente tota
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2, op. 56 "The Bell"
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C major, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8 in E minor, op. 48
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D. 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella, op. 79
2867. Raff: Symphony #3 in F major, op. 153 "Im Walde (In the Forest)"
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views
2871. Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D major, op. 27
2872. Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41
2873. Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar
2874. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
2875. Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. oO
2876. Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater
2877. Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75
2878. Ropartz: Musiques au jardin
2879. Zarębski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34
2880. Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1
2881. Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36
2882. Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b
2883. Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X
2884. Schnittke: Faust Cantata
2885. Antheil: A Jazz Symphony
2886. Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest"
2887. Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 "To Autumn Time"
2888. Furrer: FAMA
2889. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16
2890. Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor
2891. Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240
2892. Finnissy: English Country-Tunes
2893. Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea)
2894. Schulhoff: String Quartet #2

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 2 - Aecio
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 7
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 14
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 8
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 15
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 10


----------



## Mika

after mmsbls

Kancheli Gernsheim

*Nominated:*
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 2 - Aecio
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 7
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 16
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 8
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 15
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 10


----------



## Portamento

Schuller Nono

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 2 - Aecio
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 7
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 16
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 8
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 16
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 12


----------



## Trout

The board could use some more new blood.

After Mika:

Sessions / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 2 - Aecio
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 7
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 16
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 8
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 15
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 10


----------



## Portamento

Looks like there's been a cross-post.

Correct board:

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 2 - Aecio
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 7
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 16
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 8
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 16
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 12


----------



## Portamento

Trout said:


> The board could use some more new blood.


No one seems to like _my _new blood, but I'll offer some more anyways. *sigh*

Jongen / Fibich

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 1 - Portamento
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 2 - Portamento
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 2 - Aecio
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 7
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 16
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 8
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 16
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 12

Have a field day!


----------



## Mika

After Portamento

Gjeilo Foulds

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 1 - Portamento
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 2 - Portamento
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 2 - Aecio
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 16
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 8
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 8
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 16
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Gernsheim/Jongen

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 1 - Portamento
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 2 - Aecio
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 18
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 8
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 3
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 8
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 16
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 12


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Ornstein / Kabalevsky

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 1 - Portamento
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 1 - Portamento
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 2 - Portamento
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 2 - Aecio
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 18
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 8
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 3
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 8
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 16
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 12


----------



## Portamento

Reinecke Skalkottas

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 1 - Portamento
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 1 - Portamento
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 2 - Portamento
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 2 - Aecio
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 2 - i like music
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 18
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 8
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 3
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 8
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 16
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After i like music:

Fibich / Kabalevsky

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 2 - Portamento
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 2 - Aecio
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 2 - i like music
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 18
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 8
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 3
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 2
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 8
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 16
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 12


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After mmsbis:

Gernsheim / Gjeilo

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 2 - Portamento
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 2 - Aecio
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 2 - i like music
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 20
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 9
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 3
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 2
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 8
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 16
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 12


----------



## Mika

After Kjetil

Kabalevsky Gernsheim

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 2 - Portamento
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 2 - Aecio
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 2 - i like music
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 21
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 9
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 3
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 4
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 8
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 16
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 12


----------



## Trout

Thanks everyone for all the nominations! I'll be working through them all the next few days (except for the Bentzon which I can't find fully online...).

After Mika:

Ornstein / Ropartz

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 2 - i like music
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 21
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 9
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 3
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 4
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 8
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 16
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 3
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 12


----------



## Portamento

Trout said:


> Thanks everyone for all the nominations! I'll be working through them all the next few days (except for the Bentzon which I can't find fully online...).


Here are some videos:

https://www.google.com/search?q=ben...ie=UTF-8#q=bentzon+the+tempered+piano&tbm=vid

Obviously not all 648 movements, but enough for you to make a decent judgment.


----------



## Portamento

MORE!

After Trout:

Cardew / Chaminade

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Cardew: The Great Learning - 2 - i like music
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 1 - i like music
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 2 - i like music
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 21
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 9
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 3
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 4
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 8
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 16
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 3
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 12


----------



## Trout

i like music said:


> Cardew / Chaminade
> 
> Cardew: The Great Learning - 2 - *Portamento*
> Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 1 - *Portamento*


Ummm.... interesting...


----------



## Portamento

Trout said:


> Ummm.... interesting...


LOL there is so much Portamento up there i guess I thought mine should blend in!


----------



## Portamento

Well those _were_ some nice nominations! I for one wouldn't mind taking credit for them.


----------



## Mika

After i like music

Foulds Gernsheim

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Cardew: The Great Learning - 2 - i like music
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 1 - i like music
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 2 - i like music
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 22
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 9
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 3
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 4
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 8
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 16
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 3
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 12


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ropartz / Fibich

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Cardew: The Great Learning - 2 - i like music
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 1 - i like music
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 2 - i like music
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 4
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 22
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 9
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 3
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 4
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 8
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 16
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 5
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 12


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Schuller / Jongen

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Cardew: The Great Learning - 2 - i like music
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 1 - i like music
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 2 - i like music
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 4
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 22
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 9
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 4
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 8
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 16
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 5
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Portamento

Jongen/Chaminade

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Cardew: The Great Learning - 2 - i like music
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 2 - i like music
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 2
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 4
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 22
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 9
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 6
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 4
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 8
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 16
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 5
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 14


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Schuller Gjeilo

Jongen/Chaminade

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Cardew: The Great Learning - 2 - i like music
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 2 - i like music
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 2
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 4
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 22
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 6
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 4
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 8
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 16
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 5
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 16


----------



## science

after Mika: 

(have we not done Cardew?) 

Cardew / Skalkottas 

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cardew: The Great Learning - 4
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 2
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 4
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 22
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 6
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 4
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 8
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 16
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 5
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 16
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3


----------



## Portamento

After science:



science said:


> (have we not done Cardew?)


I just checked - we've done the Thälmann Variations and Treatise, but not The Great Learning.

Schuller / Kabalevsky

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cardew: The Great Learning - 4
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 2
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 4
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 22
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 6
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 5
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 8
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 16
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 5
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 18
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3


----------



## science

after a fine port: 

Jongen / Stravinsky 

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cardew: The Great Learning - 4
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 2
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 4
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 22
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 8
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 5
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 8
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 16
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 5
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 18
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 2


----------



## Portamento

After science:

Schuller / Jongen

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cardew: The Great Learning - 4
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 2
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 4
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 22
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 9
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 5
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 8
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 16
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 5
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 20
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Portamento:

Fibich / Kabalevsky

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cardew: The Great Learning - 4
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 2
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 6
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 22
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 9
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 8
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 16
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 5
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 20
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 2


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Gernsheim Stravinsky 

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cardew: The Great Learning - 4
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 2
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 6
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 24
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 9
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 8
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 16
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 5
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 20
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Gernsheim/Chaminade 

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 12
Cardew: The Great Learning - 4
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 3
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 6
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 26
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 9
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 8
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 16
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 5
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 20
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 3


----------



## Portamento

Schuller Ashton

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Cardew: The Great Learning - 4
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 3
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 6
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 26
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 9
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 8
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 16
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 5
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 22
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 3


----------



## Portamento

After i like music:

Schuller / Jongen

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Cardew: The Great Learning - 4
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 3
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 6
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 26
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 10
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 8
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 16
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 5
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 24
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 3


----------



## Mika

After Portamento:

Myaskovsky Stravinsky

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Cardew: The Great Learning - 4
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 3
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 6
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 26
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 10
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 10
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 16
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 5
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 24
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 4


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Schuller! / Ropartz

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Cardew: The Great Learning - 4
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 3
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 6
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 26
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 10
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 10
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 16
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 6
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 26
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 4


----------



## science

after Giacinto: 

Cardew / Sessions 

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Cardew: The Great Learning - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 3
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 6
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 26
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 10
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 10
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 16
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 6
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 26
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 4


----------



## Trout

After science:

Ropartz / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Cardew: The Great Learning - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 3
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 6
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 26
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 10
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 10
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 16
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 8
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 26
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Myaskovsky/Fibich

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Cardew: The Great Learning - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 3
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 7
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 26
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 10
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 12
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 16
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 8
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 26
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 5


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Gernsheim Nono

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Cardew: The Great Learning - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 3
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 7
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 28
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 10
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 6
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 12
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 17
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 8
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 26
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 5


----------



## Portamento

After Mika

Schuller Kabalevsky

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Cardew: The Great Learning - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 3
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 7
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 28
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 10
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 7
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 12
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 17
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 8
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 28
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 5


----------



## Trout

After "i like music":

Sessions / Fibich

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Cardew: The Great Learning - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 3
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 28
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 10
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 7
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 12
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 17
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 8
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 28
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 5
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Ropartz/Chaminade

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Cardew: The Great Learning - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 4
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 28
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 10
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 7
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 12
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 17
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 10
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 28
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 5
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 5


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Cardew / Sessions 

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Cardew: The Great Learning - 8
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 4
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 28
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 10
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 7
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 12
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 17
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 10
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 28
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 6
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Science:

Stravinsky / Fibich

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Cardew: The Great Learning - 8
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 4
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 9
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 28
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 10
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 7
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 12
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 17
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 10
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 28
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 6
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 7


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Stravinsky / Schuller

*Nominated:*
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Cardew: The Great Learning - 8
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 4
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 9
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 28
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 10
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 7
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 12
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 17
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 10
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 29
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 6
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Boulanger / Schuller

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Nadia Boulanger: Vers la vie nouvelle - 2 - Cygnenoir
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Cardew: The Great Learning - 8
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 4
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 9
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 28
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 10
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 7
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 12
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 17
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 10
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 30
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 6
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 9


----------



## science

after Cygnenoir: 

Nono / Jongen 

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Nadia Boulanger: Vers la vie nouvelle - 2 - Cygnenoir
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Cardew: The Great Learning - 8
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 4
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 9
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 28
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 11
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 7
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 12
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 19
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 10
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 30
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 6
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 9


----------



## Mika

after science:

Schuller Stravinsky

*Nominated:*
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Nadia Boulanger: Vers la vie nouvelle - 2 - Cygnenoir
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Cardew: The Great Learning - 8
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 4
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 9
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 28
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 11
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 7
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 12
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 19
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 10
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 32
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 6
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Schuller/Kabalevsky

*Nominated:*
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Nadia Boulanger: Vers la vie nouvelle - 2 - Cygnenoir
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Cardew: The Great Learning - 8
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 4
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 9
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 28
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 11
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 8
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 12
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 19
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 10
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 34
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 6
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Kabalevsky / Myaskovsky


Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Nadia Boulanger: Vers la vie nouvelle - 2 - Cygnenoir
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Cardew: The Great Learning - 8
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 4
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 9
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 28
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 11
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 10
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 13
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 19
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 10
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 34
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 6
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 10


----------



## Mika

Default
After Mmsbls

Nono Sessions


Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Nadia Boulanger: Vers la vie nouvelle - 2 - Cygnenoir
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Cardew: The Great Learning - 8
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 4
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 9
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 - 28
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 11
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 10
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 13
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 21
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 10
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections - 34
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 10


----------



## Aecio

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: String Quartet #3
2804. Dvořák: Theme and Variations, op. 36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat major, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Piano Suite #3, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, P.: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso, op. 28
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F
2822. Andrée: Piano Quintet in E minor
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatina for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion, H. 372
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya, op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto, op. 21
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G major, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava (The Lover), op. 14
2840. Rădulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D major, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Mente tota
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2, op. 56 "The Bell"
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C major, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8 in E minor, op. 48
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D. 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella, op. 79
2867. Raff: Symphony #3 in F major, op. 153 "Im Walde (In the Forest)"
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views
2871. Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D major, op. 27
2872. Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41
2873. Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar
2874. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
2875. Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. oO
2876. Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater
2877. Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75
2878. Ropartz: Musiques au jardin
2879. Zarębski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34
2880. Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1
2881. Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36
2882. Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b
2883. Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X
2884. Schnittke: Faust Cantata
2885. Antheil: A Jazz Symphony
2886. Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest"
2887. Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 "To Autumn Time"
2888. Furrer: FAMA
2889. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16
2890. Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor
2891. Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240
2892. Finnissy: English Country-Tunes
2893. Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea)
2894. Schulhoff: String Quartet #2
2895. Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections
2896. Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35

Ciurlionis/Schuller


Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Ciurlionis: Miske (In the forest) - 2 - Aecio
Nadia Boulanger: Vers la vie nouvelle - 2 - Cygnenoir
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Cardew: The Great Learning - 8
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 4
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 9
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 11
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 10
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 13
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 21
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 10
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Sessions / Ciurlionis

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Nadia Boulanger: Vers la vie nouvelle - 2 - Cygnenoir
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Cardew: The Great Learning - 8
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 4
Ciurlionis: Miske (In the forest) - 4
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 9
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 11
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 10
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 13
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 21
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 10
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 8
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 10


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Sessions / Nono

Nominated:
Bentzon: The Tempered Piano - 2 - Portamento
Nadia Boulanger: Vers la vie nouvelle - 2 - Cygnenoir
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music
Schmitt: Symphony #2, op. 137 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Cardew: The Great Learning - 8
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 4
Ciurlionis: Miske (In the forest) - 4
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 9
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 11
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 10
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 13
Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 22
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 10
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 10
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 10


----------



## Trout

I'll remove the Bentzon and Schmitt from the nominated list as both have been lingering there for at least a couple weeks.

After Mika:

Boulanger / Nono

Nominated:
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, Nadia: Vers la vie nouvelle - 4
Cardew: The Great Learning - 8
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 4
Ciurlionis: Miske (In the forest) - 4
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 9
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 11
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 10
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 13
*Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2) - 23*
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 10
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 10
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 10


----------



## Trout

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: String Quartet #3
2804. Dvořák: Theme and Variations, op. 36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat major, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Piano Suite #3, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, P.: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso, op. 28
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F
2822. Andrée: Piano Quintet in E minor
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatina for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion, H. 372
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya, op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto, op. 21
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G major, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava (The Lover), op. 14
2840. Rădulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D major, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Mente tota
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2, op. 56 "The Bell"
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C major, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8 in E minor, op. 48
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D. 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella, op. 79
2867. Raff: Symphony #3 in F major, op. 153 "Im Walde (In the Forest)"
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views
2871. Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D major, op. 27
2872. Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41
2873. Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar
2874. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
2875. Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. oO
2876. Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater
2877. Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75
2878. Ropartz: Musiques au jardin
2879. Zarębski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34
2880. Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1
2881. Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36
2882. Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b
2883. Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X
2884. Schnittke: Faust Cantata
2885. Antheil: A Jazz Symphony
2886. Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest"
2887. Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 "To Autumn Time"
2888. Furrer: FAMA
2889. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16
2890. Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor
2891. Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240
2892. Finnissy: English Country-Tunes
2893. Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea)
2894. Schulhoff: String Quartet #2
2895. Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections
2896. Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35
2897. Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2)


Nominated:
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 1 - i like music

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, Nadia: Vers la vie nouvelle - 4
Cardew: The Great Learning - 8
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 4
Ciurlionis: Miske (In the forest) - 4
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 9
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 11
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 10
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 10
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 10
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 10


----------



## Trout

After myself:

Kancheli / Reinecke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, Nadia: Vers la vie nouvelle - 4
Cardew: The Great Learning - 8
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 4
Ciurlionis: Miske (In the forest) - 4
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 9
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 11
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 10
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 18
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 2
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 10
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 10
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 10


----------



## Mika

After trout

Jongen Kancheli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, Nadia: Vers la vie nouvelle - 4
Cardew: The Great Learning - 8
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 4
Ciurlionis: Miske (In the forest) - 4
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 9
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 13
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 10
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" - 19
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 2
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 10
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 10
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 10


----------



## Aecio

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: String Quartet #3
2804. Dvořák: Theme and Variations, op. 36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat major, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Piano Suite #3, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, P.: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso, op. 28
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F
2822. Andrée: Piano Quintet in E minor
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatina for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion, H. 372
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya, op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto, op. 21
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G major, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava (The Lover), op. 14
2840. Rădulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D major, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Mente tota
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2, op. 56 "The Bell"
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C major, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8 in E minor, op. 48
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D. 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella, op. 79
2867. Raff: Symphony #3 in F major, op. 153 "Im Walde (In the Forest)"
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views
2871. Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D major, op. 27
2872. Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41
2873. Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar
2874. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
2875. Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. oO
2876. Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater
2877. Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75
2878. Ropartz: Musiques au jardin
2879. Zarębski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34
2880. Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1
2881. Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36
2882. Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b
2883. Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X
2884. Schnittke: Faust Cantata
2885. Antheil: A Jazz Symphony
2886. Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest"
2887. Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 "To Autumn Time"
2888. Furrer: FAMA
2889. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16
2890. Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor
2891. Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240
2892. Finnissy: English Country-Tunes
2893. Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea)
2894. Schulhoff: String Quartet #2
2895. Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections
2896. Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35
2897. Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2)
2898. Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents"

Reinecke/Kancheli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, Nadia: Vers la vie nouvelle - 4
Cardew: The Great Learning - 8
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 4
Ciurlionis: Miske (In the forest) - 4
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 9
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 13
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 10
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 10
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Stravinsky / Sessions

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, Nadia: Vers la vie nouvelle - 4
Cardew: The Great Learning - 8
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 4
Ciurlionis: Miske (In the forest) - 4
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 9
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 13
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 10
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 11
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 12


----------



## Portamento

After mmsbls:

Jongen / Kabelevsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, Nadia: Vers la vie nouvelle - 4
Cardew: The Great Learning - 8
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 4
Ciurlionis: Miske (In the forest) - 4
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 9
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 15
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 11
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 10
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 11
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 12


----------



## Mika

After i like music:

Stravinsky Sessions

*Nominated:*
*
Seconded:*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, Nadia: Vers la vie nouvelle - 4
Cardew: The Great Learning - 8
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 4
Ciurlionis: Miske (In the forest) - 4
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 9
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 15
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 11
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 10
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 12
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 14


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Stravinsky / Ropartz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, Nadia: Vers la vie nouvelle - 4
Cardew: The Great Learning - 8
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 4
Ciurlionis: Miske (In the forest) - 4
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 9
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 15
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 11
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 11
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 12
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 16


----------



## Mika

After trout:

Stravinsky / Myaskovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, Nadia: Vers la vie nouvelle - 4
Cardew: The Great Learning - 8
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 4
Ciurlionis: Miske (In the forest) - 4
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 9
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 15
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 11
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 14
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 11
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 12
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Chaminade/Myaskovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, Nadia: Vers la vie nouvelle - 4
Cardew: The Great Learning - 8
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 6
Ciurlionis: Miske (In the forest) - 4
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 9
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 15
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 11
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 15
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 11
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 12
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 18


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Jongen / Kabalevsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, Nadia: Vers la vie nouvelle - 4
Cardew: The Great Learning - 8
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 6
Ciurlionis: Miske (In the forest) - 4
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 9
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 17
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 15
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 11
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 12
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 18


----------



## Portamento

After i like music:

Jongen / Cardew

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, Nadia: Vers la vie nouvelle - 4
Cardew: The Great Learning - 9
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 6
Ciurlionis: Miske (In the forest) - 4
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 9
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 19
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 15
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 11
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 12
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After Giacinto:

Fibich / Ciurlionis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, Nadia: Vers la vie nouvelle - 4
Cardew: The Great Learning - 9
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 6
Ciurlionis: Miske (In the forest) - 5
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 11
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 19
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 15
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 11
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 12
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 18


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Jongen Sessions

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, Nadia: Vers la vie nouvelle - 4
Cardew: The Great Learning - 9
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 6
Ciurlionis: Miske (In the forest) - 5
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 11
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 21
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 15
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 11
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 13
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Jongen/Boulanger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, Nadia: Vers la vie nouvelle - 5
Cardew: The Great Learning - 9
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 6
Ciurlionis: Miske (In the forest) - 5
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 11
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 23
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 15
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 11
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 13
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 18


----------



## Portamento

After aecio

Jongen/fibich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, Nadia: Vers la vie nouvelle - 5
Cardew: The Great Learning - 9
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 6
Ciurlionis: Miske (In the forest) - 5
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 12
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 25
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 15
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 11
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 13
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 18


----------



## Portamento

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: String Quartet #3
2804. Dvořák: Theme and Variations, op. 36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat major, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Piano Suite #3, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, P.: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso, op. 28
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F
2822. Andrée: Piano Quintet in E minor
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatina for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion, H. 372
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya, op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto, op. 21
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G major, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava (The Lover), op. 14
2840. Rădulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D major, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Mente tota
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2, op. 56 "The Bell"
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C major, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8 in E minor, op. 48
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D. 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella, op. 79
2867. Raff: Symphony #3 in F major, op. 153 "Im Walde (In the Forest)"
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views
2871. Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D major, op. 27
2872. Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41
2873. Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar
2874. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
2875. Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. oO
2876. Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater
2877. Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75
2878. Ropartz: Musiques au jardin
2879. Zarębski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34
2880. Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1
2881. Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36
2882. Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b
2883. Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X
2884. Schnittke: Faust Cantata
2885. Antheil: A Jazz Symphony
2886. Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest"
2887. Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 "To Autumn Time"
2888. Furrer: FAMA
2889. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16
2890. Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor
2891. Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240
2892. Finnissy: English Country-Tunes
2893. Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea)
2894. Schulhoff: String Quartet #2
2895. Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections
2896. Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35
2897. Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2)
2898. Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents"
2899. Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, Nadia: Vers la vie nouvelle - 5
Cardew: The Great Learning - 9
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 6
Ciurlionis: Miske (In the forest) - 5
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 12
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 - 25
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 15
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 11
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 13
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 18


----------



## Mika

after i like music

Stravinsky Boulanger

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, Nadia: Vers la vie nouvelle - 6
Cardew: The Great Learning - 9
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 6
Ciurlionis: Miske (In the forest) - 5
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 12
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 15
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 11
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 13
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 20


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Stravinsky / Ropartz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, Nadia: Vers la vie nouvelle - 6
Cardew: The Great Learning - 9
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 6
Ciurlionis: Miske (In the forest) - 5
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 12
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 15
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 12
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 13
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3
*Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet - 22*


----------



## Trout

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: String Quartet #3
2804. Dvořák: Theme and Variations, op. 36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat major, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Piano Suite #3, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, P.: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso, op. 28
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F
2822. Andrée: Piano Quintet in E minor
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatina for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion, H. 372
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya, op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto, op. 21
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G major, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava (The Lover), op. 14
2840. Rădulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D major, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Mente tota
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2, op. 56 "The Bell"
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C major, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8 in E minor, op. 48
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D. 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella, op. 79
2867. Raff: Symphony #3 in F major, op. 153 "Im Walde (In the Forest)"
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views
2871. Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D major, op. 27
2872. Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41
2873. Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar
2874. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
2875. Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. oO
2876. Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater
2877. Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75
2878. Ropartz: Musiques au jardin
2879. Zarębski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34
2880. Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1
2881. Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36
2882. Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b
2883. Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X
2884. Schnittke: Faust Cantata
2885. Antheil: A Jazz Symphony
2886. Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest"
2887. Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 "To Autumn Time"
2888. Furrer: FAMA
2889. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16
2890. Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor
2891. Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240
2892. Finnissy: English Country-Tunes
2893. Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea)
2894. Schulhoff: String Quartet #2
2895. Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections
2896. Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35
2897. Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2)
2898. Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents"
2899. Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 
2900. Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet


Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, Nadia: Vers la vie nouvelle - 6
Cardew: The Great Learning - 9
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 6
Ciurlionis: Miske (In the forest) - 5
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 12
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 15
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 12
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 13
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3


----------



## Larkenfield

I truly appeciate these amazing lists... enough to explore for a life-time. As a devoted fan of Delius, I was glad to see a listing for 'A Village Romeo and Juliet'.


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Cardew / Campra

Nominated:
Campra: Requiem - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, Nadia: Vers la vie nouvelle - 6
Cardew: The Great Learning - 10
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 6
Ciurlionis: Miske (In the forest) - 5
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 12
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 15
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 12
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 13
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3


----------



## Mika

Portamento and I like music = same person? Recent posts are confusing.


----------



## Trout

Mika said:


> Portamento and I like music = same person? Recent posts are confusing.


It seems so, along with user "Giacinto." It explains this bit of confusion caused earlier. A moderator or admin must have merged all of their accounts.


----------



## Mika

after science:

Myaskovsky Boulanger

*Nominated:*
Campra: Requiem - 2 - science

*Seconded:*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, Nadia: Vers la vie nouvelle - 7
Cardew: The Great Learning - 10
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 6
Ciurlionis: Miske (In the forest) - 5
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 12
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 17
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 12
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 13
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3


----------



## Mika

Trout said:


> It seems so, along with user "Giacinto." It explains this bit of confusion caused earlier. A moderator or admin must have merged all of their accounts.


Looks like we have a first fraud case here . No wonder, because this project is as important as the US President election .


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Myaskovsky Boulanger

Nominated:
Campra: Requiem - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, Nadia: Vers la vie nouvelle - 8
Cardew: The Great Learning - 10
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 6
Ciurlionis: Miske (In the forest) - 5
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 12
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 19
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 12
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 13
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Boulanger Kabalevsky

*Nominated:*
Campra: Requiem - 2 - science

*Seconded:*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, Nadia: Vers la vie nouvelle - 10
Cardew: The Great Learning - 10
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 6
Ciurlionis: Miske (In the forest) - 5
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 12
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 13
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69 - 19
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 12
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 13
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3


----------



## Aecio

2801. Gordon: Timber
2802. Delius: Brigg Fair
2803. Finnissy: String Quartet #3
2804. Dvořák: Theme and Variations, op. 36
2805. Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat major, K. 450
2806. Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa, op. 24
2807. Enescu: Piano Suite #3, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues"
2808. Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart
2809. Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30
2810. Satie: Vexations
2811. Schnittke: Piano Trio
2812. Hindemith: Harp Sonata
2813. Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43
2814. Verdi: Luisa Miller
2815. Haas, P.: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains"
2816. Zimmermann: Photoptosis
2817. Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso, op. 28
2818. Henze: Das Floß der Medussa (The Raft of the Medussa)
2819. Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo
2820. Halftter: Sinfonietta
2821. Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F
2822. Andrée: Piano Quintet in E minor
2823. Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus
2824. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2825. Boulez: Sonatina for Flute and Piano
2826. Adès: Piano Quintet
2827. Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2
2828. Saariaho: Sept Papillons
2829. Martinů: The Greek Passion, H. 372
2830. Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29
2831. Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
2832. Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78
2833. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
2834. Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Caprichos de Goya, op. 195
2835. Atterberg: Cello Concerto, op. 21
2836. Feldman: Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello
2837. Hillborg: Beast Sampler
2838. Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G major, op. 30/3
2839. Sibelius: Rakastava (The Lover), op. 14
2840. Rădulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63
2841. Clarke: Piano Trio
2842. Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22
2843. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2844. Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D major, op. 115
2845. MacMillan: Stabat Mater
2846. Willaert: Missa Mente tota
2847. Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
2848. Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67
2849. Khachaturian: Symphony #2, op. 56 "The Bell"
2850. Reger: Cello Suites, op. 131c
2851. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité
2852. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
2853. Varèse: Ecuatorial
2854. Victoria: Missa O Quam gloriosum
2855. Handel: Semele, HWV 58
2856. Varèse: Intégrales
2857. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C major, op. 119
2858. Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto
2859. Verdi: String Quartet in E minor
2860. Atterberg: Symphony #8 in E minor, op. 48
2861. Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations
2862. Schubert: Heidenröslein, D. 257
2863. Schmitt: Symphonie concertante, op. 82
2864. Szymanowski: 20 Mazurkas, op. 50
2865. Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51
2866. Strauss: Arabella, op. 79
2867. Raff: Symphony #3 in F major, op. 153 "Im Walde (In the Forest)"
2868. Schmitt: Sonate libre, op. 68
2869. Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96
2870. Ablinger: points & views
2871. Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D major, op. 27
2872. Pejačević: Symphony, op. 41
2873. Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar
2874. Aperghis: Avis de Tempête
2875. Billone: Sgorgo Y. N. oO
2876. Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater
2877. Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75
2878. Ropartz: Musiques au jardin
2879. Zarębski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34
2880. Telemann: Brockes-Passion, TWV 5:1
2881. Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36
2882. Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano, op. 157b
2883. Cherubini: Mass for the Coronation of Charles X
2884. Schnittke: Faust Cantata
2885. Antheil: A Jazz Symphony
2886. Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest"
2887. Raff: Symphony #10, op. 213 "To Autumn Time"
2888. Furrer: FAMA
2889. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16
2890. Cherubini: Missa solemnis in D minor
2891. Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240
2892. Finnissy: English Country-Tunes
2893. Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea)
2894. Schulhoff: String Quartet #2
2895. Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections
2896. Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35
2897. Nono: Quando stanno morendo (Diario polacco n. 2)
2898. Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents"
2899. Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 
2900. Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet
2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69

Malipiero/Myaskovsky

*Nominated:*
Campra: Requiem - 2 - science 
Malipiero: Symphony #6 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, Nadia: Vers la vie nouvelle - 10
Cardew: The Great Learning - 10
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 6
Ciurlionis: Miske (In the forest) - 5
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 12
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 12
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 13
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3


----------



## Mika

after Aecio

Kabalevsky Boulanger

*Nominated:*
Campra: Requiem - 2 - science 
Malipiero: Symphony #6 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, Nadia: Vers la vie nouvelle - 11
Cardew: The Great Learning - 10
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 6
Ciurlionis: Miske (In the forest) - 5
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 12
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 15
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 12
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 13
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Kabalevsky / Fibich

Nominated:
Campra: Requiem - 2 - science
Malipiero: Symphony #6 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, Nadia: Vers la vie nouvelle - 11
Cardew: The Great Learning - 10
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 6
Ciurlionis: Miske (In the forest) - 5
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 13
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 17
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 12
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 13
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3


----------



## Portamento

After mmsbls:

Malipiero / Wellesz

Nominated:
Campra: Requiem - 2 - science
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 11
Cardew: The Great Learning - 10
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 5
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 13
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 17
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 4
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 12
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 13
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Malipiero / Boulanger

Nominated:
Campra: Requiem - 2 - science
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 12
Cardew: The Great Learning - 10
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 5
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 13
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 17
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 6
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 12
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 13
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 3


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Cardew / Skalkottas 

Nominated:
Campra: Requiem - 2 - science
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 12
Cardew: The Great Learning - 12
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 5
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 13
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 17
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 6
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 12
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 13
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 4


----------



## musicrom

after science: 

Skalkottas / Kabalevsky

Nominated:
Campra: Requiem - 2 - science
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 12
Cardew: The Great Learning - 12
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 5
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 13
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 18
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 6
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 12
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 13
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 6


----------



## Portamento

after musicrom:

Kabalevsky / Foulds

Nominated:
Campra: Requiem - 2 - science
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - *13*
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 12
Cardew: The Great Learning - 12
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 5
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - *13*
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
*Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77 - 20*
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 6
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 12
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - *13*
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 6


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77

Nominated:
Campra: Requiem - 2 - science
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 12
Cardew: The Great Learning - 12
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 5
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 13
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 6
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 12
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 13
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 6


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Sessions / Chaminade

Nominated:
Campra: Requiem - 2 - science
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 12
Cardew: The Great Learning - 12
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 7
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 5
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 13
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 6
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 12
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 15
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 6


----------



## Mika

After trout:

Malipiero Sessions

*Nominated:*
Campra: Requiem - 2 - science
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 12
Cardew: The Great Learning - 12
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 7
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 5
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 13
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 4
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 12
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 16
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 6


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Reinecke/Chaminade

*Nominated:*
Campra: Requiem - 2 - science
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 12
Cardew: The Great Learning - 12
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 5
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 13
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 6
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 12
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 16
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 6


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Fibich / Ornstein

Nominated:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 2 - science
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 12
Cardew: The Great Learning - 12
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 5
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 15
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 6
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 12
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 16
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 6


----------



## Portamento

After myself:

Honegger / Fibich

Nominated:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 2 - science
Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re" - 2 - Portamento
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 12
Cardew: The Great Learning - 12
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 5
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 16
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 6
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 12
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 16
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 6


----------



## science

after Porto: 

Honegger / Cardew

Nominated:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 2 - science
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 12
Cardew: The Great Learning - 13
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 5
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 16
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re" - 4
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 6
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 12
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 16
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 6


----------



## Mika

after Science

Honegger / Boulanger

Nominated:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 2 - science
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 13
Cardew: The Great Learning - 13
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 5
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 16
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re" - 6
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 6
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 12
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 16
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 6


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Eotvos / Ropartz

Nominated:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 2 - science
Eötvös: Seven - 2 - Trout
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 13
Cardew: The Great Learning - 13
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 5
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 16
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re" - 6
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 6
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 13
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 16
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 6


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Fibich/Campra

Nominated:

Eötvös: Seven - 2 - Trout
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 13
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 5
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 18
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re" - 6
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 6
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 13
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 16
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 6


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Honegger / Eotvos

Nominated:

Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 13
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 5
Eötvös: Seven - 3
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 18
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re" - 8
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 6
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 13
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 16
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Fibich / Čiurlionis

Nominated:

Eötvös: Seven - 2 - Trout
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 13
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 6
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 20
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re" - 6
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 6
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 13
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 16
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 6


----------



## Portamento

...............


----------



## Portamento

The board got messed up. Here's it corrected:

after mmsbls: 

Fibich / Honegger

Nominated:
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 13
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 6
Eötvös: Seven - 3
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 22
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re" - 9
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 6
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 13
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 16
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 6


----------



## Mika

After Portamento

Sessions Eötvös

Nominated:

Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 13
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 6
Eötvös: Seven - 4
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 22
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re" - 9
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 6
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 13
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 18
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 6


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Honegger / Fibich

Nominated:
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 13
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 6
Eötvös: Seven - 4
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 23
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re" - 11
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 6
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 13
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 18
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 6


----------



## Aecio

After Portamento

Ciurlionis / Fibich

Nominated:
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 13
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 4
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 24
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re" - 11
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 6
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 13
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 18
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 6


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Honegger Eötvös

Nominated:
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 13
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 5
Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 24
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re" - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 6
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 13
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 18
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Wellesz / Fibich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 13
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 5
*Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 25*
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re" - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 6
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 13
*Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 18*
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 6 
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42

Nominated:


Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 13
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 5
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re" - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 6
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 13
Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 18
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 6
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 3


----------



## Portamento

After mmsbls:

Sessions / Wellesz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - *13*
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - *13*
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - *13*
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 5
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re" - *13*
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 6
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - *13*
*Sessions: String Quartet #2 - 20*
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 6
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 4


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 13
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 5
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re" - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 6
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 13
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 6
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 4


----------



## Aecio

Ropartz/Reinecke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 13
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 5
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re" - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 15
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 6
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 4


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Malipiero Eötvös

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 13
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 6
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re" - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 15
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 6
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 4


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Honegger / Wellesz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 13
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 6
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re" - 15
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 15
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 6
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 5


----------



## Mika

After Portamento

Honegger / Eötvös

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 13
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 7
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re" - 17
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 15
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 6
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Honegger / Chaminade
Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 13
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 9
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 7
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 10
Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re" - 19
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 15
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 6
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 5


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After Aecio

Eötvös / Gjeilo
Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 13
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 9
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 9
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 11
Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re" - 19
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 15
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 6
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 5


----------



## Portamento

After Kjetil:

Honegger / Skalkottas 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 13
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 9
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 9
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 11
Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re" - 21
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 15
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Portamento:

Eötvös / Wellesz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 13
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 9
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 11
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 11
Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re" - 21
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 15
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 6


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Eötvös / Wellesz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 13
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 9
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 13
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 11
Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re" - 21
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 15
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 7


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Xenakis / Boulanger

Nominated:
Xenakis: Lichens - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 14
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 13
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 9
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 13
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 11
Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re" - 21
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 15
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 7


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Honegger / Cardew 

Nominated:
Xenakis: Lichens - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 14
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 14
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 9
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 13
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 11
Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re" - 23
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 15
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 7


----------



## science

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re"

Nominated:
Xenakis: Lichens - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 14
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 14
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 9
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 13
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 11
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 15
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 7


----------



## Portamento

After science:

Cardew / Alkan

Nominated:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 1 - Portamento
Xenakis: Lichens - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 14
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 16
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 9
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 13
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 11
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 15
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 7


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Eötvös Chaminade

Nominated:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 1 - Portamento
Xenakis: Lichens - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 14
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 16
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 15
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 11
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 15
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Portamento

Malipiero/Boulanger

Nominated:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 1 - Portamento
Xenakis: Lichens - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 16
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 9
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 13
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 11
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 12
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 15
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 7


----------



## Mika

fixing board

Nominated:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 1 - Portamento
Xenakis: Lichens - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 16
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 15
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 11
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 12
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 15
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 7


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Cardew / Persichetti

Nominated:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 1 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Xenakis: Lichens - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 18
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 15
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 11
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 12
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 15
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 7


----------



## Mika

after Portamento

Malipiero Wellesz

Nominated:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 1 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Xenakis: Lichens - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 18
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 15
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 11
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 14
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 15
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 8


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Moondog / Cardew

Nominated:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 1 - Portamento
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Xenakis: Lichens - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 13
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 19
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 15
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 11
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 14
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 15
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 8


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Ashton Malipiero

Nominated:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 1 - Portamento
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Xenakis: Lichens - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 19
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 15
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 11
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 15
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 15
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 8


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Stanford / Cardew

Nominated:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 1 - Portamento
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Xenakis: Lichens - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 20
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 15
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 11
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 15
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 15
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 8


----------



## Mika

After Portamento

Wellesz Eötvös

Nominated:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 1 - Portamento
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Xenakis: Lichens - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 20
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 16
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 11
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 15
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 15
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 10


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ropartz / Eotvos

Nominated:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 1 - Portamento
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Xenakis: Lichens - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 20
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 17
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 11
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 15
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 17
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 10


----------



## Trout

By the way, all of the subpages here have been updated through piece #2900. Just 100 (well 95, actually) more pieces until we complete our third chiliad!


----------



## Portamento

Trout said:


> By the way, all of the subpages here have been updated through piece #2900. Just 100 (well 95, actually) more pieces until we complete our third chiliad!


Great. I have ~25 works which I want to see enshrined before #3000, so let's get cracking.

After Trout:

(B.) Tchaikovsky / Cardew

Nominated:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 1 - Portamento
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 2 - Portamento
Xenakis: Lichens - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 21
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 17
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 11
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 15
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 17
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 10


----------



## Mika

After Portamento

Eötvös Wellesz

Nominated:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 1 - Portamento
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 2 - Portamento
Xenakis: Lichens - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 3
Cardew: The Great Learning - 21
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 19
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 11
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 15
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 17
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Alkan/Campra

Nominated:

Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 2 - Portamento
Xenakis: Lichens - 2 - Trout

Seconded:

Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 3
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 4
Cardew: The Great Learning - 21
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 19
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 11
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 15
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 17
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 11


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Lerdahl / Cardew

Nominated:
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 2 - Portamento
Xenakis: Lichens - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 3
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 4
Cardew: The Great Learning - 22
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 19
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 11
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 15
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 17
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Portamento

Moondog / Gjeilo

Nominated:
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 2 - Portamento
Xenakis: Lichens - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 3
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 4
Cardew: The Great Learning - 22
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 19
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 12
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 15
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 4
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 17
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 11


----------



## Mika

After Cygnenoir

Cardew Wellesz

Nominated:
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 2 - Portamento
Xenakis: Lichens - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 3
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 4
Cardew: The Great Learning - 24
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 19
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 12
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 15
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 4
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 17
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 12


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Leifs / Tournemire

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Xenakis: Lichens - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 3
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 4
Cardew: The Great Learning - 24
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 19
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 12
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 15
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 4
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 17
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 12


----------



## Mika

After Portamento

Wellesz Cardew

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Xenakis: Lichens - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 3
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 4
Cardew: The Great Learning - 25
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 19
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 12
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 15
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 4
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 17
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 14


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Onslow / Cardew

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Xenakis: Lichens - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 3
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 4
*Cardew: The Great Learning - 26*
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - *19*
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 12
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 15
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 4
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 17
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 14


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Xenakis: Lichens - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 3
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 4
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 19
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 12
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 15
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 4
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 17
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 14


----------



## Mika

After Portamento

Eötvös Wellesz

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Xenakis: Lichens - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 3
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 4
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 21
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 12
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 15
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 4
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 17
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 15


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Eotvos / Gjeilo

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Xenakis: Lichens - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 3
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 4
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Eötvös: Seven - 23
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 15
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 4
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 17
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 15


----------



## Aecio

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven - 23

Eotvos/Ropartz

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Xenakis: Lichens - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 3
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 4
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 15
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 4
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 18
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Wellesz / Onslow

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Xenakis: Lichens - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 3
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 4
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 15
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 4
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 18
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 17


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Boulanger Malipiero

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Xenakis: Lichens - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 3
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 17
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 4
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 16
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 4
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 18
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 17


----------



## Mika

Bumping up. I won't vote after my own vote.


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ropartz / Foulds

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Xenakis: Lichens - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 3
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 17
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 4
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 16
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 4
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 20
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 17


----------



## Trout

I've been a bit busy recently and have not had the opportunity to hear all the many (!) recent nominations. For now, I'll just plug the Xenakis which really impressed me with its power and intensity. You can listen to it here.


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Xenakis (sec) / Ropartz

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento


Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 3
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 17
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 4
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 16
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 4
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 21
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 17
Xenakis: Lichens - 4


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ropartz / Chaminade

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento


Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 3
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 17
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 4
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 16
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 4
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 23
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 17
Xenakis: Lichens - 4


----------



## Mika

After trout:

Xenakis Malipiero

*Nominated:*
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 3
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 17
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 4
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 17
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 4
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 23
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 17
Xenakis: Lichens - 6


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Xenakis / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento


Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 3
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 17
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 4
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 17
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 4
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne - 23
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 3
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 17
Xenakis: Lichens - 8


----------



## Portamento

2908. Ropartz

After Trout:

Ropartz / Alkan

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 4
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 17
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 4
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 17
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 4
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 3
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 17
Xenakis: Lichens - 8

Sorry about the enshrined list - I'm on mobile right now...


----------



## Trout

I believe this should be correct.

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 4
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 17
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 4
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 17
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 4
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 3
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 17
Xenakis: Lichens - 8


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Tchaikovsky / Wellesz

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 4
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 17
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 4
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 17
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 4
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 5
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 18
Xenakis: Lichens - 8


----------



## Mika

After Portamento:

Wellesz Alkan

*Nominated:*
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 5
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 17
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 4
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 17
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 4
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 5
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 20
Xenakis: Lichens - 8


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Chaminade / Xenakis

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 5
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 17
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 4
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 17
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 4
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 5
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 20
Xenakis: Lichens - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Wellesz / Onslow

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 5
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 17
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 4
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 17
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 4
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 4
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 5
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 22
Xenakis: Lichens - 9


----------



## Portamento

After mmsbls:

Wellesz / Moondog

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 5
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - *17*
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 4
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - *17*
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 5
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 4
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 5
*Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 - 24*
Xenakis: Lichens - 9


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 5
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 17
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 4
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 17
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 5
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 4
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 5
Xenakis: Lichens - 9


----------



## Mika

after Portamento

Tchaikovsky Xenakis

*Nominated:*
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 5
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 17
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 4
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 17
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 5
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 4
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 7
Xenakis: Lichens - 10


----------



## science

after Mika:

Camera / Alkan

Tchaikovsky Xenakis

*Nominated:*
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 6
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 17
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 17
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 5
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 4
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 7
Xenakis: Lichens - 10[/QUOTE]


----------



## Trout

After science:

Boulanger / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 6
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 19
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 17
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 5
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 4
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 8
Xenakis: Lichens - 10


----------



## Mika

After trout:

Tchaikovsky Boulanger

*Nominated:*
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 6
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 20
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 17
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 5
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 4
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 10
Xenakis: Lichens - 10


----------



## science

after Mika:

Moondog / Onslow

*Nominated:*
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 6
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 15
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 20
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 17
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 7
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 5
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 10
Xenakis: Lichens - 10[/QUOTE]


----------



## Portamento

After science:

Ashton / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 6
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 17
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 20
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 17
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 7
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 5
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 11
Xenakis: Lichens - 10


----------



## Mika

After portamento:

Boulanger Xenakis

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 6
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 17
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 22
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 17
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 7
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 5
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 11
Xenakis: Lichens - 11


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Ashton / Chaminade

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 6
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 19
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 22
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 14
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 17
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 7
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 5
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 11
Xenakis: Lichens - 11


----------



## Mika

After Portamento:

Boulanger Xenakis

*Nominated:*
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 1 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 6
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 19
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 24
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 14
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 17
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 7
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 5
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 11
Xenakis: Lichens - 12


----------



## science

after Mika:

Persichetti / Boulanger

*Nominated:*
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 6
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 19
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 25
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 14
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 17
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 7
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 5
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 11
Xenakis: Lichens - 12


----------



## Portamento

After science:

Ashton / Chaminade

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 6
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 21
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 25
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 15
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 17
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 7
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 5
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 11
Xenakis: Lichens - 12


----------



## Mika

After Portamento

Boulanger Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 6
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 21
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 27
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 15
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 17
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 7
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 5
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 12
Xenakis: Lichens - 12


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Ashton / Chaminade

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 6
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 23
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 27
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 16
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 17
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 7
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 5
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 12
Xenakis: Lichens - 12


----------



## Trout

Portamento, just as a rule of general courtesy, we try not to vote for works in 2nd place as it creates a bit of a gratuitous impediment toward enshrinement. I'm sure you're not doing this intentionally, so I just wanted to let you know.

After Portamento:

Boulanger / Xenakis

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 6
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 23
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 29
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 16
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 17
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 7
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 5
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 12
Xenakis: Lichens - 13


----------



## Portamento

Trout said:


> Portamento, just as a rule of general courtesy, we try not to vote for works in 2nd place as it creates a bit of a gratuitous impediment toward enshrinement. I'm sure you're not doing this intentionally, so I just wanted to let you know.


Good point. Concerning manners, I wasn't trying to be rude - just... stubborn, I guess. Sorry.


----------



## Trout

Portamento said:


> Good point. Concerning manners, I wasn't trying to be rude - just... stubborn, I guess. Sorry.


No worries! That "rule" is perhaps a bit too implicit anyways.


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Malipiero Boulanger

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 6
*Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 23*
*Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle - 30*
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 16
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 19
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 7
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 5
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 12
Xenakis: Lichens - 13


----------



## Mika

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle



Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 6
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 23
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 16
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 19
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 7
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 5
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 7
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 12
Xenakis: Lichens - 13


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Moondog / Skalkottas

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 6
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 23
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 16
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 19
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 9
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 5
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 12
Xenakis: Lichens - 13


----------



## mmsbls

Portamento said:


> Good point. Concerning manners, I wasn't trying to be rude - just... stubborn, I guess. Sorry.


You should have seen the game way back in the early days. The competition was brutal. We even had a -1 vote, and people would work hard at cross purposes. It was actually fun but much harder to enshrine works.


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Onslow / Alkan

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 7
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 23
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 16
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 19
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 9
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 12
Xenakis: Lichens - 13


----------



## Portamento

After mmsbls:

Ashton / Chaminade

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 7
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 25
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 17
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 12
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 19
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 9
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 12
Xenakis: Lichens - 13


----------



## Trout

After Portamento (and reminiscing about the project's old times...):

Xenakis / Foulds

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 7
Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 25
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 17
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 13
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 19
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 9
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 12
Xenakis: Lichens - 15


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Chaminade / Ashton

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 7
*Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 - 26*
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - *19*
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 13
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - *19*
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 9
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 12
Xenakis: Lichens - 15


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 7
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 19
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 13
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 19
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 9
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 12
Xenakis: Lichens - 15


----------



## Portamento

After myself:

Chaminade / Foulds

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 7
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 21
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 19
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 9
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 12
Xenakis: Lichens - 15


----------



## Mika

Default
After portamento

Tchaikovsky Chaminade

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 7
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 22
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 19
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 9
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 14
Xenakis: Lichens - 15


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Moondog / Ornstein

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 7
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 22
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 19
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 11
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 6
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 14
Xenakis: Lichens - 15


----------



## Mika

After Portamento

Tchaikovsky Chaminade

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 7
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 23
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 19
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 11
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 6
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 16
Xenakis: Lichens - 15


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Chaminade / Xenakis

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 7
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 25
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 19
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 11
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 6
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 16
Xenakis: Lichens - 16


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Bach / Chaminade

Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #202, Wedding cantata - 2 - hustlefan
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 7
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
*Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107 - 26*
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - *19*
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 11
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 6
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 16
Xenakis: Lichens - 16


----------



## hustlefan

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107

Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #202, Wedding cantata - 2 - hustlefan
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 7
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 19
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 11
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 6
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 16
Xenakis: Lichens - 16


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan (welcome back!):

Bach / Ornstein

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 7
Bach: Cantata #202, Wedding cantata - 4
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 19
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 11
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 16
Xenakis: Lichens - 16


----------



## Mika

After trout

Bach / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 7
Bach: Cantata #202, Wedding cantata - 6
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 19
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 11
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 17
Xenakis: Lichens - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Onslow / Lerdahl

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 7
Bach: Cantata #202, Wedding cantata - 6
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 3
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 19
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 11
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 9
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 17
Xenakis: Lichens - 16


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Bach / Vieuxtemps

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 7
Bach: Cantata #202, Wedding cantata - 8
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 3
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 19
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 11
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 9
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 17
Xenakis: Lichens - 16


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Tchaikovsky / Malipiero

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 7
Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" - 8
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 3
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 20
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 11
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 9
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 19
Xenakis: Lichens - 16


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento:

Malipiero / Ponchielli

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 7
Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" - 8
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 3
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 22
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 11
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 9
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 19
Xenakis: Lichens - 16


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Taneyev / Waldteufel

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 1 - hustlefan
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 7
Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" - 8
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 3
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 22
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 11
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 9
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 19
Xenakis: Lichens - 16

I can't stop nominating works! Just... take your pick.


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Bach / Taneyev

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 1 - hustlefan
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 7
Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" - 10
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 3
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 22
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 11
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 9
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 3
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 19
Xenakis: Lichens - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Alkan / Vieuxtemps

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 9
Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" - 10
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 3
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 22
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 11
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 9
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 3
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 19
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 2
Xenakis: Lichens - 16


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Vieuxtemps / Bach

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 9
Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" - 11
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 3
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 22
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 11
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 9
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 3
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 19
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 4
Xenakis: Lichens - 16


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Rochberg / Taneyev

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 9
Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" - 11
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 3
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 23
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 11
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 9
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 19
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 4
Xenakis: Lichens - 16


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Malipiero Bach

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 9
Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 3
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 25
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 11
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 9
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 19
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 4
Xenakis: Lichens - 16


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Ives Malipiero

Nominated:
Ives: 114 Songs - 2 - hustlefan
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 9
Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 3
*Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi" - 26*
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 11
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 9
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - *19*
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 4
Xenakis: Lichens - 16


----------



## hustlefan

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"

Nominated:
Ives: 114 Songs - 2 - hustlefan
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 9
Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 3
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 11
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 9
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 19
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 4
Xenakis: Lichens - 16


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Emmanuel / Hauer

Nominated:
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 2 - Portamento
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento 
Ives: 114 Songs - 2 - hustlefan
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 9
Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 3
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 11
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 9
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 19
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 4
Xenakis: Lichens - 16


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Ives / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 2 - Portamento
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento 
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 9
Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Ives: 114 Songs - 4
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 3
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 11
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 9
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 20
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 4
Xenakis: Lichens - 16


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Tchaikovsky Alkan

Nominated:
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 2 - Portamento
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento 
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Ives: 114 Songs - 4
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 3
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 11
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 9
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 22
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 4
Xenakis: Lichens - 16


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Ives Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 2 - Portamento
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento 
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Ives: 114 Songs - 6
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 3
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 11
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 9
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
*Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" - 23*
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 4
Xenakis: Lichens - *16*


----------



## hustlefan

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"

Nominated:
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 2 - Portamento
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento 
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Ives: 114 Songs - 6
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 3
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 11
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 9
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 4
Xenakis: Lichens - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Onslow / Lerdahl

Nominated:
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 2 - Portamento
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Ives: 114 Songs - 6
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 4
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 11
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 11
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 4
Xenakis: Lichens - 16


----------



## Portamento

After mmsbls:

Xenakis / Moondog

Nominated:
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 2 - Portamento
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Ives: 114 Songs - 6
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 4
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 12
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 11
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 4
Xenakis: Lichens - 18


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento

Xenakis / Bach

Nominated:
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 2 - Portamento
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Ives: 114 Songs - 6
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 4
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 12
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 11
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 4
Xenakis: Lichens - 20


----------



## Mika

After hf

Ives Bach

Nominated:
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 2 - Portamento
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" - 14
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Ives: 114 Songs - 8
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 4
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 12
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 11
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 4
Xenakis: Lichens - 20


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Haydn Xenakis

Nominated:
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 2 - Portamento
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C - 2 - hustlefan
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" - 14
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - *14*
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Ives: 114 Songs - 8
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 4
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 12
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 11
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 4
*Xenakis: Lichens - 21*


----------



## hustlefan

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens

Nominated:
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 2 - Portamento
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C - 2 - hustlefan
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" - 14
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Ives: 114 Songs - 8
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 4
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 12
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 11
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 4


----------



## Mika

after hf

Bach / Stravinsky : Persephone

Nominated:
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 2 - Portamento
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C - 2 - hustlefan
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Stravinsky: Persephone - 1 - Mika
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" - 16
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Ives: 114 Songs - 8
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 4
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 12
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 11
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 4


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika

Bach / Vieuxtemps

Nominated:
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 2 - Portamento
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C - 2 - hustlefan
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Stravinsky: Persephone - 1 - Mika
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" - 18
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Ives: 114 Songs - 8
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 4
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 12
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 11
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 5


----------



## hustlefan

after myself

Berlioz / Donizetti

Nominated:
Berlioz: Corsaire overture - 2 - hustlefan
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 1 - hustlefan
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 2 - Portamento
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C - 2 - hustlefan
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Stravinsky: Persephone - 1 - Mika
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" - 18
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Ives: 114 Songs - 8
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 4
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 12
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 11
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 5


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Bach / Ives

Nominated:
Berlioz: Corsaire overture - 2 - hustlefan
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 1 - hustlefan
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 2 - Portamento
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C - 2 - hustlefan
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Stravinsky: Persephone - 1 - Mika
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" - 20
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Ives: 114 Songs - 9
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 4
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 12
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 11
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 5


----------



## Mika

After trout

Vieuxtemps Ives

Nominated:
Berlioz: Corsaire overture - 2 - hustlefan
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 1 - hustlefan
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 2 - Portamento
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C - 2 - hustlefan
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Stravinsky: Persephone - 1 - Mika
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" - 20
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Ives: 114 Songs - 10
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 4
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 12
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 11
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 7


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Moondog / Waldteufel 

Nominated:
Berlioz: Corsaire overture - 2 - hustlefan
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 1 - hustlefan
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 2 - Portamento
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C - 2 - hustlefan
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Stravinsky: Persephone - 1 - Mika
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" - 20
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Ives: 114 Songs - 10
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 4
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 14
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 11
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 7
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 2


----------



## hustlefan

after science: 

Stravinsky / Bach

Nominated:
Berlioz: Corsaire overture - 2 - hustlefan
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 1 - hustlefan
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 2 - Portamento
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C - 2 - hustlefan
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
*Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" - 21*
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - *14*
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Ives: 114 Songs - 10
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 4
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - *14*
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 11
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Stravinsky: Persephone - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 7
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 2


----------



## hustlefan

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"

Nominated:
Berlioz: Corsaire overture - 2 - hustlefan
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 1 - hustlefan
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 2 - Portamento
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C - 2 - hustlefan
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Ives: 114 Songs - 10
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 4
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 14
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 11
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Stravinsky: Persephone - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 7
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 2


----------



## Portamento

Thanks, science. Glad to see some love for _Les Patineurs_ - a classic Waldteufel waltz. Allow me to explain some of my recent nominations:

Maurice Emmanuel's *six sonatines* are arguably the greatest examples of the genre in all of classical music. The first two (composed in the 19th century) were so ahead of their time, especially in regard to what Debussy was producing. Through this cycle, which spans over two decades, you can see Emmanuel's evolution as he arrives at a final, mature style. So many of these works are masterpieces; they should have all been enshrined by now.

Hauer's Op. 19 _*Nomos*_ is a prime example of his "technical studies" (in which he experimented with a novel technique of the same name, meaning "law" in Greek). A _Nomos_ consisted of a particular ordering of the twelve tones of the chromatic scale. "In Hauer's pieces, each such melodic sequence was divided into four groups of three notes each, which furnished a harmonic vocabulary for the composition in question."

Jón Leifs' *Second String Quartet* was one of four compositions inspired by the "accidental death of his estranged 17 year-old daughter, Líf. Vita et mors is her portrait (_líf_, like 'vita', means 'life') from childhood to the brink of maturity." Its thematic ties with the unaccompanied choral lullaby Requiem give the music an extra poignancy. An important contribution to string quartet literature.

"If any of George Rochberg's compositions could be called a prospectus of his work from 1970 on, the *Caprice Variations* are it. Based on Paganini's Caprice No. 24, this 90-minute set of variations for solo violin pursues its familiar theme more extensively than any similar work before it, and lays out Rochberg's abiding preoccupations with musical language, emotional communication, and the burden of tradition." This is a truly amazing piece that, like many others, must be enshrined.

Stanford's *Irish Rhapsody No. 4* is in my opinion the composer's finest orchestral work, more succinct than the symphonies but packing the same amount of punch. I cannot pin this music down, as I hear it differently each time. If there is one work that outlines Stanford's vast contributions to music, this is it.

Charles Tournemire was a major teacher for the young Messiaen, whose influence the latter recognized on multiple occasions; he considered his _Turangalîla-Symphonie_ an "extension and refinement of the symphonic aesthetic of Tournemire". If all of _L'Orgue Mystique _ has been enshrined, then what about the *Seventh Symphony* (in my opinion his best effort in the genre)?

after hustlefan:

Moondog / Waldteufel

Nominated:
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 2 - hustlefan
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 1 - hustlefan
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 2 - Portamento
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 2 - hustlefan
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" - 20
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Ives: 114 Songs - 10
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 4
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 16
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 11
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 7
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 3


----------



## Trout

After Portamento's potently persuasive post:

Berlioz / Emmanuel

Nominated:
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 1 - hustlefan
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 2 - hustlefan
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" - 20
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 4
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 3
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Ives: 114 Songs - 10
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 4
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 16
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 11
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 7
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 3


----------



## Mika

After trout

Donizetti / Berlioz

Nominated:

Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 2 - hustlefan
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 5
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 3
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 3
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Ives: 114 Songs - 10
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 4
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 16
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 11
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 7
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 3


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Moondog / Vieuxtemps 

Nominated:

Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 2 - hustlefan
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 5
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 3
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 3
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Ives: 114 Songs - 10
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 4
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 18
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 11
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 8
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 3


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Ives / Donizetti 

Nominated:
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 2 - hustlefan
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 5
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 4
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 3
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Ives: 114 Songs - 12
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 4
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 18
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 11
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 8
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 3


----------



## Mika

After hf

Donizetti Berlioz

Nominated:
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 2 - hustlefan
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 6
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 6
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 3
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Ives: 114 Songs - 12
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 4
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 18
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 11
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 8
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 3


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Moondog / Emmanuel

Nominated:
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 2 - hustlefan
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 6
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 6
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 4
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Ives: 114 Songs - 12
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 4
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 20
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 11
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 8
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 3


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento:

Berlioz / Moondog

Nominated:
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 2 - hustlefan
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 8
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 6
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 4
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - *14*
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Ives: 114 Songs - 12
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 4
*Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons - 21*
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 11
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 8
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 3


----------



## hustlefan

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons

Nominated:
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 2 - hustlefan
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 8
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 6
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 4
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 14
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Ives: 114 Songs - 12
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 4
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 11
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 8
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 3


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Haydn / Foulds

Nominated:
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 8
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 6
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 4
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 4
Ives: 114 Songs - 12
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 4
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 11
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 8
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 3


----------



## Mika

After trout

Donizetti Foulds

Nominated:
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 8
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 8
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 4
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 16
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 4
Ives: 114 Songs - 12
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 4
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 11
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 8
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 3


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Stravinsky Waldteufel

Nominated:
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 8
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 8
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 4
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 16
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 4
Ives: 114 Songs - 12
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 4
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 11
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 5
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 8
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Onslow / Lerdahl

Nominated:
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 8
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 8
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 4
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 16
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 4
Ives: 114 Songs - 12
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 5
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 5
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 8
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 4


----------



## Portamento

After mmsbls:

Emmanuel / Foulds

Nominated:
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 8
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 8
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 6
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 17
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 4
Ives: 114 Songs - 12
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 5
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 8
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 5
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 8
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 4


----------



## science

after Portamento: 

Skalkottas / Vieuxtemps 

Nominated:
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 8
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 8
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 6
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 17
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 4
Ives: 114 Songs - 12
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 5
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 10
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 5
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 4
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 9
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 4


----------



## Mika

after science:

Taneyev / Vieuxtemps

*Nominated:*
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 8
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 8
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 6
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 17
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 4
Ives: 114 Songs - 12
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 5
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 10
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 5
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 10
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 4


----------



## Portamento

After Mika: 

Foulds / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 8
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 8
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 6
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 19
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 4
Ives: 114 Songs - 12
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 5
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 10
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 6
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 10
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 4


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento: 

Haydn / Foulds

Nominated:
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 8
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 8
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 6
*Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60 - 20*
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - *13*
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 6
Ives: 114 Songs - 12
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 5
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - *13*
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 10
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 6
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 10
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 4


----------



## hustlefan

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5, H. 202 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60

Nominated:
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 8
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 8
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 6
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 6
Ives: 114 Songs - 12
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 5
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 10
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 6
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 10
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 4


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Ornstein / Rochberg 

Nominated:
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 8
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 8
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 6
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 6
Ives: 114 Songs - 12
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 5
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 10
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 6
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 10
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 4


----------



## science

I do this periodically at the risk of being the thread sap, but I want to thank everyone again for continuing to participate in this and especially Trout for taking care of it so well, so much better than I ever did. I can't believe it's gone on so long, with so much productivity. It's a great thing. I've been on the road for two years and I'll continue to be on the road, so I won't be able to participate regularly, but when I do come back to TC and see it still going, I feel really grateful to all of you. When I don't recognize a single work that's on the board... I wish I had my old pre-travel budget to explore all this great stuff!


----------



## Portamento

science said:


> I do this periodically at the risk of being the thread sap, but I want to thank everyone again for continuing to participate in this and especially Trout for taking care of it so well, so much better than I ever did. I can't believe it's gone on so long, with so much productivity. It's a great thing. I've been on the road for two years and I'll continue to be on the road, so I won't be able to participate regularly, but when I do come back to TC and see it still going, I feel really grateful to all of you. When I don't recognize a single work that's on the board... I wish I had my old pre-travel budget to explore all this great stuff!


And thank _you_, for creating this special part of TC that continues to be a source of light for newcomers and veterans alike. I just wish that works composed in 2017 and later can rank higher than 3,000 - maybe a systematic reordering is inevitable.

I guess this would be a good time to ask if there is going to be a separate thread for 3,001 and beyond...


----------



## Trout

science said:


> I do this periodically at the risk of being the thread sap, but I want to thank everyone again for continuing to participate in this and especially Trout for taking care of it so well, so much better than I ever did. I can't believe it's gone on so long, with so much productivity. It's a great thing. I've been on the road for two years and I'll continue to be on the road, so I won't be able to participate regularly, but when I do come back to TC and see it still going, I feel really grateful to all of you. When I don't recognize a single work that's on the board... I wish I had my old pre-travel budget to explore all this great stuff!


Thanks, it has really been my pleasure. Needless to say, none of this would exist today without your crazy idea several years ago! It's thanks to all the participants who have really made this project such a fun and educational journey. I don't mean for this to sound like a farewell address or anything. I still hope the project continues for as long as there's music out there waiting to be discovered.

It's always nice seeing you back here and the forums whenever you get the chance. Hopefully, wherever life takes you, you'll still have some wifi!


----------



## Trout

Portamento said:


> And thank _you_, for creating this special part of TC that continues to be a source of light for newcomers and veterans alike. I just wish that works composed in 2017 and later can rank higher than 3,000 - maybe a systematic reordering is inevitable.
> 
> I guess this would be a good time to ask if there is going to be a separate thread for 3,001 and beyond...


I wouldn't ascribe a whole lot of meaning to the project's rankings. They're simply interesting cross-sections of what the particular tastes were like at given points in the project's history. I, personally, am much more interested in the unranked alphabetical list as it's not only more organized, but also more egalitarian. It doesn't discriminate against pieces enshrined yesterday or 5 years ago. They're all laid out in the same way, providing a direct view into the vastness of the genre. But that's just me.

Also, a new thread at 3000 is probably a good idea. The lists at the beginning should probably be updated with some regularity, even if it means creating a few dozen threads.


----------



## Trout

After science:

Berlioz / Emmanuel

Nominated:
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 10
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 8
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 7
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 6
Ives: 114 Songs - 12
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 5
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 10
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 6
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 10
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 4


----------



## Trout

duplicate post..........


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Berlioz / Haydn

Nominated:
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 8
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 7
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 7
Ives: 114 Songs - 12
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 5
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 10
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 6
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 10
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 4


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Onslow / Lerdahl

Nominated:
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 8
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 7
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 7
Ives: 114 Songs - 12
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 6
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 15
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 10
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 6
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 10
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 4


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento:

Onslow / Waldteufel

Nominated:
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 8
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 7
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 7
Ives: 114 Songs - 12
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 6
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 17
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 10
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 6
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 10
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 5


----------



## Mika

After hf:

Donizetti Haydn

Nominated:
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 10
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 7
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 8
Ives: 114 Songs - 12
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 6
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 17
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 10
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 6
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 10
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 5


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika:

Vieuxtemps Donizetti

Nominated:
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 11
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 7
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 8
Ives: 114 Songs - 12
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 6
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 17
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 10
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 6
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 12
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Onslow / Lerdahl

Nominated:
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 11
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 7
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 8
Ives: 114 Songs - 12
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 19
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 10
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 6
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 12
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 5


----------



## Portamento

After mmsbls:

Emmanuel / Onslow

Nominated:
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 11
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 8
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - *13*
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 8
Ives: 114 Songs - 12
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
*Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" - 20*
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 10
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 6
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 12
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 5


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 

Nominated:
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 11
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 8
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 8
Ives: 114 Songs - 12
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 10
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 6
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 12
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 5


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento:

Waldteufel / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 11
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 8
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 8
Ives: 114 Songs - 12
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 10
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 7
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 12
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 7


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Emmanuel / Vieuxtemps

Nominated:
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 11
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 8
Ives: 114 Songs - 12
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 10
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 7
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 13
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 7


----------



## Mika

After Portamento:

Donizetti Ives

*Nominated:*
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 1 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
*
Seconded:*
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 13
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 8
Ives: 114 Songs - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 10
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 7
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 13
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 7


----------



## science

after Mika:

Hauer / Vieuxtemps

*Nominated:*
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
*
Seconded:*
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 13
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 8
Ives: 114 Songs - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 10
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 7
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 14
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Vieuxtemps / Haydn

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 13
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 9
Ives: 114 Songs - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 10
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 7
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 16
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 7


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Vieuxtemps / Rameau

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 13
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 9
Ives: 114 Songs - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 10
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 7
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 18
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 7


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Vieuxtemps / Skalkottas

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - *13*
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - *13*
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 9
Ives: 114 Songs - *13*
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 11
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 7
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
*Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" - 20*
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 7


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" 

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 13
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 9
Ives: 114 Songs - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 11
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 7
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 7


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Ives Stravinsky

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 13
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 9
Ives: 114 Songs - 15
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 11
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 8
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 7


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Ives / Skalkottas

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 13
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 9
Ives: 114 Songs - 17
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 12
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 8
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 7


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento:

Ives / Haydn

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 13
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 10
Ives: 114 Songs - 19
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 12
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 8
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 7


----------



## Trout

After hustlefan:

Haydn / Ives

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 13
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 12
*Ives: 114 Songs - 20*
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 12
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 8
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 7


----------



## Trout

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" 
2921. Ives: 114 Songs

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 10
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 13
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 12
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 12
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 8
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 7


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Alkan / Skalkottas 

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 12
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 13
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 12
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 13
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 8
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 7


----------



## Mika

after science:

Donizetti Stravinsky

*Nominated:*
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 12
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 15
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 12
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 13
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 9
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 7


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika:

Donizetti Webern

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10 - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 12
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 17
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 12
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 13
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 9
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Webern / Haydn

Nominated:
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 12
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 17
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 13
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 9
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 7 
Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10 - 3


----------



## Portamento

After mmsbls:

Hába / Françaix

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 12
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 17
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 13
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 9
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 7 
Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10 - 3


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento:

Webern / Donizetti

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 12
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 18
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 13
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 9
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 7 
Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10 - 5


----------



## Mika

After hf:

Webern / Donizetti

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 12
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 19
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 13
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 9
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 7 
Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10 - 7


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika:

Waldteufel / Donizetti

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 12
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
*Donizetti: Anna Bolena - 20*
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - *13*
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - *13*
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - *13*
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 9
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 9
Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10 - 7


----------



## hustlefan

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 12
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 13
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 9
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 9
Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10 - 7


----------



## Mika

After hf

Webern Berlioz

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 12
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 13
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 9
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 9
Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10 - 9


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Skalkottas / Czerny

Nominated:
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 1 - Portamento 
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 12
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 10
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 15
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 9
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 9
Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10 - 9


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Webern / Emmanuel

Nominated:
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 1 - Portamento 
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 12
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 15
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 9
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 9
Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10 - 11


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Webern / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 1 - Portamento 
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 12
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 15
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 10
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 9
Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10 - 13


----------



## Mika

After hf

Webern / Alkan

Nominated:
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 1 - Portamento 
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 13
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 15
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 10
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 9
Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10 - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Webern / Alkan

Nominated:
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 1 - Portamento
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 14
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 15
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 10
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 9
Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10 - 17


----------



## Portamento

After mmsbls:

Vierne / Webern

Nominated:
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 1 - Portamento
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 14
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 15
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 10
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 9
Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10 - 18


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento:

Webern / Waldteufel

Nominated:
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 1 - Portamento
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 14
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 15
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 10
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 10
Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10 - 20


----------



## Mika

After Hf

Haydn Webern

Nominated:
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 1 - Portamento
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 14
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 15
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 15
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 10
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 10
Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10 - 21


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Reger / Webern

Nominated:
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 1 - Portamento
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 14
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - *15*
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - *15*
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 10
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 10
*Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10 - 22*


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" 
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10 

Nominated:
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 1 - Portamento
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 14
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 15
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 15
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 10
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 10


----------



## Portamento

23 works have been enshrined in the last 32 days - really quite impressive (although I don't know how pacing was earlier in the project's history).


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento:

Charpentier / Hindemith

Nominated:
Charpentier: Messe de Minuit pour Noel - 2 - hustlefan
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 1 - Portamento
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Hindemith: Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 1 - hustlefan
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 14
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 15
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 15
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 10
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 10


----------



## Mika

After Hf

Berlioz Alkan

Nominated:
Charpentier: Messe de Minuit pour Noel - 2 - hustlefan
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 1 - Portamento
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Hindemith: Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 1 - hustlefan
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 15
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 15
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 15
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 10
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 10


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Berlioz / Hindemith

Nominated:
Charpentier: Messe de Minuit pour Noel - 2 - hustlefan
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 1 - Portamento
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 15
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 17
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 15
Hindemith: Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 2
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 15
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 10
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 10


----------



## Trout

Portamento said:


> 23 works have been enshrined in the last 32 days - really quite impressive (although I don't know how pacing was earlier in the project's history).


It's been around 6.5 years since the project begain, so 2900 works were enshrined in about a 2400-day period. That actually indicates a faster pace, but there were quite a few more participants back in the day. I'd say, based on this thread's relatively short length, that our current efficiency is much better. We enshrined 200 works in about the same number of thread pages that it took 100.


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Hindemith / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Charpentier: Messe de Minuit pour Noel - 2 - hustlefan
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 1 - Portamento
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 15
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 17
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 15
Hindemith: Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 4
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 15
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 11
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 10


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Wirén / Valen

Nominated:
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 2 - hustlefan
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 1 - Portamento
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 15
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 17
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 15
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 4
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 15
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 11
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 10


----------



## Mika

After Portamento:

Czerny (sec) / Berlioz
*
Nominated:*
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 2 - hustlefan
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 2 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 15
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 18
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 3
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 15
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 4
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 15
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 11
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 10


----------



## Trout

Looks like I'll be doing another wave of listening soon!

After Mika:

Berlioz / Wiren

Nominated:
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 2 - hustlefan
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 15
Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 20
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 3
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 15
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 4
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 15
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 11
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 10
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 3


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Berlioz / Waldteufel

Nominated:
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 2 - hustlefan
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - *15*
*Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21 - 22*
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 3
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - *15*
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 4
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - *15*
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 11
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 11
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 3


----------



## hustlefan

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'Ombre de la Montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" 
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21

Nominated:
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 2 - hustlefan
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 3
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 15
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 4
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 15
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 11
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 11
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 3


----------



## Mika

after hf

Haydn Czerny

Nominated:
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 2 - hustlefan
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 4
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 17
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 4
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 15
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 11
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 11
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 3


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Skalkottas / Czerny

Nominated:
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 2 - hustlefan
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 5
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 17
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 4
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 17
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 11
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 11
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 3


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento:

Haydn / Dvorak

Nominated:
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 2 - hustlefan
Dvorak: The Golden Spinning Wheel, Op 109 - 1 - hustlefan
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 5
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 19
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 4
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 17
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 11
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 11
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Wiren / Lerdahl

Nominated:
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 2 - hustlefan
Dvorak: The Golden Spinning Wheel, Op 109 - 1 - hustlefan
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 5
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 19
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 4
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 17
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 11
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 11
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Haydn Czerny

*Nominated:*
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 2 - hustlefan
Dvorak: The Golden Spinning Wheel, Op 109 - 1 - hustlefan
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 6
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 11
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 21
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 4
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 17
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 11
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 11
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Emmanuel / Waldteufel

Nominated:
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 2 - hustlefan
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 1 - hustlefan
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 6
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 13
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 21
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 4
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 17
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 11
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 12
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento:

Haydn / Hindemith

Nominated:
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 2 - hustlefan
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 1 - hustlefan
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 6
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 13
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 23
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 5
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 17
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 11
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 12
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Emmanuel / Haydn

Nominated:
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 2 - hustlefan
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 1 - hustlefan
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 6
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
*Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto" - 24*
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 5
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - *17*
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 11
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 12
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" 
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto"

Nominated:
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 2 - hustlefan
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 1 - hustlefan
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 6
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 5
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 17
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 11
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 12
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## Mika

after Portamento

Stravinsky Charpentier

*Nominated:*

Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 1 - hustlefan
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 3
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 6
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 5
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 17
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 13
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 12
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika

Charpentier JStrauss

Nominated:

Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 1 - hustlefan
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Strauss, Johann II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 1 - hustlefan
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 5
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 6
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 5
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 17
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 13
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 12
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Skalkottas / Waldteufel 

Nominated:
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 1 - hustlefan
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 1 - hustlefan
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 5
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 6
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 5
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 19
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 13
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 13
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Charpentier Skalkottas

Nominated:
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 1 - hustlefan
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 1 - hustlefan
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 7
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 6
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 5
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 20
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 13
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 13
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Valen / Hindemith

Nominated:
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 1 - hustlefan
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 1 - hustlefan
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 7
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 6
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 6
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 20
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 13
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 13
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Skalkottas / Hindemith

Nominated:
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 1 - hustlefan
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 1 - hustlefan
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - *15*
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 7
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 6
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - *15*
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 7
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
*Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11 - 22*
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 13
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 13
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## hustlefan

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" 
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11

Nominated:
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 1 - hustlefan
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 1 - hustlefan
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 7
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 6
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 7
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 13
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 13
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Alkan / Waldteufel

Nominated:
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 1 - hustlefan
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 2 - Portamento
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 1 - hustlefan
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 17
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 7
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 6
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 7
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 13
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 14
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## science

after Portamento: 

Strauss II / Reger 

Nominated:
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 1 - hustlefan
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 17
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 7
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 6
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 7
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 3
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 13
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 14
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## Mika

after science:

Alkan Hindemith

*Nominated:*
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 1 - hustlefan
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 19
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 7
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 6
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 8
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 3
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 13
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 14
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika:

Alkan Strauss

Nominated:
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 1 - hustlefan
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 21
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 7
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 6
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 8
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 4
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 13
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 14
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Vierne / Alkan 

Nominated:
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 1 - hustlefan
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61 - 22
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 7
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 6
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 8
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 4
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 13
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 14
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## science

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" 
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11
2927. Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61

Nominated:
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 1 - hustlefan
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 7
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 6
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 15
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 8
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 4
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 13
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 14
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## Portamento

After science:

Emmanuel / Lerdahl

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 7
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 6
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 17
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 8
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 9
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 4
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 13
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 14
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## Mika

After Portamento:

Charpentier Hindemith

*Nominated:*
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 1 - hustlefan
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 9
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 6
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 17
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 9
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 9
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 4
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 13
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 14
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika:

Emmanuel Stravinsky

Nominated:
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 1 - hustlefan
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 6
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 9
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 6
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 19
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 9
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 9
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 4
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 14
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 14
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Campra / Dvorak 

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 9
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 6
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 2
Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 19
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 9
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 9
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 4
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 14
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 14
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## Portamento

After science:

Emmanuel / Reger

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 9
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 6
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 2
*Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23 - 21*
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 9
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 9
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 4
Stravinsky: Perséphone - *14*
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - *14*
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" 
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11
2927. Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 9
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 6
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 2
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 9
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 9
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 4
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 14
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 14
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento:

Dvorak / Hindemith

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 9
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 6
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 4
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 10
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 9
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 4
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 14
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 14
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Waldteufel / Czerny 

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 9
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 7
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 4
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 10
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 9
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 4
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 14
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 16
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Stravinsky Charpentier

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 7
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 4
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 10
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 9
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 4
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 16
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 16
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika:

Stravinsky Dvorak

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 7
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 10
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 9
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 4
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 18
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 16
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Waldteufel / Lerdahl

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 2 - Portamento
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 7
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 10
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 4
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 18
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 18
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## science

after Port: 

Tourn / Stanf

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 7
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 10
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 4
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 18
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 18
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## Mika

after science:

stravinsky hindemith

*Nominated:*
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

*Seconded:*
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 7
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 11
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 4
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 20
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 18
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika:

Stravinsky Mozart

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 1 - hustlefan
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 7
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 11
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 4
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 22
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 18
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Hindemith / Mozart 

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 7
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 10
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 2
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 4
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 22
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 18
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## Portamento

After science: 

Lerdahl / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 7
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 12
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 2
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 4
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 23
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 18
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Czerny Stravinsky

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 9
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 12
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 2
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 4
Stravinsky: Perséphone - 24
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 18
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Mozart Stravinsky

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 9
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 12
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 4
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 4
*Stravinsky: Perséphone - 25*
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - *18*
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## hustlefan

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" 
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11
2927. Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 9
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 12
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 4
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 4
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 18
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Waldteufel / Lerdahl

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 9
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - *13*
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - *13*
Lerdahl: Time after Time - *13*
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 4
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 4
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
*Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183 - 20*
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" 
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11
2927. Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 9
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 13
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 13
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 4
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 4
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## science

after Port: 

Hindemith / Charpentier 

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 9
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 15
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 13
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 4
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 4
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## Mika

after Science

Hindemith / Czerny

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 10
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 17
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 13
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 4
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 4
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika

Hindemith / Strauss

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 10
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 19
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 13
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 4
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 5
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Mozart / Strauss 

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 10
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 19
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 13
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 6
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 6
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Lerdahl / Wiren

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 10
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 19
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 15
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 6
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 6
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 6


----------



## Portamento

After mmsbls:

Lerdahl / Czerny

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 11
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 19
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 17
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 6
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 6
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 3
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 6


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Hindemith / Valen

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 11
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 21
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 17
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 6
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 6
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 4
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Hindemith / Dvorak

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 11
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 6
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 23
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 17
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 6
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 6
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 4
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 6


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Czerny / Hindemith

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 13
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 6
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
*Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony - 24*
Lerdahl: Time after Time - *17*
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 6
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 6
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 4
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 6


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" 
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11
2927. Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183
2931. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony 

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 13
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 6
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 17
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 6
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 6
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 4
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 6


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Charpentier Strauss

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 13
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 6
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 17
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 6
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 7
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 4
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 3
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 6


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Vierne / Mozart

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 13
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 6
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 17
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 7
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 7
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 4
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 5
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 6


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Valen/Reinecke

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 13
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 6
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 17
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 7
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 5
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio

Lerdahl/Dvorak

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 13
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 7
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Lerdahl: Time after Time - 19
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 7
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 5
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 6


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Taneyev / Lerdahl

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - *13*
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - *13*
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 7
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
*Lerdahl: Time after Time - 20*
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 7
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 5
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 6


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" 
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11
2927. Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183
2931. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony 
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time 

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 13
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 7
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 7
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 5
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Portamento:

Wiren / Vierne

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 13
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 7
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 7
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 6
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 -8


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Czerny Strauss

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 15
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 7
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 8
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 6
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 -8


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Mozart Strauss

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 15
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 7
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 9
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 9
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 6
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 -8


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Czerny / Mozart

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 17
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 7
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 9
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 6
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 8


----------



## Mika

After Portamento:

Czerny / Strauss

*Nominated:*
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

*Seconded:*
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 19
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 7
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 10
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 6
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Myaskovsky/Wiren

*Nominated:*
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

*Seconded:*
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 19
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 7
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 10
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 6
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 9


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio

Saint-Saens/Czerny

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - *13*
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
*Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780 - 20*
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 7
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - *13*
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 10
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 6
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 9


----------



## hustlefan

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" 
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11
2927. Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183
2931. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony 
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time 
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 7
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 10
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 6
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Wiren / Saint-Saens

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 7
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 10
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 6
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 11


----------



## Portamento

After mmsbls:

Wirén / Vierne

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 7
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 10
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 3
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 7
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 13


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Wirén / Tournemire

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 7
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 10
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 4
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 7
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 15


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Lassus / Massenet 

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 2 - science 
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science 
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 7
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 10
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 4
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 7
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 15


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Saint-Saens / Dvorak

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 2 - science 
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science 
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 8
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 10
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 4
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 7
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 15


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Wirén / Tournemire

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 2 - science 
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science 
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 8
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 10
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 7
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 17


----------



## Mika

After portamento:

Wirén / Strauss

*Nominated:*
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 2 - science 
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science 
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

*Seconded:*
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 8
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 11
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 7
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 19


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika:

Strauss / Wirén

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 2 - science 
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science 
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - *13*
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 8
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - *13*
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - *13*
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 7
*Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 - 20*


----------



## hustlefan

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" 
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11
2927. Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183
2931. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony 
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time 
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 2 - science 
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science 
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 8
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 13
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Vierne / Saint-Saëns

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 2 - science
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 8
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 6
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 13
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 9


----------



## Portamento

After mmsbls:

Vierne / Halévy

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 2 - science
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 8
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 6
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 13
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 11


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Mozart / Lassus

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 8
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 3
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 12
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 6
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 13
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 11


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Charpentier Lassus

Nominated:
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 1 - Portamento
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 15
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 8
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 4
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 12
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 6
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 13
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 11


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Dvorak / Francaix 

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 15
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 10
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 2
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 4
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 12
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 6
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 13
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 11


----------



## Portamento

After Mika: 

Vierne / Françaix

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 15
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 10
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 3
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 4
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 12
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 6
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 13
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento:

Charpentier / Mozart

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 17
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 10
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 3
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 4
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 6
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 13
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 13


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Janacek / Charpentier 

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 2 - science 
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 18
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 10
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 3
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 4
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 6
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 13
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 13


----------



## Mika

after science:

Lassus / Charpentier

*Nominated:*
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 2 - science 
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

*Seconded:*
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 19
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 10
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 3
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 6
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 6
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 13
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 13


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika:

Saint-Saens / Charpentier

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 2 - science 
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
*Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 - 20*
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 10
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 3
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - *13*
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 6
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - *13*
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - *13*
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - *13*


----------



## hustlefan

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" 
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11
2927. Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183
2931. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony 
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time 
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 2 - science 
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 10
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 3
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 6
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 13
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 13


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Dvorak / Strauss 

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 2 - science 
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 12
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 3
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 6
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 14
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 13


----------



## Portamento

After science: 

Vierne / Ornstein

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 2 - science 
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 12
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 3
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 6
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 14
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 15


----------



## Portamento

After myself: 

Vierne / Medtner

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 2 - science 
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 12
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 3
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 6
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 14
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 17


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento:

Reich / Dvorak

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 2 - science 
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reich: Come Out - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 13
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 3
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 6
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 3
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 14
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 17


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Francaix / Rochberg 

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 2 - science 
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reich: Come Out - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 13
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 6
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 4
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 14
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 17


----------



## Mika

After Science

Vierne Lassus

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 2 - science 
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reich: Come Out - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 13
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 7
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 4
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 14
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 19


----------



## science

Aha! I beat Mika. But I will add in our scores together, fixing the collision: 

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 2 - science 
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reich: Come Out - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 13
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 7
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 4
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 14
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 19


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika

Vierne Saint-Saens

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 2 - science 
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reich: Come Out - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 13
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 7
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 4
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 9
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - *14*
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6
*Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42 - 21*


----------



## hustlefan

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" 
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11
2927. Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183
2931. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony 
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time 
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 2 - science 
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Reich: Come Out - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 13
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 7
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 4
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 9
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 14
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Reich / Janacek

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 13
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 3
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 7
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reich: Come Out - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 4
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 9
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 14
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Strauss Saint-Saens

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 13
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 3
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 7
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reich: Come Out - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 4
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 10
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 16
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Janacek / Strauss 

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 13
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 5
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 7
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reich: Come Out - 4
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 4
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 10
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 17
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Strauss / Reich

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 13
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 5
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 7
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reich: Come Out - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 4
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 10
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 19
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Ornstein / Strauss

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - *13*
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - *13*
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 5
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 7
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - *13*
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 12
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reich: Come Out - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 4
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 10
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
*Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 - 20*
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" 
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11
2927. Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183
2931. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony 
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time 
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 13
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 5
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 7
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 13
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 12
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reich: Come Out - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 4
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 10
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento:

Mozart / Reich

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 13
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 5
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 7
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 15
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 12
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 4
Reich: Come Out - 6
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 4
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 10
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Mozart / Reger 

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 13
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 5
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 7
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 17
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 12
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 5
Reich: Come Out - 6
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 4
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 10
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6


----------



## Portamento

After science: 

Mozart / Ornstein

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 13
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 5
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 7
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 19
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 5
Reich: Come Out - 6
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 4
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 10
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 6


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Valen Mozart

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 13
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 5
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 7
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 - 20
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 5
Reich: Come Out - 6
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 4
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 10
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 8


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" 
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11
2927. Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183
2931. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony 
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time 
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 
2938. Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 

Correct board (Mozart should've been enshrined):

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 13
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 5
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 5
Reich: Come Out - 6
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 4
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 10
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 8


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika:

Sullivan / Reich

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 13
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 5
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 7
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 5
Reich: Come Out - 7
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 4
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 10
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 8


----------



## science

after H-fan: 

Reger / Lassus 

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 13
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 5
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 7
Reich: Come Out - 7
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 4
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 10
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 8


----------



## Portamento

After science: 

Weinberg / Shankar

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Rameau: Les Boréades - 1 - hustlefan
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 1 - Portamento 
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 13
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 5
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 7
Reich: Come Out - 7
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 4
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 10
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 8


----------



## Mika

After portamento:

Janacek / Rameau (sec)

*Nominated:*
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 1 - Portamento 
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 13
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 7
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 2
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 7
Reich: Come Out - 7
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 4
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 10
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 8


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika:

Rameau / Dvorak

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 1 - Portamento 
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 7
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 4
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 7
Reich: Come Out - 7
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 4
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 10
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Dvorak / Saint-Saëns

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 1 - Portamento
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 16
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 7
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 4
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 7
Reich: Come Out - 7
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 4
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 11
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 8


----------



## Portamento

After mmsbls:

Dvorak / Valen

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 1 - Portamento
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 18
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 7
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 4
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 7
Reich: Come Out - 7
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 4
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 11
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 9


----------



## science

after Port: 

Reger / Shankar 

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 18
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 7
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 4
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 9
Reich: Come Out - 7
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 4
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 11
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 2
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 9


----------



## Mika

after science:

Rameau Dvorak

*Nominated:*
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 19
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 13
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 7
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 6
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 9
Reich: Come Out - 7
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 4
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 11
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 2
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Reich / Gjeilo

*Nominated:*
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 19
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 14
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 7
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 6
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 9
Reich: Come Out - 9
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 4
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 11
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 2
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 9


----------



## Portamento

After Cygnenoir:

Dvorak / Shankar

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
*Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 - 21*
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - *14*
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 7
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 6
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 9
Reich: Come Out - 9
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 4
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 11
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 9


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" 
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11
2927. Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183
2931. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony 
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time 
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 
2938. Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 14
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 7
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 6
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 9
Reich: Come Out - 9
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 4
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 11
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 9


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento:

Rameau / Reich

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 14
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 7
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 8
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 9
Reich: Come Out - 10
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 4
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 11
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 9


----------



## Mika

After hf

Janecek Valen

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 14
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 9
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 8
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 9
Reich: Come Out - 10
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 4
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 11
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 10


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Lassus / Gjello

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 15
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 9
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 8
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 9
Reich: Come Out - 10
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 4
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 11
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 10


----------



## science

after Trout:

Reger / Rochberg 

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 15
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 9
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 8
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 11
Reich: Come Out - 10
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 5
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 11
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 10


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Rameau / Gjeilo

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 16
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 9
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 10
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 11
Reich: Come Out - 10
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 5
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 11
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 10


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Valen / Reger

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 16
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 9
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 10
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 12
Reich: Come Out - 10
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 5
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 11
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 12


----------



## Mika

After portamento:

Reich / Saint-Saens

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 16
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 9
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 10
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 12
Reich: Come Out - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 5
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 12
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Gjeilo / Valen

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 18
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 9
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 10
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 12
Reich: Come Out - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 5
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 12
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Cygnenoir

Gjeilo / Ravel

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
*Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul - 20*
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 9
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - *13*
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 10
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 12
Reich: Come Out - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 5
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 12
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - *13*


----------



## hustlefan

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" 
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11
2927. Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183
2931. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony 
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time 
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 
2938. Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 9
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 10
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 12
Reich: Come Out - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 5
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 12
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 13


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Valen / Taneyev

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 9
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 10
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 12
Reich: Come Out - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 5
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 12
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 9
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 15


----------



## science

after Port: 

Ravel / Reger 

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 9
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 10
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 13
Reich: Come Out - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 5
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 12
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 9
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 15


----------



## Mika

after science:

Valen Janacek

*Nominated:*
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 10
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 10
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 3
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 13
Reich: Come Out - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 5
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 12
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 9
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 17


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika:

Ravel Valen

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 10
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 10
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 5
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 13
Reich: Come Out - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 5
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 12
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 9
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 18


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Valen / Hauer

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 10
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - *13*
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 10
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 5
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - *13*
Reich: Come Out - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 5
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 12
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 9
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
*Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 - 20*


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" 
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11
2927. Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183
2931. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony 
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time 
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 
2938. Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 10
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 10
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 5
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 13
Reich: Come Out - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 5
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 12
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 9
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## science

after Port: 

Janacek / Ravel 

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 12
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 10
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 6
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 13
Reich: Come Out - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 5
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 12
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 9
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## science

I'm going on the road again, so I won't be voting regularly, but youse guys keep up the good work!


----------



## Mika

after Science

Rameau Ravel 

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 12
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 12
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 7
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 13
Reich: Come Out - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 5
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 12
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 9
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika

Ravel Varese

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Varèse: Hyperprism - 1 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 12
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 12
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 13
Reich: Come Out - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 5
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 12
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 9
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Reger / Taneyev

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 1 - Portamento
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Varèse: Hyperprism - 1 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 12
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 10
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 12
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 15
Reich: Come Out - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 5
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 12
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Varese / Medtner

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 12
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 10
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 2
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 12
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 15
Reich: Come Out - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 5
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 12
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 3


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Varese / Saint-Saens

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 12
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 10
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 2
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 12
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 15
Reich: Come Out - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 5
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 5


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Reger / Rochberg

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 12
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 10
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 2
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 12
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 17
Reich: Come Out - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 5


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Varese Reich

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 12
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 10
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 2
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 12
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 17
Reich: Come Out - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 7


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Reger / Medtner

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 12
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 10
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 12
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 9
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 19
Reich: Come Out - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 7


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento:

Varese / Reger

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 12
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 10
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - *13*
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 12
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 9
*Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81 - 20*
Reich: Come Out - *13*
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - *13*
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 9


----------



## hustlefan

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" 
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11
2927. Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183
2931. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony 
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time 
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 
2938. Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 12
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 10
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 12
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 9
Reich: Come Out - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 9


----------



## Mika

after hf

Rameau Varese

*Nominated:*
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 12
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 10
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 14
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 9
Reich: Come Out - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 10


----------



## hustlefan

after Mika

Rameau Ravel

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 12
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 10
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 16
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 10
Reich: Come Out - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Hustlefan

Rameau Ravel

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 12
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 10
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 18
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 11
Reich: Come Out - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 10


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Lassus / Varese

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 12
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Rameau: Les Boréades - 18
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 11
Reich: Come Out - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 11


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Rameau / Taneyev

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 12
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - *13*
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
*Rameau: Les Boréades - 20*
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 11
Reich: Come Out - *13*
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - *13*
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 11


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" 
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11
2927. Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183
2931. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony 
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time 
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 
2938. Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 12
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 11
Reich: Come Out - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 11


----------



## hustlefan

after Portamento:

Varese / Reich

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 12
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 3
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 11
Reich: Come Out - 14
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 13


----------



## science

after hustle: 

Ravel / Persichetti 

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 12
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 4
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 13
Reich: Come Out - 14
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 13


----------



## Portamento

After science: 

Reich / Persichetti

Nominated:
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 12
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 13
Reich: Come Out - 16
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 13


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento

Reich / Bizet

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 8
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 12
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 13
Reich: Come Out - 18
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Hustlefan

Campra Medtner

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 12
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 4
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 13
Reich: Come Out - 18
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 13[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Varese Janacek

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 13
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 4
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 13
Reich: Come Out - 18
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 15


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Ornstein / Reich

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 13
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 4
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 15
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 13
Reich: Come Out - 19
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento:

Reich / Saint-Saens

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Halévy: La Juive - 1 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 13
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 4
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 15
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 13
Reich: Come Out - 21
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 14
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 15


----------



## hustlefan

After myself:

Halevy / Reich

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 3
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 13
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 4
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - *15*
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 13
*Reich: Come Out - 22*
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 14
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - *15*


----------



## hustlefan

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" 
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11
2927. Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183
2931. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony 
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time 
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 
2938. Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 2 - Aecio
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 3
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 13
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 4
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 15
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 14
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 15


----------



## mmsbls

Unfortunately, given the number of "listening" threads on TC along with other lists of music, I'm having trouble keeping up with this list. Not that that's necessarily bad - more suggestions are never a problem. But sometimes it seems a bit overwhelming.

After hustlefan:

Saint-Saens / Myaskovsky:

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 3
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 13
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 15
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 16
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 15


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Janacek Varese

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 3
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 15
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 15
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 8
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 16
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Saint Saens Reinecke

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 3
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 15
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 15
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 9
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 18
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 16


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Ornstein / Reinecke

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 3
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 15
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 17
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 10
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 18
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 16


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento:

Saint-Saens / Ravel

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 3
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 15
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 17
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 14
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 10
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 20
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 16


----------



## Mika

After hf

Saint-Saens / Ravel

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 3
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 15
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 17
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 15
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 10
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 22
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 16


----------



## Portamento

Works that need to be nominated at some point (for me, at least):

Anderson, L.	Blue Tango
Bax	Symphony #6
Bax	Mater ora filium*
Brant	Ice Field
Brant	Homeless People
Corigliano	The Ghosts of Versailles
Corigliano	Symphony #2
Corigliano	The Red Violin
Corigliano	String Quartet
Corigliano	Mr. Tambourine Man: Seven Poems of Bob Dylan
Corigliano	Conjurer: Concerto for Percussion and String Orchestra
Delage	Quatre poèmes hindous
Delage	Sept haï-kaïs
Dusapin	String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
Emmanuel	Sonatine #4, op. 20 "Sur des modes hindous" 
Emmanuel	Sonatine #5, op. 22 "alla francese"
Emmanuel	Sonatine #3, op. 19
Emmanuel	Sonatine #2, op. 5 "Pastorale" 
Emmanuel	Sonatine #1, op. 4 "Bourguignonne"
Enescu	Chamber Symphony, op. 33
Ferneyhough	Missa Brevis
Foote	Suite for Strings in E major, op. 63
Françaix	Piano Concertino
Fučík	Florentiner Marsch, op. 214
Fučík	Einzug der Gladiatoren (Entrance of the Gladiators), op. 68
Grainger	Lincolnshire Posy
Grainger	Irish Tune from County Derry
Grainger	Molly on the Shore
Grainger	Children's March
Grainger	Shallow Brown
Griffes	Piano Sonata, A. 85
Hovhaness	Symphony #6, op. 173 "Celestial Gate"
Hovhaness	Magnificat, op. 157
Hovhaness	Concerto #7 for Orchestra, op. 116
Hovhaness	And God Created Great Whaes, op. 229/1
Ibert	Divertissement
Ives & Brant	A Concord Symphony
Jongen	Sonata Eroica, op. 94
Kabalevsky	Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 23
Kabalevsky	Colas Breugnon (Master of Clamecy), op. 24
Kabalevsky	Piano Concerto #3 in D major, op. 50 "Youth"
Kabalevsky	The Comedians, op. 26
Kancheli	Symphony #4 "In Commemoration of Michaelangelo"
Kancheli	Styx
Kapustin	24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82
Klenau	Symphony #9
Koechlin	Seven Stars Symphony, op. 132
Lajtha	Symphony #8, op. 66
Lajtha	Symphony #9, op. 67
Lerdahl	String Quartet #3
Lerdahl	Arches
Lloyd	Symphony #7
Lloyd	Symphonic Mass
Lyapunov	Piano Sonata in F minor, op. 27
Lyapunov	12 Transcendental Études, op. 11
Milhaud	Le Bœuf sur le toit (The Bull on the Roof), op. 58
Milhaud	String Quartet #7, op. 87
Novák Pan, op. 43
Novák Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42
Ornstein	Piano Sonata #8, SO 364
Ornstein	Piano Concerto, SO 824
Piazzolla	Libertango
Piazzolla	Oblivion
Piazzolla	Adiós Nonino
Piazzolla	Histoire du Tango
Piazzolla	Le Grand Tango
Piston	Symphony #7
Piston	Symphony #3
Piston	Viola Concerto
Piston	Symphony #2
Piston	String Quartet #5
Prokofiev	String Quartet #1 in B minor, op. 50
Prokofiev	String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
Rădulescu	String Quartet #4, op. 33 'infinite to be cannot be infinite, infinite anti-be could be infinite'
Raff	Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
Reger	Sinfonietta, op. 90
Reger	Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114
Reger	Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Telemann, op. 134
Rheinberger	Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missae"
Roussel	Padmâvatî, op. 18
Rzewski	North American Ballads
Schmitt	La Tragédie de Salomé, op. 50
Schmitt	Psaume XLVII, op. 38
Schnittke	Symphony #8
Schnittke	Cello Concerto #2
Schulhoff	Flammen
Schulhoff	String Quartet #1
Schulhoff	Hot-Sonate
Toch	String Quartet #11, op. 34
Toch	String Quartet #8 in D-flat major, op. 18
Toch	Cello Concerto, op. 35
Toch	Geographical Fugue
Tovey	Cello Concerto, op. 40
Tubin Symphony #8
Van der Aa	Up-close

Corigliano, Grainger, and Piazzolla works are especially lacking.


----------



## Aecio

Lassus Saint Saens

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 - 1 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 3
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 15
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 17
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 15
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 10
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 23
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 16


----------



## hustlefan

After Aecio:

Stravinsky / Saint-Saens

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 2 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 3
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 15
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - *17*
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 15
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 10
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
*Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83 - 24*
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 16


----------



## hustlefan

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" 
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11
2927. Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183
2931. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony 
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time 
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 
2938. Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 2 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 3
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 15
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 17
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 15
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 10
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 16


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Grainger / Ornstein

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 2 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 2 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 3
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 15
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 18
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 15
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 10
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 16


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Ornstein Ravel

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 2 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 2 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 3
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 15
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 3
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 20
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 16
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 10
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Medtner / Myaskovsky

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 2 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 2 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 3
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 15
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 4
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 20
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 16
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 10
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 16


----------



## hustlefan

After mmsbls:

Ornstein / Halevy

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 2 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 2 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 4
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 15
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 4
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 22
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 16
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 10
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 16


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Halevy / Ornstein

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 2 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 2 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 6
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 15
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 4
*Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 - 23*
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - *16*
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 10
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - *16*


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" 
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11
2927. Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183
2931. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony 
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time 
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 
2938. Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 2 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 2 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 6
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 15
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 16
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 10
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 16


----------



## Mika

after portamento

Stravinsky / Varese

*Nominated:*
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 2 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 6
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 15
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 16
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 10
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 4
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 17


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika:

Varese / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 2 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 6
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 15
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 16
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 10
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 5
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 19


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Taneyev / Reinecke

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 2 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 6
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 15
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 16
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 5
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 13
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 19


----------



## Aecio

After Portamento

Medtner Janacek

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 2 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 6
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 8
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 16
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 5
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 13
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 19


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Stravinsky Varese

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 2 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 6
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 8
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 16
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 7
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 13
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 20


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Corigliano / Cage

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Cage: Roaratorio - 1 - Trout
Corigliano: Conjurer - 2 - Trout
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 2 - Portamento
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Massenet: Piano Concerto in E-flat - 1 - science
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 6
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 8
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 16
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 7
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 13
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 20


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Stravinsky (is it possible we haven't done this already?) / Grainger 

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Cage: Roaratorio - 1 - Trout
Corigliano: Conjurer - 2 - Trout
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 6
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 8
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 16
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 7
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 13
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 20


----------



## hustlefan

after science:

Stravinsky / Varese

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Cage: Roaratorio - 1 - Trout
Corigliano: Conjurer - 2 - Trout
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 6
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 8
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 16
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 9
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 13
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 21


----------



## Portamento

science said:


> Stravinsky (is it possible we haven't done this already?)


Nope, not on the list.

After hustlefan:

Corigliano / Cage

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Cage: Roaratorio - 2
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Corigliano: Conjurer - 4
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 6
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 8
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 16
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 9
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 13
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Varèse: Hyperprism - 21


----------



## Portamento

After myself:

Varese / Taneyev

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Cage: Roaratorio - 2
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Corigliano: Conjurer - 4
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 6
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - *16*
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 8
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - *16*
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 6
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 9
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 14
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
*Varèse: Hyperprism - 23*


----------



## hustlefan

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" 
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11
2927. Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183
2931. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony 
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time 
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 
2938. Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism

After Portamento:

Rochberg / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Cage: Roaratorio - 2
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Corigliano: Conjurer - 4
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 6
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 8
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 16
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 8
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 10
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 14
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After hustlefan:

Medtner / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Cage: Roaratorio - 2
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Corigliano: Conjurer - 4
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 6
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 16
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 8
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 11
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 14
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Stravinsky Cage

*Nominated:*
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Cage: Roaratorio - 3
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Corigliano: Conjurer - 4
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 6
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 16
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 8
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 13
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 14
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## hustlefan

After Mika:

Ravel Stravinsky

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Cage: Roaratorio - 3
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Corigliano: Conjurer - 4
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 6
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 18
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 8
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 14
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 14
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Taneyev / Medtner

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Cage: Roaratorio - 3
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Corigliano: Conjurer - 4
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 6
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 11
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 18
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 8
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 14
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 16
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## science

after Port: 

Ravel / Stravinsky 

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Cage: Roaratorio - 3
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Corigliano: Conjurer - 4
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 6
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 11
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 20
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 8
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 15
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 16
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Mika

after science:

Ravel / Stravinsky

*Nominated:*
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Cage: Roaratorio - 3
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Corigliano: Conjurer - 4
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 6
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 11
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 22
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 8
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 16
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 16
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Medtner / Ravel

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Cage: Roaratorio - 3
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Corigliano: Conjurer - 4
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 6
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - *16*
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 13
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
*Ravel: L'heure espagnole - 23*
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 8
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - *16*
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - *16*
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" 
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11
2927. Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183
2931. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony 
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time 
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 
2938. Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Cage: Roaratorio - 3
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Corigliano: Conjurer - 4
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 6
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 13
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 8
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 16
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 16
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## hustlefan

After Portamento:

Sibelius Stravinsky

Nominated:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 1 - hustlefan
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 2 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Cage: Roaratorio - 3
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Corigliano: Conjurer - 4
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 6
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 13
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 8
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 17
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 16
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Portamento

After hustlefan:

Medtner / Bizet

Nominated:
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 2 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 2
Cage: Roaratorio - 3
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Corigliano: Conjurer - 4
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 6
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 15
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 8
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 17
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 16
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Stravinsky/ Bizet

Nominated:
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 2 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 3
Cage: Roaratorio - 3
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Corigliano: Conjurer - 4
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 6
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 15
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 8
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 19
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 16
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Medtner / Taneyev 

Nominated:
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 2 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 3
Cage: Roaratorio - 3
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Corigliano: Conjurer - 4
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 6
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 17
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 8
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 19
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 17
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## science

after Portamento: 

Stravinsky / Grainger 

Nominated:
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 2 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 3
Cage: Roaratorio - 3
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Corigliano: Conjurer - 4
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Halévy: La Juive - 6
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 17
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 8
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 21
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 17
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Portamento

After science: 

Holmboe / Halevy 

Nominated:
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 2 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 3
Cage: Roaratorio - 3
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Corigliano: Conjurer - 4
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Halévy: La Juive - 7
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 17
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 8
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 21
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 17
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Portamento:

Stravinsky / Myaskovsky

Nominated:
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 2 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 3
Cage: Roaratorio - 3
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 10
Corigliano: Conjurer - 4
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Halévy: La Juive - 7
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 17
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 8
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 23
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 17
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Aecio

Bizet / Campra

Nominated:
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 2 - hustlefan
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 5
Cage: Roaratorio - 3
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 4
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Halévy: La Juive - 7
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 17
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 8
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 23
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 17
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Mika

after Aecio

Sibelius / Bizet

*Nominated:*
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 6
Cage: Roaratorio - 3
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 4
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Halévy: La Juive - 7
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 17
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 8
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 4
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 23
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 17
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Corigliano / Holmboe

Nominated:
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Sullivan: Iolanthe - 2 - hustlefan
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 6
Cage: Roaratorio - 3
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Halévy: La Juive - 7
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 17
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 8
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 3
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 4
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 23
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 17
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## hustlefan

After Trout:

Shankar / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 6
Cage: Roaratorio - 3
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Halévy: La Juive - 7
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - *17*
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 8
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 4
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
*Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes - 24*
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - *17*
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## hustlefan

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" 
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11
2927. Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183
2931. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony 
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time 
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 
2938. Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes

Nominated:
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 6
Cage: Roaratorio - 3
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Halévy: La Juive - 7
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 17
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 8
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 4
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 17
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Mika

after hf

Sibelius Taneyev

*Nominated:*
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento
*
Seconded:*
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 6
Cage: Roaratorio - 3
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Halévy: La Juive - 7
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 17
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 8
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 6
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 3
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 18
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Medtner/Stanford

*Nominated:*
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento
*
Seconded:*
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 6
Cage: Roaratorio - 3
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Halévy: La Juive - 7
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 19
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 8
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 6
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 4
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 18
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Medtner / Stanford

Nominated:
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 2 - Portamento
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 6
Cage: Roaratorio - 3
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Halévy: La Juive - 7
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 21
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 8
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 6
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 5
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 18
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## calvinpv

After Portamento:

Kagel / Hába

Nominated:
Kagel: Anagrama - 2 - calvinpv
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 6
Cage: Roaratorio - 3
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 7
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 21
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 8
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 6
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 5
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 18
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Trout

After calvinpv:

Cage / Medtner

Nominated:
Kagel: Anagrama - 2 - calvinpv
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 6
Cage: Roaratorio - 5
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 7
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 12
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 22
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 8
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 6
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 5
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 18
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5

I think the Leifs has been on the nominations list for quite some time. Perhaps one last call for a seconder before removing it?


----------



## Portamento

Trout said:


> I think the Leifs has been on the nominations list for quite some time. Perhaps one last call for a seconder before removing it?


Fair enough, but I must say that it is, in my opinion, one of the composer's strongest works (along with the rest of a brief string quartet cycle). Leifs has only two works enshrined - surely he deserves a third.


----------



## Mika

After trout

Medtner Lassus

Nominated:
Kagel: Anagrama - 2 - calvinpv
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 6
Cage: Roaratorio - 5
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 7
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 13
Medtner: Piano Quintet - 24
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 8
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 6
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 5
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 18
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Rochberg / Medtner

Nominated:
Kagel: Anagrama - 2 - calvinpv
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 6
Cage: Roaratorio - 5
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 7
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 13
*Medtner: Piano Quintet - 25*
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 10
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 6
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 5
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - *18*
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" 
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11
2927. Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183
2931. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony 
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time 
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 
2938. Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet

Nominated:
Kagel: Anagrama - 2 - calvinpv
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 6
Cage: Roaratorio - 5
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 7
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 13
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 10
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 6
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 5
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 18
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Portamento:

Myaskovsky / Lassus

Nominated:
Kagel: Anagrama - 2 - calvinpv
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 6
Cage: Roaratorio - 5
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 7
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 14
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 10
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 6
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 5
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 18
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Myaskovsky / Taneyev

Nominated:
Kagel: Anagrama - 2 - calvinpv
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 6
Cage: Roaratorio - 5
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 7
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 14
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 10
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 6
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 5
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 19
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Mika

After aecio

Sibelius Myaskovsky

Nominated:
Kagel: Anagrama - 2 - calvinpv
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 6
Cage: Roaratorio - 5
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 7
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 14
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 10
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 5
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 19
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Taneyev / Rochberg

Nominated:
Kagel: Anagrama - 2 - calvinpv
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 6
Cage: Roaratorio - 5
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 7
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 3
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 14
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 11
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 5
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 21
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Aecio

Stenhammar/Holmboe

Nominated:
Kagel: Anagrama - 2 - calvinpv
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Stenhammar: Late summer nights - 2 - Aecio
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 6
Cage: Roaratorio - 5
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 7
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 4
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 14
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 11
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 5
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 21
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Taneyev / Holmboe

Nominated:
Kagel: Anagrama - 2 - calvinpv
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Stenhammar: Late summer nights - 2 - Aecio
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 6
Cage: Roaratorio - 5
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 7
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 5
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - *16*
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 14
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 11
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 5
*Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29 - 23*
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" 
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11
2927. Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183
2931. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony 
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time 
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 
2938. Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29

Nominated:
Kagel: Anagrama - 2 - calvinpv
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Stenhammar: Late summer nights - 2 - Aecio
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 6
Cage: Roaratorio - 5
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 7
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 5
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 14
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 11
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Mika

after Portamento

Sibelius Bizet

Nominated:
Kagel: Anagrama - 2 - calvinpv
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Stenhammar: Late summer nights - 2 - Aecio
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 7
Cage: Roaratorio - 5
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 7
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 5
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 16
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 14
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 11
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 10
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Janacek / Halevy

Nominated:
Kagel: Anagrama - 2 - calvinpv
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Stenhammar: Late summer nights - 2 - Aecio
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 7
Cage: Roaratorio - 5
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 5
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 18
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 14
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 11
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 10
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Portamento:

Janacek / Lassus

Nominated:
Kagel: Anagrama - 2 - calvinpv
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Stenhammar: Late summer nights - 2 - Aecio
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 7
Cage: Roaratorio - 5
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 5
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 20
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 15
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 11
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 10
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Sibelius Janacek

Nominated:
Kagel: Anagrama - 2 - calvinpv
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Stenhammar: Late summer nights - 2 - Aecio
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 7
Cage: Roaratorio - 5
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 5
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 21
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 15
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 11
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Rochberg / Janacek

Nominated:
Kagel: Anagrama - 2 - calvinpv
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Stenhammar: Late summer nights - 2 - Aecio
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 7
Cage: Roaratorio - 5
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 5
*Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 22*
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - *15*
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet" 
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" 
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11
2927. Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183
2931. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony 
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time 
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325 
2938. Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477 
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29
2952. Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga

Nominated:
Kagel: Anagrama - 2 - calvinpv
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Stenhammar: Late summer nights - 2 - Aecio
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 7
Cage: Roaratorio - 5
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 5
Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga - 22
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 15
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Mika

after Portamento

Lassus Sibelius

*Nominated:*
Kagel: Anagrama - 2 - calvinpv
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Stenhammar: Late summer nights - 2 - Aecio
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 7
Cage: Roaratorio - 5
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 5
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 17
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 13
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Lassus Bizet

*Nominated:*
Kagel: Anagrama - 2 - calvinpv
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Stenhammar: Late summer nights - 2 - Aecio
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 8
Cage: Roaratorio - 5
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 5
Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 19
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 13
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Myaskovsky / Lassus

Nominated:
Kagel: Anagrama - 2 - calvinpv
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Stenhammar: Late summer nights - 2 - Aecio
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 8
Cage: Roaratorio - 5
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 5
*Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera - 20*
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
*Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13*
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
*Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 13*
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## mmsbls

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11
2927. Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183
2931. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325
2938. Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29
2952. Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera

Nominated:
Kagel: Anagrama - 2 - calvinpv
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Stenhammar: Late summer nights - 2 - Aecio
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 8
Cage: Roaratorio - 5
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 5
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 13
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Mika

after mmsbls

Myaskovsky Bizet

Nominated:
Kagel: Anagrama - 2 - calvinpv
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Stenhammar: Late summer nights - 2 - Aecio
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 9
Cage: Roaratorio - 5
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 5
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 13
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Myaskovsky Stanford

Nominated:
Kagel: Anagrama - 2 - calvinpv
Leifs: String Quartet #2, op. 38 "Vita et mors" - 2 - Portamento
Stenhammar: Late summer nights - 2 - Aecio
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 9
Cage: Roaratorio - 5
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 5
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 15
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 13
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Cage / Holmboe

Nominated:
Kagel: Anagrama - 2 - calvinpv
Stenhammar: Late summer nights - 2 - Aecio
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 9
Cage: Roaratorio - 7
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 15
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 13
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Cage / Bizet

*Nominated:*
Kagel: Anagrama - 2 - calvinpv
Stenhammar: Late summer nights - 2 - Aecio
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 10
Cage: Roaratorio - 9
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 15
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 13
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## science

After Mika:

Sibelius / Kagel

*Nominated:*
Stenhammar: Late summer nights - 2 - Aecio
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 10
Cage: Roaratorio - 9
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 6
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 15
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 15
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Mika

After Science

Sibelius / Cage

Nominated:
Stenhammar: Late summer nights - 2 - Aecio
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 10
Cage: Roaratorio - 10
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 6
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 15
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 17
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Ginastera / Raff

Nominated:
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 2 - Portamento
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 1 - Portamento 
Stenhammar: Late summer nights - 2 - Aecio
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 10
Cage: Roaratorio - 10
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 6
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 15
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 17
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Mika

After Portamento:

Sibelius Bizet

*Nominated:*
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 2 - Portamento
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 1 - Portamento 
Stenhammar: Late summer nights - 2 - Aecio
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 11
Cage: Roaratorio - 10
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 6
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 6
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 15
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 19
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ginastera / Corigliano

Nominated:
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 1 - Portamento 
Stenhammar: Late summer nights - 2 - Aecio
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 11
Cage: Roaratorio - 10
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 7
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 4
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 6
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 15
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 19
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Sibelius/Holmboe

Nominated:
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 1 - Portamento 
Stenhammar: Late summer nights - 2 - Aecio
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 11
Cage: Roaratorio - 10
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 7
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 4
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 7
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 15
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 21
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Raff / Sibelius

Nominated:
Stenhammar: Late summer nights - 2 - Aecio
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 11
Cage: Roaratorio - 10
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 7
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 4
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 7
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
*Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 15*
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
*Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 - 22*
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## mmsbls

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11
2927. Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183
2931. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325
2938. Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29
2952. Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73

Nominated:
Stenhammar: Late summer nights - 2 - Aecio
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 11
Cage: Roaratorio - 10
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 7
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 4
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 7
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 15
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Mika

after mmsbls

Myaskovsky Cage

*Nominated:*
Stenhammar: Late summer nights - 2 - Aecio
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 11
Cage: Roaratorio - 11
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 7
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 4
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 7
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 17
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Ginastera / Cage

Nominated:
Stenhammar: Late summer nights - 2 - Aecio
Weinberg: Symphony #10, op. 98 - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 11
Cage: Roaratorio - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 7
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 6
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 7
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 17
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## science

after Portamento: 

Stenhammar / Weinberg 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 11
Cage: Roaratorio - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 7
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 6
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 7
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 17
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 4
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 3


----------



## Mika

after Science

Ginastera Cage

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 11
Cage: Roaratorio - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 7
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 8
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 7
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 17
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 4
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 3


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Grainger / Shankar 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 11
Cage: Roaratorio - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 7
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 8
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 6
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 7
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 17
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 3
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 6
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 4
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Raff / Myaskovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 11
Cage: Roaratorio - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 7
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 8
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 6
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 7
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 17
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 6
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 4
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 3


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Corigliano / Holmboe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 11
Cage: Roaratorio - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 9
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 8
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 6
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 8
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 17
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 6
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 4
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 3


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Holmboe / Corigliano

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 11
Cage: Roaratorio - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 8
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 6
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 10
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 17
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 6
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 4
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 3


----------



## Mika

After Portamento:

Myaskovsky Ginastera

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 11
Cage: Roaratorio - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 9
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 6
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 10
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 19
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 6
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 4
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 3


----------



## science

after Mika:

Shankar / Myaskovsky

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 11
*Cage: Roaratorio - 13*
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 9
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 6
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 10
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
*Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 - 20*
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
*Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13*
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 4
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 3


----------



## science

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D major, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C major "Il distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, AK 11
2927. Alkan: Sonatine, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs, op. 183
2931. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Tales from the Vienna Woods, op. 325
2938. Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue, op. 29
2952. Janacek: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' amfritit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 11
Cage: Roaratorio - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 9
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 6
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 10
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 4
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 3


----------



## Aecio

Klengel/Holmboe

Nominated:

Klengel: Celloconcerto #1 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 11
Cage: Roaratorio - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 9
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 6
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 11
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 4
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Nominated:

Klengel: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 11
Cage: Roaratorio - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 9
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 6
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 11
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 4
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 3


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Weinberg / Holmboe

Nominated:
Klengel: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 11
Cage: Roaratorio - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 9
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 6
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 12
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 4
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 5


----------



## Mika

After Portamento:

Cage Ginastera

*Nominated:*
Klengel: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 11
Cage: Roaratorio - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 10
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 6
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 12
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 4
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 5


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Ginastera / Holmboe

Nominated:
Klengel: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 11
Cage: Roaratorio - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 12
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 6
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 13
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 4
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 5


----------



## Mika

After Portamento:

Ginastera / Raff

*Nominated:*
Klengel: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 11
Cage: Roaratorio - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 14
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 6
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 13
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 6
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 4
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 5


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Cage / Marshall

Nominated:
Klengel: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Aecio
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 11
Cage: Roaratorio - 17
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 14
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 6
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 13
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 6
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 4
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Raff/Holmboe

Nominated:
Klengel: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Aecio
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 11
Cage: Roaratorio - 17
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 14
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 6
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 14
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 8
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 4
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 5


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Marshall / Holmboe

Nominated:
Klengel: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 11
Cage: Roaratorio - 17
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 5
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 14
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 6
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 15
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 8
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 4
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 5


----------



## science

after Port: 

Grainger / Francaix

Nominated:
Klengel: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 11
Cage: Roaratorio - 17
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 6
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 14
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 8
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 15
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 8
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 4
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 5


----------



## Mika

after science:

Cage Ginastera

*Nominated:*
Klengel: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 11
Cage: Roaratorio - 19
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 6
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 15
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 8
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 15
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 8
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 4
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 5


----------



## Portamento

After Mika: 

Marshall / Cage

Nominated:
Klengel: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 11
Cage: Roaratorio - 20
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 6
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 15
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 8
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 15
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 8
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 4
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 5


----------



## science

after Port: 

Grainger / Stenhammer 

Nominated:
Klengel: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 11
Cage: Roaratorio - 20
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 6
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 15
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 15
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 8
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 5


----------



## Mika

after science:

Raff Cage
*
Nominated:*
Klengel: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 11
Cage: Roaratorio - 21
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 6
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 15
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 15
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 10
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 5


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Grainger / Cage

Nominated:
Klengel: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 11
*Cage: Roaratorio - 22*
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 6
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - *15*
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 12
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - *15*
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 10
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 5


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24
2956. Cage: Roaratorio

Nominated:
Klengel: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 11
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 6
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 15
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 12
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 15
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 10
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 5


----------



## Aecio

Holmboe/Bizet

Nominated:
Klengel: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 6
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 15
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 12
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 17
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 10
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 5


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Marshall / Holmboe


Nominated:
Klengel: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 6
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 15
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 12
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 18
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 10
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 5


----------



## Mika

After trout

Marshall / Ginastera


Nominated:
Klengel: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 6
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 16
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 12
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 18
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 10
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 5


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Holmboe / Marshall

Nominated:
Klengel: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 12
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 6
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 16
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 12
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 20
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 10
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 5


----------



## Mika

After Portamento

Holmboe / Bizet

Nominated:
Klengel: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 6
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 16
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 12
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 22
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 10
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 5


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Holmboe / Ginastera

Nominated:
Klengel: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 6
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - *17*
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 12
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
*Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" - 24*
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 10
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 5


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"

Nominated:
Klengel: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 6
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 17
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 12
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 10
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 5


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Ginastera Raff

Nominated:
Klengel: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 10
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 6
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 19
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 12
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 11
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 5


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Corigliano / Ginastera

Nominated:
Klengel: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 12
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 6
*Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 - 20*
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 12
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 11
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 5


----------



## Trout

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22


Nominated:
Klengel: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 12
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 6
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 12
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 11
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 5


----------



## Portamento

So many great works on the board right now!

After Trout:

Grainger / Marshall

Nominated:
Klengel: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 12
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 6
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 14
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 11
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 5


----------



## Mika

After Portamento

Marshall Raff

Nominated:
Klengel: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 12
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 6
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 14
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 5


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Eastman / Marshall

Nominated:
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 2 - Portamento
Klengel: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 12
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 6
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 14
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions - 14
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 5

A new discovery for me; Julius Eastman is (post?)minimalism at its finest -


----------



## Mika

After Portamento:

Marshall Weinberg

*Nominated:*
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 2 - Portamento
Klengel: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 12
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 6
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 14
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions - 16
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 6


----------



## Aecio

Well, since no one is voting for Ciurlionis and Klengel is not getting nominated I'm going to take out both of them

*Nominated:*
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 2 - Portamento
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru dreaming" - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 12
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 6
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 14
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions - 16
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late summer nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 6


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Prokofiev / Marshall

Nominated:
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 2 - Portamento
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 2 - Portamento
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games), op. 22 - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 12
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 6
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 14
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions - 17
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 6


----------



## science

after Port: 

Francaix / Eastman 

Nominated:
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 2 - Portamento
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games), op. 22 - 13
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 12
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 3
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 14
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions - 17
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 6


----------



## Mika

after science:

Bizet Corigliano

*Nominated:*
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 2 - Portamento
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games), op. 22 - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 13
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 3
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 14
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions - 17
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 6


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Marshall / Ciurlionis

Nominated:
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 2 - Portamento
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games), op. 22 - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 9
Corigliano: Conjurer - 13
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 3
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 14
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions - 19
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 11
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 6

Aecio, the Ciurlionis must have slipped my own listening radar, which I just remedied. It's a pretty nice piece and I'd add some votes to it, if you don't mind me readding it to the board.

As for the Klengel, it's only been on the board for one week. Maybe not everyone has heard it yet?


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Marshall / Reinecke

Nominated:
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 2 - Portamento
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games), op. 22 - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 9
Corigliano: Conjurer - 13
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 3
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 14
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions - 21
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 13
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 6

Aecio, the Ciurlionis must have slipped my own listening radar, which I just remedied. It's a pretty nice piece and I'd add some votes to it, if you don't mind me readding it to the board.

As for the Klengel, it's only been on the board for one week. Maybe not everyone has heard it yet?

*OK, let's leave the Ciurlionis, and if anybody else is interested on the Klengel I let them nominate it.*


----------



## Mika

after Aecio

Rochberg Weinberg

*Nominated:*
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 2 - Portamento
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games), op. 22 - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 9
Corigliano: Conjurer - 13
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 3
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 14
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions - 21
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 15
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 7


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ciurlionis / Marshall

Nominated:
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 2 - Portamento
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games), op. 22 - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 13
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 3
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 14
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
*Marshall: Three Penitential Visions - 22*
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 15
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 7


----------



## Trout

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions

Nominated:
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 2 - Portamento
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games), op. 22 - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 13
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 3
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 14
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 15
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 7


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Eastman / Rochberg

Nominated:
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 2 - Portamento
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games), op. 22 - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 13
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 5
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 14
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 16
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 7


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Eastman / Corigliano

Nominated:
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 2 - Portamento
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games), op. 22 - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 11
Corigliano: Conjurer - 14
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 14
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 16
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Ciurlionis/Grainger

Nominated:
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 2 - Portamento
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games), op. 22 - 15
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 13
Corigliano: Conjurer - 14
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 16
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 7


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Bizet Weinberg

Nominated:
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 2 - Portamento
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games), op. 22 - 17
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 13
Corigliano: Conjurer - 14
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 16
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 8


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Glass / Weinberg

Nominated:
Glass: Études for Solo Piano - 2 - Portamento
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 2 - Portamento
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games), op. 22 - 17
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 13
Corigliano: Conjurer - 14
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 16
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 9


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Glass / Ciurlionis

Nominated:
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 2 - Portamento
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games), op. 22 - 17
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 14
Corigliano: Conjurer - 14
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Glass: Études for Solo Piano - 4
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 16
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Raff / Čiurlionis

Nominated:
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 2 - Portamento
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games), op. 22 - 17
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 15
Corigliano: Conjurer - 14
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Glass: Études for Solo Piano - 4
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 16
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 9


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Bizet Glass

Nominated:
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 2 - Portamento
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games), op. 22 - 19
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 15
Corigliano: Conjurer - 14
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Glass: Études for Solo Piano - 5
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 16
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 9


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Glass / Eastman

Nominated:
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 2 - Portamento
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games) - 19
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 15
Corigliano: Conjurer - 14
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Glass: Études for Solo Piano - 7
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 16
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 9


----------



## Aecio

After Portamento

Bizet/Glass

Nominated:
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 2 - Portamento
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games) - 21
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 15
Corigliano: Conjurer - 14
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Glass: Études for Solo Piano - 8
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 16
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 9


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Glass Weinberg

Nominated:
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 2 - Portamento
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games) - 21
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 15
Corigliano: Conjurer - 14
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Glass: Études for Solo Piano - 10
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 16
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 10


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Grainger / Prokofiev 

Nominated:
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games) - 21
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 15
Corigliano: Conjurer - 14
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Glass: Études for Solo Piano - 10
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 17
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 3
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 16
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 10


----------



## Portamento

After science: 

Grainger / Corigliano

Nominated:
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games) - 21
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 15
Corigliano: Conjurer - 15
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Glass: Études for Solo Piano - 10
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 19
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 3
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 16
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 10


----------



## Mika

After port

Glass Bizet

Nominated:
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games) - 22
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 15
Corigliano: Conjurer - 15
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Glass: Études for Solo Piano - 12
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 19
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 3
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 16
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 10


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Glass / Corigliano

Nominated:
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games) - 22
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 15
Corigliano: Conjurer - 16
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Glass: Études for Solo Piano - 14
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 19
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 3
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 16
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 10


----------



## Mika

After trout:

Bizet Glass

*Nominated:*
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games) - 24
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 15
Corigliano: Conjurer - 16
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Glass: Études for Solo Piano - 15
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 19
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 3
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 16
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 10


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Bizet / Glass

Nominated:
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games) - *26*
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 15
Corigliano: Conjurer - 16
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Glass: Études for Solo Piano - 16
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - *19*
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 3
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 16
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 10


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)

Nominated:
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 15
Corigliano: Conjurer - 16
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Glass: Études for Solo Piano - 16
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 19
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 3
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 16
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 10


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Parmegiani / Sculthorpe

Nominated:
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 15
Corigliano: Conjurer - 16
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Glass: Études for Solo Piano - 16
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 19
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 3
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 16
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 3
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 10


----------



## Mika

After trout:

Grainger Weinberg

Nominated:
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 11
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 15
Corigliano: Conjurer - 16
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Glass: Études for Solo Piano - 16
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 21
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 3
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 16
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 3
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Campra/Parmegiani

Nominated:



Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 15
Corigliano: Conjurer - 16
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Glass: Études for Solo Piano - 16
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 21
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 3
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 16
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 3
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 11


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Grainger / Weinberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 15
Corigliano: Conjurer - *16*
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Glass: Études for Solo Piano - *16*
*Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy - 23*
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 3
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - *16*
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 3
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 12


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 15
Corigliano: Conjurer - 16
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Glass: Études for Solo Piano - 16
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 3
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 16
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 3
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 12


----------



## Mika

after portamento

Prokofiev Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 15
Corigliano: Conjurer - 16
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Glass: Études for Solo Piano - 17
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 16
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 3
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 12


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Glass / Parmegiani

Nominated:

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 15
Corigliano: Conjurer - 16
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Glass: Études for Solo Piano - 19
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 5
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 16
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 3
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 12


----------



## Mika

After Portamento

Glass / Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 15
Corigliano: Conjurer - 16
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Glass: Études for Solo Piano - 21
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 6
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 16
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 3
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 12


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Glass / Sculthorpe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 15
Corigliano: Conjurer - 16
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
*Glass: Études for Solo Piano - 23*
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 6
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 16
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 4
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 12


----------



## Trout

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano


Nominated:

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 15
Corigliano: Conjurer - 16
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F major, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 6
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 16
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 4
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 12


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Corigliano / Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 15
Corigliano: Conjurer - 18
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 7
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 16
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 4
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 12


----------



## Mika

After Portamento:

Corigliano / Weinberg

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 15
Corigliano: Conjurer - 20
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 7
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 16
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 4
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 13


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Corigliano / Ciurlionis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 16
Corigliano: Conjurer - 22
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 7
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 16
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 4
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 13


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Corigliano / Rochberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 16
*Corigliano: Conjurer - 24*
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 7
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - *17*
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 4
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 13


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer

Nominated:

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 16
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 7
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 4
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 8
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 13


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Shankar Weinberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 16
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 7
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 13
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 4
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 10
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Ciurlionis/Raff

Nominated:

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 18
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 7
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 14
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 4
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 10
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 14


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Ciurlionis/Weinberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 20
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 3
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 7
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 14
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 4
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 10
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 15


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Haba / Eastman

Nominated:

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 20
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 9
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 7
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 14
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 4
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 10
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 15


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Ciurlionis Weinberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 22
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 9
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 7
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 14
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 4
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 10
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Parmegiani/Raff

Nominated:

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 22
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 9
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 8
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 6
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 7
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 15
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 4
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 10
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 16


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Eastman / Francaix

Nominated:

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 22
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 6
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 7
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 15
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 4
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 10
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 16


----------



## Mika

After Portamento:

Prokofiev Raff

Nominated:

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 22
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 6
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 9
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 16
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 4
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 10
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 16


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ciurlionis / Parmegiani

Nominated:

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
*Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) - 24*
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 9
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 16
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 4
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 10
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 16


----------



## Aecio

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjure
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)

Nominated:

Stenhammar/Raff

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 9
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 17
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 4
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 10
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 7
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 16


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Parmegiani / Stenhammar

Nominated:

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 9
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 17
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 4
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 10
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 16


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Raff Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 10
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 19
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 4
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 10
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 16


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Raff / Shankar

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 10
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 21
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 4
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 11
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 16


----------



## Aecio

after Portamento

Raff / Parmegiani

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 10
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 23
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 4
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 11
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 16


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Parmegiani / Raff

Nominated:

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 12
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 10
*Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 - 24*
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - *17*
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 4
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 11
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 16


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107

Nominated:

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 12
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 10
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 4
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 11
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 16


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Weinberg Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 12
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 11
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 4
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 11
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 18


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Parmegiani / Stenhammar

Nominated:

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 14
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 11
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 4
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 11
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 6
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 9
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Kabalevsky/Stanford

Nominated:

Kabalevsky: Cello concerto #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 14
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 11
Reinecke: Flute Sonata, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 4
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 11
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "Fisherman of Loch Neagh" - 7
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 9
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 18


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Fučík

Nominated:
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 2 - Portamento
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 1 - Portamento
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 14
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 11
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 4
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 11
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 7
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 9
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 18


----------



## Mika

After Portamento

Weinberg Stenhammar

Nominated:
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 2 - Portamento
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 1 - Portamento
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 13
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 14
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 11
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 4
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 11
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 7
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Parmeggiani/Campra

Nominated:
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 2 - Portamento
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 1 - Portamento
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 14
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 16
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 11
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 4
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 11
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 7
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 20


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Weinberg Stenhammar

Nominated:
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 2 - Portamento
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 1 - Portamento
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 14
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 16
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 11
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 4
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 11
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 7
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 22


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Weinberg / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 2 - Portamento
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 1 - Portamento
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 14
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 16
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - *17*
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 4
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 11
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 7
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5
*Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 - 24*


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98

Nominated:
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 2 - Portamento
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 1 - Portamento
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 14
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 16
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 4
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 11
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 7
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Sculthorpe Shankar

Nominated:
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 2 - Portamento
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 1 - Portamento
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 14
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 16
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 6
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 7
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Sculthorpe/Parmegiani

Nominated:
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 2 - Portamento
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 1 - Portamento
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 14
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 17
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 8
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 7
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 5


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Tournemire / Stanford

Nominated:
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 2 - Portamento
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 1 - Portamento
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 14
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 17
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 8
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## leonsm

After Portamento:

Villa-Lobos / Fučík: Florentiner Marsch

Nominated:

Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 1 - Portamento
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 14
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 9
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 3
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 17
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 8
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Mika

After leonsm

Parmegiani Sculthorpe

Nominated:

Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 1 - Portamento
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 14
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 9
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 3
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 19
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 9
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Dhomont / Parmegiani

Nominated:
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 2 - Trout
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 1 - Portamento
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 14
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 9
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 3
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 20
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 9
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 11
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Parmegiani Stenhammar

Nominated:
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 2 - Trout
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 1 - Portamento
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 14
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 9
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 3
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 3
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 22
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 9
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 12
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## science

After Mika: 

Fucik Gladiators (are you kidding me? I tried to do this one about a thousand spots ago!) / Kagel 

Nominated:
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 2 - Trout
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 14
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 9
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 3
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 3
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 22
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 12
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 9
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 12
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Mika

After science

Prokofiev Parmegiani

Nominated:
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 2 - Trout
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 14
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 9
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 3
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 3
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 23
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 14
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 9
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 12
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Portamento

science said:


> Fucik Gladiators (are you kidding me? I tried to do this one about a thousand spots ago!)


It seems Fučík's time has finally come.

After Mika:

Dhomont / Parmegiani

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 14
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 4
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 9
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 3
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 3
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
*Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum - 24*
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 14
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - *17*
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 9
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 12
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 14
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 4
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 9
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 3
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 3
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 14
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 9
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 12
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Trout

After Portamento:

Dhomont / Eastman

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 14
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 6
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 12
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 9
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 3
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 3
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 14
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 9
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 12
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Stenhammar/Francaix

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 14
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 6
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 12
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 3
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 3
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 14
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 9
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 14
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Rochberg / Fucik Florentiner

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 14
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 6
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 12
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 4
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 3
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 14
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 9
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 14
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Mika

After portamento:

Fucik Gladiator / Rochberg

*Nominated:*
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

*Seconded:*
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 14
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 6
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 12
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 4
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 5
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 14
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 12
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 9
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 14
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Dhomont / Reinecke

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 14
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 8
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 12
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 4
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 5
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 14
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 13
Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 9
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 14
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Fucik Florentiner / Rochberg

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - *14*
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 8
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 12
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 6
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 5
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - *14*
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 13
*Rochberg: Caprice Variations - 21*
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 9
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - *14*
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 14
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 8
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 12
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 6
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 5
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 14
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 9
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 14
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Fucik Prokofiev

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 14
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 8
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 12
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 6
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 7
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 15
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 9
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 14
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Prokofiev/Dhomont

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 14
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 9
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 12
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 6
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 7
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 17
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 9
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 14
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Prokofiev/Dhomont

*Nominated:*
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

*Seconded:*
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 14
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 10
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 12
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 6
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 7
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 19
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 9
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 14
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Prokofiev / Reinecke

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - *14*
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 10
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 12
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 6
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 7
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
*Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" - 21*
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - *14*
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 9
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - *14*
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations
2969. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 14
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 10
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 12
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 6
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 7
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 9
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 14
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Stenhammar Sculthorpe

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 14
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 10
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 12
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 6
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 7
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 10
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 16
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Eastman / Fucik Florentiner 

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 14
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 10
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 7
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 10
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 16
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Portamento

Stenhammar/Dhomont

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 14
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 11
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 7
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 10
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 18
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Stenhammar/Fucik

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 14
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 11
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 8
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 10
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 20
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Fucik gladiators / Campra

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 15
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 11
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 10
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 20
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Mika

After science

Shankar Fucik gladiators

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 15
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 11
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 11
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 10
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 14
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 20
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Shankar / Campra

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 16
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 11
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 11
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 10
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 16
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 20
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Mika

After Portamento

Stenhammar Sculthorpe

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 16
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 11
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 11
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 11
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 16
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 22
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Saariaho / Stenhammar

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 2 - Trout
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 16
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 11
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 11
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 11
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 16
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
*Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33 - 23*
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Trout

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations
2969. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
2970. Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33


Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 2 - Trout
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 16
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 11
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 11
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 11
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 16
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Aecio

Dubois/Campra


Nominated:

Duboisiano Quintet - 2 - Aecio
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 2 - Trout
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 17
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 11
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 11
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 11
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 16
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Shankar Fucik


Nominated:

Duboisiano Quintet - 2 - Aecio
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 2 - Trout
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 17
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 11
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 12
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 11
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 18
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Ne


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Saariaho / Dubois

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 17
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 11
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 3
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 12
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 14
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 4
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 11
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 18
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Shankar Saariaho

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 17
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 11
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 3
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 12
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 14
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 11
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 20
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Shankar/Reinecke

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 17
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 11
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 3
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 12
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 15
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 5
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 11
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 22
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Saariaho Shankar

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 17
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 11
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 3
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 12
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 15
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 7
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 11
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 23
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Saariaho / Shankar

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - *17*
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 11
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 3
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 12
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 15
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 9
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 11
*Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 24*
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations
2969. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
2970. Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33
2971. Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)"

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 17
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 11
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 3
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 12
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 15
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 9
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 11
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" - 24
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Mika

after portamento

Campra Saariaho

*Nominated:*
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

*Seconded:*
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 19
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 11
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 3
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 12
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 15
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 10
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 11
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Campra/Tournemire

*Nominated:*
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

*Seconded:*
Campra: Messe de Requiem - 21
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 11
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 3
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 12
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 15
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 10
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 11
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 8


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Tournemire / Campra

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
*Campra: Messe de Requiem - 22*
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 11
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 3
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 12
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - *15*
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 10
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 11
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 10


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations
2969. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
2970. Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33
2971. Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)"
2972. Campra: Messe de Requiem

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 11
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 3
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 12
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 15
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 10
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 11
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 10


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Saariaho Reinecke

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 11
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 3
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 12
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 16
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 12
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 11
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 10


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Dhomont / Reinecke

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 13
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 3
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 12
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 17
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 12
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 11
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 10


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Reinecke / Fucik Gladiators

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 13
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 3
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 13
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 19
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 12
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 11
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 10


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Saariaho Reinecke

Nominated:
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 13
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 3
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 13
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" - 20
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 11
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 10


----------



## science

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations
2969. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
2970. Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33
2971. Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)"
2972. Campra: Messe de Requiem
2973. Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine"


----------



## science

After Mika: 

Gladiators / Kabalevsky 

Nominated:
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 13
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 3
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 3
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 11
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Dhomont/Tournemire

Nominated:
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 15
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 3
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 3
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 14
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 11
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 11


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Dhomont / Saariaho

Nominated:
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 17
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 3
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 3
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 15
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 11
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 11


----------



## Mika

After Portamento

Saariaho Sculthorpe

Nominated:
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 17
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 3
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 5
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 3
Kagel: Anagrama - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 11


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Haba / Kagel 

Nominated:
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 17
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 3
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 3
Kagel: Anagrama - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 11


----------



## Trout

After science:

Dhomont / Riley

Nominated:
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 1 - Trout
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 19
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 3
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 3
Kagel: Anagrama - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 8
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 11


----------



## Mika

After trout

Dhomont / Stanford

Nominated:
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 1 - Trout
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 21
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 3
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 3
Kagel: Anagrama - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 9
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 11


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Novak / Piston

Nominated:
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2, 3, or 7 (_next person can choose_) - 1 - Portamento
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 1 - Trout
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 21
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 3
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 3
Kagel: Anagrama - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 17
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 9
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 11


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Portamento

Riley (seconded) / Saariaho

Nominated:
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2, 3, or 7 (next person can choose) - 1 - Portamento
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

Seconded:
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 21
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 3
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 3
Kagel: Anagrama - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 3
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 18
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 9
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 11


----------



## Mika

After MS

Dhomont Stanford

*Nominated:*
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2, 3, or 7 (next person can choose) - 1 - Portamento
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 2 - leonsm

*Seconded:*
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 23
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 3
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 3
Kagel: Anagrama - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 3
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 18
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 11


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After Mika

Villa-Lobos / Kabalevsky

Nominated:
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2, 3, or 7 (next person can choose) - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 23
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 3
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 14
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 3
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 18
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 11
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 4


----------



## Trout

Welcome back, Kjetil and Moonlight!

After Kjetil:

Dhomont / Eastman

Nominated:
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2, 3, or 7 (next person can choose) - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
*Dhomont: Forêt profonde - 25*
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 3
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 15
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 3
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 18
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 11
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 4


----------



## Trout

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations
2969. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
2970. Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33
2971. Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)"
2972. Campra: Messe de Requiem
2973. Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine"
2974. Dhomont: Forêt profonde

Nominated:
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2, 3, or 7 (next person can choose) - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 3
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 15
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 7
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 3
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 18
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 11
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 4


----------



## leonsm

After Trout:

Villa-Lobos / Fucik - Florentiner

*Nominated*:
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2, 3, or 7 (next person can choose) - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded*:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 3
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 15
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 8
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 3
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 18
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 11
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 6


----------



## Aecio

After Leosnm

Riley/Saariaho

*Nominated*:
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2, 3, or 7 (next person can choose) - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded*:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 3
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 15
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 8
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 5
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 11
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 6


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Gladiators / Kagel

*Nominated*:
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2, 3, or 7 (next person can choose) - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded*:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 3
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 15
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 8
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 17
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 5
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 19
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 11
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 6


----------



## Mika

after Science

Ginastera: Pampeana #3 / Saariaho

Nominated:
Ginastera: Pampeana #3 - 2 - Mika
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2, 3, or 7 (next person can choose) - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 3
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 15
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 8
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 17
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 5
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 20
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 11
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 6


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

after Mika

Saariaho / Dubois

Nominated:
Ginastera: Pampeana #3 - 2 - Mika
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2, 3, or 7 (next person can choose) - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 4
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 15
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 8
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 17
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 5
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 11
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 6


----------



## science

after KH: 

Riley / Kabalevsky 

Nominated:
Ginastera: Pampeana #3 - 2 - Mika
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2, 3, or 7 (next person can choose) - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 4
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 15
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 8
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 17
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 5
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 7
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 22
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 11
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 6


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Kabalevsky /Saariaho

Nominated:
Ginastera: Pampeana #3 - 2 - Mika
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2, 3, or 7 (next person can choose) - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 4
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 15
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 8
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 17
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 7
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 7
Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 23
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 11
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 6


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Saariaho / Fucik

Nominated:
Ginastera: Pampeana #3 - 2 - Mika
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2, 3, or 7 (next person can choose) - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 4
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 15
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 8
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - *18*
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 7
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 7
*Saariaho: Lichtbogen - 25*
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 11
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 6


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations
2969. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
2970. Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33
2971. Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)"
2972. Campra: Messe de Requiem
2973. Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine"
2974. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
2975. Saariaho: Lichtbogen

Nominated:
Ginastera: Pampeana #3 - 2 - Mika
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2, 3, or 7 (next person can choose) - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 4
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 15
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 8
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 18
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 7
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 7
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 11
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 6


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Fucik gladiators / Riley

Nominated:
Ginastera: Pampeana #3 - 2 - Mika
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2, 3, or 7 (next person can choose) - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 4
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 15
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 8
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 20
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 7
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 8
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 11
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 6


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Gladiators / Riley 

Nominated:
Ginastera: Pampeana #3 - 2 - Mika
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2, 3, or 7 (next person can choose) - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 4
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 15
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 8
Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68 - 22
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 7
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 9
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 11
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 6


----------



## science

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations
2969. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
2970. Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33
2971. Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)"
2972. Campra: Messe de Requiem
2973. Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine"
2974. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
2975. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
2976. Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68

Nominated:
Ginastera: Pampeana #3 - 2 - Mika
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2, 3, or 7 (next person can choose) - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 4
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 15
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 8
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 7
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 9
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 11
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 6


----------



## Portamento

After science:

Eastman / Riley

Nominated:
Ginastera: Pampeana #3 - 2 - Mika
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2, 3, or 7 (next person can choose) - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 4
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 17
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 8
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 7
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 10
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 11
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 6


----------



## Mika

After portamento:

Riley Tournemire

*Nominated:*
Ginastera: Pampeana #3 - 2 - Mika
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2, 3, or 7 (next person can choose) - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 4
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 17
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 8
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 7
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 12
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Kabalevsky / Dubois

Nominated:
Ginastera: Pampeana #3 - 2 - Mika
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2, 3, or 7 (next person can choose) - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 5
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 17
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 8
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 9
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 12
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "War", W152 - 6


----------



## Portamento

After mmsbls:

Tippett / Scott

Nominated:
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 2 - Mika
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 5
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 17
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 8
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 9
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 12
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 6


----------



## Aecio

After Portamento

Dubois/Ginastera

Nominated:

Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 17
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 8
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 3
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 9
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 12
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 6


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Penderecki / Part 

Nominated:
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 2 - Portamento
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 17
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 8
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 3
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 9
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 12
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 6


----------



## leonsm

After Portamento

Villa-Lobos / Fucik

Nominated:
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 2 - Portamento
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 17
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 3
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 9
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 12
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Mika

After Leonsm

Sculthorpe Ginastera

Nominated:
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 2 - Portamento
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 17
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 9
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 12
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 14
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Eastman / Riley 

Nominated:
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 2 - Portamento
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Eastman: Evil Ni**er - 19
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 9
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 14
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Aecio

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations
2969. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
2970. Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33
2971. Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)"
2972. Campra: Messe de Requiem
2973. Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine"
2974. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
2975. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
2976. Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68
2977. Eastman: Evil Ni**er

Eastman/Novak

Nominated:

Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 9
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 14
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Mika

After aecio

Sculthorpe Kabalevsky

Nominated:

Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 10
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 16
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Part / Takemitsu

Nominated:
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 1 - Trout
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 10
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 3
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 16
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Pärt Kabalevsky

Nominated:
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 1 - Trout
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 4
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 11
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 3
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 16
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Mompou/Ginastera

Nominated:

Mompou: Cants Magics - 2 - Aecio
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 1 - Trout
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 5
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 11
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 3
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 16
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Part / Takemitsu

Nominated:
Mompou: Cants Magics - 2 - Aecio
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 5
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 11
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 3
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 16
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 2
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Portamento:

Kabalevsky / Tippett

Nominated:
Mompou: Cants Magics - 2 - Aecio
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 5
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 13
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 3
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 16
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 2
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 3
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Kabalevsky / Takemitsu

*Nominated:*
Mompou: Cants Magics - 2 - Aecio
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
*
Seconded:*
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 5
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 15
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 3
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 16
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 3
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 3
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Sculthorpe/Novak

*Nominated:*
Mompou: Cants Magics - 2 - Aecio
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
*
Seconded:*
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 5
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 15
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 4
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 18
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 3
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 3
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Sculthorpe/Tippett

Nominated:
Mompou: Cants Magics - 2 - Aecio
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 5
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 15
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 4
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 13
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 20
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 3
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 4
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Riley / Part 

Nominated:
Mompou: Cants Magics - 2 - Aecio
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 5
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 15
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 4
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 8
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 15
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 20
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 10
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 3
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 4
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Portamento

After science: 

Stanford / Tippett

Nominated:
Mompou: Cants Magics - 2 - Aecio
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 5
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 15
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 4
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 8
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 15
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 20
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 3
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Mika

After portamento: 

Pärt Sculthorpe

Nominated:
Mompou: Cants Magics - 2 - Aecio
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 5
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 15
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 4
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 15
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" - 21
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 3
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Aecio

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations
2969. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
2970. Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33
2971. Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)"
2972. Campra: Messe de Requiem
2973. Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine"
2974. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
2975. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
2976. Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68
2977. Eastman: Evil Ni**er
2978. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming"

Raff/Sculthorpe

Nominated:
Mompou: Cants Magics - 2 - Aecio
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Raff: Symphony #4 - 2 - Aecio
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 5
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 15
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 4
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 15
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 3
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Part / Riley

Nominated:
Mompou: Cants Magics - 2 - Aecio
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Raff: Symphony #4 - 2 - Aecio
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 5
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 15
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 4
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 12
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 16
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 3
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Mika

After Portamento

Takemitsu Ginastera

Nominated:
Mompou: Cants Magics - 2 - Aecio
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Raff: Symphony #4 - 2 - Aecio
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 6
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 15
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 4
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 12
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 16
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 5
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Trout

After Mika: 

Riley / Part

Nominated:
Mompou: Cants Magics - 2 - Aecio
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Raff: Symphony #4 - 2 - Aecio
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 6
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 15
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 4
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 18
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 5
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Kabalevsky / Raff

Nominated:
Mompou: Cants Magics - 2 - Aecio
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 6
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 17
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 4
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 - 3
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 18
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 5
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Ginastera/Novak

Nominated:
Mompou: Cants Magics - 2 - Aecio
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 8
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 17
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 5
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 - 3
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 18
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 5
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Riley Raff

Nominated:
Mompou: Cants Magics - 2 - Aecio
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 8
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 17
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 5
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 - 4
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 20
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 5
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Martirano / Riley

Nominated:
Martirano: L's G.A. - 2 - Portamento
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 2 - Aecio
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 8
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 17
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 5
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 4
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 21
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 5
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Mika

After Portamento

Riley Raff

Nominated:
Martirano: L's G.A. - 2 - Portamento
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 2 - Aecio
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 8
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 17
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 5
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 5
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air - 23
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 5
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Aecio

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations
2969. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
2970. Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33
2971. Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)"
2972. Campra: Messe de Requiem
2973. Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine"
2974. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
2975. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
2976. Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68
2977. Eastman: Evil Ni**er
2978. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming"
2979. Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air

Raff/Riley

Nominated:
Martirano: L's G.A. - 2 - Portamento
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 2 - Aecio
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 8
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 7
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 17
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 5
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 7
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 5
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Part / Haba 

Nominated:
Martirano: L's G.A. - 2 - Portamento
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 2 - Aecio
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 8
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 17
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 5
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 15
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 7
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 5
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## science

after Port: 

Francaix / Penderecki 

Nominated:
Martirano: L's G.A. - 2 - Portamento
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 8
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 17
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 5
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 15
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 7
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 5
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Kabalevsky/Novak

Nominated:
Martirano: L's G.A. - 2 - Portamento
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 8
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 19
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 6
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 15
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 3
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 7
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 5
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Tormis / Penderecki

Nominated:
Martirano: L's G.A. - 2 - Portamento
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 8
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 19
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 6
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 15
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 4
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 7
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 5
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Mika

After Portamento

Raff/ Penderecki

Nominated:
Martirano: L's G.A. - 2 - Portamento
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 8
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 19
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 6
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 15
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 9
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 5
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Ginastera/Novak

Nominated:
Martirano: L's G.A. - 2 - Portamento
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 19
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 7
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 15
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 9
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 5
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Kagel / Takemitsu 

Nominated:
Martirano: L's G.A. - 2 - Portamento
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 19
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 7
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 15
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 9
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 5
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Mika

after science:

Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen / Ginastera

*Nominated:*
Martirano: L's G.A. - 2 - Portamento
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen - 2 - Mika
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 2 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 11
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 19
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 7
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 15
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 9
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 5
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Svendsen/Novak

*Nominated:*
Martirano: L's G.A. - 2 - Portamento
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen - 2 - Mika
Svendsen: Symphony # - 2 - Aecio
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 2 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 11
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 19
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 15
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 5
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 9
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 5
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Aecio

Aecio said:


> After Mika
> 
> Svendsen/Novak
> 
> *Nominated:*
> Martirano: L's G.A. - 2 - Portamento
> Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 2 - Aecio
> Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
> Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
> Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen - 2 - Mika
> Svendsen: Symphony # 1 - 2 - Aecio
> Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 2 - Portamento
> 
> *Seconded:*
> Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
> Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 12
> Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
> Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 11
> Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
> Halévy: La Juive - 8
> Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
> Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 19
> Kagel: Anagrama - 6
> Novák: Pan, op. 43 -
> Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 15
> Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 5
> Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
> Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 9
> Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
> Takemitsu: Stanza II - 5
> Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
> Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
> Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Kabalevsky Penderecki

Nominated:
Martirano: L's G.A. - 2 - Portamento
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen - 2 - Mika
Svendsen: Symphony # 1 - 2 - Aecio
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 11
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 - 21
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 8
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 15
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 6
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 9
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 5
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Aecio

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations
2969. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
2970. Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33
2971. Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)"
2972. Campra: Messe de Requiem
2973. Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine"
2974. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
2975. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
2976. Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68
2977. Eastman: Evil Ni**er
2978. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming"
2979. Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air
2980. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49

Ginastera/Kabalevsky

Nominated:
Martirano: L's G.A. - 2 - Portamento
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen - 2 - Mika
Svendsen: Symphony # 1 - 2 - Aecio
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 13
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 8
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 15
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 6
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 9
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 5
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Pärt Penderecki

Nominated:
Martirano: L's G.A. - 2 - Portamento
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen - 2 - Mika
Svendsen: Symphony # 1 - 2 - Aecio
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 13
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 8
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 17
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 9
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 5
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 12
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Tournemire / Part

Nominated:
Martirano: L's G.A. - 2 - Portamento
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen - 2 - Mika
Svendsen: Symphony # 1 - 2 - Aecio
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 13
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 8
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 18
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 9
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 5
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 14
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## science

after Port:

Part / Takemitsu 

Nominated:
Martirano: L's G.A. - 2 - Portamento
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen - 2 - Mika
Svendsen: Symphony # 1 - 2 - Aecio
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 13
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 8
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 20
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 9
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 6
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 14
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Portamento

After science:

Part / Tournemire

Nominated:
Martirano: L's G.A. - 2 - Portamento
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen - 2 - Mika
Svendsen: Symphony # 1 - 2 - Aecio
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 13
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 8
*Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" - 22*
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 9
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 6
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - *15*
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations
2969. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
2970. Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33
2971. Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)"
2972. Campra: Messe de Requiem
2973. Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine"
2974. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
2975. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
2976. Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68
2977. Eastman: Evil Ni**er
2978. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming"
2979. Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air
2980. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49
2981. Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles"

Nominated:
Martirano: L's G.A. - 2 - Portamento
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen - 2 - Mika
Svendsen: Symphony # 1 - 2 - Aecio
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 13
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 8
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 9
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 6
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 15
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Aecio

Tournemire/Novak

Nominated:
Martirano: L's G.A. - 2 - Portamento
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen - 2 - Mika
Svendsen: Symphony # 1 - 2 - Aecio
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 13
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 9
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 6
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 17
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Ginastera Takemitsu

*Nominated:*
Martirano: L's G.A. - 2 - Portamento
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen - 2 - Mika
Svendsen: Symphony # 1 - 2 - Aecio
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 2 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 9
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 7
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 17
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Tormis / Mompou

Nominated:
Martirano: L's G.A. - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen - 2 - Mika
Svendsen: Symphony # 1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 3
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 9
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 7
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 4
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 17
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Portamento

After Trout:

Tormis / Tournemire

Nominated:
Martirano: L's G.A. - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen - 2 - Mika
Svendsen: Symphony # 1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 7
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 3
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 9
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 7
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 18
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Mika

After Portamento

Tournemire Dubois

Nominated:
Martirano: L's G.A. - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen - 2 - Mika
Svendsen: Symphony # 1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 3
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 9
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 7
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 20
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Martirano / Takemitsu

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen - 2 - Mika
Svendsen: Symphony # 1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Martirano: L's G.A. - 4
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 3
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 9
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 8
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 20
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Mika

After trout

Raff Tournemire

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen - 2 - Mika
Svendsen: Symphony # 1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Martirano: L's G.A. - 4
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 3
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 11
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 8
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 6
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 21
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Svendsen / Tormis

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Martirano: L's G.A. - 4
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 3
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 11
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Svendsen: Symphony # 1 - 4
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 8
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 7
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 21
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Martirano / Tournemire

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 2 - Mika
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - *15*
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Martirano: L's G.A. - 6
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 3
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 11
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 8
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 6
*Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" - 22*
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Trout

Updated list and board, with my vote added:

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations
2969. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
2970. Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33
2971. Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)"
2972. Campra: Messe de Requiem
2973. Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine"
2974. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
2975. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
2976. Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68
2977. Eastman: Evil Ni**er
2978. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming"
2979. Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air
2980. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49
2981. Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles"
2982. Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie"

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Martirano: L's G.A. - 6
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 3
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 11
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 4
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 8
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 7
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Mika

After trout

Penderecki Raff

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 15
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Martirano: L's G.A. - 6
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 3
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 4
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 8
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 7
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Aecio

Ginastera/Raff

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 17
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Martirano: L's G.A. - 6
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 3
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 7
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 12
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 4
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 8
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 7
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Aecio

Adding Mika vote

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 17
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Martirano: L's G.A. - 6
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 3
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 13
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 4
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 8
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 7
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Ginastera Takemitsu

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 - 19
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Martirano: L's G.A. - 6
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 3
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 13
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 4
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 9
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 5
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 7
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Aecio

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations
2969. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
2970. Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33
2971. Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)"
2972. Campra: Messe de Requiem
2973. Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine"
2974. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
2975. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
2976. Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68
2977. Eastman: Evil Ni**er
2978. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming"
2979. Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air
2980. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49
2981. Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles"
2982. Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie"
2983. Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24

Tippett/Ginastera

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Martirano: L's G.A. - 6
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 3
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 13
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 12
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 4
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 9
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 7
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 7
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Francaix / Stanford

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Martirano: L's G.A. - 6
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 3
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 13
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 13
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 4
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 9
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 7
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 7
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Mika

After Portamento:

Penderecki Raff

*Nominated:*
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Martirano: L's G.A. - 6
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 3
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 14
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 13
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 4
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 9
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 7
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 7
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 8


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After Mika:

Takemitsu/Villa-Lobos

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Martirano: L's G.A. - 6
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 3
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 14
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 13
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 4
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 11
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 7
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 7
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 9


----------



## Trout

After Kjetil:

Mompou / Martirano


Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Martirano: L's G.A. - 7
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 5
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 14
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 13
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 4
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 11
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 7
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 7
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 9


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Raff Takemitsu

*Nominated:*
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Martirano: L's G.A. - 7
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 5
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 16
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 13
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 4
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 12
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 7
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 7
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 9


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Raff/Stephan

*Nominated:*
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Martirano: L's G.A. - 7
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 5
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 18
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 13
Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen - 3
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 4
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 12
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 7
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 7
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 9


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Takemitsu / Tormis

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Martirano: L's G.A. - 7
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 5
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 18
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 13
Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen - 3
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 4
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 14
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 7
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 9


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Widmann: Viola Concerto / Penderecki

*Nominated:*
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

*Seconded:*
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Martirano: L's G.A. - 7
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 5
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 12
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 18
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 13
Stephan : Die Ersten Menschen - 3
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 4
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 14
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 7
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 9


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Penderecki / Stanford

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Martirano: L's G.A. - 7
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 5
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 14
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 18
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 3
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 4
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 14
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 7
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 9


----------



## Mika

After Portamento:

Raff Villa-Lobos

*Nominated:*
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

*Seconded:*
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Martirano: L's G.A. - 7
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 5
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 14
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 20
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 3
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 4
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 14
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 7
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 10


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Svendsen / Tormis

*Nominated:*
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

*Seconded:*
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Martirano: L's G.A. - 7
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 5
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 14
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 - 20
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 3
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 6
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 14
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 7
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 9
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 10


----------



## Aecio

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations
2969. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
2970. Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33
2971. Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)"
2972. Campra: Messe de Requiem
2973. Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine"
2974. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
2975. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
2976. Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68
2977. Eastman: Evil Ni**er
2978. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming"
2979. Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air
2980. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49
2981. Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles"
2982. Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie"
2983. Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24
2984. Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167

Svendsen/Raff

*Nominated:*
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

*Seconded:*
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Martirano: L's G.A. - 7
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 5
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 14
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 3
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 14
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 7
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 9
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 10


----------



## Mika

after Aecio

Penderecki Tormis

*Nominated:*
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

*Seconded:*
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 8
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Martirano: L's G.A. - 7
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 5
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 16
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 3
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 14
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 7
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 10
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Dubois / Tippett

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 10
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Martirano: L's G.A. - 7
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 5
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 16
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 3
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 14
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 8
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 10
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 10


----------



## Portamento

After mmsbls:

Penderecki / Tormis

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 10
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Martirano: L's G.A. - 7
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 5
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 18
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 3
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 14
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 8
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 11
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 10


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Penderecki / Stephan

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 10
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Martirano: L's G.A. - 7
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 5
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 20
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 4
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 14
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 8
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 11
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 10


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Tormis / Penderecki

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 10
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - *14*
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Martirano: L's G.A. - 7
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 5
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
*Penderecki: Polish Requiem - 21*
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - *14*
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 4
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Takemitsu: Stanza II - *14*
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 8
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 13
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 10


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 in F minor, op. 63
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations
2969. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
2970. Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33
2971. Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)"
2972. Campra: Messe de Requiem
2973. Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine"
2974. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
2975. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
2976. Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68
2977. Eastman: Evil Ni**er
2978. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming"
2979. Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air
2980. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49
2981. Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles"
2982. Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie"
2983. Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24
2984. Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167
2985. Penderecki: Polish Requiem

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 10
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Martirano: L's G.A. - 7
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 5
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 4
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 14
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 8
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 13
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 10


----------



## Mika

after Portamento

Takemitsu Tippett

*Nominated:*
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

*Seconded:*
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 10
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Martirano: L's G.A. - 7
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 5
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 9
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 4
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 16
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 9
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 13
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Volans/Novak

*Nominated:*
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Volans: Quartet string #1 "White man sleeps"- 2 - Aecio
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

*Seconded:*
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 10
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 6
Martirano: L's G.A. - 7
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 5
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 4
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 16
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 9
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 13
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 10


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Volans / Kagel

*Nominated:*
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

*Seconded:*
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 10
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 7
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 5
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 4
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 16
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 9
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 13
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 10
Volans: Quartet string #1 "White man sleeps"- 4


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Tippett / Volans

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 10
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 7
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 5
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 4
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 16
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 11
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 13
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 10
Volans: Quartet string #1 "White man sleeps"- 5


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Tippett / Takemitsu

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 10
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 7
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 5
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 4
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 17
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 13
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 13
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 10
Volans: Quartet string #1 "White man sleeps"- 5


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Takemitsu / Martirano

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 10
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 8
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 5
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 4
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 19
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 13
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 13
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 10
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 5


----------



## Mika

After portamento:

Tippett / Takemitsu

*Nominated:*
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

*Seconded:*
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 10
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 8
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 5
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 4
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Takemitsu: Stanza II - 20
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 15
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 13
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 10
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 5


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Takemitsu / Tormis

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 10
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 8
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 5
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 4
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
*Takemitsu: Stanza II - 22*
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - *15*
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 14
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 10
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 5


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 in F minor, op. 63
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations
2969. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
2970. Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33
2971. Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)"
2972. Campra: Messe de Requiem
2973. Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine"
2974. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
2975. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
2976. Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68
2977. Eastman: Evil Ni**er
2978. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming"
2979. Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air
2980. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49
2981. Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles"
2982. Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie"
2983. Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24
2984. Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167
2985. Penderecki: Polish Requiem
2986. Takemitsu: Stanza II

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 10
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 8
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 5
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 4
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 15
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 14
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 10
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 5


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Tippett Stephan

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 10
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 8
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 5
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 5
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 17
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 14
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 10
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Volans/Tippett

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 10
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 8
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 5
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 5
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 18
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 14
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 10
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Tippett / Dubois

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 8
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 5
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 5
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 20
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 14
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 10
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 7


----------



## Portamento

After mmsbls:

Tippett / Tormis

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 8
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 5
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 5
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
*Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra - 22*
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - *15*
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 10
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 7


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 in F minor, op. 63
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations
2969. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
2970. Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33
2971. Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)"
2972. Campra: Messe de Requiem
2973. Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine"
2974. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
2975. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
2976. Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68
2977. Eastman: Evil Ni**er
2978. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming"
2979. Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air
2980. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49
2981. Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles"
2982. Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie"
2983. Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24
2984. Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167
2985. Penderecki: Polish Requiem
2986. Takemitsu: Stanza II
2987. Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 11
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 8
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 5
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 5
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 15
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 10
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 7


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Dubois Mompou

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 13
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 8
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 10
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 5
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 15
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 10
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Dubois/Novak

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 15
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 8
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 5
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 15
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 10
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 7


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Tormis / Francaix

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 15
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 15
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 8
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 5
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 17
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 10
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 7


----------



## leonsm

After Portamento:

Villa-Lobos / Tormis

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 15
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 15
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 8
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 5
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 18
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 12
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 7


----------



## Mika

After Leonsm

Tormis Mompou

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 15
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 15
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 8
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 7
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 5
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 20
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 12
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 7


----------



## Mika

Where are you? Celebrating Finland 100 ?


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Tormis / Andre

Nominated:
Andre: ...als... II - 1 - Trout
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 15
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 15
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 8
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 7
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 5
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
*Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) - 22*
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 12
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 7


----------



## Trout

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 in F minor, op. 63
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations
2969. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
2970. Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33
2971. Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)"
2972. Campra: Messe de Requiem
2973. Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine"
2974. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
2975. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
2976. Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68
2977. Eastman: Evil Ni**er
2978. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming"
2979. Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air
2980. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49
2981. Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles"
2982. Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie"
2983. Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24
2984. Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167
2985. Penderecki: Polish Requiem
2986. Takemitsu: Stanza II
2987. Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra
2988. Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron)

Nominated:
Andre: ...als... II - 1 - Trout
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 15
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 15
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 8
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 7
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 5
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 12
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 7


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After Trout:

Widmann / Dubois

Nominated:
Andre: ...als... II - 1 - Trout
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 16
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 15
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 8
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 7
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 5
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 12
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 7
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 4


----------



## Portamento

After Kjetil:

Francaix / Andre

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 2
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 16
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 17
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 8
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 7
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 5
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 12
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 7
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 4


----------



## Aecio

Mompou/Stephan

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 2
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 16
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 17
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 8
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 9
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 6
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 12
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 7
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 4


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Francaix / Volans 

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 2
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 16
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 19
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 8
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 9
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 6
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 12
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 8
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 4


----------



## Mika

after science:

Volans Widmann

*Nominated:*
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Andre: ...als... II - 2
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 16
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 19
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 8
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 9
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 6
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 12
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 10
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 5


----------



## Portamento

After Mika: 

Murail / Francaix

Nominated:
Murail: Winter Fragments - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 2
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 16
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 20
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 8
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 9
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 6
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 12
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 10
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 5


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Volans Widmann

Nominated:
Murail: Winter Fragments - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 2
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 16
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 20
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 8
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 9
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 6
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 12
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 12
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 6


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Francaix/Widmann

Nominated:
Murail: Winter Fragments - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 2
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 16
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 22
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 8
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 9
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 6
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 12
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 12
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 7


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Volans Mompou

Nominated:
Murail: Winter Fragments - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 2
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 16
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 22
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 8
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 10
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 14
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 6
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 12
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 14
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 7


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Stanford / Francaix

Nominated:
Murail: Winter Fragments - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 2
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - *16*
*Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean - 23*
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 8
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 10
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - *16*
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 6
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 12
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 14
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 7


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 in F minor, op. 63
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations
2969. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
2970. Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33
2971. Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)"
2972. Campra: Messe de Requiem
2973. Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine"
2974. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
2975. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
2976. Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68
2977. Eastman: Evil Ni**er
2978. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming"
2979. Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air
2980. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49
2981. Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles"
2982. Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie"
2983. Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24
2984. Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167
2985. Penderecki: Polish Requiem
2986. Takemitsu: Stanza II
2987. Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra
2988. Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron)
2989. Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean

Nominated:
Murail: Winter Fragments - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 2
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 16
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 8
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 10
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 16
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 6
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 12
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 14
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 7


----------



## leonsm

After Portamento:

Villa-Lobos / Stanford

Nominated:
Murail: Winter Fragments - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 2
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 16
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 8
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 10
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 17
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 6
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 14
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 14
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 7


----------



## Aecio

Dubois/Widmann

Nominated:
Murail: Winter Fragments - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 2
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 18
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 8
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 10
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 17
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 6
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 14
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 14
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 8


----------



## Mika

after Aecio

Dubois/Mompou
*
Nominated:*
Murail: Winter Fragments - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Andre: ...als... II - 2
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 20
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 8
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 17
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 6
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 14
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 14
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 8


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Andre / Martirano

Nominated:
Murail: Winter Fragments - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 4
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 20
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 9
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 17
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 6
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 14
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 14
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 8


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Stanford / Martirano

*Nominated:*
Murail: Winter Fragments - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Andre: ...als... II - 4
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 20
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 19
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 6
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 14
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 14
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Wolf-Ferrari/Stephan

*Nominated:*
Murail: Winter Fragments - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Andre: ...als... II - 4
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 20
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 19
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 7
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 14
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 14
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 8


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Dubois Stephan

Nominated:
Murail: Winter Fragments - 2 - Portamento
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 4
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 22
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 19
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 8
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 14
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 14
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 8


----------



## science

after Mika:

Hosokawa / Murail

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 2 - science 
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 4
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 22
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 11
Murail: Winter Fragments - 3
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 19
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 8
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 14
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 14
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 8


----------



## Mika

after Science

Dubois Murail 

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 2 - science 
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 4
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F - 24
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 11
Murail: Winter Fragments - 4
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 19
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 8
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 14
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 14
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 8


----------



## Aecio

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 in F minor, op. 63
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations
2969. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
2970. Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33
2971. Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)"
2972. Campra: Messe de Requiem
2973. Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine"
2974. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
2975. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
2976. Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68
2977. Eastman: Evil Ni**er
2978. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming"
2979. Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air
2980. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49
2981. Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles"
2982. Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie"
2983. Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24
2984. Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167
2985. Penderecki: Polish Requiem
2986. Takemitsu: Stanza II
2987. Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra
2988. Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron)
2989. Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean
2990. Dubois: Piano Quintet in F

Dubois/Widmann

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 2 - science 
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 4
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 11
Murail: Winter Fragments - 4
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 19
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 8
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 14
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 14
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 9


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Andre / Hosokawa

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 6
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 3
Kagel: Anagrama - 7
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 11
Murail: Winter Fragments - 4
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 19
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 8
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 14
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 14
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 9


----------



## science

After Trout: 

Hosokawa / Kagel 

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 6
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 5
Kagel: Anagrama - 8
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 11
Murail: Winter Fragments - 4
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 19
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 8
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 14
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 14
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 9


----------



## Mika

After Science

Hosokawa / Stanford

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 6
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 7
Kagel: Anagrama - 8
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 11
Murail: Winter Fragments - 4
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 20
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 8
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 14
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 14
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 9


----------



## science

after Mika:

Stanford / Volans

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 6
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 7
Kagel: Anagrama - 8
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 11
Murail: Winter Fragments - 4
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
*Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 22*
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 8
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 14
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 15
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 9


----------



## science

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 in F minor, op. 63
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations
2969. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
2970. Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33
2971. Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)"
2972. Campra: Messe de Requiem
2973. Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine"
2974. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
2975. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
2976. Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68
2977. Eastman: Evil Ni**er
2978. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming"
2979. Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air
2980. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49
2981. Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles"
2982. Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie"
2983. Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24
2984. Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167
2985. Penderecki: Polish Requiem
2986. Takemitsu: Stanza II
2987. Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra
2988. Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron)
2989. Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean
2990. Dubois: Piano Quintet in F
2991. Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw"

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 6
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 7
Kagel: Anagrama - 8
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 11
Murail: Winter Fragments - 4
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 8
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 14
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 15
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Volans / Murail

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 6
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 7
Kagel: Anagrama - 8
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 11
Murail: Winter Fragments - 5
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 20
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 8
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 14
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 16
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 9


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Braga Santos / Murail

Nominated:

Braga Santos: Symphony #4 - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 6
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 7
Kagel: Anagrama - 8
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 11
Murail: Winter Fragments - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" - 20
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 8
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 14
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 16
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 9


----------



## Mika

I guess Volans should have 17. I fix it

After Aecio

Mompou Widmann

*Nominated:*

Braga Santos: Symphony #4 - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Andre: ...als... II - 6
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 7
Kagel: Anagrama - 8
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 13
Murail: Winter Fragments - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 8
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 14
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 17
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 10


----------



## science

After Mika

Volans / Hosokawa

*Nominated:*

Braga Santos: Symphony #4 - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Andre: ...als... II - 6
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 8
Kagel: Anagrama - 8
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 13
Murail: Winter Fragments - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 8
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 14
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" - 19
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 10


----------



## Aecio

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 in F minor, op. 63
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations
2969. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
2970. Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33
2971. Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)"
2972. Campra: Messe de Requiem
2973. Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine"
2974. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
2975. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
2976. Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68
2977. Eastman: Evil Ni**er
2978. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming"
2979. Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air
2980. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49
2981. Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles"
2982. Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie"
2983. Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24
2984. Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167
2985. Penderecki: Polish Requiem
2986. Takemitsu: Stanza II
2987. Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra
2988. Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron)
2989. Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean
2990. Dubois: Piano Quintet in F
2991. Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw"
2992. Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps"

Volans/Mompou

*Nominated:*

Braga Santos: Symphony #4 - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Andre: ...als... II - 6
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 8
Kagel: Anagrama - 8
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 14
Murail: Winter Fragments - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 8
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 14
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Braga Santos / Wolf-Ferrari

Nominated:

Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 6
Braga Santos: Symphony #4 - 4
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 8
Kagel: Anagrama - 8
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 14
Murail: Winter Fragments - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 8
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 14
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 10
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 3


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Braga Santos / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:

Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 6
Braga Santos: Symphony #4 - 6
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 8
Kagel: Anagrama - 8
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 14
Murail: Winter Fragments - 6
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 8
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 15
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 10
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Braga Santos / Murail

Nominated:

Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 6
Braga Santos: Symphony #4 - 8
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 8
Kagel: Anagrama - 8
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 14
Murail: Winter Fragments - 7
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 8
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 15
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 10
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 3


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Braga Santos / Murail

*Nominated:*

Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Andre: ...als... II - 6
Braga Santos: Symphony #4 - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 8
Kagel: Anagrama - 8
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 14
Murail: Winter Fragments - 8
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 8
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 15
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 10
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Stephan Mompou

*Nominated:*

Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Andre: ...als... II - 6
Braga Santos: Symphony #4 - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 8
Kagel: Anagrama - 8
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 15
Murail: Winter Fragments - 8
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 10
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 8
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 15
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 10
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 3


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Andre / Svendsen

Nominated:

Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 8
Braga Santos: Symphony #4 - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 8
Kagel: Anagrama - 8
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 15
Murail: Winter Fragments - 8
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 10
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 9
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 15
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 10
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 3


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Hosokawa / Murail 

Nominated:

Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 8
Braga Santos: Symphony #4 - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 10
Kagel: Anagrama - 8
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 15
Murail: Winter Fragments - 9
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 10
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 9
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 15
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 10
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 3


----------



## Mika

after science:

Villa-Lobos Stephan

*Nominated:*

Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Andre: ...als... II - 8
Braga Santos: Symphony #4 - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 10
Kagel: Anagrama - 8
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 15
Murail: Winter Fragments - 9
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 11
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 9
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 17
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 10
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 3


----------



## science

after Mika:

Murail / Andre

*Nominated:*

Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Andre: ...als... II - 9
Braga Santos: Symphony #4 - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 10
Kagel: Anagrama - 8
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 15
Murail: Winter Fragments - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 11
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 9
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 17
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 10
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 3


----------



## Mika

after Science

Villa-Lobos Murail 

Nominated:

Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 9
Braga Santos: Symphony #4 - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 10
Kagel: Anagrama - 8
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 15
Murail: Winter Fragments - 12
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 5
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 11
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 9
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 19
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 10
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Villa-Lobos Persichetti

Nominated:

Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 9
Braga Santos: Symphony #4 - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 10
Kagel: Anagrama - 8
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 15
Murail: Winter Fragments - 12
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 6
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 11
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 9
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 21
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 10
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 3


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After Aecio

Hosokawa/Villa-Lobos 

Nominated:

Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 9
Braga Santos: Symphony #4 - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 12
Kagel: Anagrama - 8
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 15
Murail: Winter Fragments - 12
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 6
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 11
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 9
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" - 22
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 10
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 3


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I don't think Volans piece was properly inducted into the recommended-list a page back. Villa-Lobos is now 7 points up!


----------



## science

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 in F minor, op. 63
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations
2969. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
2970. Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33
2971. Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)"
2972. Campra: Messe de Requiem
2973. Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine"
2974. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
2975. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
2976. Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68
2977. Eastman: Evil Ni**er
2978. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming"
2979. Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air
2980. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49
2981. Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles"
2982. Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie"
2983. Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24
2984. Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167
2985. Penderecki: Polish Requiem
2986. Takemitsu: Stanza II
2987. Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra
2988. Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron)
2989. Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean
2990. Dubois: Piano Quintet in F
2991. Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw"
2992. Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps"
2993. Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)"

New board: 

Nominated:

Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 9
Braga Santos: Symphony #4 - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 12
Kagel: Anagrama - 8
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 15
Murail: Winter Fragments - 12
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 6
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 11
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 9
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 10
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 3


----------



## Mika

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I don't think Volans piece was properly inducted into the recommended-list a page back. Villa-Lobos is now 7 points up!


 Volans was inducted ok. Note Aecio votes were below the board, not before.


----------



## Mika

After science

Mompou Widmann

Nominated:

Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 9
Braga Santos: Symphony #4 - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 12
Kagel: Anagrama - 8
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 17
Murail: Winter Fragments - 12
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 6
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 11
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 9
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 11
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Atterberg Widmann

Nominated:

Atterberg: Horn concerto - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 9
Braga Santos: Symphony #4 - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 12
Kagel: Anagrama - 8
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 17
Murail: Winter Fragments - 12
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 6
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 11
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 9
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 12
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 3


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Braga Santos / Stephan

Nominated:

Atterberg: Horn concerto - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 9
Braga Santos: Symphony #4 - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 12
Kagel: Anagrama - 8
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 17
Murail: Winter Fragments - 12
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 6
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 12
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 9
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 12
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 3


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Mompou / Andre

Nominated:

Atterberg: Horn concerto - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 10
Braga Santos: Symphony #4 - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 12
Kagel: Anagrama - 8
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
*Mompou: Cants mágìcs - 19*
Murail: Winter Fragments - 12
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 6
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 12
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 9
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 12
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 3


----------



## Trout

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 in F minor, op. 63
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations
2969. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
2970. Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33
2971. Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)"
2972. Campra: Messe de Requiem
2973. Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine"
2974. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
2975. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
2976. Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68
2977. Eastman: Evil Ni**er
2978. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming"
2979. Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air
2980. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49
2981. Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles"
2982. Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie"
2983. Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24
2984. Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167
2985. Penderecki: Polish Requiem
2986. Takemitsu: Stanza II
2987. Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra
2988. Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron)
2989. Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean
2990. Dubois: Piano Quintet in F
2991. Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw"
2992. Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps"
2993. Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)"
2994. Mompou: Cants mágìcs

Nominated:

Atterberg: Horn concerto - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 10
Braga Santos: Symphony #4 - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 9
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 12
Kagel: Anagrama - 8
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Murail: Winter Fragments - 12
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 6
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 12
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 9
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 12
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Braga Santos/Fucik

Nominated:

Atterberg: Horn concerto - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 10
Braga Santos: Symphony #4 - 14
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 12
Kagel: Anagrama - 8
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Murail: Winter Fragments - 12
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 6
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 12
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 9
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 12
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Braga Santos / Murail

Nominated:

Atterberg: Horn concerto - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 10
Braga Santos: Symphony #4 - 16
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 12
Kagel: Anagrama - 8
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Murail: Winter Fragments - 13
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 6
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 12
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 9
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 12
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 3


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Braga Santos / Svendsen

Nominated:

Atterberg: Horn concerto - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 10
Braga Santos: Symphony #4 - 18
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 12
Kagel: Anagrama - 8
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Murail: Winter Fragments - 13
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 6
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 12
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 10
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 12
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 3


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Kagel / Hosokawa 

Nominated:

Atterberg: Horn concerto - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 10
Braga Santos: Symphony #4 - 18
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 13
Kagel: Anagrama - 10
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Murail: Winter Fragments - 13
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 6
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 12
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 10
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 12
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 3


----------



## Mika

after Science

Wolf-Ferrari / Braga Santos

Nominated:

Atterberg: Horn concerto - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 10
Braga Santos: Symphony #4 - 19
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 13
Kagel: Anagrama - 10
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Murail: Winter Fragments - 13
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 6
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 12
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 10
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 12
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 5


----------



## Aecio

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 in F minor, op. 63
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations
2969. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
2970. Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33
2971. Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)"
2972. Campra: Messe de Requiem
2973. Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine"
2974. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
2975. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
2976. Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68
2977. Eastman: Evil Ni**er
2978. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming"
2979. Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air
2980. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49
2981. Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles"
2982. Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie"
2983. Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24
2984. Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167
2985. Penderecki: Polish Requiem
2986. Takemitsu: Stanza II
2987. Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra
2988. Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron)
2989. Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean
2990. Dubois: Piano Quintet in F
2991. Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw"
2992. Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps"
2993. Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)"
2994. Mompou: Cants mágìcs
2995. Braga Santos: Symphony #4

Wolf-Ferrari / Braga Santos

Nominated:

Atterberg: Horn concerto - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 8
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 13
Kagel: Anagrama - 10
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Murail: Winter Fragments - 13
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 6
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 12
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 10
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 12
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto - 7


----------



## Portamento

After Aecio:

Murail / Haba

Nominated:
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 9
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 4
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 13
Kagel: Anagrama - 10
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Murail: Winter Fragments - 15
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 6
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 12
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 10
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 12
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

Do people have a sense of how much longer they wish to continue? The only reason I ask is that if there is a clear end in sight (3000 perhaps) I would participate regularly to the end. If the end is nebulous, I will probably continue to drift in and out.


----------



## Aecio

mmsbls said:


> Do people have a sense of how much longer they wish to continue? The only reason I ask is that if there is a clear end in sight (3000 perhaps) I would participate regularly to the end. If the end is nebulous, I will probably continue to drift in and out.


I agree that we should stop at 3000 and update the final list. 
We have spent some years doing this list, and I have discovered thanks to it quite a few compositions (at least a hundred of them) but I feel that we are at the end of our musical tether and we should end it as gracefully as possible


----------



## Aecio

After Portamento

Murail / Hauer

Nominated:
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 9
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 5
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 13
Kagel: Anagrama - 10
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Murail: Winter Fragments - 17
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 6
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 12
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 10
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 12
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 7


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Murail / Widmann

Nominated:
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 9
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 5
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 13
Kagel: Anagrama - 10
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Murail: Winter Fragments - 19
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 6
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 12
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 10
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 13
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 7


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Murail / Hosokawa 

Nominated:
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 9
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 5
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 14
Kagel: Anagrama - 10
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Murail: Winter Fragments - 21
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 6
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 12
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 10
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 13
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 7


----------



## science

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 in F minor, op. 63
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations
2969. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
2970. Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33
2971. Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)"
2972. Campra: Messe de Requiem
2973. Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine"
2974. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
2975. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
2976. Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68
2977. Eastman: Evil Ni**er
2978. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming"
2979. Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air
2980. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49
2981. Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles"
2982. Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie"
2983. Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24
2984. Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167
2985. Penderecki: Polish Requiem
2986. Takemitsu: Stanza II
2987. Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra
2988. Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron)
2989. Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean
2990. Dubois: Piano Quintet in F
2991. Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw"
2992. Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps"
2993. Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)"
2994. Mompou: Cants mágìcs
2995. Braga Santos: Symphony #4
2996. Murail: Winter Fragments

Nominated:
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 9
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 5
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 14
Kagel: Anagrama - 10
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 6
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 12
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 10
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 13
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 7


----------



## science

3000 is fine with me! I'm also fine with going on though. I'm good with anything. I'm so chill, even penguins don't want to cuddle up with me.


----------



## Portamento

Aecio said:


> I agree that we should stop at 3000 and update the final list.
> We have spent some years doing this list, and I have discovered thanks to it quite a few compositions (at least a hundred of them) but *I feel that we are at the end of our musical tether* and we should end it as gracefully as possible


The end!? I'm not sleeping until all of the following are on the list.

Anderson, L.	Blue Tango
Anderson, L.	Sleigh Ride
Bax	Symphony #6
Bax	Mater ora filium 
Bentzon	The Tempered Piano
Britten	Death in Venice
Corigliano	The Ghosts of Versailles
Corigliano	Symphony #2
Corigliano	The Red Violin
Corigliano	String Quartet
Corigliano	Mr. Tambourine Man
Cowen	Symphony #3 "The Scandinavian"
Creston	Symphony #2, op. 35
Creston	Chant of 1942, op. 33
Creston	Symphony #1, op. 20
Delage	Quatre poèmes hindous
Dello Joio	Meditations on Ecclesiastes
Donatoni	Arpège
Dusapin	String Quartet #2 "Time Zones"
Eben	Faust
Eben	Job
Emmanuel	Sonatine #4, op. 20 "Sur des modes hindous" 
Enescu	Chamber Symphony, op. 33
Feldman	Three Voices
Ferneyhough	Missa Brevis
Fibich	Symphony #2, op. 38
Fibich	The Bride of Messina, op. 18
Fibich	Symphony #3, op. 53
Fibich	Hippodamia
Fibich	Moods, Impressions and Reminiscences
Fine	Drama for Orchestra
Foote	Suite for Strings in E, op. 63
Françaix	Piano Concertino
Gabrielli	Ricercari, canone e sonate per violoncello
Glass, L.	Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika"
Górecki	String Quartet #2, op. 64 "Quasi una fantasia"
Grainger	Irish Tune from County Derry
Gretchaninov	Symphony #3 in E, op. 100
Griffes	Piano Sonata, A. 85
Harvey	Speakings
Honegger	Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake)
Hovhaness	Symphony #6, op. 173 "Celestial Gate"
Hovhaness	Magnificat, op. 157
Hovhaness	Concerto #7 for Orchestra, op. 116
Hovhaness	And God Created Great Whaes, op. 229/1
Ibert	Divertissement
Ives & Brant	A Concord Symphony
Jongen	Sonata Eroica, op. 94
Kabalevsky	Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 23
Kabalevsky	Colas Breugnon (Master of Clamecy), op. 24
Kabalevsky	Piano Concerto #3 in D, op. 50 "Youth"
Kabalevsky	The Comedians, op. 26
Kancheli	Styx
Kapustin	24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82
Kiel	Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67
Klenau	Symphony #9
Koechlin	Seven Stars Symphony, op. 132
Krenek	Jonny spielt auf, op. 45
Lajtha	Symphony #8, op. 66
Lajtha	Symphony #9, op. 67
Langgaard	Symphony #4, BVN 124 "Løvfald (Fall of the Leaves)"
Langgaard	Antikrist
Leifs	Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26
Lerdahl	String Quartet #3
Lerdahl	Arches
Liebermann	Gargoyles, op. 29
Lloyd	Symphony #7
Lloyd	Symphonic Mass
Lyapunov	Piano Sonata in F minor, op. 27
Lyapunov	12 Transcendental Études, op. 11
Martirano	L's G.A.
Melartin	Symphony #3 in F major, op. 40
Melartin	Symphony #4, op. 80 "Summer Symphony"
Melartin	Symphony #6, op. 100
Mennin	Symphony #7 "Variation-Symphony"
Milhaud	Le Bœuf sur le toit (The Bull on the Roof), op. 58
Milhaud	String Quartet #7, op. 87
Niigaki	Symphony #1 "Hiroshima"
Novák Pan, op. 43
Novák Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42
Ornstein	Wild Men's Dance (Danse Sauvage), SO 54
Perle	Wind Quintet #4
Petrassi	Concerto for Orchestra #5
Piazzolla	Libertango
Piazzolla	Oblivion
Piazzolla	Adiós Nonino
Piazzolla	Histoire du Tango
Piazzolla	Le Grand Tango
Piston	Symphony #7
Piston	Symphony #3
Piston	Viola Concerto
Piston	Symphony #2
Piston	String Quartet #5
Ponce	Concierto del sur
Prokofiev	String Quartet #1 in B minor, op. 50
Prokofiev	String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
Protopopov	Piano Sonata #3, op. 6
Rădulescu String Quartet #4, op. 33
Rebikov	Une Fête, op. 38
Reger	Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114
Reger	Sinfonietta, op. 90
Reger	Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Telemann, op. 134
Rheinberger	Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missae"
Rochberg	String Quartet #6
Rochberg	Symphony #2
Roslavets	Piano Trio #4
Roussel	Padmâvatî, op. 18
Rzewski	North American Ballads
Salieri	Tarare
Scelsi	String Quartet #1
Schmitt	La Tragédie de Salomé, op. 50
Schmitt	Psaume XLVII, op. 38
Schnittke	Symphony #8
Schnittke	String Quartet #4 
Schreker	Die Gezeichneten
Schulhoff	Flammen
Sgambati	Requiem, op. 38
Shchedrin	Piano Concerto #2
Shchedrin	Polyphonic Notebook, op. 50
Sorabji	Opus secretum
Spohr	Symphony #4 in F op. 86 "Die Weihe der Töne"
Still	Symphony #1 "Afro-American"
Suk	Serenade for Strings, op. 6
Svendsen	Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 15
Thorvaldsdottir	Ró
Threadgill	In for a Penny, in for a Pound
Tippett	Concerto for Double String Orchestra
Toch	String Quartet #11, op. 34
Toch	Geographical Fugue
Toch	Cello Concerto, op. 35
Tovey	Cello Concerto, op. 40
Tower	Silver Ladders
Tubin Symphony #5
Tubin Symphony #8
Ustvolskaya	Symphony #5 "Amen"
Van der Aa	Up-close
Van der Aa	After Life
Weinberg	The Passenger, op. 97
Weinberg	On the Threshold of War
Weinberg	Chamber Symphony #3, op. 151
Xenakis	Diamorphoses 
Zweers	Symphony #3
Weinberg	Sonata for Solo Cello #1, op. 72
Avraamov Symphony of Sirens
Jolivet	Violin Concerto
Jolivet	Bassoon Concerto
Jolivet	Ondes Martenot Concerto

4000 perhaps?


----------



## Mika

The dream is not over yet. Let's continue towards 4000 assuming we have active participation.


----------



## Mika

after science

Widmann / Wolf-Ferrari

*Nominated:*
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Andre: ...als... II - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 9
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 5
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 14
Kagel: Anagrama - 10
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 6
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 12
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 10
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 15
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Widmann / Persichetti

*Nominated:*
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Andre: ...als... II - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 9
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 5
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 14
Kagel: Anagrama - 10
Martirano: L's G.A. - 10
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 7
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 12
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 10
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 17
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 8


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Wolf-Ferrari / Martirano

*Nominated:*
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 
*
Seconded:*
Andre: ...als... II - 10
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 9
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 5
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 14
Kagel: Anagrama - 10
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 7
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 12
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 10
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 17
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 10


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Andre / Svendsen

Nominated:
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 9
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 5
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 14
Kagel: Anagrama - 10
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 7
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 12
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 11
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 17
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 10


----------



## Trout

While I think most of us would like to continue the project, it seems like some of us, including myself, feel that the project has been losing steam for a bit. (I personally have been quite busy over the past couple of months, so my voting has been more infrequent.) I was considering a way to either re-tool the project at around #3000 or perhaps end it gracefully.

My idea of the former is to remove an ongoing board with points, and use polling instead. So we would still take turns nominating and seconding works with our 2 votes, but the seconded works would just be accumulated until we decide place them in a poll (either through a schedule of, say, a weekly poll, or until we have 15 seconded works). Then I would create a poll asking for people to vote on their preferred work(s). The pieces would be added to the list in the order of the votes they received and then process would repeat. I think this may increase our current participation since the new poll threads would most likely attract new participants and maybe prevent some of the voting slumps we sometimes see here.

Otherwise, we can consider wrapping things up soon and create an honorable mentions list with all the pieces each of us would recommend but did not have time to mention here.

Or we could just continue voting as normal.

Why don't we take a vote, by indicating how you would like for this project to proceed:

A. Continue the project as normal (no rule changes)
B. Continue the project, but adopt the new polling idea as mentioned above
C. End the project at #3000 and perhaps contribute toward an honorable mentions list
D. No preference and is chiller than penguins
E. Other (please specify)


----------



## mmsbls

Some of us have been participating since the very beginning. I have lost some interest and would not continue participating after 3000. I would vote first C and then B.


----------



## Aecio

Svendsen/Widmann

Nominated:
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 12
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 9
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 5
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 14
Kagel: Anagrama - 10
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 7
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 12
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 13
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 18
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 10


----------



## Portamento

I would gladly support B.


After Aecio:

Hosokawa / Andre

Nominated:
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 2 - Aecio
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 13
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 9
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 5
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 16
Kagel: Anagrama - 10
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 7
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 12
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 13
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 18
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 10


----------



## Mika

After Portamento:

Stephan Atterberg

*Nominated:*

Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Andre: ...als... II - 13
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 3
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 9
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 5
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 16
Kagel: Anagrama - 10
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 7
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 14
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 13
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 18
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 10


----------



## science

After Mika:

Widmann / Hosokawa

*Nominated:*

Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

*Seconded:*
Andre: ...als... II - 13
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 3
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 9
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 5
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 17
Kagel: Anagrama - 10
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 7
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 14
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 13
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 20
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 10


----------



## science

I vote for B, and I'll have it with a side of D.


----------



## leonsm

I'm new here, but I'd vote for B.


----------



## Mika

After science

Widmann / Kagel

Nominated:

Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 13
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 3
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 9
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 5
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 17
Kagel: Anagrama - 11
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 11
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 7
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 14
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 13
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 22
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 10


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Novak / Widmann

Nominated:

Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 13
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 3
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 9
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 5
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 17
Kagel: Anagrama - 11
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 7
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 14
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 13
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 23
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 10


----------



## Trout

Ok, since I would like to try out B as well, I think we'll go with that option. Hopefully that will rejuvenate the project a bit. So as soon as we enshrine piece #3000, I'll add the rest of the seconded works to the list in order of their points. We'll then begin to nominate and second pieces with one piece per vote (without points). Then I'll create polls periodically for us to vote on our preferred seconded pieces. These rules will also be explained in the new thread in a bit more detail.

Thanks everyone for your input. Since some may not feel like continuing with us, I just want to reiterate my appreciation for all of your valuable recommendations and votes. It has certainly been a fun, long journey and I've lost track of the number of wonderful discoveries I've made through here.


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Atterberg Haba

Nominated:

Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 13
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 5
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 10
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 5
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 17
Kagel: Anagrama - 11
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 7
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 14
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 13
Widmann: Viola Concerto - 23
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 10


----------



## science

after Mika:

Widmann / Hosokawa

Nominated:

Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 13
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 5
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 10
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 5
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 18
Kagel: Anagrama - 11
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 7
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 14
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 13
*Widmann: Viola Concerto - 25*
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 10


----------



## science

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 in F minor, op. 63
2956. Cage: Roaratorio
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Études for Solo Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations
2969. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
2970. Stenhammar: Late Summer Nights, op. 33
2971. Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)"
2972. Campra: Messe de Requiem
2973. Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine"
2974. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
2975. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
2976. Fučík: Vjezd gladiátorů (Entry of the Gladiators), op. 68
2977. Eastman: Evil Ni**er
2978. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming"
2979. Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air
2980. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49
2981. Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles"
2982. Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie"
2983. Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24
2984. Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167
2985. Penderecki: Polish Requiem
2986. Takemitsu: Stanza II
2987. Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra
2988. Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron)
2989. Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean
2990. Dubois: Piano Quintet in F
2991. Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw"
2992. Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps"
2993. Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)"
2994. Mompou: Cants mágìcs
2995. Braga Santos: Symphony #4
2996. Murail: Winter Fragments
2997. Widmann: Viola Concerto

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 13
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 5
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 10
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 5
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 18
Kagel: Anagrama - 11
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 7
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 14
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 13
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Svendsen / Wolf-Ferrari

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 13
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 5
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 10
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 5
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 18
Kagel: Anagrama - 11
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 7
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 14
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 15
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 11


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Hosokawa Stephan

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 13
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 5
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 10
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 5
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 20
Kagel: Anagrama - 11
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 7
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 15
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 15
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 11


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Hosokawa / Andre

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 14
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 5
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 10
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 5
*Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation - 22*
Kagel: Anagrama - 11
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 7
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - *15*
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - *15*
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 11


----------



## Portamento

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 in F minor, op. 63
2956. Cage: Roaratorio: An Irish Circus on Finnegans Wake
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Etudes for Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations
2969. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
2970. Stenhammar: Sensommarnätter (Late Summer Nights), op. 33
2971. Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)"
2972. Campra: Messe de Requiem
2973. Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine"
2974. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
2975. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
2976. Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators, op. 68
2977. Eastman: Evil ******
2978. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming"
2979. Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air
2980. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49
2981. Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles"
2982. Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie"
2983. Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24
2984. Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167
2985. Penderecki: Polish Requiem
2986. Takemitsu: Stanza II
2987. Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra
2988. Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron)
2989. Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean
2990. Dubois: Piano Quintet in F
2991. Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh"
2992. Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps"
2993. Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)"
2994. Mompou: Cants mágìcs
2995. Braga Santos: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 16
2996. Murail: Winter Fragments
2997. Widmann: Viola Concerto
2998. Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 14
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 5
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 10
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 5
Kagel: Anagrama - 11
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 7
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 15
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 15
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 11


A last-minute pitch to get Piston and Scott seconded. They are both worthy composers whose works have not been enshrined thus far.


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Stephan Wolfie

Nominated:
Piston: Symphony #2 - 1 - Portamento
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 1 - Portamento 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 14
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 5
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 10
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 5
Kagel: Anagrama - 11
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 7
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 17
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 15
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 12


----------



## science

Nothing by Piston has been enshrined? That surprises me... not that I've paid close attention to the past 1300 or so enshrinements, but anyway, here we go: 

Piston / Scott 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 14
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 5
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 10
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 5
Kagel: Anagrama - 11
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 7
Piston: Symphony #2 - 3
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 2
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 17
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 15
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 12


----------



## Mika

after science

Piston / Stephan 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 14
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 5
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 10
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 5
Kagel: Anagrama - 11
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 7
Piston: Symphony #2 - 5
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 2
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 18
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 15
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 12


----------



## Portamento

After Mika:

Piston / Stephan 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 14
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 5
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 10
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 5
Kagel: Anagrama - 11
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 7
Piston: Symphony #2 - 7
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 2
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 19
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 15
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 12


----------



## Mika

After portamento

Piston / Stephan 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 14
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 5
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 10
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 5
Kagel: Anagrama - 11
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 7
Piston: Symphony #2 - 9
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 2
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 20
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 15
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 12


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Kagel / Persichetti 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 14
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 5
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 10
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 5
Kagel: Anagrama - 13
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 8
Piston: Symphony #2 - 9
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 2
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 20
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 15
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 12


----------



## Mika

after Science

Kagel / Stephan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 14
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 5
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 10
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 5
Kagel: Anagrama - 15
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 8
Piston: Symphony #2 - 9
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 2
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 21
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 15
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Wolf-Ferrari / Stephan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 14
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 5
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 10
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 5
*Kagel: Anagrama - 15*
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 8
Piston: Symphony #2 - 9
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 2
*Stephan: Die ersten Menschen - 22*
*Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 15*
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 14


----------



## mmsbls

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 in F minor, op. 63
2956. Cage: Roaratorio: An Irish Circus on Finnegans Wake
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Etudes for Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations
2969. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
2970. Stenhammar: Sensommarnätter (Late Summer Nights), op. 33
2971. Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)"
2972. Campra: Messe de Requiem
2973. Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine"
2974. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
2975. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
2976. Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators, op. 68
2977. Eastman: Evil ******
2978. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming"
2979. Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air
2980. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49
2981. Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles"
2982. Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie"
2983. Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24
2984. Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167
2985. Penderecki: Polish Requiem
2986. Takemitsu: Stanza II
2987. Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra
2988. Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron)
2989. Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean
2990. Dubois: Piano Quintet in F
2991. Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh"
2992. Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps"
2993. Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)"
2994. Mompou: Cants mágìcs
2995. Braga Santos: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 16
2996. Murail: Winter Fragments
2997. Widmann: Viola Concerto
2998. Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation
2999. Stephan: Die ersten Menschen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 14
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 5
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 10
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 5
Kagel: Anagrama - 15
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 8
Piston: Symphony #2 - 9
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 2
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 15
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 14


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Persichetti / Wolf-Ferrari 

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 14
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 5
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 10
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 5
Kagel: Anagrama - 15
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 10
Piston: Symphony #2 - 9
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 2
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 15
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 15


----------



## Portamento

After science: 

Kagel / Persichetti

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 14
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 5
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 10
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 5
Kagel: Anagrama - 17
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 11
Piston: Symphony #2 - 9
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 2
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 15
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 15


----------



## Mika

After portamento:

Piston Hauer

*Seconded:*
Andre: ...als... II - 14
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 5
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 10
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 6
Kagel: Anagrama - 17
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 11
Piston: Symphony #2 - 11
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 2
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 15
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 15


----------



## Portamento

Perhaps it wouldn't be a bad idea to make a separate 'CMP discussion thread' for those to promote and exchange thoughts on music pertaining to the project. Such a thread could help participation, as too much discussion here tends to disrupt the enshrinement process.


----------



## science

Portamento said:


> Perhaps it wouldn't be a bad idea to make a separate 'CMP discussion thread' for those to promote and exchange thoughts on music pertaining to the project. Such a thread could help participation, as too much discussion here tends to disrupt the enshrinement process.


I have never been a fan of lots of discussion in this thread.... I considered making it against the rules! Of course, I felt differently when I agreed with what people were saying!

W-F / Persichetti

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 14
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 5
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 10
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 6
Kagel: Anagrama - 17
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 12
Piston: Symphony #2 - 11
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 2
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 15
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 17


----------



## Mika

after science

Piston Atterberg

*Seconded:*
Andre: ...als... II - 14
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 6
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 10
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 6
Kagel: Anagrama - 17
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 12
Piston: Symphony #2 - 13
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 2
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 15
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Wolf-Ferrari / Atterberg

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 14
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 7
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 10
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 6
Kagel: Anagrama - 17
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 12
Piston: Symphony #2 - 13
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 2
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 15
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 19


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Piston / Atterberg
*
Seconded:*
Andre: ...als... II - 14
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 8
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 10
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 6
Kagel: Anagrama - 17
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 12
Piston: Symphony #2 - 15
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 2
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 15
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 19


----------



## science

after Mika:

W-F / Persichetti

*Seconded:*
Andre: ...als... II - 14
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 8
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 10
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 6
Kagel: Anagrama - 17
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 13
Piston: Symphony #2 - 15
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 2
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 15
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 23


----------



## Portamento

After science: 

Scott / Haba

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 14
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 8
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 11
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 6
Kagel: Anagrama - 17
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 13
Piston: Symphony #2 - 15
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 4
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 15
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 23


----------



## Mika

After Portamento:

Piston Atterberg

*Seconded:*
Andre: ...als... II - 14
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 9
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 11
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 6
Kagel: Anagrama - 17
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 13
Piston: Symphony #2 - 17
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 4
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 15
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 23


----------



## Casebearer

My first post in this thread. I hope I understand the rules.

After Mika

I don't second anything at this point in time, I've concentrated on some first nominations.

*Nominated:*
Manuel de Falla - Siete canciones populares españolas (1914)
Sofia Gubaidulina - Jetzt immer Schnee on verses of Gennadi Aigi for chamber ensemble and chamber choir (1993)
Frank Martin - Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (1942-1943)
Frank Zappa - The Yellow Shark (1993)

*Seconded:*
Andre: ...als... II - 14
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 9
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 11
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 6
Kagel: Anagrama - 17
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 13
Piston: Symphony #2 - 17
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 4
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 15
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 23


----------



## Trout

Thanks for your vote, Casebearer! Each vote in this thread consists of giving points to only 2 works. You have nominated 4 works, so we would need you to remove 2 of them for us to count your vote.

Don't worry about the specifics of the point adding, since the points-based system will soon no longer be used. Once we finish enshrining piece #3000 (we're at #2999 now), voting will end in this thread. I plan to start a new thread to continue the project which will delineate the new rules upon which we recently agreed. All of the nominations and results from this thread will carry over to the new one, so don't worry about any of your nominations being wasted. Apologies for any confusion and we hope to see you participate in the new thread shortly!


----------



## science

I'm just gonna keep Case's nominations because it doesn't hurt anything and - with a great sense of gratitude for all the votes cast by everyone, must be dozens and maybe more than a hundred people over the years, and *especially a huge gratitude to Trout for all the work he has done in that time* - I'm going to take the liberty of casting the final vote here in this project....

W-F / Zappa Yellow Shark

Nominated:
Manuel de Falla - Siete canciones populares españolas (1914)
Sofia Gubaidulina - Jetzt immer Schnee on verses of Gennadi Aigi for chamber ensemble and chamber choir (1993)
Frank Martin - Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (1942-1943)

Seconded:
Andre: ...als... II - 14
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 - 9
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 - 10
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 - 11
Halévy: La Juive - 8
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 - 6
Kagel: Anagrama - 17
Martirano: L's G.A. - 11
Novák: Pan, op. 43 - 13
Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band" - 13
Piston: Symphony #2 - 17
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C - 4
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 - 15
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 - 25
Zappa - The Yellow Shark (1993) - 2


----------



## science

2901. Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69
2902. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77
2903. Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42
2904. Sessions: String Quartet #2
2905. Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re"
2906. Cardew: The Great Learning
2907. Eötvös: Seven
2908. Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne
2909. Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64
2910. Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle
2911. Ashton: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164
2912. Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107
2913. Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi"
2914. Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
2915. Xenakis: Lichens
2916. Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten (Wedding Cantata)"
2917. Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons
2918. Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
2919. Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet"
2920. Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry"
2921. Ives: 114 Songs
2922. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2923. Webern: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 10
2924. Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21
2925. Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto"
2926. Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances
2927. Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61
2928. Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23
2929. Stravinsky: Perséphone
2930. Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony
2931. Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183
2932. Lerdahl: Time after Time
2933. Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
2934. Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11
2935. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9
2936. Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42
2937. Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325
2938. Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477
2939. Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109
2940. Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul
2941. Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37
2942. Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81
2943. Rameau: Les Boréades
2944. Reich: Come Out
2945. Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83
2946. Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
2947. Varèse: Hyperprism
2948. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2949. Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game)
2950. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
2951. Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
2952. Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga
2953. Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera
2954. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73
2955. Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 in F minor, op. 63
2956. Cage: Roaratorio: An Irish Circus on Finnegans Wake
2957. Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale"
2958. Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22
2959. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
2960. Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games)
2961. Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
2962. Glass: Etudes for Piano
2963. Corigliano: Conjurer
2964. Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest)
2965. Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107
2966. Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98
2967. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
2968. Rochberg: Caprice Variations
2969. Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian"
2970. Stenhammar: Sensommarnätter (Late Summer Nights), op. 33
2971. Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)"
2972. Campra: Messe de Requiem
2973. Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine"
2974. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
2975. Saariaho: Lichtbogen
2976. Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators, op. 68
2977. Eastman: Evil ******
2978. Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming"
2979. Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air
2980. Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49
2981. Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles"
2982. Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie"
2983. Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24
2984. Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167
2985. Penderecki: Polish Requiem
2986. Takemitsu: Stanza II
2987. Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra
2988. Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron)
2989. Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean
2990. Dubois: Piano Quintet in F
2991. Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh"
2992. Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps"
2993. Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)"
2994. Mompou: Cants mágìcs
2995. Braga Santos: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 16
2996. Murail: Winter Fragments
2997. Widmann: Viola Concerto
2998. Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation
2999. Stephan: Die ersten Mensches
3000. Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26


----------



## science

Well, friends, I guess we're on to bigger and better things! See you all there.


----------



## Portamento

Adding all the seconded works to the list, we have:

3001. Piston: Symphony #2
3002. Kagel: Anagrama
3003. Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4
3004. Andre: ...als... II
3005. Novák: Pan, op. 43
3006. Persichetti: Symphony #6, op. 69 "For Band"
3007. Martirano: L's G.A.
3008. Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62
3009. Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214
3010. Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28
3011. Halévy: La Juive
3012. Hauer: Nomos, op. 19
3013. Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C
3014. Zappa: The Yellow Shark

I broke ties by how long each work had been on the board. Hope that's ok.


----------



## Trout

I've been a bit busy today so I plan to post the new thread sometime tomorrow.

Hope y'all are doing well this holiday season.


----------



## mmsbls

I want to thank everyone who has participated and especially science who started the project and Trout who has helped enormously.


----------



## sethmadsen

New to the site and this is absolutely fantastic. Thank you all for creating this awesome resource for someone familiar with classical music, but not experienced. I hope to use the  results  to see "the best" and where they stand for me.


----------



## Xisten267

sethmadsen said:


> New to the site and this is absolutely fantastic. Thank you all for creating this awesome resource for someone familiar with classical music, but not experienced. I hope to use the  results  to see "the best" and where they stand for me.


Lists such as this usually contain useful hints for great pieces and composers, but I suggest you to never trust entirely in a single list. Below are three links to other lists of recommendations of great classical works, two of them here from TC. Look for them as a complement to this wonderful work of recommendations that Trout did: 

*These lists* were compiled by TC members starting in 2012. They were based on votes of several members, after a considerable amount of time.

*This list* is from a project by TC member _Science_, and although not finished yet, it's a great resource to find interesting music in my opinion.

*This list* and many others may be found on the DigitalDreamDoor.com website. I respect their selections and recommend a look at them.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Allerius said:


> Lists such as this usually contain useful hints for great pieces and composers, but I suggest you to never trust entirely in a single list. Below are three links to other lists of recommendations of great classical works, two of them here from TC. Look for them as a complement to this wonderful work of recommendations that Trout did:
> 
> *These lists* were compiled by TC members starting in 2012. They were based on votes of several members, after a considerable amount of time.
> 
> *This list* is from a project by TC member _Science_, and although not finished yet, it's a great resource to find interesting music in my opinion.
> 
> *This list* and many others may be found on the DigitalDreamDoor.com website. I respect their selections and recommend a look at them.


All these lists are fantastic resources, and I think the best yet is Science's current project, even unfinished. Recently I've been randomly selecting a number between 1 and 3862 and listening to whatever piece that corresponds to on the alphabetical list... needless to say, I've already discovered some new favorites.


----------



## sethmadsen

Thanks for the heads up of more resources. From others on this site. :tiphat:

I've sourced a few from the works perspective, but not so much from the recordings perspective. And yes, I agree, if the #1 pick on the recording is not my cup of tea, I move on. If it's something I'm unfamiliar with I'll try 3 of the same works movements/tracks and see what I like best as well.

And I should have clarified, I'm more interested in which recordings are best at this point. I feel my list of 500 top works I sourced through a few sources like your digitaldreamdoor (which I'm pretty sure I stumbled upon through google) is enough for me to work through at the moment.

This guys site was ok too... hahaha I just realized it's the same site, but a different way I liked looking at it because my project is to listen to 100 albums per era: 1) Early Music, 2) Baroque, 3) Classical, 4) Romantic, 5) what followed... ahaha... I'll just summarize it like that.

But I really liked not only having the work, but also the recording. A recording can really bring the work to life or smother it to death.

Someone else was quite helpful and gave me a list of works that were great in the 20th century, so that should help me with lesser known stuff... at the same time it's at times hard for me to remember/believe that Chuck Berry, Shostakovitch/Ives/Copland, and Louis Armstrong were all prominent in their respective music realms at the same time.


----------

